# MAR/APR/MAY CYCLING



## Bunny-kins

*NEW HOME LADIES!!!*

​ *HAPPY CHATTING!*


----------



## IGWIN79

ha ha got here first , sorry i had to i never get in first    
Emak big hugs hun 
Hi crazycate big hugs for you to


----------



## Moonbeam08

i had a huge amount typed but it crashed on me and i have lost it all  

long story short -

emac- im so sorry you have had such trouble but it will all be worth it i promise. i hope you get chance to relax for rest of the weekend   as i read your tale my mouth started to drop open and continued to move towards the floor the more i read. i think RFC need to open their eyes about the consequences of not answering emails and phones. i have have similar issues on a friday evening with them - on mob and landline at once phoneing nurses and admin/reception at 4pm on a Fri with one ringing constantly and the other constantly engaged ( off the hook my guess is)    

pipper and bumble congrats on being PUPO   

MEADOW - huge thanks to you for popping along and sharing your story with me   you have helped in picking me up big time  i have myself convinced that my eggies and hubbys ^   dont like eachother very much and that neither  IVF nor ICSI will fix that for us    IF ANYONE has anyother sucess stories with IVF and UNEXPLAINED INFERTILITY - please share them as im sure there are more ladies than me that will benefit from hearing them


----------



## Babypowder

Hi BJP208

I don't know how to do a link thing-but if you go to the main page and down to starting out/diagnoses-they have a sub-board for unexplained with lots of girls and info-might be worth a look.

Emak glad you got a scan etc sorted-such a nightmare with the drugs  

LX hope your doing well.

Girls congrats on being pupo                        

 to allllll!


----------



## norma30

our new home is lovely hahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!  

emak- what a nightmare hope you got ur drugs today  

girls its not just the rfc that dont answer the phone the main hospital is just as bad

LX hope ur ok

pipper and bumble sending youse some                     

bjp have u got ur schedule yet do u know if they take a while too come back, sorry just having a senior moment i think u sent urs the day before i sent mine goodness i have very bad braindrain today

Hello to everyone else hope all the d/r and stimming are going well !!!!

going to put my little monster to bed 


night girlies xx
norma30


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

Emma what a stressful time you`ve had    it will all have been worth it though   

I know your scan is gona show tall healthy follies   you rest up and take care  

Bumble a big congrats 

Crazykate hi good to see you  

Hi to all  sorry no more personals

Well my AF came early which is unheard of   and has kept me awake most of the night coz its a rotten one 

but at least i can get my form away tomorrow 

Gona try and doze for a while now i`ll pop back on in a while xx


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG ...girls we have moved house again !!  just love it !!



Yellazippy your on the TX BUS now babes   get your form away today !! let this little man help you 

Emma ...what a weekend your having hun     Wait till you see what the count will be at your next scan mrs xx   

Crazykate ...hello there hows you keeping ?

loopyone cant believe you got first !!   hows your perfect wee Aofie doing ?

Sweetchilli your bloods will be fine hun  

AFM.....im still bleeding (got heavier on friday) have rang the RFC twice   waste of time (no pain, no clots and test is still positive wait till ur scan )    . just of the phone and they have finally booked me in after i gave of to them ...have appt for tomorrow morning at 12. I know they wont be able to see to much but we will know either way !!

thats my rant for today   plus i need my lady garden and legs waxed and my appt isnt till tuseday ......do you think they would notice if i didnt shave ....i really dont want to 

Love LX xx


----------



## wee emma

happy valentine's day everyone  

ladyhex       (where do you get all those funny wee pictures from   love the razor one).

hope your okay too emma, you're really being dragged about.      

well, just back from the second scan (it was at 9.45 this morning) and i felt like a wee moo cow at a cattle market. In, scan, out. Dr traub today, he told me NOTHING AT ALL but that there's not many in there but enough to do ec on tuesday so don't worry about it and off he went! have to go on tuesday at 6.30pm.

i could see 3 on the left (one was 20mm, is that good?) and about 1 or 2 possibly on the right but he did it that quick i couldn't get a proper look.

have to take the last wee bit from the gonal f tonight then the ovitrelle at 6.30am, thats going to be fun waking us up for that one...

feeling a little disappointed and deflated


----------



## Sparty

Happy valentines ladies,

Wee emma - thats a possible 5 and there could be more lurking, Its just a pity Dr Traub forgot his bedside manners..maybe he didn't get any valentines  20mm seems really good. Keep   and you never know what tuesday will bring 

Lx - good luck for the scan tomorrow   

Bumble congrats on being PUPO

Ourjay - how are you doing?

I could be wrong but does the RFC not close at 3pm on fridays - or at least stop taking calls??

Sparty xx


----------



## wee emma

no manners at all sparty    oh i hope you're right


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee-Emma just click on the picture and it will take you to the website always use the second box for your code


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi all
thougt something was up when we were still page 52 this morning.
Wee emma 5's loads keep your chin up.
just wanted to ask about sperm sample. You know how they say 3-5 days beforehand does that mean if i'm ec on thurs we should have sex today or tomorrow? Maybe both as its valentines


----------



## Babypowder

everyone, hope your all having a nice romantic  day.

LX thats great you got a scan for tomorrow-put your mind at rest, how many wks are you?? The nurses aren't much help in a situation like this-sure I was the same I spent £70  on pg tests those bl00dy didgital ones as they just kept telling me to retest and retest-think they where expecting a negative to eventually appear then finally I got a scan.
They'll be able to see enough      all is ok.

Maria I was very strict with DP and made the poor man with-hold for the whole 5days-we had been told at one of his previous SA that it makes a difference-but not sure how


----------



## Babypowder

P.S LX don't worry about shaving/waxing think they've seen it all................


----------



## mariabelfast

Love the picture babypowder


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder~i know what you mean about testing ...DH said this morning we will need a F**king loan to keep up these pregnancy tests for them !!! i did one this morning and it is now 3+ (on friday it was 2-3 wks) so a good sign me thinks   
Ohhhh babypowder i so dont want to save as the waxing saves so much hassle  

im in tears to your wee picture  thats is very true about they have seen it all

marie i second what BP has said about DH 

Wee-emma did it work for you hun ??

Here's one for us girls


----------



## Moonbeam08

i too am loving the pictures but i cant work out how to do them let alone get a ticker to wrk on my profile !   

NOrma - i do indeed think i got my form and af the day before you but because i have a very long cycle when Down regulating i bet you will be up before i am ! im normally about 38 days ! aghhhhhh to stupid af not coming when you want her to ! i sent  a lot of info for the docs re how i have responded to drugs in the past, how long my down reging cycles, lessons learnt from abandoned cycles re cysts etc. i bet it takes them until april to work it out. ! the only thing i have receieved from them so far has been my reciept for ££££ paid. 

LH - im v glad you are off to get a scan and ask them to do bloods when you are up there ! get it all done at once   good luck for the morning  

Wee emma - i dont know what the doctors up there are doing ! dont they realise this is a big deal for us and the more you know the more in control of an 'uncontrolable situation' you feel.   Every time i have had an IUI the  nurses have been excellent and told me how many and what size they are. wont be long now hunny xo


----------



## MJ2

Hi every 1, 

been for my second scan thin morning at 10.55.
Got Dr Traub, he was really nice, shaking hands and every thing, I went to tell
receptionist I was there and she told me 2 take a seat, Dr Traub was there and he said not to as he would see me straight away  
He didn't want 2 give me a number of how many he could see, but after some gentle persuasion he told me he could see 5 on the rt and 2 on left.

He said they aren't supposed 2 give numbers now cus cysts are like follies and same size, at my last scan Dr McManus just told me there was activity there and 
I was really worried as U girls new numbers of follies u had and I was panicking.
Really relieved now.
EC -9.30am Tue

I love the pics girls, really funny, especially the swimmers    


LX hope you get good news at ur scan


We Emma, we are up the same day.

When do you stop pineapple juice and brasil nuts


----------



## norma30

hope everyone has had a romantic day i got a lovely card with a brill wife badge, hubby made me put it on my nightie dd thought this was hilarious
also got breakfast in bed and new pair of jeans poor hubby put his back out this morning he is not a happy chappy!!!!

baby powder- I think i was having a stupid day yesterday, having af sucks, mine is very bad this month, nearly passed out in tescos on thursday night, am completely drained this week hence the stupidity


the pics are hilarious they really made me   

actually feeling very calm about all of this as usually im a very anxious person, hubby has got shifts for new job and will be off for EC and ET so that makes me feel better.

chat later ladies

norma30


----------



## Moonbeam08

so whats the secret or technique in GENTLY persuding them to give you numbers of suspected follies? 

ok also - if i click on pics it takes me to the site but how on earth do i get teh pic i want to appear on this once i find it on the site?


----------



## glitter girl

BJP, Aint got a clue either about uloading pics but just wanted to say   to you, hope you remember me from craigavonsupport group


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi sweetie 

of course i remember you ! AND WOULD LOVE TO BE ABLE TO GIVE YOU A HUG TO WISH YOU GOOD LUCK for the big day !

am sooo happy things have worked out so well for you and i bet you cant wait to meet your little ones xoxox


----------



## glitter girl

Awh  thanks BJP, Im on   at the minute, along with feeling a wee bit anxious/scared, all to be expected I suppose, will let you all know the score on Thursday  , Can't believe how quickly the time has went in . Lots of       to you all for your upcoming treatments            ..


----------



## glitter girl

Trying out Loopy's instructions ;


----------



## glitter girl

Yay hay, it worked  , hehe.


----------



## emak

Here you go ladies ....enjoy


----------



## Ladyhex

NOW YOUR TALKING GIRLS .....LOVELY


----------



## Bunny-kins

Yee...Haaaa!! 

Yumm yumm...


----------



## emak

Hi ya Ladies ,hope you are all well tonight.
Wee Emma try not and be too disappointed (not easy i know) but the 20mm is a fab size and fingers crossed the rest are a good size too ,i think it was awful that Dr T was unwilling to tell how many follies are there  
Ladyhex    
BP you had me in stitches when i seen the "hairy pic"    but im sure you are right ,they have seen it all .
Edith good luck for egg collection on Tuesday ,wee Emma are you on Tuesday too?
Norma lucky you getting brekkie in bed,did u do your dh back in   LOL
Oh Bunnykins think i wanna take up horse riding   
Well ladies scan for me in the morning ,so fingers crossed i get the green light tomorrow afternoon for egg collection on wednesday ,oh im getting sick of the waiting and not knowing whats gonna happen  i will post tomorrow when i get home.
Nite all Emma


----------



## IGWIN79

Good luck Emak


----------



## lmk

emak ~         xxx


----------



## betty-77

Good luck tomorrow Emma, hope all goes well for ya chick


----------



## Bunny-kins

Good luck for tomorrow Emak!  

I've had a very relaxing weekend recovering from my hysteroscopy. DH has ben looking after me and it's been bliss!   Op went OK, just had the hysteroscopy in the end (yey no stitiches!!! ) Had two polyps removed (bit wierd, they weren't there in August on my last one!   ) my cons said my lining looked much better so waiting for the results to come back!  

How has your valentines days been girls?  Any lovely romantic gestures  I got a nice card this morning and DH cooked me a nice meal!  Now watching the Winter Olympics!!! Oh well can't have everything!!!  

Have a good evening!

Bunny xxx


----------



## Sparty

Emak good luck


----------



## mariabelfast

we went out for a long walk and lunch sure as hell beat cooking!
     for you Emak
So need to learn how to use a computer properly when im missing out on eye candy like that. Its great to get on here and get a giggle


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex ...      for you this morning hun


----------



## wee emma

ouchy bunnykins  

good luck for today emma    

haven't tried getting a piccie on yet, work seems to block them so i can't see the ones that are there already   i'll have to have a wee experiment at home  

yip edith, we're the same day, i'm in the evening though. are you due to go back on friday?

oh god you've scared me now, so what i thought were follicles are maybe cysts?!? going to have a heart attack with this.


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all!!
Wee emma can't believe you are going for EC tomorrow!! your tx has just flew by and considering your af only came 2 days earleir than mine its hard to believe you are having your EC a whole week earlier than me scary!! you will be fine I'm sure you will be glad when its all over  and you are lying up in bed with DH running around after you bringing you tea and bikkies on demand  

Bunnykins I had that hysteroscopy thingy done too, they removed a septum from my womb  and I didn't feel too bad afterwards. Hope your on the mend soon 

Yella the witch showed her face then!! I'm sure your dying to get started this month, who all have you got for cycle buddies?


----------



## wee emma

jelly i'm terrified, my left side is killing me today and i cannae sleep. go on, tell me a joke to distract me, my nerves are away today  

when's your next scan?


----------



## jellybaba

I'm up on friday for 2nd scan with EC hopefully next Monday  
Here's a joke fer ya!

A young woman who was several months pregnant boarded a bus.
When she noticed a young man smiling at her she began feeling
humiliated on account of her condition. She changed her seat and
he seemed more amused. She moved again and then on her fourth
move he burst out laughing. She had him arrested.

The case came before the court, and when asked why he acted in
such a manner, the man replied, "When the lady boarded the bus I
couldn't help noticing she was pregnant. She sat under an
advertisement which read, 'Coming Soon: The Gold Dust Twins.'
Then she moved under one that read, 'Sloans Liniments Remove
Swelling.' I was even more amused when she sat under a shaving
advertisement which read, 'William's Stick Did The Trick.' Then
I could not control myself any longer when on the fourth move
she sat under an advertisement which read, 'Dunlop Rubber would
have prevented this accident.'" He won the case.


----------



## wee emma

haha   very good  

i have some good ones too but some can be a bit...


----------



## jellybaba

Wee emma relax and breathe!! I think pain is a good sign   try not to worry to much, stress is not good for ladies in our predicament! 

Are you now on your 3 week sick leave from work?


----------



## wee emma

one for you..

For that particular lunar cycle
>
> This is an actual letter from an Austin woman sent to American company 
> Proctor and Gamble regarding their feminine products.
>
> She really gets rolling after the first paragraph. It's PC Magazine's 
> 2007 editors' choice for best webmail-award-winning letter.
>
> Dear Mr. Thatcher,
> I have been a loyal user of your 'Always' maxi pads for over 20 years > and I appreciate many of their features. Why, without the LeakGuard > Core or Dri-Weave absorbency, I'd probably never go horseback riding > or salsa dancing, and I'd certainly steer clear of running up and down > the beach in tight, white shorts. But my favorite feature has to be > your revolutionary Flexi-Wings. Kudos on being the only company smart > enough to realize how crucial it is that maxi pads be aerodynamic. I > can't tell you how safe and secure I feel each month knowing there's a > little F-16 in my pants.
>
> Have you ever had a menstrual period, Mr. Thatcher? Ever suffered from > the curse'? I'm guessing you haven't. Well, my time of the month is > starting right now. As I type, I can already feel hormonal forces > violently surging through my body. Just a few minutes from now, my > body will adjust and I'll be transformed into what my husband likes to > call 'an inbred hillbilly with knife skills.' Isn't the human body > amazing?
>
> As Brand Manager in the Feminine-Hygiene Division, you've no doubt > seen quite a bit of research on what exactly happens during your > customer's monthly visits from 'Aunt Flo'. Therefore, you must know > about the bloating, puffiness, and cramping we endure, and about our > intense mood swings, crying jags, and out-of-control behavior. You > surely realize it's a tough time for most women. In fact, only last > week, my friend Jennifer fought the violent urge to shove her > boyfriend's testicles into a George Foreman Grill just because he told > her he thought Grey's Anatomy was written by drunken chimps.Crazy! The > point is, sir, you of all people must realize that America is just > crawling with homicidal maniacs in Capri pants... Which brings me to > the reason for my letter. Last month, while in the throes of cramping > so painful I wanted to reach inside my body and yank out my uterus, I > opened an Always maxi-pad, and there, printed on the adhesive backing, > were these words: 'Have a Happy Period.'
>
> Are you kidding me? What I mean is, does any part of your tiny > middle-manager brain really think happiness - actual smiling, laughing > happiness, is possible during a menstrual period? Did anything > mentioned above sound the least bit pleasurable? Well, did it, James? > FYI, unless you're some kind of sick S&M freak, there will never be > anything 'happy' about a day in which you have to jack yourself up on > Motrin and Kahlua and lock yourself in your house just so you don't > march down to the local Walgreen's armed with a hunting rifle and a > sketchy plan to end your life in a blaze of glory.For the love of G-d, > pull your head out, man! If you have to slap a moronic message on a > maxi pad, wouldn't it make more sense to say something that's actually > pertinent, like 'Put down the Hammer' or 'Vehicular Manslaughter is > Wrong', or are you just picking on us?
>
> Sir, please inform your Accounting Department that, effective > immediately, there will be an $8 drop in monthly profits, for I have 
> chosen to take my maxi-pad business elsewhere. And though I will > certainly miss your Flex-Wings, I will not for one minute miss your > brand of condescending bull****. And that's a promise I will keep. 
> Always. . .
>
> Best,
> [Name Witheld]
> Austin , TX


----------



## wee emma

thanks jelly, i'm trying my best to calm myself. i've been good up til now but i'm scared there's nothing in there or that there's not enough.

i'll go give myself a slap


----------



## Babypowder

Just a quicky


Emak and LX      for your scans                                                          

Lots of                  to all the other girls, haven't had time to read back and when I tried got distracted by the pictures      yeeeeeeehaaaa


----------



## yellazippy

Ourjay        DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 05 Feb      OTD - 19 Feb

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan         EC - 10 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb

Edith02       DR - 09 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 16 Feb         ET - 18 Feb      OTD - 04 Mar

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - ??               ET - ??             OTD - ??

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 18 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 06 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb        EC - 09 Mar        ET - 12 Mar        OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar        OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar      OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - ??              Stimms - ??               EC -??                ET - ??             OTD - ??


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Emma and Ladyhex good luck with your scans    all is well LX and loads of follies Emma    

Ourjay hows things with you mrs only a few more days      

Wee-emma the discomfort in your ovaries is normal enough its a great sign for lots of follies with eggs   

Pipper & Bumble some      

Edith good luck for EC tomorrow    there`ll be lots of lovely eggs   

Maria how are you feeling just one more scan before EC on Thursday   

Jelly you seem in fine form as always you always keep a smile on my face  

Bunnykins i hope you don`t feel too miserable after your op  good your lying up relaxing hope you feel better soon   

Sweetchilli & BP never get tired of your yummy pics keep them coming   

Sparty any news with you any exciting hols planned??   

BJP2008 & Norma any sign of those schedules yet?? I just sent off my letter this morning so its all systems go go go  

Hello to the old muskateers Betty Glitter Loopy Holly and Co  

Plusone Babydreams Lyndylou Wee-san DC8  and all the lurkers


----------



## mariabelfast

Gutted girls. Scan this morning one follie 16mm another 14mm & the rest 10. want me to stay on gonal-f for another 2 days and come back for another scan on wed. have a horrible feeling of deja-vu. Felt so much more positive this time thought things were gonna be different.


----------



## wee emma

ack maria,        how many other follies are there? get yourself a hot water bottle and lots of water.

jelly 3 weeks off start on wednesday and i can't wait


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhh Maria i know its not what you wanted to hear and your disappointed   but we know from the other girls how much difference a couple of days can make     keep your chin up and keep the hottie on the go.... i truly believe it will all turn out fine  for you


----------



## GemmaC

MariaB, I know how disheartened you must feel after you scan but honestly a few days can really make a difference, I was their myself back in Nov. Get as much rest as you can, lie down with your feet up to encourage blood flow to the uterus and keep up with the high protein diet and water.    

Yella, yea for AF arriving!! Hope your schedule is not too long till it arrives on your door step! Delighted that your getting going.!

Emma, all the very best for your scan today, really trust you get good news!  

LX, also all the best your for scan today, hope they get to see that lovely wee bean.!  

Wee Emma, hope your resting up today and enjoying all the jokes jella is providing you with..  You will be fine for EC tommorrow, honest.  

Hello to all you other lovely ladies in the middle of tx, scan and waiting.


----------



## wee emma

high protein diet? thats what wrong with me, i'm a veggie  

gonna have to go and hoke some tofu out, i've been living off fruit for weeks


----------



## IGWIN79

Maria the two days make all the differnce i had the same as you and when i went for the last scan the were all brill and i got 16 eggs so i think you will be fine , some people need that extra few days 
hang in there hun at least you have some good ones     

Ladyhex hopeing and praying everything is ok hun


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello girls im home 

OMG , that place up there is hectic we had to wait 30 mins   . Well im still bleeding but there is a blob   well two she thinks   ( i think its the same blob  ) 
We could see the sack and a wee bean in it measuring 5wk and 5 days (the other pic is only measuring 4wk and 2 days) She said its still really early to tell anything .....but i guess im just well pleased to see something   it stays around now 
She told us not to give up just yet because it is well implanted and if the bleed gets any heavier we just have to ring and come straight up !! she was really lovely  

Emak how did you get on hun ??

P.s you girls are great


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, sorry i havent been on since last week (and me being new an all, you girls will have forgot about me)   Its just taken me an hour to read all the posts, you girls sure know how to chat and i loved the pics, sure cheered me up on a boring monday    

Good luck to weeemma for your EC tomorrow, stay positive you will get enough eggs, i'm sure of it   

Good luck to Edith02 for EC on tuesday also, hope all goes well. 

Maria keep PMA there is still time to get more follies and 2 more days of stims can make a big difference so here's some    for you.

I am still patiently   waiting for my schedule to arrive, i posted my reply last monday but from what some of you girls have said i might not even get it before my pre-treatment appt, and then when you ring the RFC you are made to feel you are hassling them, i will have to ring them anyways, all this waiting would crack you up, is it too much it be kept informed about your own tx, i ask

Hello to everyone else at the various stages of tx, i hope to be on more often especially when tx kicks off good and proper


----------



## IGWIN79

YEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH ladyhex i was blooding worring about you all morning hun  , fab news, 2 wee bubs 
at least you will be able to relax a wee bit now , awe thats brill hun    
Whens your next scan then ?


----------



## Babypowder

Aww Lx thats great, one maybe two    5wks 5days is a great measurment, and firmly implanted! when are they bringing you back?
   and


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli ...im up next wed    hopefully see more    

here is your friend lurking ??


----------



## wee emma

ladyhex   yyyyeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## emak

Maria    i so know how you are feeling right now ,but as the other gals have said a couple of days can make all the difference ,last Monday i only had one small follie and a week later i have 3 ,hang in there and remember all you need is that one golden egg ,i have to keep telling myself this every tx     
Ohhh Ladyhex its looking like twinnies for you hun      where did you go for scan RFC
Good luck to our egg coll ladies for tomorrow.
Lovin the jokes ladies ,its good to see that we can keep a sense of humour going through all this madness.
Well my scan this morning showed the 3 follies are still there the big one is now 26mm then 19mm and 16mm with my lining 10 and a bit (i think) .The doc said that he thinks the big one maybe a cyst due to its size compared with the other 2  ,i had my E2 bloods taken also so am just waiting (v impatiently) for lister to call to let me know are we going to ec on Wednesday.I just wish they would hurry up and ring because i will need to get flights booked for tomorrow and also a hotel    .Will let you know what they say .
Emma


----------



## IGWIN79

yea she is now and again but she said she was going to post the other day but didnt bother
so thats why i put that post on lol , that will make her post    
oh ladyhex  TWINS lol awe thats great news 
Wed at least you dont have long to wait  , do you feel better now for going early


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey emak we have fingers toes and legs crossed for you hun , but the legs cant stay crossed for long       well i am trying O naturel       roll on wed for you praying everything goes to plan for you , lets us all know when they phone


----------



## Ladyhex

Awww thanks girls    

Emak thats good news about the size and lining     for your bloods to be ok ....


----------



## norma30

ladyhex thats great TWINNIES yeeeeaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good luck for egg collectionthis week maria, jellyaba and wee emma and emak and anyone else i missed

i have a wee joke for you its quite rude so i apologise if it offends

The sad life of a Penis:-
I've only got one eye
My hairs a mess,
My relatives are nuts
My neighbours an a**ehole
My best mate is a c**t
And my owners a w**nker


my sister sent me this  its hilarious




I wish my schedule would hurry up so i can book the day off

norma30


----------



## anniebabe

Wow Ladyhex 2 little ones on board and growing stronger every day.

So so sooooo pleased for you, i am sure you are mega relieved to have seen the wee beans on the scan, take it easy and enjoy this very special time. Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## yellazippy

[size=10pt][size=10pt]*LX **OMG HOW EXCITING* 
Fab news that all is well and the possibility of 2 little heart beats is amazing can`t wait to see what your next scan shows


----------



## yellazippy

Emma    your bloods come back ok


----------



## anniebabe

Just reading through the posts again and it looks like i will be    with 3 other ladies, norma30, BJP2008 and Yellazippy, it will be good to have some company along the way.   and it will be fun to compare notes and probably complaints about the RFC....

When did you girls send in your forms with AF details, i posted mine last monday telling them my AF started on 05th Feb, now just (not very) patiently waiting for my schedule and appointment to collect my drugs etc. its getting so close now.

Here's some baby dust for all us girls at the different stages of tx


----------



## bunty16

LX..am sure you are well chuffed.. ..
many congrats.xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

LX - Awww big   to you,  looks like you have twinnies on board..how lovely!  Oooo bet you can't wait for your next scan now!!

 Norma!  Love the 'sad life of a Penis' so very true!   

Anniebabe.  I hope you get your schedule through soon!  

Emak, I hope you've heard from Lister and it's all good ahead as planned    

Big hellos to everyone else!  

AFM-I'm back to my normal happy self! Still bleeding a little bit but nothing to write home about!!  Just trying to prepare for a uni interview on Wednesday.  I'm starting my Midwifery training in September (if I get in that is!   ) just watched "one every minute" which I recorded and bawled my eyes out (happy tears!) watching those women given birth...my god I'm going to be good aren't I!!!  

Have a good evening girls!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## emak

Hey Bunnykins im STILL waiting for a phone call ,i went onto the Lister thread and asked the girlies on there and they have said i could be waiting until 7pm   awwwwww my nerves will not hold out   .Good luck for the interview ,what a wonderful job that would be


----------



## jellybaba

Just a quickie - good luck for EC tomorrow Edith and wee emma!!

Oh and congrats Ladyhex imagine if its twins - double the trouble but twice as nice lol


----------



## MJ2

Hi Ladies

Lx, great news, twins wow   

I am nervous about tomorrow, my pending E C .

Good luck wee Emma for tomorrow, U will be fine.

Maria, last 2 treatments I had an extra 2 days, it made all the difference and we got 7 eggs the last time, so dont worry, it will be ok

emak, hope all goes well this week for you

Better get things done for the morning as we have to leave the house at 7.30am

Girls, what do I need to bring for EC at RFC


----------



## 2Angels

Well bumble any more news from u how u getting ur 2 weeks in it's so hard i don't think i can do it much longer u feeling any different.
I don't feel much different at all don't know if thats a good thing or not has anyone felt anything this early or at all on the 2 weeks.
Thanks


----------



## ourjay

Hiya

Hope all goes well tomorrow with EC, lots of little eggie girls xx

AFM girls this waiting is so hard,well into my second week and just 4 more sleeps to go!!! I don't feel any different few wee pains first week but nothing this week, had busy weekend, but really need Friday to come quick LOL 
So want this to work!!!! 
Love the pics jokes etc had good laugh
So stressed,,,,,,,

L x


----------



## Sparty

What great news Lx  double the fun!!

Good luck for ec edith and wee emma


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

WoooHooo Ladyhex, twins, how exciting  , so glad everything is well, bet it's put your mind at rest.

Pipper, nada happening with me, but last time I had no symptoms either, then all of a sudden as soon as I did my HPT I felt very pregnant  Each cycle and each person is different tho so I'm really trying not to think about symptoms too much. Have to admit, I may even duck outta here and lye low for a while. I think if I saw other people having symptoms and I'm not it might drive me scatty.
How are you keeping? I have the Zita West cd and am listeneing to it religiously, it is very relaxing.

Edith and Wee emma, lots and lots of luck tomorrow    for lots of eggies for you. Edith, I didin't bring anything with me, you don't need anything, they give you a gown and afterwards your in bed for a while, maybe bring your ipod or something? Enjoy the drugs, and remember they don't ration them so don't be shy in asking for a top up  .

Emak, fingers crossed you've heard from the lister by now, good luck for e/c.

Hope everyone else is surviving this rollercoaster ride, babydust to all  

BB


----------



## yellazippy

Popped on to see if Lister have called yet Emma heres hoping no news is good news   

Annie yep we will all be cycling together though i`m about 7 days behind you other ladies by the sound of things 

Edith and Wee emma all the best for EC tomorrow   lots of lovely eggs  

Edith all you need for EC is DH   they provide a gown for you

Ourjay the last few days are the hardest with the temptation of testing early     did DD have a nice party 

Pipper and Bumble   its a little too early for any signs yet  

Gemma thanks i`m really looking forward to starting again hows your wee bean  

Bunty hi  welcome onboard the IF 

Sweetchilli good to hear your still   its so much fun and practice makes perfect   

Heres to all the schedules turning up soon


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I've just spent the last half hour, waiting for my registration to be approved, reading all of your posts  - they're hilarious and really cheered me up.  We've been TTC since 2006 and had our first go of ICSI in Jan this year - egg collection was on 25th Jan in Royal.  We'd 19 eggs and 14 fertilised   But we had a freeze all cos of OHSS risk.  So we're back to the waiting game again    Have an appointment on Thursday to see what the next step is.  I was told at the ec that I'd have to have 2 periods before FET could take place - my periods are so irregular (I've PCOS) so feel permanently frustrated!  I'm glad I found you all - is anyone in the same boat as me?


----------



## yellazippy

Tessykins welcome to the boards    wow and congrats on a superb number of  snow babies 

I understand how frustrating it is having your ET delayed but you know its for the best as you want to be feeling 100% and give

your body the very best chance for a successful outcome    

I`m not in the same position as you as i had 7 eggs and was able to go ahead with ET at the time but if you look out for Ladyhex

like you she had all frozen and has just had a successful FET with what looks like twins  

I`m not sure how the RFC will handle your irregular cycle but hopefully they wont make you wait too long   

Keep your chin up and try to be patient    hard i know and ask away the girls will be glad to answer if they can


----------



## Ladyhex

yella loving the pics mrs   

Tessykins...welcome to the mad house       i was in the same boat as you mrs back in oct.  I have PCOS aswell.  You must have 2 periods before starting.  the appt you have coming up is just to sign forms and decide hows many you will get put back.  they decided to thaw 7 and pick the best 4, then 2 put back.  

hope this helps


----------



## bunty16

may i also welcome Tessykins to this forum..im newish also..am more of a lurker than a poster as im not sure what to say without seeming even more dumb than i already am 
anyhow..i can vouch for how much help the folk on here are..if a tad mad..


----------



## emak

Well ladies the Lister FINALLY called me near 7 pm and have given me the green light for ec  ,took last menopur jab couple hours ago and take last sniff EVER at 10 pm   ,my ovitrell is at 1.30 am   .Need to be at the clinic for 7.30am on Wednesday ,so thats gonna be one early start for us ,but am sooooo glad to be nearing the end once and for all ,the past week has been very difficult ,i started of this tx so relaxed and even said to my friends that it didnt feel like the last couple of times ,think i spoke too soon.Anyways i want to thank you all for the great support and kind words you have all shown me espically when we got the news about DH mum last week ,i   that 2010 will be the year that all your dreams come true.Dont think i will be online until Thursday night as i dont think im bringing my laptop ,maybe Shaz can post for me   
Want to wish all the egg collection girlies this week   hope you have loads of wee eggs
Nite nite Emma xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleRose2012

Hello everyone, I'm new here - i've just plucked up the courage to post here having found this site a few weeks ago.  I wish so much I had known about it during my last treatment - a failed ICSI last year   .Anyway I'm hoping someone can give me some information. RFC have said we will receive a letter for NHS treatment in March.  Can anyone tell me what the normal proceedure is after that?  Thanks so much and hoping you all get the results you truely deserve soon.


----------



## mariabelfast

Thanks for all the positivity girls. Trying my best to keep my chin up. Will just totally relax for the next few days and see how it goes. Just had abit of a wobbler earlier.
glad to hear alls well lx and good luck to all the girlies ec tomorrow


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak thats brill hun , all the best for wed , bet you so relieved 

Bi hi to tessykins and rosebud  

Marie is very hard to stay positive all the time , i was the same wishing you all the best of luck hun


----------



## norma30

welcome Tessykins, you dont have to be mad but it helps    only joking the girls on here are fantastic they really give you lots of support 

emak you have had a time of it this week god luv u wee pet   hope everything goes well for ec  

anniebabe I sent my letter to rfc on 11/02 for af started on 10/02 sent it through internal mail at work so hopefully will get there quicker fingers crossed it wil be great to have some     buddies i was completely freaking out last week now i am so calm  dh is quite surprised , although i will be taking the whole 2ww off as work is very stressful have you decided to relax on ur 2ww?

sending some     to everyone 

ladyhex possible twins omg thats fantastic hop ur feelin better, my sister has been staining and had some bleeds too, she reached her 12wks today she ended up paying £200 for a private scan at 7 wks as gp wouldny refer her to epc even though she has had a previous misc, but thats the nhs for you

edith wee emma  hope you get lots of eggies   

yellazippy thats good af came a bit earlyto get ur form in earlier than you thought wee cycle buddy, the pics are great hahahaha

hello to everyone else

norma30


----------



## Ladyhex

EMAK thats fab news hun 

EC here you come   
fingers, legs, toes and what ever else i can find to cross   ...the sweet words from sweetchilli ...we all know what sweetchiili is doing at the mo     

bunty16 ...dont you be silly mrs jump you on here ...   the craic's great

rosebud09...welcome to the mad house hun   i cant even remember what happens hun it was that long ago   think you have to send of details about your period (whatever month they want) them they send you, your schedule, them you pick up your groovy green bag (thats the drug bag) the nurse will go show you how to use everything. she wil go over dates and thing about the scans. 
girls i think this is right please add more if i have missed anything  

LX xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Marie~ keep you chin up mrs ...everything will be ok hun


----------



## Ladyhex

norma thats not good about your sister ....£200     why didnt she just ring the royal EPC herself .....   12 weeks for your sister     it will be you soon hun


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex 
 I AM NOT      but iam later


----------



## norma30

she did but it was a student midwife on and she just told her if she wasnt getting any pain or cramps not too worry , so she phoned me at work in a complete panic and asked could i ring and organise a private scan and that was the soonest we could get she has a really good job so she can afford it hopefully itwill be me soon 

norma30
xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex had to laugh at this one


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli you love it ...im just jealous im not getting any   

norma ...the royal sometimes has a lot to answer for it was a care assistant who booked me in


----------



## mariabelfast

Definately trying to keep my chin up Actually went for a pray after origin its a wonder i didnt go on fire as i entered the building! Desperate times and all that. Theres 8 x 10mm follies there so hopefully even 1 or 2 take off i'd be happy with that. as long as i get to ec.
Good luck to the girls going for ec tomorrow & hello to the newbies. this place is a bloody godsend, everyones been through it so u dont get the same insensitive crap you hear from others- even the most well meaning of friends


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli said:


> Ladyhex had to laugh at this one


----------



## IGWIN79

Norma hows you hun 

Ladyhex , need something to keep my mind of things   DH said that would be a warning for me as i am only 5 foot 1


----------



## Ladyhex

My mate is abit like that   but she has been lighting a wee candle every night for me ....


----------



## IGWIN79

Flip i wish next week would hurry up , it only mon and i am getting very impatient


----------



## Ladyhex

why monday hun are you back up at Origin


----------



## Tessykins

Cheers girls for making me feel so welcome - I've found my new home!  Yippee! 

Ladyhex, many, many congratulations on your wonderful news and thanks for telling me what to expect on Thursday.  

I'm 32 (DH 41) and I was under the impression that I'd have to go for a single embryo transfer - the nurse more or less told me this at the first consultation - will this change now that my embies have been frozen?  I went on that 'one at a time' website and it scared the hell out of me!  It basically advises you to avoid multiples but (I suppose like many of you), my dream since starting this treatment has been to have a wee instant family of 2.  It's all so mad and scary!  I suppose it will all be revealed at my appointment on Thursday.

Good luck to all of you ladies awaiting scan news and those going for egg collection this week. xxxx.


----------



## IGWIN79

No i ment its only mon now and i am going round the bend waiting lol     im a stresshead    waiting for bloods 
Tessy they told me i was only allowed one but if you have two good ones they usally let you go ahead with two


----------



## Ladyhex

I think it will be to cause of FET


----------



## Ladyhex

oh right sweetchilli i having a blonde moment    why dont you ring them


----------



## Ladyhex

night night girls


----------



## IGWIN79

I will next week have to try and restrain myself lol 
Night night chick


----------



## bunty16

morning all..hope u are all well, and have a great tuesday..
so far ive slept in, and then walked the dogs..got froze..its a nippy one out..
take care and good luck to any hospital goers today and off course to all on tx..big huggles.xxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Emma great news that you got the go ahead with EC Wed heres to lots of quality eggs      

Sweetchilli & LX i always have a giggle after your nightly exploits    

Ourjay just 2 more sleeps how are you feeling today   

Bumble & Pipper        

Edith and Wee-Emma good luck ladies for today   you`ll be home in your jammies before you know it  

Maria keep the    vibes up all will work out well i just know it     

Rosebud welcome to the mad house so sorry to hear about your failed cycle    as the other girls have said

You will fill in and return your AF details for the month they request (all paperwork will come with your letter of offer)

A couple of weeks later you will get your schedule in the post with dates for scans etc...the first date is for your pre treatment 

vist with the nurse (you collect your drugs from the pharmacy the same day before you see the nurse)

The nurse will talk you through everything and answer any questions you have then   

Morning Jelly BP Bunnykins Bunty Sparty Tessykins Plusone Lyndylou Bbaydreams 

And a shout out to my  future  buddies Annie BJP2008 & Norma


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Bunty its a   one alright!!

What kind of fur babies do you have...make me jealous   we`re both out all day so no dogs allowed...yet


----------



## GemmaC

LX - what a relief, ...and maybe twin...amazing!!!!!!! Congrats again!!    

Emma, I prob wont get on tommorow so all the best for your egg collection tommorrow, you have done fab to get to this stage after all the wee ups and down.    

Wee Emma and Edith, hope today went well for you at EC.


----------



## wee emma

emma good luck for tomorrow    

how'd it go edith? to be brutally honest i am TERRIFIED.


----------



## bunty16

yellazippy said:


> Morning Bunty its a  one alright!!
> 
> What kind of fur babies do you have...make me jealous  we`re both out all day so no dogs allowed...yet


 have got 9 scoobies in total  all hunting dogs..hounds,lurchers and terriers..but i have them spoilt rotten..call myself mummy and dp is daddy..swear the neighbours think im cuckoo 
will try put a pic of them on later..


----------



## MJ2

Hi ladies
EC over, 6 eggs, for a 40 yr old that is very good   

We emma, dont worry, it was the best, my 1st 1 at  RFC was not as good,
It seemed to be different drugs today and I got gass and air as I told the nurse at 
scedule appt that I was dreadin EC.

Prof McClure did my EC and he is lovely, he is my consultant.
Have to ring at 10.05am     for fertilisation
none did last time.

I amof for wee sleep

We emma, u will fly through it


----------



## yellazippy

Wee Emma you`ll be fine please try not to worry the drugs are amazing you`ll float your way through it all   

Hi Gemma hows you  

Bunty i think i asked you about your dogs before   coz hunting dogs rings a bell   

I guess your out in the sticks like me then a country bumpkin as they say  

Or so my DP reckons as he`s a townie from Bangor


----------



## yellazippy

Edith what a fab count of 6 eggs     for super fertilization    tonight


----------



## bunty16

wee emma.. ..do hope ur ok and as the girls say the drugs will get u through it..gawd..im needing those drugs to help me start injections next week 
edith..u put ur feet up and relax pet..  u get good news 2mrw..
yellazippy..i live on the outskirts of a village..got loads of fields around us and i just open dog pens and we all go to them..


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty i live in a village somewhere in Armagh too....ohhh are we neighbours


----------



## jellybaba

Wow Edith 6 lovely eggies! Well done Mrs I'm sure you are delighted, now you can go and put yer feEt up!

Wee Emma try not to stress out about it too much, you will be fine and sure you've been for IUI before so I can't see it being too much worse then that (but what do I know) I think you are thinking of the paiN you weNt through when you had the hystersalpingopongogrammy thingy and from what the girls say the EC is nothing like it - well I bloody well hope not lol


----------



## ourjay

hiya

Well done on your wee eggies Edith fab..................now let get jiggy jiggy tonight!!!!   
Good luck with EC today ladies, cup of tea and toast was lovely   

Well yellazippy think im going   really dont think this has worked for me,not going to test before Friday cause i can just cry then all weekend................mmmmmmmmmmm, DP work has told them that more pay-offs is on the cards so we'll know tomorrow one way or the other!!
Bunty i have one wee yorkie and he is such fun but hard work aswell,good on you having so many!!
Ladyhex that was great news for you,roll on next wednesday so you can get a even better pic.

And big welcome to new comer FF is the best way to get throu this TX

hi sparty,sweetchilli,gemma c, pipper,jellybaba sorri if i forgot anyone xx


----------



## wee emma

its not the pain, its the fear that there's nothing there or only a couple and none fertilise 

my day has been too long and i've had too much time to think.


----------



## jellybaba

well I can understand your worry over that too - we are all in the same boat but you have done really well to get this far without a hitch so just please just try not to worry until you have soemthing to worry about!!! RIGHT!!?? Lol

I must remember to take some of my own advice next week...

Right thats me away off home, I have no access to a computer at home so I will find out your GOOD news tomorrow morning..  

Good luck    
J x


----------



## ourjay

Wee emma

i was the same before EC but we just have to get on with it and the next few days can be very testing but we have been working towards these days the pass few months, so come on huni, wait till next week and your on your 2ww lol lol xx just think of that big BFP at the end of it all huni xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hi wee Em, I had my first ever e/c on the 25th Jan this year - before I started the injections, I was convinced that I wouldn't respond well to them because I never did before when having IUI, I even told the nurse that I didn't respond well and told her that the standard dose wouldn't be enough (I know, I'm sure she thought I was a cheeky b****!).

Anyway, I was given the bog standard amount and I responded really well; in my last scan (a Fri) I had about 12 ripe follies and took the last dose of gonal f on the Sat - e/c was on Mon and I had 19 eggs   - so even though they told you that you had a certain amount of follies on your last scan, some more may have matured before tomorrow! 

You'll be grand! I was very nervous too, but the nurses in the RFC are lovely and they really looked after me - don't be afraid to ask for a wee top-up of the sedative and maybe ask for gas and air - a nurse offered it to me and I nearly bit her hand off!

All the very, very best - I'll be thinking about you. X.


----------



## Sparty

Evening Ladies,

Welcome Tessykins and Rosebud, great place to get all the  and answers to anything and everything. 
Congratulations on the 6 eggies, Edith -    good luck for the morning x
Wee Emma -  hope it all went well for you today.
Emak, I'm delighted to hear your on the road to EC   for lots of  eggs   
Ourjay - roll on Friday     
Bunty, thats a lot of scoobies. How do you find the time?
Yella, how are you?
Hello Lx, Jella, Sweetchilli, Bunnykins, Maria Plusone Lyndylou Babydreams and all the lurkers bit of        for all
Sparty x


----------



## bunty16

Sparty..it sure is alot of scoobies..im one big major fuss pot over the dogs and am told i create work for myself by fussing so much over them ..anyhow, it keeps me out of trouble 
im getting more addicted to this forum than ******** now ..and really appreciate u lasses advice and kindness..u really are a fab crew.


----------



## shaz2

Emak,  Good luck for ec tomorrow honey                                            


Good luck to all use girlies where ever use are on this long journey


----------



## Babypowder

Hi  

Yella did you get your letter away?     this is it!    

Emak               for e/c tomorrow, really   it all goes to plan-my god you deserve this  

Hi Tessikins and Rosebud  

Edith   on the eggies   they get jiggy     

Ourjay     

LX and sweetchilli how are ya muckers?  

Hi to, Bunty, sparty, jella, bunnykins, maria, wee emma and an extra   for anyone I've forgotten  


Girls have to say, im not excited at all about tx, next week I'll be phoning origin to give them af date (well if she turns up   ) I could see it far enough-DP had to keep on at me to post the acceptance for tx letter, my ec is booked for April, I think I know what I have to lose-after already doing a tx   don't know   anyone else feel like this?      everyone seems so excited im like whatever   though what would have been my edd is looming-maybe once thats out of the way.


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder i am the same hun , theres a wee bit of me wishes it would hurry up , but the most of me is terrifided of going through it all again , i dont think its the tx i am scared of its the thought of losing another baby and scared because i dont think i could cope , i think its because we had a really hard time with are last tx , we wouldnt be human if we wernt scared   
I am finding it difficult at the min , but am putting on a brave face for everyone, cause i dont want people to think that all i do is moan and feel sorry for myself , if that makes any sence , hopefully wee will be cycling together i think its a very good chance we will 
I know how your feeling to about the EDD mine would have been 10 april and i am not looking forward to that day at all
If ya need a chat hun you know were i am  massive hugs for ya


----------



## MJ2

Hi Ladies, thanku for all the well wishes for tomarrow.

I am on the sofa with feet up

Babypowder, I felt almost disconected a lot of the time during my treatment, uninterested, but that changed when I got onto my stim injections.
Some times we are afraid to let our selves feel so we shut our selves of nearly unknown to ourselves
Now all I want is for my wee eggies to fertilise and give us fab embies, get till 2ww and then a BFP
Thats a long way from what I used to be feeling.

Girls I have some questions but will wait to see if we get fertilisation before I ask them, cus if we dont I wont need the answers.


----------



## IGWIN79

Edith wishing you all the luck in the world hun , i know you had a bad time last tx


----------



## MJ2

I just pray that this will not be over in the morning.


----------



## IGWIN79

the wait is really hard isnt it , well we are all praying for you hun     do you have to wait until the morning ??


----------



## MJ2

I have to phone at 10.05. 
I so hope I dont get bad news again.
Will never forget coming home after EC with 7 eggs totaly on a high as we only got 2 the first time. then the call the next morning that none had fertilised, what a slap 
in the teeth, was so shocked.

Please please may these little eggs fertilise


----------



## Babypowder

thanks girls, suppose I sould be happy that im relaxed about it all  last time I was like mad woman  Im hoping as you say once I get to injections etc i'll be   

Edith        for fertilisaton, your having ICSI this time aren't you? PMA PMA!!

Sweetchilli, would be great to be


----------



## IGWIN79

edith they will fertilse hun , there getting jiggy as we speak lol    
Babypowder , i hope so to


----------



## jellybaba

Good morning all! 
How are we all today?
Wee Emma, hope Ec went well, hope your not feeling to rough to post today to let us all know how you got on 

Edith I  you get good fertilisation news  this morning 

Girls theres no dount about it the worst part of tx is the waiting around but we will ghet there in the end   

Anniebabe, where are you hiding out at this weather? Have you had any word about your schedule arriving or a date for pre tx apt?

Hi to everyone else, Bumble, Pipper, Yella, BP, LX, bunnykins and everyone else


----------



## wee emma

i got 3  

feeling really down  

good luck with your phone call edith


----------



## jellybaba

Oh emma I'm sure you are really disapointed keep your chin up hun 

Wonder why they didn't get you to do few more days at stims when they seen how you were responding to drugs at 2nd scan on sunday? I thought that was the whole point of the scans??

When do you have to ring to find out about fertilisation?


----------



## wee emma

cant phone til 3.50pm. just feel like i'm not allowed anything to go right. cant see the pooter screen for tears.

sorry for being such a moan


----------



## jellybaba

No need for apologies we all understand how you are feeling and  in the grand scheme of things its not that bad, you have still got 3eggs!! 
Now, what did I tell you yesterday? That there' no point worrying until you have something to worry about! You have managed to get over the first 3 hurdles, dr, stim and now EC so next step is to ring this afternoon and see how fertilisation has went - you could end up with 3 lovely embies...

Just you take it easy today mrs


----------



## wee emma

okay my jelly-mummy   i'll try my best  

how are you today?


----------



## MJ2

Hi girls,

Bad news for me. No eggs fertilised. So gutted    

We emma, 3 is good and the first time I only got 2 and they both fertilised lovely
so chin up and good luck for ur phone call later


----------



## wee emma

oh my god edith             and there's me moaning. so sorry


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Edith Hun    so sorry, don't know what else to say.


----------



## Ladyhex

Omg edith im so so sorry to read your news ...did they say why mrs ??     
words fail me hun


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee-emma it only takes one       they all get jiggy this morning


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Wee emma , chin up mrs, 3 is still good. My 1st attempt i got 3 aswell and 2 fertilised, at transfer they were 7 and 8 cell grade B and I got a BFP. On this attempt I got 4 eggs, 3 fertilised and 2 grade A embies transfered. I know you probably are focusing on numbers but really it is quality over quantity in this game. They would much rather you produced 3 good quality eggs rather than 15 not so good ones. I know it's really hard, but you have to stay focused and positive, you have 3 eggs that fingers crossed have fertilised . It only takes 1. I know it's gutting but have a look at the poor responders thread under ivf general discussion and you'll see loads of ladies in the same boat as us that have gone on to have happy healthy pregnancies and babies.   for good fertilisation for you.
Get yourself a nice cup of tea and some chocolate and curl up on the sofa. 

BB


----------



## Ladyhex

BP and sweetchilli you's both will be fine this time round it will be your time     It is also going to be hard in the next couple of months as it is coming near your EDD      

the headers on here are here for you both     Girls i mean


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe edith hunnie i am so so sorry   , you must be iin bits , wish i could give you a big hug hun   
Did they say why , or give you any explaination

Emma    like the rest of the girls say it only take one     

Ladyhex thanks hun  , you header     girls she called yous all headers       how are you hun ?


----------



## yellazippy

Edith i`m so very sorry hunny          

Wee Emma its not over til its over you gota hang in there lots of      it only takes one embie

Lets wait and see what this afternoon brings


----------



## jellybaba

Wee emma I am doing fine today, thanks, just can't believe how quickly my tx is flyin by. Did you get yourself up onto that settee yet with your  tea and bikkies?

Edith sorry to hear your bad news this morning, I can't think of anything to say that could help except to take care of yourself and DH   

J x


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli thats not nice   you just want to start a fight lol


----------



## Ladyhex

A BIG CYBER HUG FOR WEE_EMMA AND EDITH XOXOX 

sweetchilli the bleed is heavier i now have to test on friday   madness   its in god's hands now 
enough of me


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, first to Edith i want to add to what the other girls have said and tell you i am so sorry, what a cruel process this can be, take care of yourself and your DH.

Wee emma, hang in there girl    for you that you get good news later, keep those feet up and enjoy your biccies  

Welcome to Bunty16, Rosebud09 and Tessykins, i only joined this site and started chatting to these lovely ladies last week myself, they will answer any question you have 10 times quicker than the RFC ever could, they are a font of all knowledge and very funny too, just check out the pics!!

To my future    buddies, BJP2008, norma30 and yellazippy, still no sign of my schedule, what about you girls, i think i will ring them if no sign of it by Friday because i am away from Saturday until next Tuesday and should be starting my spray next Thursday so i would need to collect my drugs (lovely green bag) soon....

Hi Jellybaba as you see, still no sign of my schedule or appointment - the waiting is the worst bit sometimes, not long now until your EC, hope your 2nd scan goes well on Friday

Hello to everyone else at the different stages of tx

A x


----------



## bunty16

edith..im so sorry for u..and  am sending u big huggles  
wee emma..keep ur spirits up..its not over yet..  for u that u get good news this afternoon.
hiya to all the others lasses on here and hope that ur having a nice wednesday.xx


----------



## wee emma

thanks everyone  

am feeling terrible for edith, so sorry for you edith, this process is shocking  

am plonked on the sofa with my lovely snug rug round me that dh got me for christmas and am just patiently waiting.

hope you're okay ladyhex?


----------



## ourjay

Edith I'm so sorri huni,,,, big hugs fx

Wee emma I only got 3 egg aswell,, so as you all told me it only takes 1 pet, thinking of you huni x 

2 more sleeps for me!!!! X


----------



## norma30

Edith so sorry pet you must be devastated hun  

Wee Emma and Ourjay as the rest of the girls say it only takes one you rest up     they get  jiggy  



Hello to my   buddies any sign of the schedules yet? im at RVH tomorrow for something else so i might nip in and see if they have mine do u think that would be too cheeky of me!

i didnt get on last night my wee gramps took a stroke yesterday he is 86 so he isnt doing too well, and of course in the middle of it all my mum took an epileptic fit so it was not a good day then dh woke up today with a swollen face due to an abcess he is not a happy chappy, he is worse than a woman with pmt!!

ladyhex hope u r resting lots!!! and of of wee are headers hahahahaha!!!!

hope everyone is well !!!

norma30


----------



## norma30

ladyhex- i meant to put of course we are headers    had a senior moment  
norma30


----------



## yellazippy

Ladyhex your poor head must be all over the place and your being so strong   

Roll on your next scan so you can see two strong heartbeats again   

Wee-emma you do right rest up i love the sound of your "snuggle rug" 

Annie no sign of any schedules yet eh  no surprise there if i get mine before Easter i`ll be amazed   

Ourjay not long now        

Norma so sorry to hear about your wee Gramps i hope he improves your mum and DH too   things really happen in threes i hope your day improves   

Jelly Bumble Sweetchilli Bunty and all the lurkers howdy


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG HE IS SOOOOO YUMMY !!!


----------



## wee emma

here's my blanket

well, i say mine, the cat very rarely allows me near it 

10 mins to my phone call...

good to see ladyhex that your ability to perve hasn't been affected


----------



## ourjay

Good luck wee emma x x 

Ladyhex very nice!!!!mmmmmm LOL


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee-emma good luck mrs 

ourjay ~hows you keeping 2 more sleeps


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak~    your EC goes well mrs


----------



## wee emma

all 3 fertilised 

i'm laughing an' crying an' jumping about. Tullulah thinks i've lost it


----------



## Ladyhex

THATS FAB NEWS HUN 

So when is ET ?


----------



## yellazippy

Wee emma thats great news congrats


----------



## mariabelfast

Delighted for you Emma!! Looking like i'll have 3 too so you're my beacon of hope at the moment.
Babypowder soooo sorry that things didnt work out for you. I didnt get to ec last time so I know what a kick in the teeth it is. 
I'm for ec on friday. One 17, 16 &15 and 4 at 14mm. Took last dose of gonal=f this morn so hopefully it does thr trick & spurs those 14's on


----------



## yellazippy

Ourjay        DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 05 Feb      OTD - 19 Feb

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan         EC - 10 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - ??               ET - ??             OTD - ??

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 19 Feb         ET - 21 Feb      OTD - 07 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar        ET - 12 Mar        OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar        OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar      OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - ??              Stimms - ??               EC -??                ET - ??             OTD - ??


----------



## jellybaba

WHOOOO HOOO!!! Happy days wee emma!!

See didn't I tell you not to wrry until you had something to worry bout lol

So so glad and happy for you!! almost felt like I've been  an expectant father this afternoon waiting for you to post your news lol


----------



## anniebabe

BRILL NEWS WEE EMMA!!

So when is your ET, i'm sure you are so relieved.

Norma i would defo call in and see if your schedule is there, it will save you waiting for the snail mail hehe.  Let us know if you get it.  Sorry to hear about your wee gramps, mum and DH not a good day for you at all!!

Ourjay only 2 more sleeps, that saying reminds me of waiting for santa, fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you


----------



## mariabelfast

Total plank!
meant to say how sorry I was to Edith, Really feel for you 
have they said what could be done next for you?


----------



## wee emma

et is 3.30pm on friday, might see you in there maria  

today has been such a hard day, i broke my heart for edith earlier, i hope you have some luck soon  

i feel guilty for being happy that i've got this far, ivf is really cruel, isn't it.

good luck today emma, i really hope you have got some nice wee eggies    

ta everyone for your support, don't think i could do it without you.


----------



## Moonbeam08

wee emma thats fab news for you sweetie - do you phone again tomorrow to see how they are getting on or do you just wait until ET to hear more?    so that they keep getting jiggy with it 

Edith - my heart goes out to you my lovely - im so so so sorry that it hasnt worked out this time. you did so well and did everything you could. i really dont know what to say as im completely gutted for you. i hope they dont leave it too long until your review so you can work out where to go from here    

Annie, NOrma and Yella - hi to my     buddies to be. i got a call from teh Royal yesterday asking about meds i had left over and about the info i supplied about my response to iui drugs etc... i think it was 'Joanne' i was talking to. she has to run a couple of things past Dr Mcclure before finalising my sechude - which must mean its being worked on   i called again today to see if she ahd any further news but she is off until monday and i am to give her a ring at lucnhtime if i havent already heard anything. when got through to admin to see when pre tx apt would be they said it has to be before cd 21 which is next monday (thats when Joanne confirmed i would be starting to dr as well) but unlikely to be MOn or tues as it is too short notice now... just as well as i have to be in London mon and tues for work.. so i suspect pre treatment apt will be wed thurs or fri    then the ball starts rolling.

im sick with a bad cold at the moment and am not a happy bunny. have blanket wrapped around me and fire lit and doggie at my feet on the sofa  

 withthe royal you pick your drugs up from pharamcy and pay them directly. but i read that they only accept a bankers draft - is that right? i have to pay £15 for a banker to do a flippin draft - hardly seems fair - can you pay them i n cash at all? - also have to get bankers draft arranged before next fri as due to dr on monday. and how can i do that when i have no nothing in front of me to tell me how much it will cost !#

Jelly and Bunty - seems we all live on the outskirts of a village in cO ARMAGH ! we might all live next door to eachother and not even know it ! lol


----------



## wee emma

didn't say if i have to ring them before friday? do i have to?


----------



## mariabelfast

Im in at 9 Emma quite glad its early dont think i could do without food during the day. Just went to dunnes and bought a really granny dressing gown for it, to be chucked shortly after if im to resume anykind of decent sex life
Soooo excited about ec just hope those follies GROW 
My birthday on saturday so getting news like urs emma woukld be thr best pressie ever!!


----------



## norma30

wee emma thats brilliant news will keep everything crossed for you  
i have had a migraine for 3days and just cant shift dh says its stress and i need to relax yeh right easier said than done men dont have a clue do they!!     

I think a day of retail therapy is needed and dh will be paying for it haha thatll teach him 

norma30


----------



## IGWIN79

Whhhohhoooo emma brillant news , good luck for ec ithe way they done it with me was they told you the next day how many fertilised then you heard the rest at ec , but i was with origin , so it could be different

Edith look after yourself hun massive hugs  

Ladyhex   come on then FIGHT      ONLY JOKING awe thanks hun that put a wee smile on my face this morning lol 
Is it really heavy? , flip i bet your head is up your ass at the mo know how ya feel , you think once the 2wws is up thats it BFP OR BFN but i and a lot of others have 6wws wait lol

Yellazippy , ooooohhh aaaaaaa love the man whaaahaaaahaaaaa  to die for LOL

Norma hope you get it sorted soon hun, your not having a very good time at the min , i hate times like that as someone said it always comes in threes , hope you mum and gramps are ok 

Ourjay not long now hun how you holding up ?

Emak hope all went well today hun , will be on to see how you got on


----------



## norma30

sorry maria, meant to say thats great    i know what you mean about the dressing gown hahaha

ourjay hope your doing ok too

sorry for anyone else i missed im having a stupid day today  

norma30


----------



## ourjay

Wee emma I had to ring on the Thurs evening just to make sure everything was still ok for Friday evening,,,, well done getting all 3 to this stage huni x 

Sweetchiili I'm doing ok just don't know if I want Friday to come now or not!!!!
Anniebabe I hope Santa brings me wot I want x x
Norma I'm ok I think x


----------



## wee emma

mariabelfast said:


> Im in at 9 Emma quite glad its early dont think i could do without food during the day. Just went to dunnes and bought a really granny dressing gown for it, to be chucked shortly after if im to resume anykind of decent sex life
> Soooo excited about ec just hope those follies GROW
> My birthday on saturday so getting news like urs emma woukld be thr best pressie ever!!


you won't need your granny dressing gown maria, you get changed in there and they give you a fetching blue gown to wear.

what a bad day you're having norma 

yella, i would question yer man's sexuality, he appears to have a butterfly tattoo...


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli ~ to much love no this wee thread for us 2 to be fighting    
Yes really heavy, im really surprised im still alive    if you didnt laugh you would be sitting in a corner crying !!!  

Norma BIG HUG FOR YOU


----------



## IGWIN79

Hope it eases of hun , you have another scan on wed yes 
I would never fight , i am a good little girl    

Ourjay, hang in there big hugs


----------



## Ladyhex

yes scan on wed...so fingers crossed 

fighting is to much like hard work !!   

NOW what part is good


----------



## mariabelfast

I'll bring back that dressing gown then! So not my thing anyway.
Ourjay i would say if nothings happened yet thats a good sign (not that im an expert). suck up all the positive vibes did me good when i was feeling low on monday  
Norma give the dh a good thump that would destress you allrite. Aren't men great at stating the obvious


----------



## IGWIN79

You cheeky        i am all good excuse me    
Have you been of work since et , it drives you round the bend sitting at home as well dosent it


----------



## Ladyhex

Sweetchilli     
Im on the sick now, one week just    might just take a few weeks ...i used my leave for the first week of 2 ww


----------



## shaz2

Hey girls

Just dropped in to let use know that emak got 3 eggies this morning at egg collection so keep the   ers going that they are all getting jiggy for her now as we speak. xx


----------



## bunty16

im on the   for emak...and fab news for you wee emma,,
BJP2008..trust me if i were ur neighbour ud know it..


----------



## MJ2

thanku girls for all ur support. What a crap day.

We emma, logged on 2 see how u got on, I am so pleased for u , really.
Dont feel guilty about happy, I am realy happy for you, would not want any one to get my news.

They have gave me a review date already, 2nd March
I have no notion at the moment of doing any more treatment.


----------



## Tessykins

Edith, I just logged on there and read all of todays posts - I'm so sorry pet.  It's an absolute ****** of a rollercoaster ride and sometimes too painful for words.  I really am sorry for you and I hope that things will work out.XXX


----------



## yellazippy

Shaz thats great news thanks for letting us know...will be     for great fertilization for Emma and DH tonight


----------



## Moonbeam08

im dosed with a flipping head cold and feeling truely miserable tonight.  hubby was hoping for some  but somehow i think thats a no go !


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe shaz thats great news , tell her we are all thinking about her ,


----------



## Babypowder

Hi all,

Had been reading back there then my phone went and its all gone outta my head, so forgive me if I forget anyone!

Edith    what a day, don't think there are any words just   

Wee emma   on your eggies and see they all fertilised-brill! good luck for transfere   

Emak     3 eggies woop woop!     their getting jiggy tonight   

LX how you doing? I have to say you've been so strong, your keeping your spirits up and your humour   

Its amazing what you forget- had forgotten about the 'lovely' blue gowns they give you to wear with your bottom hanging outta them  

Ourjay, Yella, Bjp


----------



## bunty16

aww..thats something to hopefully(fingers&toes crossed) to look forward to..blue gowns with **** hanging outta tehm..wiat til my **** is hanging outta it..no better **** for the job


----------



## Babypowder

yeah then you try to climb on the table and not show your brekki


----------



## Babypowder

well,

Got a call from orign today-im up on Monday for my Planning app   I will be starting my drugs next week   how'd that happen  

Im still confused cause they always phone when im in work and im trying to listen-anyway seems they are starting me on 'day two'   because i've missed day 21 of Jan af and day 21 of Feb af would be too late.
So have to get my planning app, and my drugs I think-incase the weekend falls and their not open-im so confused but of course I will get them to explain it all on Monday. 

So Yella I will get you to put me on the list next week-tho not yet im not ready yet for a reality check     E/C is 7April  

So need and af dance girlies! and some bubbles for luck


----------



## Moonbeam08

yellas af dancing is soooo much better than mine but i will try out a few moves to make you giggle


----------



## Sparty

Edith    so sorry pet, hope you get some answers on the 2nd March why this happened.

Wee Emma    fab news, good luck for et. I only rang the RFC once and then waited til the day off et.
Emak - way to go, great news on the three eggies  they are getting jiggy 
Loving the chat about the blue gowns, kept my socks on last time, must have looked wonderful with my   hanging out  
Marie   for the best   pressie ever for you?
Norma    hang in there mrs xx
Lx, sweetchilli & Jella thanks for keeping us all    and the pictures are  
Good luck babypowder for getting started next week
BJP2008 hope you feel better soon 
Hey Yella, anniebabe, shaz, tessykins, bunty, ourjay, sparkleheart and anyone else hanging out here
Sparty xx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Edith thinking of you this morning big hugs    

Ourjay one more day   how are you feeling    for a great result tomorrow   

Wee emma how are you feeling today are you snuggled up at home with the cat   

Maria all set for tomorrow i`ve a good feeling there`ll be plenty of eggs for you    

Jelly when is your next scan it wont be long til your EC  

BJP2008 nothing as bad a a head cold  i hope your taking it easy  take loads of vit C or a wee hot toddy with plenty of honey always works for me 

BP OMG that sort of came out of the blue   great news thou    once you get your head round it   

Norma i`m with you girl nothing like a day of retail therapy to put a spring in your step   

Emma     you got great fertilization last night    

LX morning mrs hows you today   roll on wednesdays scan   

Hi to Annie Bunty Sweetchilli Sparty and all the lurkers


----------



## yellazippy

Babypowder and anyone else needing an AF dance....... shake that wild thing


----------



## Babypowder

SHE'S CLASS YELLA!

Thanks BJP too!

Emak       

Wee emma    

Ourjay         

Hi norma, sparty, sweets, LX, Bunty, Tessikins   and everyone else!


----------



## bunty16

ur on fine form this morning yellazippy..heck i couldnt even contemplate bopping about like that this morning 
hope all are well..i must sit and write all ur names down so i can try memorise whose who and stages u are all at..heck im terrible with names..when i go out with dogs i shout all the names til i get the right one 
gonna try get a few questions i have answered from u if i may be so cheeky to ask ur advice..
i start injections next tue..do i start nuts and pineapple juice the same day??
does dp need to attend appointments for scans with me?
and am i supposed to have wipes to rub where im going to inject?..if so can they be purchased from a chemist??.cheers and thanks in advance..heaven only knows what id do if i hadnt found this forum
happy Thursday to u all..xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi Bunty,

Yip you start your nuts and juice along with injections-or stimming as they say!

They supply the wipes-is RFC your going? they supply one wipe per jab   so if you wanted some extra, but what they give you should be enough.
Your DP doesn't need to be with you-I took my mum as my DP was working-again if its RFC you'll be in and out so they'll not worry who's there.
Im sure your getting excited! Oh and you know once you start jabs you can use a hot-water bottle on your tummy and lower back-aparently the follies like heat and it helps them grow  

Now im not sure about Origin-does anyone know if origin need your DP/H to be at follie scans?


----------



## yellazippy

Morning girls i thought i was on my lonesome this morning  

Bunty yes the brazil nuts and pineapple juice is taken during stimms to improve womb lining

DP doesn`t have to attend scans and you`re in and out really quickly 

There should be loose individual wipes in one of the bags sent home with your drugs

Any more questions fire away thats what we`re here for


----------



## IGWIN79

I didnt get wipes with my drugs they said they didnt use them , they said something about the acholal, sorry about the spelling lol 
yellazippy did you use them , i didnt know if i sould or not but have some in the house incase i need them


----------



## bunty16

thanks girls..its RFC im attending and didnt get any wipes with my meds..shall go pester my local chemist..poor guy 
what are u all up to today??...im trying to get motivated to start much required housework..honestly think id be safer to throw a bomb in through front door and hope for the best....and when i do get loads done and feel all chuffed with myself dp walks in and says "what have u done all day??"..MEN!!!
what sort of amounts of brazil nuts and pineapple juice am i to take..ohh babypowder, when u say hot water bottle..is that the stage u guys all buy up the curaheat patches and whack them on..at stimms..im a slow learner 
millions of thanks..xx


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Sweetchilli i used them the first 2 days then never bothered after that


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty a small glass of fresh pineapple juice not from concentrate which is important

I got mine in Tesco and 2-3 brazil nuts a day...some of the girls have been using heat pads i think coz they`re discreet and they 

can wear them in work etc but a hottie if you`re at home does the same job


----------



## Babypowder

Bunty I agree with Yella, a hot water bottle does the same job-plus im allergic to sticking-plaster and such like so can't use cure-a-heat    Of course if you have to work they are handy-I just used the heat at night when watching tv or that and in the mornings if I was off.


----------



## Babypowder

Girls i've just been charged £1010 for drugs at Origin-is that right? I know everyone is different but does that seem the norm?

Why did I have £800 in my head


----------



## bunty16

Babypowder..i wouldnt have clue if that amount of ££'s is correct, but if ur not happy phone and ask them if they made a mistake..


----------



## yellazippy

BP its probably not far off the mark i know Origin are very ££££

I`m expecting to pay around £500 at RFC for mine


----------



## Babypowder

£500 now thats the kinda ££ BP likes   All I can say is they better be f***ing good! I will be asking them all the in-and-outs,as I only got 6eggs last time-which of course I know now is a bounty, but i'd love some frosties


----------



## yellazippy

BP even though i had been on IF for about a year prior to my tx i naively thought i would respond outstandingly & produce multiple 

eggs and have loads of frosties    oh we live and learn    this time 2 good grade embies will be all i    for 

any more would be a bonus


----------



## Babypowder

Your right yella 2 nice grade A's would be great              I think I thought the same as you- there where a few girls on here who where getting 26, 17, 18 eggs so when they said 6 I was  -now I can only   for that number again, this is my last go unless we get frosties so there's a lot of pressure, but as DR Williamson said girls who get 20+ they aren't always great eggs-ITS QUALITY OVER QUANTITY! I always remember heR saying that as I was bawling my eyes out


----------



## Babypowder

bunty16 said:


> ...im trying to get motivated to start much required housework..




my DP is exactly the same


----------



## jellybaba

Hello girls I have a quetion for you all:
Has anyone had any experience at the RFC with BMI being too high?
I have been told that they have a "set in stone" cut off BMI of 34 now - does anyone know anything about this?
I have a friend who was waiting for tx to start and has now been told that she is being frozen until she is able to get her BMI down to this range which may take some time, she is really gutted to say the least as she had given in her dates for Feb af and everything.

I think the RFC are right out of order  to be cancelling tx at such a late stage. If their BMI is so set in stone then why was it not adderssed at pre tx apt

God they are such a useless pack of numb nuts in that admin dept


----------



## Ladyhex

yella ..your on fomr this morning mrs   god i love it !!! 

BP ..thats some money hun but im sure they are right ..didnt the price go up there last sept !!

jellybaba thats not right why now ..after she has had appts and dates sorted ...i would get onto them and give of almighty hell !!!    

bunty i got the lovely blue wipes they were inside the purple bag 

love to all 
LX xx


----------



## yellazippy

LOL I HATE HOUSEWORK  

I have 2 friends who are OCD with housework and rarely come to my house coz the hairs drive them mad  

Now dont get me wrong i don`t live in a  but we _*LIVE*_ in our house  

I`ve got a great DP though he was home early yesterday so i came home to a steak dinner and a hoovered house yeah


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Jellybaba

I was told at my review appointment in November about the change in relation to BMI.  Its because the drugs like fatty tissue and your body wont respond as well the more weight you are carrying.  I have lost a stone to get reactivated and now am just waiting to see when I will be called. Its ridiculous them cancelling her at uch a late stage and hard to hear that you need to loose weight, been there bought the t-shirt!

Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Jelly thats so unfair to your friend as LX says if it was a problem they should have addressed it at her initial consultation   

LX yes its a good day in Yella world guess who got some last night   took a leaf out of horn dog chillis book   

Hi Niceday hows you


----------



## Babypowder

yellazippy said:


> LOL I HATE HOUSEWORK
> 
> I`ve got a great DP though he was home early yesterday so i came home to a steak dinner and a hoovered house yeah


No wonder your DP got some


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Yella 

i'm grand been trying to phone the rfc but cant get thru surprise surprise!  Need them to confirm our review appointment with them even though we have been reactivated thru a private appointment!  Cant wait to get started again wots ur plans?

Lx


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder when i was with origin and they give me my dosage of drugs , and i showed it to thr rvh when i had my app and they said it was a high dosage   so i am taking it origin has a differnent dosage system and thers is a wee bit higher , maybe thats why i got more eggs , just a thought , i dont really know what doesage RVH do


----------



## Babypowder

Jelly that really is cruel,    letting her think she wa getting started, I see their point and as consultants im sure they only want us to have the best shot, but if I was your friend I'd be kicking up  

I was aware that I wouldn't be taken at origin unless my BMI was 33 or below-but at least I had this info before hand and could make a start on the weight loss, your friend should have been told this at her 1st app at the RFC.

Tell her slimming world is great-when shes ready-I didn't think it would work as Id done WW and hated it.


----------



## jellybaba

Thanks girls my friend asked me put a post on ff to see if any of you where in a similar situation as her with regards to BMI as I think  it seems to be bit of an afterthought by the RFC to decide to freeze her at this late stage.

Seems to me like they are trying to use any excuse to delay tx for peope as I was sure I read one or two of you talking about being concerned about your BMI on here before and I was just wondering if the RFC have singled her out??


----------



## yellazippy

Niceday nothing really happening with us yet just waiting for my schedule to arrive  

What date is your review for?? I bet your keen to get started again


----------



## Babypowder

Sweetchilli,

I don't know one dosage from another-all I know was I was on bog standard at RFC and I explained to Proff McClure that origin was our last hope-so he said he would 'push me' with the drugs-I assummed that ment I would get a super high dose, so maybe thats why they are expensive   ah well Monday will tell all, but if their the same as I was on before    

Right off to jump in the bath before work-honestly 2.20pm and not a chile in the house washed


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG Yella you lucky lucky  Dh is near dry humping my leg   like a dog in heat


----------



## Babypowder

Girls can someone walk me through e/c at origin.

How long are you 'out' for with the drugs they give you or is it like twilight sleep?

Where will my dp be when this is happening-he was beside me in RFC and then when I went to recovery he gave his sample.

P.s do ya get tea and toast   and extra pain-relief in recovery? I didn't get the bum-bullet as I have asthma, but got something as strong.

God its reality now-the questions have started lol!


----------



## wee emma

babypowder, i have asthma and i got the painkiller? by that point all my inhibitions had given up   not bad asthma though.

hope emak is okay  

been thinking of you today edith  

yella i have spent all day with tullulah the cat, who has systematically stolen my snug rug, my hot water bottler and then took a good swig out of my water, when she knows full well she has a bowl in the kitchen. Surely toddlers are less work  

i wouldn't worry too much about the curaheats babypowder, they don't stick to your skin but to clothes so you have to wear big bridget jones bloomers to stick them to


----------



## IGWIN79

babypowder cant remember how long i was in for but i was completely out total sleep , DH stayed in the other room beside the bed, he wasnt aloud in with me , i guess he done the sample when i was a sleep lol , everything was really good there you are well looked after , after ec you stay for half an hour and have a lie down till your ready to go , i was in some pain cause i got so many eggs so i stayed longer , you will be fine hun


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh and yes you get your tea and toast LOL


----------



## IGWIN79

Any word on EMAK shaz ,,  thinking about you hun , hope all went well


----------



## norma30

my goodness you girls have been busy today!!

phone the rfc this morning explained i had app with endocrinology and if my schedule was ready could i nip in and pick it up, si the girl went to check with the nurse, oh yes thats fine just come on in when ur finished appt, so in norms goes shopping bags and dd in tow after waiting for an age nurse comes out and says ur schedule has been posted this morning but u know ur up for appt on monday to get ur drugs, ah no didnt know this u wouldve thought they could even tell me this  this morning when i phoned omg   the wee nurse apologised for the mix up, the admin in that place sucks I do the exact same job and if i had done that my boss would kick my ass its ridiculous!!!  

sorry for the rant !!!

yellazippy can u add me to the list Im supposed to start sniffing on 02/03/10


No-one even mentioned my BMI at any appt although its 31 ,

dh is still grumpy, so i spent all his money today hahaha!!!!!

good news for my gramps it was only a minor stroke so they are sending him home with physio and OT going to come out and visit him tomorrow


cant wait to get the blue gown with my big  hanging out 

thanks for all the hugs everyone yous are a great bunch of girls

norma30


----------



## jellybaba

Just a quickie!
Good luck for ET tomorrow Wee Emma  

J x


----------



## IGWIN79

What day do they start you on the drugs is it 21 or day 1 , i cant remember its been that long lol


----------



## Ladyhex

day 21 hun


----------



## norma30

sweetchilli- Im starting on day 21

good luck for ec tomorrow girls !!!!!!!!

norma30


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee-emma all the very best for ET 2mrw hun  !!


----------



## Babypowder

Wee emma I'm surprised they gave you the suppository, I know what you mean by that stage your like aye stick it where-ever you want   I do have really bad breathing probs at times.

Norma great your getting started    my BMI is 31 as-well, only know that cause I just got weighed there  

Emak/Shaz any word?? or have I missed it-im reading quickley back on my tea-break, I got feeling oooooohhooooooooo I got a feeling      

hello everyone else.


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Just a quickie to say good luck to Ourjay testing tomorrow ( it is tomorrow isn't it?).    you start a nice wee run of BFP's.

BB


----------



## Sparty

Good luck tomorrow Ourjay    
Best of luck wee emma for et tomorrow 
Hello to all


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girlies, you really have been busy today!!  We went for our meeting today with Dr Williamson about our FET.  Have to start sniffing on day 1 of next af, although when this is, is anybody's guess as I'm v irregular!  Told that if it hadn't come by St Patricks day,they'd bring me in and give me something to start one!  Oh the Joys!  FET should be in April then (please God!).

Ladyhex, they said that they'd be giving me oestrogen tablets to thicken the lining, did you take these and for how long?  Do you take them as well as the sniffer?  Sorry for all the questions!  Also, did you do anything to increase your chances prior to the FET like eat particualr foods etc??  Cheers pet.

I was interested to read about the BMI issue cos I asked the doc today if there was anything I would need to do before the FET such as lose weight and she said that it while it wouldn't do any harm to lose weight for general health reasons, it would make no difference to the success of the ET. My BMI is about 33 and at no point during my treatment or the pre-consultations was weight or BMI mentioned.
Had to laugh about the blue gowns and trying to clamber up on the table without your bare bum showing!  Oh, the glamour!!


----------



## Tessykins

Oh, good luck for tomorrow to all the e/c and e/t girlies. XX


----------



## Moonbeam08

ourjay   tomorrow with testing hun.. i have a good feeling about this !

emma -   with et tomorrow .. get in , get it over and get home for you feet up!

norma - what a cock up with your schedule.. at least you know its on its way ! im supposed to start sniffing on the 1st and when i called yesterday they still hadnt my schedule done OR an appt for pre tx ! i told them i was out of the country on mon and tues and they said oh at this late stage it wont be early in teh week anyway..  did they tell you how much you need to make your bankers draft out for yet ? how are you supposed to know so you collect your drugs?

i cant wait to show my   lol the thought makes me laugh.

feeling a bit better today with my head cold   thankfully !

can someone with rfc experience tell us what et is  like there? do they knock you out? do you get tea and toast? is DH allowed in with you? what are teh pain meds like?


on the subject of weight im gutted.. got on scales tonight and found i have put on 4.5lbs... since came back from hols at start of feb !    im GUTTED


----------



## yellazippy

LX     such a vision of your DH   

Ourjay honey      heres to your BFP  tomorrow   

Wee Emma tomorrow you`ll be PUPO WOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO   

Maria good luck with EC tomorrow     

Norma & Tessykins great you both getting started


----------



## yellazippy

BJP2008  I think you mean EC ... pain relief is brilliant you will be awake and DH is with you and yummy tea & toast in recovery afterwards  

ET you`ll be in and out in 20 mins...DH can be with you then too but not compulsary


----------



## Moonbeam08

yes i did mean  EC   but tis good to know about ET as well  

do you get butter and marmalade on your toast? lol

im gutted about my weightgain as i really dont want to go on a diet so close to starting tx as i think the body needs all it should get at this stage. think will weigh myself in the Morning again and see if that make me any better and feel a bit slenderer ! lol

WHERE IS MY FLIPPIN SCHEDULE


----------



## norma30

BJP2008 - im on nhs treatment so i dont have to pay for my drugs otherwise i wouldnt be doing it couldnt afford to go private, she told me I have to go the pharmacy on level 1 in main rvh to get them before i go to my appt on monday. I think admin staff  just make it up as they go along  although the nurse ended up sorting me out they are much better. I have give up trying to lose weight I have been on a diet for 1yr and just cant get past 13 stone its driving me nuts   the less i eat the heavier i get 

cant wait to get started    

Ourjay good luck for testing tomorrow  

Maria good luck for ec  

Ladyhex loving the hot men could you send one to my house i think hubby has me on rations  think I might try my luck tonight    

wee emma good luck for et  

norma30


----------



## Moonbeam08

I cant wait to get started either NOrma - im right with you on the excitment levels.. i wonder will we be so happy in 3 weeks time when we have turned into hormonal monsters lol  im glad i have you going along this at same time as me and hope we can hold eachothers hand.. that goes for annie and yella as well  

my dh just says 'oh no not the spray again !' lol


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i think at this stage throw them old diets out the window  

Concentrate on your tx now and just eat as healthly as you can   kill the caffeine alcohol and ****  

And 2 litres of water a day ... we havent mentioned the water on here in a while and it is _*MEGA*_ important

Your body really needs it to keep hydrated and help flush the drugs from your system after EC as this is when you can over stimulate  

As for size let me tell you ladies...fat girls skinny girls tall girls short girls....they`ve all got BFP`s on here so dont be worrying just keep


----------



## yellazippy

Ourjay        DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 05 Feb      OTD - 19 Feb    

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan         EC - 10 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 17 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 06 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 19 Feb         ET - 21 Feb      OTD - 07 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar         ET - 12 Mar       OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar         ET - 18 Mar       OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar       OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - ??              EC -30 Mar          ET - 02 Apr      OTD - 16 Apr

Norma30     DR - 03 Mar         Stimms - ??               EC - ??               ET - ??             OTD - ??


----------



## Ladyhex

the test is still saying "pregnant"..but the weeks have gone down to 2-3 weeks will know more on wed 
i even went and got 2 bottles of west coast cooler rose when buying the test    in case it said non-pregnant     

tessykins~not to sure hun about sniffing and tablets.... im still taking the tablets and gel (you continue with this til after your scan if positive test) ..i didnt take anything before FET hun sorry cant help with that !! wishing you all the best    try the FET thread mrs you may get more answers there


----------



## yellazippy

Well its good night from me girls i`ve got a date with

MY BIG FAT GYPSY WEDDING CHANNEL 4 @ 9PM


----------



## Ladyhex

I have to record cause DH is watching the match


----------



## Tessykins

Hey Lady H
Thanks for getting back to me - I'll try that thread.  All the best for you mrs - are you still bleeding?  I'll be praying for you pet.


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex will be praying for you like mad for scan on wed hun


----------



## Ladyhex

Tessykin ~ still bleeding 8 days now but who's counting    

sweetchilli ~ cheers hun you pray your we heart out


----------



## MJ2

we emma, good luck for ET tomarrow

Lx, hope u takin it easy and all goes well

I still lurkin and  reading ur posts

Does any 1 know much about reversal of vas and steralisation


----------



## emak

Helloooooooooooooooooooo ladies OMG you lot can chat forgive me as im kinda stuggling to keep me  
Edith     im so so sorry    gutted for you hun
Wee Emma hey try not and be too down about your 3 eggs ....me thinks its a fab number   Good luck for et
WOW BP i see you are getting started again ,i think the price of your meds sounds about right ,i wouldnt even wanna say what mines costs due to the level of stims i was on and i even had to buy more.You could ask doc at origin to write you a perscription and you could check out central homecare i found them to be the most resonable for the meds and they deliver everything you need (sharps box ,needles etc) but doubt you will have time now if you are starting asap   
Sweetchilli what about you huni ,you starting soon
Maria good luck for ec (enjoy the drugs)
Ladyhex dear god your wee head must be done in    
OMG whats this im reading about RFC now having limit on BMI ,think they kept that quiet  ,god girls im soooooo fat at the moment this past year has been so tough and i have put on tons of weight ,nothing fits i have gone up 2 sizes   anyhow thats not gonna bother me too much at the moment 
Well news on me is as yous know we got 3 eggs which we were delighted with as its the most i have ever gotten ,got the call this morning that 2 have fertilised   ohhhh what a relife that was FINALLY i am gonna have 2 embies    so so happy ,i know most of yous would be gutted with only the 3 but hey when your in my situation with my amh level its about as good as it gets ,to think that this time last week i thought my cycle was gonna be abandoned and look at me now going back to London saturday morning for et  .Wow you wanna see the Lister ,its like a hotel ,i had to "book in " at 7.30 am then shown to room given number for room service ,a menu to decide what i wanted (and dh) for lunch ,gown ,slippers ,my own flat screen tv with choice of sky and up to date movies ,i didnt wanna leave the place ,was there til about 5pm (i made sure i got my moneys worth ) .Have been flat out on the laptop since i got home to book flights for saturday and trying to get a hotel hence the late post.I will try and get a proper read tomorrow of all thats been going on.
GOOD LUCK to everyone 
Emma xxx


----------



## Babypowder

Emak-I said earlier I had a feeling-so twins it is then finally                   

P.s so jealous, gown and slippers sky tv! I haven't even had a cuppa at Origin yet-everytime I go the machine is broken! 

Sweet dreams, nite.


----------



## mariabelfast

Delighted for you emak if i get 3 tomorrow i'll be well chuffed!
Babypowder im with origin prices have went up twice in the past year in July and then when they were bought over by another medical group. This icsi is costing us about a grand more than the last, which was in october. Their drugs better be bloody good after that.
Good luck for et wee Emma & anyone else i havent thought of.
bathed, buffed , shaved and ready for ec. After all my talk about being excited im now sh****** myself
Will keep u girls posted on how it all goes tomorrow.
Night!!


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Emma congrats on your two embies really exciting news for you    for ET on Saturday 

Maria good luck for EC today mrs you`ll do fine     

Ourjay    for a good result for you this morning    

Wee Emma not sure what time you`re up for ET at but i`m sure Tullulah will keep the sofa warm for you  

Pipper and Bumble hows the   treating you     

Edith hunny i hope you`re doing better    good to see your still with us  

LX hows you today thinking of you  

Everyone else a big


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all  
Was up for 2nd scan this morning, all looking good, Dr McDreamy was very pleased with how I have responded so up for EC on Mon morning  

Emak congrat on your 2 embies mrs  hope ET goes well for you   

wee emma hope et goes well for you today too

Hi to Pipper and bumble on your 2ww hope your not too stressed girls 

J x


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Jelly great your scan went well    can you believe your having EC on monday  

It seems like only yesterday you and Bumble joined the boards   gad how time flies on here


----------



## ourjay

BFN for us this morning I'm so upset can't stop crying x good luck to everyone else, this is the hardest thing I've ever done in my life body and mind!!!! 

L x


----------



## wee emma

oh ourjay


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Hun, so so sorry


----------



## bunty16

ourjay  ..gutted for u pet..take care, and look after urself


----------



## emak

Ourjay ,gutted for you     you are so right what you have said it must be one of the toughest things that we can put ourselves through ,take care     

Jelly delighted your scan went well ,isnt Dr Mc Dreamy just lovely ,he did one of my scans last week  
Wee Emma good luck today chick ,hope you have fab embies.
Must go ,but will be back later.
Emma xx


----------



## jellybaba

Just popping in to see how some of you got on and I am so sorry Ourjay, take care 
Wee emma what time are up at for ET?


----------



## yellazippy

Ourjay so sorry i`m gutted for you   its so hard on the body and mind and it really hurts the heart   

Take care and take time to grieve and heal


----------



## ourjay

How long do I have to wait till AF appears? 

Thanks everyone


----------



## yellazippy

Ourjay i think your AF should come in the next few days if you have not started to bleed yet


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak whooooohhooooooo 2 EMBIES well done chick , awe so please for you , not long till your PUPO  
I am fine waiting on phone call from origin mon or tue , hopefully , will just wait and see , hey i seen the photos of the lister in ther broucher , my god its amazing , well worth the money 

Ladyhex are you going to tell me were you get all them sexy men from , are they cueing up outside your house ?   
All over to ladyhexs house for men  

Ourjay , so so sorry hun , i know its hard and it breaks your heart ,, look after yourself  and DH massive hugs   

Jelly,good luck for EC on mon hun  

Crazycate if your looking in hun big hi to ya   

Edith , hope your keeping ok hun   
maria good luck hun    

Well i am heading to a friends house tonight and am going to have a wild night     last night of drink for me , and i will die a death tomorrow , its also my daughters 9th birthday party and i have five kids staying tomorrow night so it will be a long long night , just hoping hangover will have gone by then  
Big hi to everyone else


----------



## mariabelfast

Gutted for you Ourjay. this whole process is just horrific   . Take care of yourself

Got 9 eggs can't believe it! embryologist ringing between 10 & 11 tomorrow to let us know the score. heres hoping theres plenty of action down in origin tonight. 
Anyone else in origin this morn? Theres was a girl in for ec before me and 1 after. Wanted to shout over the curtain "are you on fertility friends?"
Feeling quite sore now but they gave me enough kapac to see me thru to the morning. dont think i'll sleep a wink tonight

have a wicked time tonight sweetchilli, you're best going out with a bang!


----------



## yellazippy

Maria i just knew you`d get a super crop congrats    

Hope you get great fertilization over night   

Sweetchilli i`m heading out with girls tonight too for a few   too have a good one


----------



## wee emma

just back from et, now have two grade b's, one 7 cell and one 6 cell. Does that sound okay?  

jelly, glad your scan went well, did they say how many follies or would they not tell you either? amazing to think how far we've got.  

lady hex, hope you're okay today? thinking of you.  

how are you today emma? when's et?

well done maria   you got millions!  

hello to all you other lovely ladies


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Jelly, fab news, good luck for monday, enjoy the drugs 

Wee Emma, congrats, you are PUPO!!

Emak, meant to say, brilliant news, congrats on your wee embies, good luc tomorrow.

Marie, great amount of eggies, well done.

Ourjay, thinking about you hun,  

Big Hi to everyone else

BB


----------



## Ladyhex

Ourjay ..im so so very sorry to read your news hun, i was so thinking it was a BFP for you and DP


----------



## Ladyhex

Girls girls girls     

i rang the RFC this morning with my positive result and the nurse wanted to know why i was ringing    i guess they never write notes into charts   so anyways i explained it all over again.  She went and spoke to the doctor who in turn wanted me to come up and get checked.  
I arrived at 12 approx and waited for 1 hour and 30 mins ....i still hadn't been seen.  the receptionist wasn't even there.  so waited another 10 mins and i got a nurse i explained to her i had been waiting the lenght of time (the horror on her face)    the receptionist came back saying i wouldn't be seen for another 20 -30 mins could i wait    ...we had to pick DD up 30 mins ago (she wasn't abit happy , had been on the phone 15 times   ) i explained that we couldn't wait.  We are now booked in for sunday clinic .....and to top it off i will have to wait there maybe til 11 am before being seen    not a happy bunny   

i have wrote a letter of complaint one going to head of admin/nursing and on going to the complaints dept of Belfast trust ....I'm so angry I'm really thinking of going to the press    


rant over   so hows everybody doing 

Wee-emma congrats on being UPO


----------



## wee emma

you have the address okay for the complaints dept ladyhex?

oh aye and i'm upo am i?


----------



## emak

Evening girls 
Wee Emma Congratulations on being pupo ,the grade of your embies sounds good to me ,i will be more than happy if i get that tomorrow    
Ladyhex    OMG what a bunch of useless d**ks they can be at that clinic ,i def think you should put in a complaint ,after my experience with them last week and them not answering the phone for me to get scan app booked  and the whole handling i had im still thinking that i might make one too   i really  that everything is going to be ok with you ,i really admire ow you have kept your spirts up throughout all of this   
Hows everyone else tonight Did you guess that it was Stacey who killed Archie??


----------



## wee emma

oh good luck tomorrow emma        

i forgot to watch the live eastenders, did she get caught?


----------



## Babypowder

ourjay    take care hun.

Wee emma I think there good grades too, most ppl usually get B's-the A's are hard to come by  
   

LX        omg! I know you had to pick your wee girl up but I wouldn't have left there without a scan-your just right to pen a letter/s-when I had my review I said to McClure the nursing staff need trained further in dealing with things like this-your bleeding-phoning for help and all they say is keep testing   sure they told me it was likely a false positive as the booster was prob still in my system-like 18days after I took it? fs! then there was the rest! grrrrrr.

Emak             for e/t    

Hi everyone else


----------



## mariabelfast

my dh guessed it was Stacey i'd have put money on ronnie.
Get writing lx and cc the rest of us. One of the receptionists threatened to put me off the waiting list last July cos i never turned up for an appointment. never received a letter. I put in a complaint and got my appointment the next week. Mini-hitlers!
Heres hoping its good news for you  
Congrats on being pupo emma & best of luck for et emak.
Think ill treat myself to a glass of wine tomorrrow nite being egg & embryoless


----------



## Moonbeam08

gee whizz nothing stays still on this board for long.. it has only been a day since i got to log on last and SOOOO much has happened...

Ourjay - im so so sorry for you honey... this isnt what you wanted or expected and like us all is what you fear the most. take time and be angry and greive. i hope that after a wee while you gather the strenght to try again. my heart is going out to you hunny  

wee emma - thats brill you got two good un's and both back in.. heres to you being PUPO    

sweetchilli - its all go again for you  

Ladyhex - that is appauling how you were treated this morning. i would have my letter of complaint ready to hand over when you are up on sunday. your wee head and heart must be pickled. hang on in there darlin 


Emac - is it too late for us to change clinics and go to the LIster as well ! lol it sounds like dream hotel... good luck for sat hunny  


marie - your news is fab ! well done   

looking back at the personals it really is a mix of sgood news and sad. i suppose it sums up this process really doesn it.... hum

update from Royal today is that we have our schedule in teh post. our pre treatment appt is at 10.30 on Friday. i start Dr on the 1st of March and our first scan is on teh 24th so im guessing i have to start stims somewhere in teh middle of all that ! lol - yella you can add my Dr date to the table next time if you want..?? i called teh pharmacy and have been told to come along half hour before pre treatment appointment to collect drugs. i have to bring a bankers cheque with me. i got a pleasant surprise to find our drugs only costing £260 for a spray and stimms, gel and trigger ov stuff... they have me on a standard dose of a 900 pen and 2x 450 pens.... flip it really is starting now.. does DH have to accompany you to pre treatment appt?


----------



## emak

WOW Bjp thats sound really cheap for your meds ,i have heard a few girls quote prices for drugs from the royal ,is it the fact its nhs hospital so they dont make profit on drugs I wonder do they accept private perscriptions from other clinics ...would be worth checking out for any of you Origin ladies ,cause you dont have to take meds from the clinic ,easy to price elsewhere  The Lister was def fab and is no more expensive than Origin ,yes my drugs were a lot more but thats cause i was on a mega dose .Its the travel expenses and hotels thats the killer in London ,its so darn expensive to get about then its not the most convienent either but the rfc can do the scans/bloods here for a fee ....well thats if they answer the phone !!I think you get 1st scan at rfc on about day 6 of stims ,hope that helps you try work out dates 1st march will be here before u know it 
Right thats me signing off ,away to bed ,wont be online til Sunday night when we get home .
Nite nite Emma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi emma

thanks for the input re LIster. i know you have had problems but they have been at the rfc Side of your journey.

i heard a qoute on here from origin (cant remember who? sweetchilli maybe? im having an  moment) and my mouth hit the floor. i know i didnt have to get everything i needed as i had a spray left over from old IUI and a 300 pen and 75 unit vile.. rfc said that in total i needed a 900 pen and 2x 450s but as i already had enough to make up 375 i just needed another 75 vile plus a 900 pen and a 450 pen. plus another spray, gel and trigger. so thats what my bill is made up from. undoutedly my left overs saved me some... BUT saying that the hospital pharmacys do seem not to put teh arm in the way Origins do.. they seem boarderline criminal with thier charges !   

i would say origin ladies do just as emma says PRICE AROUND ! 

the travelling and all the last minute arrangements must take their toll on you emma BUT sounds like it has been worth it     for ET sweetie..

im away at a friends wedding until sunday pm so will catch up with you all then 


ps thanks for teh stimms update.. if im scanned on 24th march that means stimms due to start on 19th? YEH ! cant wait to get schedule in post now !


----------



## lyndy lou

hi everyone

not been on for a while . still on dr and starting stimms on 1st march. this process seems to take forever eh!

Does anyone know if it's ok to have a drink whilst on DR?? I am off to a birthday party tomorrow, everyone will be on the wine except for me!!

I didn't drink at all through my first treatment, but had the odd one through my 2nd and it ddn't make any difference!!


----------



## mariabelfast

Have the odd one lyndy-lou it'll make no big difference in the scheme of things. it's a bloody lottery!
I have some fab news got 6 fertilized eggs. In total state of shock withouta doubt best birthday present ever


----------



## norma30

ourjay  so sorry this process is just soo hard  
wee emma congrats on being pupo

maria thats fantastic news

ladyhex thats soo bad even for the royal 

girls Origins were bought over by 352 Healthcare who are the most expensive private healthcare facility in NI 

you girls have the right idea about   before it all kicks off i think I will do the same myself 
still NO BLOODY SCHEDULE YET   does anyone know if u are on nhs treatment do they send ur script with ur schedule or do u just go to the pharmacy ?


norma30


----------



## MJ2

hi norma, I had to badger them for a week,( nursing) then got a pretreatment appt over the phone, had to go to pharmacy and collect drugs before appt and got schedule at the appt as it would have been to late to post schedule. when are you to start? You could always ring pharmacy to see if ur prescription has been sent over yet.


----------



## lyndy lou

maria that is great news!  That's how many  got first time round, and is plenty!  the doc told me that it is all about the quality and the more you get the chances are they'll be smaller, although obviously everyone is different!

fingers crossed for you - when is your ET??  hope you get some frosties too
xx  

off to get a bit tipsy now!!! only on suprecar so will try not to feel to guilty!!!


----------



## norma30

hello edith hope ur doing ok pet, i was up on thursday at rvh for something else and phoned rfc they told me to nip and pick up schedule when done with other appt went in only to be told it had been posted and that i have an appt on monday 22nd at 1.30pm but nothing has arrived and i have to go out of work for appt so i cant go back home before this to check schedule has arrived and as my car has packed up im having to get the bus everywhere so im just wondering do they send you the px or is it at the pharmacy waiting for you? 

My head is a wee bit pickled  and i havent even started yet!!!!


Im due to start D/R on 2nd March 

hope everyone is having a nice relaxing saturday


norma30


----------



## Sparty

Ourjay - I'm gutted for you and your DH, its a terrible disappointment when the tx doesn't work      Take care xx

Marie, well done on the 6 fertilised eggs and     
Wee Emma -   on being pupo
Emak - hope all goes well today for et
Lx, that service is shocking  hope on sunday they manage to scan you without a wait. Good on you for complaining. 
 everyone, hope your all having a lovely weekend


----------



## emak

Nooooo just did big long post and its lost   
Anyways will need to be quick now as im still in hotel using there internet in lobby 20 min for £1 
Had et today it went soooooo smoothly ,i was so stressing .Well we have Grade A 9 cell ,so delighted with that as best we have ever had before was grade b 6 cell ,the other wasnt so good it was grade C 7 cell .Looking forward to getting home tomorrow night am so sick of airports / hotels and trains   just want my own bed and some home cooking iykwim.
Hope all you other ladies are well im gonna have to sign off as my time is almost up .Will catch up tomorrow when i get home .
Emma xx


----------



## shaz2

Well done EMAK congrats on being PUPO.........WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO fantastic grades rest up now.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak congrats on being  Well done chick


----------



## mariabelfast

Grade A sounds fantastic emak. Congrats!
Obviously everyone's enjoying their saturday - quietest its been here in a while.
Lyndy & Norma enjoy your mini benders tonight, so jealous. Won't be in the morning though   when you're dying.
Hope all goes well tomorrow Ladyhex & they dont mess u about again


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak thats is a fab grade hun ...well done !! 
CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee-emma PUPO lol hun


----------



## Sparty

Emma -   on being PUPO


----------



## MissE

Hi everyone, i'm new here. Just had first cycle of ICSI after ttc for 5 years. I'm attending rfc under Prof McClure. Had EC  on Wednesday and they got 28 eggs, 24 were suitable and 17 fertilised. Slightly disappointed when they said they would freeze all embies due to risk of OHSS. Have appointment to see Prof on 2nd of March to see what happens next. So nice to meet people in same area.
Congrats to wee emma and emak. Thats fab getting a grade embie emak. Will keep fingers crossed for all of you.
MissE
xx


----------



## Babypowder

Emak fantastic news! grade A 9-that chile is half rared   now just needs to get comfy for the next 9mnths                         

Hi to everyone else-just a quicky-off to bed, just in from dinner and drinks(the last I might add   ) 

Hi MissE and welcome.

Right off to bed for some tipsy


----------



## Ladyhex

MissE welcome to the mad house. i didnt get as many eggs as you but i had a freeze all..good luck hun  

Emak home cooking ..yummy cant beat it ..i having a stuffed chicken dinner today, omg i cant wait   you rest up hun      

Babypowder~ all this talk about drink isnt good   hahaha Bp got the leg over last night 

sweetchilli did you have good night out hope the head wasnt to sore  
ourjay how are you keeping hun  

pipper how are you keeping how are you finding the 2ww wait hun 
Lia.g if you looking in hun hows the sniffing going ??       it you time

crazykate still thinking about you hun  

Was up this morning at the "wonderful" RFC and they still cant tell anything back up on wednesday..the only positive thing i guess is that there is one wee sac still there  I even got my own cons today Dr McFaul it the first i've seen him from signing forms....he even said SORRY twice  

Rant over

 to all the other lovely ladies


----------



## Sparty

My baby sister has just phoned to tell me she is 10weeks pg - it took all my will power not to cry on the phone. Feel so bad for feeling upset    

Lx - glad that wee sac is still there     its all good news on wednesday


----------



## Ladyhex

awww sparty hun ..its so hard to hear anybody is pregnant and even harder when its family    
for you hun


----------



## norma30

oh Sparty i know how u feel my sis is now 13wks and she rang a few weeks ago to say she was pg and that she was staining and could i organise a private scan dont get me wrong she had a m/c a few years ago but it totally sucks I had a wee cry too!!!   

LX glad ur wee embie is hangin in there hop u are having plenty of rest

my schedule still hasnt arrived   not happy

didnt have a bender last night but feel like i have the hangover today  

norma30


----------



## Ladyhex

norma ..thats bad you still havent got your schedule ..i would rang them first thing in the morning !! that admin team is so sh$t


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girls, I see you've been busy bees again this weekend!  As always there's been some heartbreaking news for dome of you and some fab news for others - it's the way this game goes!  

Yeah, I can appreciate the sadness at hearing of family member's pregnancies - been there and bought the t-shirt!  My first reaction is always - why can't that be me  But i know (hope), it eventually will be, just need to be patient.

Lady H, just read ur posts bout RFC on Fri - that place is a disgrace, I've had my fair share of probs with it too - it's like they couldn't give a s**t and it really bugs me that they don;t answer the phone.  I'm sure ur relieved pet that wee embie is still hanging on - will cross everything 4 u.

Well, I'm just waiting for af to come so I can start sniffing - why does the bi**h always come when u don't want her and then goes into hiding when u do want her??  Sods law!


----------



## GemmaC

Ourjay, I am so sorry, going though all of this is so hard.      ,  thinking about you.   

Emma, a big congrats on being PUPO!! I am sure your just so delighted with those wee embies of your..so pleased for you.    

To all you other ladies who are on the TWW, hope its going well for you and your getting plenty of rest and TLC!


----------



## lmk

emak mega congrats on being PUPO!!!!!  rest rest rest honey


----------



## Tessykins

Me again girls, just wanted to ask how much time you took off work when PUPO.  I'm going for FET Mar/ Apr and don't know what to do.  I have a very understanding boss but she already gave me 2 weeks off when having stimms and e/c - needed extra time off cause took a UTI after e/c.  I was planning on just taking day of FET off then returning to work the next day - what u think  
I don't want 2 take the p at work or my boss will be


----------



## Babypowder

LX glad your scan went well   did they say anything about the bleeding maybe being a lost emmbie?
On my scan you could see a blood patch (they called it) it was where one emmbie had started implanting but came away-the the other side was my other wee bean.
        keep hanging on-I know you will you've been doing so great   hopefully next scan will show more.

Sparty   its so hard when its family.

My EDD would have been Thursday coming   DP's wee niece is due any very soon (her 2nd at the grand old age of 22) and phoned lastnight to say she was engaged-which is great news but for a min I was like   some guys have it all.

Off to Origin tomorrow for my planning app. Then off to see a psychic on Fri! see if she can tell me anything good  

Anyone else been to one? this will be my 1st time-im a bit scared   

BP.


----------



## emak

Howdy ladies .im home    thank god !! 
Thanks for all the lovely comments about my wee beanie OMG i feel so proud to have such a great embie espically at my age (doctors words not mine) and DH  just loves to remind me   .Im feeling really positive about it all ,i was so nervous about the et as it has been difficult in past espically at rfc omg tears etc the whole works anyhow they use an ultra sound  scan while doing et to be sure they are in right position ,so now its in hands of god    
LX dear god you have really been through it all   to god that your wee baba hangs in there    
Sparty      
BP hope all goes well tomorrow ,oh enjoy the psychic ,i have been to quite a few   ,just take it all as a bit of fun ,me nad shaz went to one last summer when we were both havin tx ,i asked her would tx work she said yes (lying beatch) and also told me i would be celebrating a birth in 9 months with another coulple ....suppose that could have been Shaz 
Tessykins you are entitled to 2ww off work ,there has been some change in law or something ,my work did tell me that i could have it off and it couldnt be used againist me as it is pregnancy related ,hopefully someone else will come along and fill you in properly ...im making app at docs tomorrow to get sick note and im gonna make sure that she puts on it about ivf.
Miss E OMG 28 eggs ,jes im so jealous LOL ,think it was def best to have freeze all for now ,it will be far better for you to be fit and healthy when you have your snow babies transfered.Good luck
Whats happening with rest of you ladies ,hope yous all had great weekend
E  xx


----------



## Sparty

Thanks girls - think its just the shock, was not even aware that she was trying to get pg and the fact that if my last tx had been successful then we be due at same time. ahhhhhhhhh..


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladies

just a quick post as i have to dart off to airport (have to go to London to 'work' lol) back on tues night late so will be wed before i get to catchup with you all then

Emack congrats on being PUPO -  

lh - im glad you got to be seen and good luck on wed xoxo 

sorry i have no more time left for personals but i will on wed .. for now.. those on 2ww hang on in there, for those going for et and ec good luck and for the rest of you waiting for tx hang on in there ! 

Yella - my schedule dates arrived. so far DR on teh 1st March, 1st scan on teh 24th, 2nd scan on the 29th , EC (yikes) on the 31st march and ET after that but no date is written in,.,,,, you can feel free to use your knowledge to attach a date to this ET for me xoxo 

first appt is on friday at 10.30.


----------



## 2Angels

Hi everyone
Finding it very hard holding out on these 2 weeks sorry i haven't posted in a few days trying to take my mind of it   
Emak i seen you wrote that they did a ultra sound at egg transfer to see if it was in the right place they didn't do that with me did everyone else get it should i be worried.


----------



## Ladyhex

hello pipper they didnt do it with me    emak only being posh


----------



## 2Angels

Thanks Ladyhex thats put my mind at rest  
Well bumble anyword from you yet how your getting on if your anything like me your pulling ur hair out.


----------



## wee emma

hiya everyone 
(i'm playing with your website ladyhex )

well three days in and already my head is scrambled.

So how long after et does implantation occur? just so i know when to agonise and analyse over every possible symptom 

how'd your ec go today jelly?


----------



## emak

Ladyhex said:


> hello pipper they didnt do it with me   emak only being posh


      LX believe me im the least posh person around LOL ,Pipper dont you be worrying this is the first time i have ever had it done ,neither clinic in N.I use it and LOADS of girls get pg  
Wee Emma ,are u doing your head in ?? Oh i remember my first 2ww ....well actually it only lasted just over a week as a/f arrived super early i was stressing and obcessing over every wee twinge ,its only natural to feel that way ,have a wee look on the 2ww board (if u dare) there is loads of info on there. We can compare notes ....my (.)(.) are killing me and im sooooo windy with the cyclogest ,its slightly  poor DH


----------



## wee emma

yip, sending myself 

no symptoms at all, well not really sore or anything. My lower tummy and back feels like there's a pressure on them and has been since et, not sore exactly but like that feeling you get just before af pains kick in, like you are aware its there. weird. or could just be my imagination.

not windy at all  mine is crinone, is that the same as cyclogest?

am having a  good thing i'm not going anywhere today 

got a haircut on saturday and its looks even worse. oh the curse of curlywurly frizzy hair.

have been trying today to do myself a tickerfactory thing but i can't seem to get it right. is it the trying to conceive choice you start off with?


----------



## yellazippy

Ourjay        DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 05 Feb      OTD - 19 Feb     

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan         EC - 10 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 17 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 06 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 19 Feb         ET - 21 Feb      OTD - 07 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar         ET - 12 Mar       OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar         ET - 18 Mar       OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar       OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - ??               EC -30 Mar           ET - 02 Apr       OTD - 16 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr


----------



## yellazippy

Afternoon Ladies 

Had a hectic but fun weekend didn`t get in til 3.30 sat morning and OMG did i pay for it i was sooooooooo ill all weekend 

LX dear god mrs what a pilarva at the Royal i`d want someones head on a plate     wed brings a strong little heart beat   

Maria i hope your ET went well today and you had good grade embies with some to freeze    

Jelly i hope your home with your feet up after EC today   you got lots of good quality eggs    

Wee Emma and Emak congrats on both having great grade embies and now 

MissE welcome and a huge congrats on all those embies   your FET wont be long coming around 

Sparty those preg announcements don`t get any easier mega   

Pipper and Bumble not long now   

BJP2008 let me know the date of your first injection (stimms)

Hi to everyone else  i`ll try to catch up properly tomorrow xx


----------



## emak

Hi Jella ,hows it going ,you are doing a FAB job at keeping the list up to date    ohhhhhh lucky you having a good ole drink at the  weekend shame about the hangover   ,i hope i dont have one of them til about xmas     When u starting tx i dont see your dates on the list?


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Emma congrats again on your grade A  

I`m waiting for my schedule to arrive...i should be DR first week in March


----------



## norma30

just back from the rfc, got my drugs and nurse showed me everything, still no bloody schedule   even checked again so the nurse done me a new one of the computer so here goes:- 

D/R 02 MARCH
STIMMS 01 APRIL
EC 13 APRIL
ET possibly 16 APRIL
OTD 30 APRIL

im thinking this is kinda long but as this is my first go i dont really know

hope everyone is well

norma30


----------



## yellazippy

Norma there is no fixed time scale at RFC they have to fit us in to whatever available slots they have for EC etc which is why some people DR a little longer than others but your schedule looks a pretty average one good luck    
Gosh it`ll be my name back up again soon too


----------



## norma30

then we will be   buddies yeeeeeaaaaahhhhhh  

its maybe with easter falling in the middle of it too, you know how us nhs staff like our holidays hahahaha!!!



didnt even have a chance to go windowshopping today gutted had to jump right on the bus and then had to listen to mad schoolkids screaming on the bus

norma30


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi girls,
et today. Got 2 grade 2 6&7 cell embies. others were of too poor quality to freeze. Bit gutted about that but hopefully won't be needing them. am lying in bed with my **** in the air, Think i'll do the same tomorrow then get back to normal wed. have already warned dh that i'm going to drive him mad over the next 2 weeks.Soooooo hope its all worth it!


----------



## mariabelfast

Could I just ask how do you put up the pink writing under your posts with your treatment history, Feeling left out


----------



## emak

Maria congrats huni on being PUPO   GET ready to drive yourself mad over the next 2 weeks   


mariabelfast said:


> Could I just ask how do you put up the pink writing under your posts with your treatment history, Feeling left out


Right here goes : click on your profile (toolbar at top of page)
Then when in your profile on left hand side of page you will see box Modify Profile ,scroll down to Forum Profile info click on it ,you will then find a space called signature and just type what you want .....hope that make sense 
Emma xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Thanks emak! Think?? i've done it


----------



## Ladyhex

Yella glad you enjoyed your drink   sorr you had a bad hangover   

BP ..how did you get on today hun ??

marie fab grades hun all the best for 2ww

im off to see


----------



## emak

LX lucky you i hear that she puts on a fab show  
Maria im glad my instructions worked


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Evening all, how is everybody on this rollercoaster ride??

Maria and Emak, congrats on being PUPO, let the madness of the 2ww begin  .

Wee Emma, you finding it tough hun, not knowing is def the hardest part and for me having no control, at least up untill now you kinda feel like your doing something between sniffs, scans and jabs and then all of a sudden for 2 weeks nothing but waiting, it's enough to send you scatty isn't it.

Jelly, hope you got lots of wee eggies today and your at home with your feet up getting spoilt.

Pipper, not long now, I have been having awful AF pains for the last 2 days, so far she's stayed away but I'm really thinking she's about to show her ugly face anytime now.

Well girls, we had to say goodbye to our beloved wee furbaby yesterday, 3 weeks since she was diagonosed with cancer it started to get the better of her. We promised each other and her that we wouldn't let her suffer and as soon as she started getting ill we knew we had to do the right thing for her. To say we are devastated would be the under statement of the century, we have lost both of our dogs within 3 months, it's heartbreaking and we just feel lost without them. We have no doubt that we did the right thing for her, we knew she was ready to go. The vet was soooo good with us and as she was putting the injection into her paw she just whispered to her "your brother is wating for you in heaven, off you go".

I know that the other pet lovers on here will know exactally how we're feeling.   

God, hope I haven't depressed you all.

Lots of love and baby dust

BB


----------



## emak

Awwwwwww Miss BB im actually    reading your post ,thats just so sad and i know exactely how you must be feeling ,dear god if anything happened to my wee Harley i would be heartbroken .When you have no kids our pets become the next best thing and we spoil them rotten ,it must have been a really tough decision for you and DH to make       .   that you will have some good news in a few days time ,the a/f type pains are possibly the progestrone ,its very common 

Jelly hope all went well today    

Wee Emma the  cyclogest  does the same as the citrone gel except it comes in the form of a pessaire (bum bullet)


----------



## Tessykins

God almighty. there isn't a dry eye in the house.  Good love the wee thing Miss BB, but you really did do the right thing - you couldn't let the wee pet suffer.  I love dogs myself and my heart could break 4 them  

You take it easy missus and all the best for the big test.


----------



## wee emma

aww miss bb, got a lump in my throat   i'm sure your wee babbies are happy wherever they are. good luck with 4 days time.



emak said:


> a pessaire (bum bullet)


sounds delightful 

not that the crinone is as all polite either 

maria, we have matching emmbies.

ladyh, my brother is going to see her in march, hope she's good  tell us about the outfits, they're always unbelievable.


----------



## holly01

Miss BB


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone this evening?
Had a rotten day. This OHSS is giving me so much grief. In agony today and had to back to RFC for scan. Said ovaries are enormous and took blood. Let me go home but if it doesn't get better by Wed they will think of admitting me. So don't want to go in to hospital. Feel like i've gome 10 rounds with a sumo wrestler. Just hope it gets better soon so i can get to my FET. Only perk is i can't go back to work for the rest of week. 

Miss BB so sad to hear about your wee doggy    Sending you lots of hugs.

Keep the positive vibes going. Thinking and    for you all.

MissE xxxx


----------



## GemmaC

Emma, I am laughing remembering the jobs of those pessaries - I did my the front entrance and they still caused me soooooo much wind!    

Miss E, your poor love, OHHS cant be pleasant. I hope your getting well looked after.  

Yella, not long now till your schedule arrives..yea!  

MariaB, congrats on being PUPO!!!!


----------



## mariabelfast

Miss BB so sad for you. At least the wee thinghs not suffering anymore  
Miss E sounds like you're having a hard time. Will say a wee prayer  your OHSS buggers off for Wed

Everyone else on 2ww HOW DO YOU DO IT?
Not even  a day in and im already ananlyzing every wee twinge. feel quite achey actually but im sure thats only natural after all the hoking & poking of the last few days.

Chin up Pipper. its not all over till AF appears 

What is good on daytime tv? Have just spent past hour looking up holidays i cant afford!


----------



## wee emma

missE thats terrible, as maria politely put it, Will say a wee prayer   your OHSS buggers off for Wednesday.

maria, i feel nothing at all, totally void of any possible symptoms, which is doing my   in.


----------



## Babypowder

BB   sorry about your wee dog, that was so nice of the vet-i've tears in my eyes and as the girls said when you don't have kids they become your little fur baby  

Emak and maria and piper, BB            

LX how are you  

Sweetchilli whats the scores on the doors at origin?

Yella hun you got a shedule yet?  

Signed my life away yesterday (well cheque book) at origin-have all my dates and just have to pick up my drugs no   spray! wooohoooo im all injections! 
The d/r one Bursilin (sp?) and then Gonal f 2x600 dose and all the rest 300dose for 11/12 days, 3scans and all the usual stuff-pleased with the drugs-I was on 225 right down to 37.5 gonal f at RFC so theres some difference.
Only hitch is I've been having pain on my right side-I mentioned this yesterday, so Proff going to scan me tomorrow and if its anything untoward-I will have to be frozen on the list til its sorted out  
Of course sods law says-my side isn't too bad today   so don't no whether to cancel scan-really don't want to waste McClures time and don't want tx frozen-but of course don't want it abandoned 1/2 way through either fs!


----------



## yellazippy

Ahhh Bumble    its so hard to let them go but so much kinder than watching them suffer   

Pipper Bumble Maria Emak Wee Emma       for 2ww

Jelly hunny i hope all is well and your EC went well yesterday        

BP i bet your cheque book is feeling the sting   but glad your getting prepared for the off   

I would defo still get the scan done...if only to put your mind at rest    

MissE those OHSS symptoms sound horrible i hope ypu`re feeling better soon   

Holly you old lurker good to see ya  

Gemma howdy   no schedule yet hopefully next week  

Tessy LX Norma Bunty BJP2008 Lyndylou and all you lurkers out there


----------



## mariabelfast

Emma in my natural pregnancy I had no symptoms at all. tested when I realised AF was late other than that nothing. So I wouldnt read too much into it -  easier said than done! Think we're all gonna be  by the time these 2ww's are up
babypowder i was in Origin yesterday too. Wasn't it mental busy? My et was 1hr & half late, trying to keep the bladder full was difficult


----------



## bunty16

hello ladies..hope all are well and that those on tx are having no major probs..
sorry to read about ur little dog miss bb...id be devasted if it were one of my crew..take care.xx


----------



## wee emma

wee question, should i have stopped the brazil nuts? i have some left and i quite like them


----------



## lyndy lou

hi all

hope everyone is felling tickety boo today! 

whats the score with keeping our bladder full for ET?? Is it supposed to help?

Last time I made sure I squeezed every last drop of wee out beforehand (sorry for the detail!), as I was worried about having to go straight afterwards and the embryos falling out!!  I know that really couldn't happen but you  do convince yourself that these things are possible!!

Lyndy Lou


----------



## emak

Lyndy lou i was like you and always emptied my bladder before et on my 2 prev tx ,and unfortunately they were both difficult  on my last et on sat i was told to have full bladder which i did and it went sooooo smoothly ,i read somewhere on FF that a full bladder is supposed to straighten everything out  
Wee Emma im still on nuts and juice ,im gonna finish off bag and not gonna buy any more EVER    just reminds me of tx
Jellybaba hope you are ok    
MissE


----------



## anniebabe

Hi girls, sorry no personals at the mo, i have been away since last Wednesday and need at least an hour to catch up with all the posts, you lot really are chatter boxes!!

Just a quick post to let you all know Jellybaba had her EC on monday and she got 9 eggs, of which 8 fertilised, she is absolutely delighted and will be having her ET tomorrow.

She said to say hello to everyone and to tell you's that she is thinking of you at all the different stages of tx and that she couldnt have gotten through the last 6 weeks or so without all the support she got from you all, she will be back on-line next week, hopefully with 2 wee embies on board


----------



## wee emma

i quite like the brazil nuts but i don't think you should be drinking the pineapple juice as i vaguely remember reading somewhere that people drink it to bring on labour. dunno how much you'd have to be drinking for that to happen though.

the nurse told me not to have a full bladder as there's a wee chance the needle could pierce it. i'd rather it was uncomfortable than end up with wee going places it shouldn't.  

i think jelly has no internet at home, thats why she's disappeared.


----------



## MissE

Hi to all you lovely ladies out there. Hope you are all feeling well today.
Hope tx is going well and everyone one the 2ww is managing to stay sane.     for you all.

I went back to Rfc today and they seem to think i'm making progress with this OHSS. Said hopefully in a few weeks it will have cleared up and then we can get on with our FET...yeah!!!!!!! Still think Dr traub is a bit of a strange man, told me i can walk as fast as i like in a straight line but not to twist  . Like thats even possible.
Going for review on Tuesday and will hopefully finalise dates for FET. So excited and so is DH god love him.  

Sending out lots of love and positive vibes to everyone.    

MissE xxx


----------



## emak

Anniebabe thanks for letting us know about Jellybaba ,i was getting kinda worried since we hadnt heard from her .
Emma there are some countries that eat pineapple to bring on labour ,thats why its not recommended that we eat pineapple ,but i think its ok to drink the juice (not from concentrate) hope so anyway  How u keeping today then any symptoms yet ,im soooo bored ,there is only so much looking on FF /******** etc that i girl can take    .Think im gonna try and pass the afternoon with my book ,and maybe i might even get a few zzzzzzz's
Plusone good luck for ec today    
MissE thats great news the ohss is clearing up WTF is Dr Traub on about  
Hows everyone else keeping?


----------



## Ladyhex

anniebabe thanks for letting us know abiout jellybaba,    for ET 

emak how are you feeling hun...is DH away back to work ?
pipper and mariebelfast...hows the 2ww going for you both ??

yella..not long now for you hun    

babypowder how did you scan go or do you even go lol ....your poor cheque book    

missE were you in the waiting room at about 11am ?? if so i was the good looking one with the brown jacket on ....with the big kid beside me playing his iphone    

love to all LX


----------



## wee emma

i asked dr traub at ec, so all i need to be doing is drinking plenty of water? and he said, what? oh no. don't be worrying about that  

i got my fertility friends pen and pin today so if you see someone in the waiting room with one on who's not as good-looking as ladyex, with frizzy hair and possibly her paddington bear blue duffle on and a big kid beside her playing with his n97, then that'll be me


----------



## Ladyhex

i bet you just look as good as she does lol 

how are you finding the 2ww wee-emma are you going to get a sickline after this one hun ??


----------



## wee emma

not today i don't  covered in toast crumbs.

weellll, feel no different at all really, no symptoms. this sick line is for 3 weeks, til 4 days after test day, so if its a bfp i have some days to have peace to be happy, if its a bfn, i have days to have peace to be sad.

emma, i am doing exactly the same as you today 

just found this http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=228288.0 about the pineapple juice thing and i wasn't drinking it because i thought i shouldn't. confused now.


----------



## emak

Hey LX ,soooo happy that they found a heart beat today     ,my DH is off on weeks holidays ,which is great so he can lite the fire ,hoover ,make the dinner ....... the list goes on     he would have been better at his work !!!
BP i noticed the amt of gonal f they have put you on ,you should get fab amt of eggies with that dose.
Right i really must put the laptop away for a while ,im starting to fry my head reading the 2ww board ,dont know how im gonna last to OTD


----------



## wee emma

emak said:


> Right i really must put the laptop away for a while ,im starting to fry my head reading the 2ww board ,dont know how im gonna last to OTD


metoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoometoo


----------



## anniebabe

Just a quick question from JELLYBABA, she has been asked by her acupuncturist to find out what day after ET implantation is most likely to happen as she wants to treat her the day before this to maximise her chances.

Hope someone will know the answer....


----------



## yellazippy

LX i believe your scan went well?? What did they say  so glad all is well  

     to all the 2ww

Annie great news on Jelly give her our best    for ET

Work is manic so just a flying vist


----------



## Babypowder

Hi everyone 

LX did go for my scan! I phoned the morn to say I wasn't feeling as bad but they said still come up, so saw Proff-he insisted on scanning me-it was very painful but he said unfortunatley thats just me-I do have some tenderness around my ovary but with all the scar tissue etc I have he said it was expected.
so I have the green light to start tomorrow  Im taking it as a sign though-as you know tomorrow was my edd but I will have an angel by my side this time round-a lot to ask of one so little but I  their watching over me.

Proff was his usual up-beat self, told me as I was leaving he doesn't see any problems and thinks this will be the one   told me to call him anytime-is that man a saint or what? I said to him-you know I take everything you say as gospel  

Emak do you think thats a high dose then for me? I thought it was     for lots of eggies then 

Hows the 2ww-or need I ask-I've decided already im testing early  its such a head fk! lots of                        to ya.

Sweetchilli how are things today??

All the 2ww girls  and      

Jelly great news on the eggies


----------



## emak

Whooo hooooo BP thats great that you got go ahead  ,yes you are on a high dose ,thats higher than Origin gave me and im the one with dire amh level 1.1 ,on my first 2 days i was on 500 then after it was 250 a day ,i really should have questioned that decision at the time as i knew i could have been on more ,this tx i was on 450 menopur for 14 days and still only managed 3 follies ,god my ovaries really are knackered ,my right one doesnt work at all  Good luck mrs do you start the tablets tomorrow (i cant spell their name)
Hey quick question where can you buy first response pg test ,i checked Tesco they dont have them and Lloyds dont have them either


----------



## Babypowder

Hi emak-Im straight on to d/r tomorrow-im not starting day 21-im starting day 2 of a/f, so its injecting bursilin (sp?) 1st scan 24th March then gonal f, e/c is 7th April  

I got 1st reponse from superdrug-they had an offer on-worth having a look, but my local chemist done them aswell-try gordans chemist if ya have one near.


----------



## Babypowder

Emak did you have accu this time?

Also-sorry things ae slowly comming back to me-is there something about drinking milk? Think I remember ones saying about taking hot chocolate/horlicks so as to get their milk intake? I like both anyway  

Also any girls that did SW did you continue through tx? I don't wnat to put on weight-but remember being really bloated etc-so don't want to explain myself either if I put on a lb or two, going to tell the girl im going for an 'op' and wont be at class for a couple of wks nearer my e/c.


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~ that great news about your scan and getting started tomorrow ...your wee angel will be looking down on you. 7th April wont be long coming round !!       

emak ~ i too was looking for first response and couldnt get them any were !! 

yella ~ are you starting on day 21 with this period or is it your next one hun ??

anniebabe~ everybody is diff i spotted on day 8 which i think was late!! 

LX xx


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~ tell SW you have been on steriods cause of your asthma


----------



## Babypowder

ooh good idea LX and I do have asthma   

Saw some gaga pics that my friend took-it looked fab! though she was yip-near naked-bra and pants at one point-but I love everyone of her songs. Im a free B*** baby now shut up and dance MOFO'S I believe she said lol!


----------



## emak

BP i didnt bother with acu this time i did for both my prev tx and well there was no bfp ,tbh i just didnt have the money to pay £40 a go considering all the extra expense we had with this tx and then for acu before and after et i was going to be in London ,so wouldnt have a clue where to start ,god it was a challange to get from airport to clinic never mind taking a  detour    Seems like your tx is different than mine was i did short protocol at origin starting stims on day 3 ...god it was quick 
Aye drink plenty of milk when stimming also loads of foods high in protein ,so i think you would be grand staying on SW ....just stick to red days ,loads of protein ,dont forget brazil nuts ,pineapple juice and WATER !!


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG ...so fooking angry     had to get more meds from GP and sickline 
  got meds but doc wont give me a sickline so have to go back to work on monday (he dated one from last wed till friday and kept stating its against the law what he was doing but he didnt have a report from the RFC    

i bet i would have got one quickier if i had of stated stress


----------



## Babypowder

what does he mean its against the law-whats he writing


----------



## mariabelfast

thats bloody ridiculous lx Go to a different gp in the same practice and plead stress. Thats what I did knew my own gp would be awkward so i went to see anew female doc instead & she couldn't have been lovelier.
Why dont you go back a day then self-cert for a week?
2ww driving me mad!!!! 
Bought 2 new tops this afternoon to cheer myself up & am gonna meet a friend for lunch on fri. Only bummer is shes 8mths preggers. Hope the conversation is something other than prams


----------



## Babypowder

Flip me if what your going through isn't classed as stress   i'd phone back on Monday and say you need a new line as you didn't get one this week and now your stressed out even more


----------



## niceday1971

Hi everyone

Flippin heck youse lot can talk. sorry no personals im wrecked and its getting late.

Just to let you know I will be joining you all soon my golden ticket arrived today for self funded tx for March! Cant believe it that we are good to go again. Can I just ask you lot the FSH and E2 blood tests do I get hem done on day 3 of my next period?

Lx


----------



## Ladyhex

niceday ~ thats great news about your golden ticket hun   

babypowder~ im going to ring in the morning he was being a dick " i think he was meaning he didnt examined me " i told him the whole thing and at the end he just looked and said "you can still work while bleeding"    oh **** i was livid !!! 

lmk        hope your wee baba stays put hun xxx


----------



## Sparty

Lx that's mad!! Bit of support in the form of a sick note would be better, instead of the dr leaving you less stressed he is adding to it  I'd do what the other ladies said and go see another gp.
Niceday- great news on your golden ticket 
ourjay- how r u honey?
Hope everyone else is well, I'm writing this from my iPhone so not sure if it will work  
sparty x


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

LX, WTF is with your GP? That is shocking, I would def go back to another doc in the practice and get a sickline.

Niceday, fab news on your golden ticket, bet you just can't wait to get started.

Jelly, wonderful news on your embies, hope all is going well and you'll be pupo with your feet up before you know it, good luck.

Well Pipper, how's it going, you totally up the walls yet

So girls, it's confession time  , I have to admit to testing early, well really early acutally, every day since monday!
It looks like our wee furbabies have sent us the most precious gift from heaven cos it's a   .
We can't beleive it, and probably won't untill we have that we bundle in our arms but so far so good, we are overjoyed and terrifed at the same time, I am just praying that everything goes to plan this time.

Pipper, I have everything crossed for you,    you get a positive tomorrow.

Be back later to catch up, love to all.

BB


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

just waiting on Origin to call me back-as soon as I took my injection this am, my thigh went red and itchy, I have a swelling around the injection site sort of bigger than a 50p and a bruise-im not too bothered, but just need to check is this normal   I did it at 7am.

2ww girls     

Niceday   golden ticket  

LX get that dr sorted out


----------



## niceday1971

Congratulations on your    LMBB Brilliant news. Many congratulations you naughty girl!

LX go back to your GP and take someone with you and insist on a sickline.

Lx


----------



## Babypowder

BB you naughty girl   

Fab news   and a wee  thinking of your wee furbabies blessing you


----------



## bunty16

fab result for u Little miss bumble bee..id be the same as u thou..have no patience, even at xmas i open my pressies before the big day itself..lol 
well im now on day 3 of stimms, and its taking both myself and dp to inject.i stab and he clicks the pen,am no way trusting him to insert the needle..he'd whack it into me..lol, anyhow for what i can only describe myself as a complete and utter nervous bluthering wreck about needles, it really is nothing..
hope all are well..and not having too many problems with the snow. to all


----------



## yellazippy

Oh Bumble thats the most wonderful news today      

Pipper i`ve everything crossed for you too       

BP i hope everything is ok let us know what they say..its maybe a mild allergic reaction   

Would you like your dates added if so give a holler i can take them of your signature  

Catch up with everyone else later

Yella xx


----------



## norma30

LMBB- u naughty girl,     congrats on ur bfp


LX- that dr is talking thru his ****, I work in a drs thats so bad get urself back there demand to see another gp and explain everything get him to put stress or pregnancy related illnesss and write to the practice manager or i will just go and sort him out for u hahahaha  

BP thats great wee    buddy 
Wee Emma- I saw ur post on ther board good on u someone has to stick up for us ow I was in the exact same situation with dh ex or SATAN as i like to call her   hope u r resting

hello to everyone else 
sorry if i missed anyone


----------



## Babypowder

Norma think im in-between you and BJP, im from Newtownabbey aswell


----------



## 2Angels

Well everyone 
great news bumble on the   .
I have to confess as well as i tested yesterday morning and me and DP are on   it's a     for us to i can't believe it yet and DP wanted me to do 2 more tests after the first one lol he can't believe it.
Hope this is the start of something on this page good luck to everyone else.


----------



## wee emma

wayhay Little miss bumble bee!!!   thats great news, hope you aren't the only one   those wee furbabbies of yours are watching over you. And you pipper, just read yours as i was typing   how early are you both testing?

norma honestly, nothing sickens me more than judgemental people. i tell you, i saved him from her   satan is a polite way of putting it, my nickname for her rhymes with duck and ends in face   she's a horror, never met anyone as awful.

well, i thought it was all over last night, i went to bed in tears. i was lying on the sofa with dh and i got what felt like af pains but weirder, not as sore as it would be with a sort of heaviness to it. Kept me awake with worrying about it and i was convinced that i'd get up this morning to af. thankfully not and it hasn't come back.Just got a bit of an ache on my left side now. Scared me silly though.


----------



## emak

Pipper and Miss BB delighted for you both                 
Miss BB wee question have u been getting bfp on pee sticks since Monday ,god im just dying to test but i know its too early just yet.
Wee Emma a/f pains are very common most of us have them ,but maybe yours was your wee beanie implanting   
AFM dont feel a thing nada ,ziltch apart from the boobs being sore but i know thats the meds ,im trying to stay positive and believe that its 3rd time lucky but then a panic sets in   dear god im finding this the hardest of all my 2ww ...possibly because i know that this is last chance saloon for us         
BP i seen your post about the jab on other board ,i have never used that kind but when i had to do cetrotide first time i ended up with a big lump in my leg .....i injected a whole load of air into my leg   ...is it possible that you may have done this ,i also would have had an iticy red rash after the jabs .Hope you get it sorted babe. 
LX hope you got sick line sorted out you doctor sounds like a nitemare ...mines had been fab through out all my txs ,whatever i want i get  
Emma x


----------



## MissE

Way to go LMBB and Pipper. Congratulations on you BFP.    . Thats the best news.

LX don't take any nonsence from your GP. Def go back and see someone else and demand a sick line. Hope you get sorted.  
By the way must have just missed you the other day. I was in the waiting room of rfc at 10am.

BP hope you get sorted. Sounds quite sore. Hope it settles down soon and you don't have any more problems.

emak try to hang in there. Sending lots of positive vibes to you that you get the result you want.      

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Emma XX


----------



## yellazippy

_*WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PIPPER*_   

What a wonderful day its been with not 1 but 2  

Oh i just gota update the list even though its a day early


----------



## wee emma

we're going to have to get numbers or something, the amount of emma's in here


----------



## yellazippy

Ourjay        DR - 24 Dec       Stimms - 19 Jan          EC - 02 Feb         ET - 05 Feb      OTD - 19 Feb     

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb      

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan         EC - 10 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb      

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 17 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 06 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 19 Feb         ET - 22 Feb      OTD - 08 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar         ET - 12 Mar       OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar         ET - 18 Mar       OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar       OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 16 Mar         EC -31 Mar           ET - 03 Apr       OTD - 17 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr


----------



## Babypowder

Pipper           

Hope this is a run of luck!

Emak      and       I completely understand-this is my last go-im sh!tt!ing myself already, after weeks of saying whatever happens, happens   im not sure how soon you could test-how long does it take the trigger to leave your system? (for future reference aswell  ) I think you could test after about 8dpt, not that im saying to do it     cause it is a torture aswell   
Wonder where we could find out-wheres Cate when ya need her   she knew everything.

Origing got back to me re: injections-don't think there was any air in it-but they said I maybe pinched the skin to hard-to try my stomache tomorrow and if it gets worrying looking let my G.P have a look-they do get reports of reactions but because the swelling eventually goes down in most girls to give it another go-apart from the swelling/itching etc I prefere it over remembering to sniff 4times a day lol!


----------



## Babypowder

Yella hun-I can't bring myself to go on the list yet   makes it all real-so i'll do ya a deal-i'll go on when you go on   Are going to be after me?


----------



## emak

Emma i think you maybe right ,this could get oh so confusing especially as all our wee brains are pickled with the drugs   

BP i know already that the trigger shot is long gone ...had to check a couple of days ago     dear god im stalking the 2ww board ,i girl has just left a post that she tested on 9dpt with 3 day enmbie ...not sure i would be that brave though


----------



## wee emma

oh no, i test next and its a 1 in 3 chance... 

me too stalking that board and i keep seeing a certain other emma on it...


----------



## emak

Who ME      Its driving me nuts sooooooo glad im going out for tea tonight with Shaz and a couple of girls from Tinyfeet ,at least it will keep me off the net for a while   You would think after 3 txs i should know all i need to about 2ww


----------



## yellazippy

BP my schedule still hasn`t arrived but by my estimation we`ll be testing close together   

If its any consolation i`m bricking it too        

Wee emma     i have a good feeling we`re up for a hat trick at the very least


----------



## Babypowder

Now girls no fighting over the   

Emak, I tested 9dpt with a 3day t'fere-but only because I started bleeding and wnated a final answer-of course the answer I got was   and put my head away even more   both mine had implanted so where giving a high reading-the result came up in seconds. But I had used the one the hospital gave me 7dpt   and it didn't even registar-there was only the evap line.

Try to leave it for now-away and do some online shopping-pick your nursery stuff that your definatley going to need     then when DH comes home decide together-I had DP and my mum with me just incase. 

Shaz will kill you at dinner if she finds out


----------



## Babypowder

Yella has to be our turn-think we got left behind last time   but we'll be in the mummy club this yr if it kills us                                                           we can brick it together  


I put a wee thing in the rememberance section for our wee star today


----------



## yellazippy

Ahh BP you`re wee angel will be watching over you this time   

I was so laid back last time  and everything went so well  had implantation bleed then mild nausea i knew i was preggers

I was so shocked when i never even made it to test day coz i thought to myself "its implanted...result!!"

I     this is our time coz i won`t be trying again  i won`t put my DP through any more heartache

And at 39/40 the chances of it working are so slim and the ££££ so high  

Anyhow this _*will be*_ our time


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Oh Pipper, that is fantastic, I am so delighted for you   .

Emak, to answer your question, yes they were positive since monday, the 1st one I did was the hospital one, it was a bit on the faint side but then I got the clearblue ones and they came up straight away. Then yesterday I did the one wth the weeks on, said 1-2, then retested today and it said 2-3, anybody thinking i've got a bit of OCD with testing?? I will test again tomorrow and then that's it!

Wee Emma, AF pains can be a good sign, TBH, the only reason I tested on monday was becasuse I'd had really bad a/f pains over the weekend and was convinced the witch was on her way, everytime I went to the loo I was sure I would be greeted by her! And as for the 1 in 3 chance, well me and pipper have just proved that numbers don't matter. Yes the overall % chance may be 30% but that is out of all the cycles they do, not just the ladies that post on here. So stay sain and keep positive  .

BP and Yella, do I sense a few nerves  . It's mad isn't it, you plan everything around treatment and getting started, it's all you can think about, and then reality sets in and you start bricking yourself  . 

Hope everyone is well.

BB


----------



## Sparty

Hey what great news Pipper and Little Miss Bumble Bee...                

Wee Emma your next and   you end up on   as well  .

Jella hope et went well today, good luck for your  

Hope the jabbing, sniffing and 2ww are going ok for all.

Yella and Babypowder,  its hard to keep trying again, but your right think    and it will be your time to join the yummy mummy club


----------



## Moonbeam08

what wonderful news i have come back to find !

pipper and bumble   for early testing but             for both of you 

wee emma      here is some additional     to add to your collection.

yella - can you add the 19th March as my stimms date and my ec is for the 31st not the 30th which means et will be bumped along a day as well to the 3rd april i guess... ta hunny

im confused.. who are my   buddies now.. norma.. yella? errrr bp?

went to see a medium today who brough up fertility issues and said that the dates around the 14th march would be significant for me ( start stims on 19th - af due around the 14th onwards) and the middle of april would be significant. - she doesnt know about my schedule.. how freaky ! the bad bit is though that she said she sees one failed attempt and that around april (mid) iwoudl feel flat - disappointed  and wouldnt get the result i was hoping for.. REALLY UPSET NOW     she siad that i would be successful and sees six month gap between treatments ( NHS go is due aug/sept) and  not to give up as we would be successful but sees 3 treatments


----------



## Babypowder

BJP-its all of us   the closest-you, yella, me and norma  

 hope your ok after your reading-im now sh££ting myself-as im going for one tomorrow night    did you mention tx at all or did she just bring it up? who was she? im going to see Sharon Neill.
Think we have to just take what they say with a pinch of salt-fertility tx is a lottery-the best consultants in the world will tell you that.


----------



## wee emma

ack no,bjp,don't pay any heed to that, sure aren't we all told it takes an average of three goes? that'll be what she's going on.

thanks for the   

here, have some back    

you too sparty    

and yella & Emak & Maria & Jellybaba &  Plusone & Bunty &  Babydreams & Lyndylou & Norma & Babypowder &ourjay & Little Miss Bumble Bee & Pipper &niceday & MissE & ladyhex                        

sorry if i forgot anyone, just shout and i'll send some more


----------



## Moonbeam08

ohh BP i hope you get a better reading than i did....  let me know how you get on with her wont you .. i had thought about seeing her as well. lady i saw was sharon patterson.

i wish i hadnt gone now.. at the end i felt like she was just trying to make me be realistic about the chances that it might not work .... and that is exactly what she did say as i was leaving but all along through out the reading she was like 3 times .. one failure... bad news in april.. not the result i want to hear. etc... she said that he would prefer to be honest with me.. she was v sensitive about it ... she brought it up .. i never said a thing about tx before she said about it and then i told her what was happening with me at the moment.

now i just feel whats the point in doing this this time   she siad i would have a little baby and thats for sure .. she even went as dar as saying it would be a girl... but to be patient .. she said she saw problems with it burying in  problems with implantation and to ask the consultant what might affect that..  she said i was to put my feet up more and try to relax more and rest .... she also mentioned an asian consultant. is there one at teh royal ? i dont know?

thanks wee emma - i do hope she is wrong.. i guess i will know in 6 weeks or so .. now i just feel flat and lost


----------



## Moonbeam08

ohh 

with all the drama i forgot to ask where is the pharmacy in the royal? i have to collect my drugs before our pre treatment appt at 10.30am..... havent a clue where to go
...anyone else up in RFC tomorrow morning?

one more thing .. last month and this month i have had a few days of brown discharge (doesnt smell.. its just like normal cm flushes but is brown and not white or clear....(TMI?) from cd 12-16 this month and cd 15-17 last month.. i was concerned enought to call craigavon nurses at iui clinic who asked dr heasly and passed on to me that dr heasly didnt seem at all concerned. well im concerned about what is causing it as its NOT NORMAL FOR ME... i dont cramp or spot or have anything but Normal discharge mid cycle ... any thoughts? will ask nurses tomorrow.. scared in case its something they might have to investigate and postphone tx...


----------



## Babypowder

ack no, no, no   sounds like she fed of you-you told her the biggest thing happening and she went with it-

Right lets think-did she get anything else accurate? did she say anything else that was true to you?


----------



## Babypowder

Pharmacy is in main hospital-can't rem where exactly-somewhere on the left then you go through double doors-its actually easy to find once your in main hosp and its sign posted.

Do say to the nurses-if its not normal for you-they need to know that, even if they take a swab the results would be back quick enough.


----------



## Moonbeam08

thanks bp - its def not normal for me - the iui doc siad could be ov related. why oh why do these things not go smoothly... surely if was ov related i would have experienced somthing like this before in my life..  i got brown stuff the day before my af arrived when my last iui failed. my last af was normal but the brown stuff came inbetween the 2 af's and is now back again. hoping its just uterus having a good ole clear out.. which cant be a bad thing.. brown stuff seems to be old blood.. stuff that hasnt come away properly or  bleeding from deep in taking long time to come out hence its brown not red... humm.. im stressing out compleyely about it

she gave a recording of the reading away with me .. i will have to listen to it because when she was talking about tx stuff everything else went out of my head.


----------



## wee emma

go into the main new hospital bit, straight to the back. the shop is on your left. go through the doors, turn left and go under the escalator and its about half way up the corridor on your left.

i'd agree with bp, if its not normal for you then ask them to check, they shouldn't just shrug you off like that.

here, since last nights af pains, i've been getting an achey feeling around my left ovary and its spread down to my thigh. Any ideas?


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Pipper and Miss BB soooo hope this good luck is spreading.
This waiting is doing my head in!! Totally bored but at the same time know work would drive me crackers
Emma i'm very achey too. called origin and they said to take some paracetomol which is safe. it did the trick. Mind you i only took 1 just in case.
My mum keeps saying plan for the worst and anything else is a bonus. Think she's afraid i'll totally flip if it doesn't work. Distinct possibility though. So know im gonna cave in & test early


----------



## wee emma

was just discussing with dh about testing early, he said he wasn't sure it was a good idea but i said well i'm doing it anyway so you can choose whether you hear the result or not  

have you been taking aspirin? i remember jelly was considering it.


----------



## mariabelfast

Like your style Emma know my dh will be just the same.
hadn't heard anything about aspirin. just taking my vitamins & those horrible pessaries. I know that they're is what making me feel ****ty.


----------



## wee emma

baby aspirin, 75 somethingorother. thins your blood a little.

is it that that's causing it? my side is aching now.


----------



## niceday1971

Congratulations Pipper on your  
keep the positive visbes going girls.



Lx


----------



## mariabelfast

Could well be Emma. When you think about the drugs pumped into u over the last 3/4 weeks there's bound to be side effects.
Oh to be a man!


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

A big _*CONRATS*_ again to Bumble and Pipper me thinks you`ll both be on  today  

Emak Wee emma and Maria       

Plusone i hope your EC went well and you got loads of eggs for your donor   

Jelly you`ll be _*PUPO*_ now with 2 great embies   on board  

Bunty i hope your finding the  OK i`m sure both you and DP are a dab hand at them now  

Niceday hi hows you 

BP Norma BJP2008 Babydreams Lyndylou  buddies UTD   

Still no sign of my schedule but i`m not due to start DR until 6 March so i`ve a few days yet


----------



## Babypowder

Yella   but hey if they get ya knocked up-we'll forgive them   don't even think its the ad-min staff at this stage, cause its the nurses who write the schedules  

Emak-you and Shaz hungover today   hope you enjoyed your Tea  

Any word of LMK?    for you hun.

Just had a cup of tea and chocolate buttons for my brekkie-its amazing starting tx its like you just have to be nice to yourself  

Wee emma and Maria     

Lx you ok-you've been quiet but totally understandable-do what you need to get that wee growing for next scan


----------



## yellazippy

Heh BP what a stinker eh  

You have to be good to yourself during tx...thats the rules     oh i really fancy a bag of buttons now mmmmm  

LX how could i have left you out   forgive me i know not what i do    hope your doing well mrs


----------



## Babypowder

Yella its horrible out-im not long in from taking my furbaby out-we got soaked-even though I was a good mummy and put her wee doggy rain-coat on  

mmmm they where Giant buttons even nicer lol


----------



## yellazippy

_*GIANT*_ Buttons oh how decadent MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Babypowder

DP bought me them  

I had been looking back over pages from ages ago about accu and saw Missy97 post- so if your looking in hope you are well  
I see Lauren is now 14mnths and your 25weeks   time flys-the tickers must be automatic   big


----------



## GemmaC

Popping in to wish Bumble and Pipper a massive congrats on your BFP!!!! YEAAAAAA!!!!     , I am sure you cant wait now till your 7 weeks scan!


----------



## emak

Hi ys girls hope we are all well this yucky wet friday ....but hey its friday so thats good 
Did yous see the news on Lmk ...had a wee girl Loopybud posted on the other thread ....keep the wee dote in your 



Babypowder said:


> Emak-you and Shaz hungover today  hope you enjoyed your Tea


     Ha HA you having a laugh mrs ,would love a hangover ....in December   

Wee Emma you did make me laugh with your post about testing early and your DH ,about the taking of baby asprin i was taking it for a wee while (self medicating AGAIN) but then i stopped as i read somewhere on here that it can effect the womb lining ...its all so confusing 
BP how did todays jab go ...still sore?? What did origin say?
LX   how are you pet ,hope u gor line sorted at docs
Yella hope you get your schedule ASAP 
Maria how u coping on this 2ww ....bl00dy pain isnt it??
Anybody doing anything exciting this weekend ? Come on ladies fill us in with your plans for us gals that have no social life at the moment  i need some goss
Away for a wee nosey be back later


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how's everyone today. 

Hope all you ladies on your    are managing to hang in there.
Congrats again to Bumble and Pipper  . Hope you are taking it easy and getting well looked after.
BP hope the injections are going ok. Hopefully they are not as sore.
Yella hope they get a move on with your schedule.
LX hope you are keeping well  

Have such an exciting evening lined up.... not. Taking my 3 year old nephew to see the princess and the frog. Mind you i'll probably enjoy it more than he does. 
Can't wait til Tuesday to hopefully find out when i can use my   .


----------



## Ladyhex

first thing BIG CONGRATS TO LMK AND HUBBY ......IT'S A GIRL !!!

MISS BB AND PIPPER BFP YEEHA....WEE EMMA ITS YOU NEXT HUN !!

Yella and BP ~ buttons OMG i love all sizes !!  

Emak~ did you see the pics on ** hun ....   are you still on house arrest !!  

hello to everybody else really hope you all have a good weekend !!

love to all LX xx


----------



## Ladyhex

girls its a me post here   just to let you all know i miscarried last night ...comfirmed today by scan  

i really don't know how i feel...i haven't cried yet

on a lighter note the 2 bottles of _west coast cooler rose_ i had for testing, is going to be opened tonight !!

love LX xx

I will be back


----------



## Babypowder

Hi  

aww such great news about lmk     sent her a wee post on other thread .

Jeez just watching my super sweet 16-tell ya no child of mine will be a brat, like them    they'll be playing pass the parcel and pin the tail on the donkey at their parties-not getting a BMW   

Emak so you'll be having a   in December and me in Jan-maybe in time for my b'day again           
I've had a word with the   told her thanks for everything but she can go on holiday forthe next 10mnths +   
Getting nervous about my reading later-but trying to see it as not too serious


----------



## emak

Ladyhex      ohhh god i dont know what to say ,thats just so f***in crule and heartbreaking      .Im sure the tears will come when you are good and ready ,your possibly in shock at the moment.You enjoy your wee drink


----------



## Babypowder

OMG LX             

Im so sorry truely-you have been through so much and handled it all so well, the tears will come don't worry about that, its all such a shock at the min-but give yourself time to grieve-thats very important, you've had a loss so take time out


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say if you need ANYTHING we're here, PM me or whatever- if you need anything, anything I can do to help-even a half naked man


----------



## shaz2

Ladyhex,  im so sorry to hear yer news honey, take it easy an when ur ready the tears will come, we are all here for you if you need us mean time take it easy an take care of each other


----------



## MissE

LX i'm so truely sorry.     Thats just heartbreaking. Just take care of each other.    
We're here if you need us.
Thinking of you. XX


----------



## yellazippy

LX so sory my heart goes out to you both      we`re all here for you   
I`m choked don`t know what else to say you`re in my


----------



## Bunny-kins

So so very sorry to hear your news LX   Look after yourself huni we're all here for you when you are ready


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex awe hun i am so so sorry         , take your time to grieve hun  the tears will come , it just takes time  
life is so fu**ing cruel  
Look after yourselfs , and you know we are all here for you


----------



## MISSY97

Hi all

Ladyhex so so sorry, take care.... Everyone is here for you..

Missy xx


----------



## niceday1971

LX thinking about you.  

Lx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Lx.. there truely is nothing i can say. i am just so so sorry.     

i will say a wee   for you hunny. we will be here when you are ready


----------



## Moonbeam08

niceday - good to see you sweetie.. whoop whoop for your golden ticket...
i had my pre tx apt today - have had issues with brown discharge (tmi) mid cycle - Dr williamson told me that it can happen due to a raw bit on the cervix that can happen after lots of meds and hormones.

the nurse i saw was joanne and she was lovely - she arranged for me to have a scan this am with Dr williamson (who was also v v lovely and polite and wished us the best of luck ). had scan this am because of past problems with cysts. 

Dr willamson asked me about my iui's i told her about 4-6 follies with 75 units and she questioned whether or not i should be starting on the standard dose of 225... she decided to stick with it but bring me in on day 4 of jabs (instead of waiting until 6) to monitor me closely and reduce dose as necessary,,, im more relaxed about it now.

i am also worried i wont get af in time to start stims as i have a superdupper cycle when on dr.. so have to phone on the 14th and if not here go for bloods on the 15th. So they can up my dr drugs to bring her on before the 19th.

the rest of teh appt was as i expected... one thing i didnt know about before was that if we are lucky enought o have more than 5 frosties and our NHS cycle comes around we are forced to have FET as our NHS go and not a fresh CYCLE .. was a bit unsettled by that... hardly seems fair does it

wee emma - how are you holding out?? have you done any sneaky tests yet? thanks to you i found the pharmacy fine ! it was just where you said it would be


----------



## bunty16

LX...thinking of u pet  ..u take care of urself and  u get thru this and off course u'll be back..


----------



## niceday1971

Hi BJP2008

I'm glad your appointment went well I cant believe you are DR for such a short time I hope mine works out like that as well.  last time I had to DR for 5 weeks which was a nightmare. Hope you get yourself relaxed and ready for action.  Been to see the glitterbabies they are so cute.  Looking forward to the next meeting on 10th March hope to see you there.

Lx


----------



## louise09

Ladyhex, am thinking of you, so so sorry     xxx


----------



## norma30

LX-    aww hun i dont know what to say am actually   for u wee darlin  get stuck into that west coast cooler
      take ur time and grieve for ur wee one xxxxx

Hello to all my wee    buddies I havent disappeared just had a very bad few days in work and head was completely pickled, am going to have a duvet weekend this weekend , DH starts his new job on sunday  yeeeeaaaaahhhhh !!!!!!

Watching Catherine Tate it is hilarious!!!!!

Pipper-        CONGRATULATIONS

Lmk and dp congrats on you wee girl  

Wee Emma- you will be next 

HI to everyone else

norma30


----------



## Babypowder

Well went for my reading tonight...............nothing   she coudn't read me at all-tarots, spirits nothing-she said it wasn't the right time for me-it was nothing to worry about and I could try again but not just now  

Im not overly worried as I was pooping myself   though she puts you at ease-I didn't feel worried when I met her-but I knew straight away something wasn't working-prob for the best.


----------



## DC8

Hi Girls

Been off for a while and just catching up this eve.

LX - I am so sorry to hear your devastating news. If you need to talk, all of us are here. Take your time to greive.

Little MBB / Pipper and LMK - well done! Very happy for you. About time there was some positiveness on here.

Ourjay - good luck! Try and wait til test day as they say that the drugs can skew the result.

Hope everyone else is good. I got all my notes for RFC and am preparing for next step. It cost £30 and was done in 3 days!!!
Still have not had a review there yet but will go ahead with Origins (I think).

Take care all 

DC8 x


----------



## wee emma

aww ladyhex   just told dh and he's sending you a big hug too  

bj glad you found pharmacy, not too hard to find though, sure it isn't  holding out well with the not testing thing (she says with not alot of faith in her own comment...) but (shhh, don't tell anybody) iwenttobootstodayan'bought2testingkits!!!



norma30 said:


> wee Emma- you will be next





Ladyhex said:


> WEE EMMA ITS YOU NEXT HUN !!


     
wannatestdontwannatest...


----------



## Sparty

Lx I'm so sorry pet, take care of yourself and dh.


----------



## emak

Morning ladies ,just a quickie for now
LX       been thinking away about you  
Yella can you change my OTD please i will be testing on Wed 3rd    ,the Lister ask you to test 14 days after EC ,omg if only i had of read the sheet i was given after et .It was the ladies on Lister thread who put me right    ,bl00dy bricking it big time ,it seem quiet early to test compared to most clinics but hey if it makes my 2ww shorter i aint complaining ,but im not feeling positive at all now ,i was but in the past couple of days the reality of it all has hit me ,even shed a few tears yesterday   .Sorry for moaning ,think the fact DH mum is going into hospital on Monday for op is also playing on my mind .Right must go and change my ticker .
E xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex thinking about you hunnie       Lgs sends her love as well 
OMG emak well if thats what they say then you go girl sending you loads of                                                                                                                                                           that should keep ya going for a while   
Big hugs for your MIL to hope shes ok , hang in there hun  not long


----------



## mariabelfast

So sorry to hear your news Ladyhex.  . So very cruel.

Best of luck for Wed Emak. My otd is 8th March seems ages away. Think I might test 7th tho cos its a Sunday don't want DH to have to go straight into work if its a BFN

Off to the ice hockey tonight with DD & a pile of 8yr olds -joy!!!
What I wouldn't give for a Corona and a boogie


----------



## GemmaC

Awe, LX, I truly am so sorry. Its devastating. We are here for you whenever you are ready.


----------



## MissE

Hows everyone today?

LX thinking of you     

emak not long now.         Hang in there. Hope your mum-in-law gets well soon.

wee emma and mariab hope you are managing to stay sane. Sending you loads of positive vibes.        

Take care. x


----------



## norma30

wee emma- ur a wee geg with ur lalalalalalas   

Babypowder- where in n'abbey are u, well im in glengormley we will have to do lunch when we are ladies of leisure on our 2WW hahaha

Miis E- u really wanted to see Princess and the frog urself didnt u  I took DD to see alvin and the chipmunks2 last week it was brill i had a better time than she did!!!

LX- thinking of u today xx

hello to everyone here is some   to you

feeling like a soggy bap, gutted my house out as i had some viewers today so fingers crossed, but feel like AF is going to arrive even though its not due for 2wks probably endo playing up ahh the joys of being a woman

DH has a chest infection god love him he also starts his new job tomorrow will have to bung him with antibiotics and give him a wee cuddle


norma30


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girlies, just catching up on all the posts over the last few days.

Ladyhex, I'm so, so sorry pet.  It's the most devastating news and you're in my thoughts. XX


----------



## MissE

Hi norma,

Hope all is going well with your treatment.
Had a blast at the cinema. The movie was great. I had so much fun and your probably right. I think i did enjoy it more. But i'm a big kid anyway. 
Awful being a woman sometimes. I do think men have it so much easier but don't tell my DH i said that.  Hope you feel a bit better soon.

I'm shattered so heading off to bed now. What a bore!!!!

xx


----------



## ourjay

Morning everyone 

I'v had the hardest week of my life!!!!

Back to work, no body knew so easy just to put smile on and get on with it!!

Well done on the BFP x 

Ladyhex I'm so sorri huni x 

L x


----------



## bunty16

been to Rfc this am for scan..well wasnt that a bit of a wam, bam,thanku mam affair ..in and out in no time..although, gutted to be told ive a cyst and its being recorded to check at next scan, but as i was getting myself 'decent' again doctor was out the door and awy..leaving me dumbfounded to say the least..has any other ladies had cysts show up on scan, is it something i need to be even more panicked about than i am??...
hope all u other ladies are having a fine weekend and all fully relaxed..


----------



## emak

Bunty they (docs) have no way of telling for sure if its a cyst until egg collection .Dr Mc Dreamy   said to me at one of my scan that he thought one of my so called follies was a cyst actually the doctor at lister said same thing before ec but in the end it turned out to be a big follie with an egg in it    so fingers crossed it will be the same for you too.


----------



## wee emma

for all us emma's  

my brother saw this on a footpath in glasgow yesterday.


----------



## wee emma

its no more me next norma, so the lalalala's don't have to start again until emak tests on wednesday. So,


----------



## norma30

does anyone know if having endometriosis affects if u have one or two embies put back i read this on oneatatime.org now it has freaked me out that i will only get one put back am i worried for nothing ? or just overreacting  


Wee Emma- that stone is class

has anyone had weird dreams I keep dreaming that I had triplets but they came out as 16 yrs old!!!!

Think I am losing the plot!!!  
  to everyone 
norma30


----------



## MissE

Hi girls. 
Hows everyone.
I don't know for sure norma but i was told they were trying to opt for one embie if you were under 38 and don't have a history of failed treatments. But they will look at individual cases especially if you have endo or blocked tubes and you may get two put back in those cases. I know how you feel cos when i registered for treatment 16 months ago i was told i could have 2 put back but then when i started in Jan they told me they may only put one back. Was bit miffed at this. I hope it works out that you get your 2 wee embies put back.

I am feeling really glum today.   Think it is lack of sleep. This nasal spray is playing havoc with my sleeping patterns, haven't had a wink of sleep in three days. Been sniffing since middle of Jan and honestly there is only so much sniffing a girl can take. Have spent the last two hours in the kitchen baking cupcakes and apple crumble to try to cheer myself up. Not really working. The kitchen now looks like a bakery and i don't know who is going to eat all these cakes.

Bunty hope everything works out and like emak says that it is just a big follie with an egg in it.  
Hope everyone else is ok.


Emmaxx


----------



## Tessykins

Miss Em, how are you, keep your chin up girl - the spray does semd you round the bend - did with me; I became a paranoid wreck  .

Anyway, thought i'D check in with you cos I think we're in the same situation.  I had my ec on the 26th Jan and had a freeze all and now I'm just waiting for af so that I can start sniffing again.  We had appoint last week at royal and were told that they'll transfer 2 embbies when the time comes, even though we were told at the start that because I'm under 35 they would only transfer 1 - but that was before the freeze all.  I'm gald we'll be having two transfered, but I read that one at a time website and it scared the bejasus out of me!

Have you been given your new schedule yet?  And, one other question, were you given estragen (sori 4 spelling) to take?

Cheers - hope all you other girls are ok


----------



## MissE

Hi Tessykins,

I haven't been given much info yet. Haven't  had AF since EC. I had to keep taking the spray even after ovitrelle injection to stop my ovaries going nuts due to OHSS. Going back to see Prof on Tuesday and i'm hoping we'll get more info then. Spoke to Dr Traub when i was at clinic last week and he said it will involve taking oestragen tablets and apparently we have to sign consent forms and stuff. Hope Prof will make it a bit clearer on Tuesday, i'm a bit confused   but then i seem to be continually confused lately. 

Thats great news about getting 2 embies put back cos i was so annoyed when they said we might just get 1. One wee question, do you think it is better to have acupuncture done before and after transfer? I never had any during my treatment.  I'll let you know what Doc says on Tuesday. 

Thanks.xx
P.S any one for cake. I have baked enough to start my own bakery here.


----------



## Tessykins

MissE,
Dying 4 bit of cake, but off all bold things 4 lent and it's killing me!!

During our meeting the other week we had to sign consent forms - we basically had to agree how many embies we would thaw, so they are going 2 thaw 4 of them to begin with, but they want 2 good ones so we decided to let them thaw as many as needed until they get 2 good enough.  I asked doc why we could get 2 put back now and she just said that it was because they're frozen - so I'm not complaining!

It'll all become clearer 2 u on Tuesday.  I really can't waint for af to come (oh! the irony!) so that I can get started again - feel like I'm in limbo - but, I suppose all good things come to those who wait!

I have no intention of having acupuncture - do you think I should  I had it a year or so ago when having iui and i didn't enjoy it one bit, not to mention the fact that it was so expensive.  Don't know if it's for me or not.  What u planning on doing during the 2ww - are you taking time off work?


----------



## MissE

Hi Tessykins,

That is fantastic that they are going to let you have 2. I hope you have nice strong wee embies(come on wee frosties). Hopefully you won't have to wait much longer to get started but its typical, when you want AF to come it won't and when you want it to bugger off it just appears.

I don't think i'll have acupuncture cos it is very expensive and i'd rather put the money into my baby fund. Just have to find another way to relax. I think when i eventually get to the 2ww i will take some time off cos i work in the hospital and don't think i'll be able to concentrate fully on my work. Think i'll spend some of that time planning what to put in my veggie plots and bossing DH around when it comes to planting the stuff. 

Hope you get on your way very soon. Keep me up to date. Such an exciting time. I'll keep you in my prayers.

Emma XX


----------



## Moonbeam08

bunty - i was PLAGUED with cysts throughout my iui's - you are right they dont know for sure until EC if cyst or large follie but the fact mine was 5cm gave its game away - cysts grow much larger than follies.. they can be problematic during DR as they can produce enough estodial to prevent AF arriving (functional cysts) - i had a 50 day cycle with a functional cyst. i was worried the time i had 5cm one.. i was told that it may result in iui being cancelled if it didnt get smaller... the nurses took me back 3 days later and it had in fact shrunk .. the doctor examine me at that time.. and gave me the green light to proceed. however a strange thing was said ... the doctor asked me if they had known about its existance from teh start and i had the impression if they did know then they would be coninuing on but MONITORING IT. i am assuming that is what they are going to do with you... dont worry about it sweetie as they tend to shrink and settle of the own accord and as this is different from IUI they will be able to drain it during EC anyway. 

im glad they opt for 2 embies after FET Tessy... i think if you really should be given the option of one or 2 even during fresh cycle as if you are sound of mind and are aware of 'risks' of multiples then you should be able to decide.. we arent statistics (thats all they are worried about ) we are deperate ladies and will do everything possible to have a family ... at least that is how i feel ... and im sure you all are the same..

i am still gutted that they will only do FET on NHS cycle if you have over 5 embies in freezer .. how is that fair   

miss e - thats an awful long time to be on the spray you poor soul   - can i have some cake please im willing to travel lol


----------



## mariabelfast

Feeling v negative today  Woke up last night with sweats. then i've had cramps and backache all day. For me classic signs AF is on her way, the *****! God I hope not


----------



## emak

Maria     ,i know how you are feeling ,i was the exact same last night ,and tonight im feeling really crampy .I try to ignore it and blame it on the cyclogest but i have been here before   .A/F pains are very common on 2ww and loads of girls have gone on to have bfp so heres hoping for all us PUPO ladies


----------



## Babypowder

Evening all 

Tried to read back there over the pages-but i so tired.com  have afeeling it might be the jabs, anyway.......

LX 

Ourjay 

sweetchilli where r ya? 

Emak      

Maria      

Hi to the newbies  and welcome

Norma 16yr old triplets   

Just a quicky-24 is on at 9pm followed by Desperate housewives at 10pm the True Blood season2 at 11pm-tho may be asleep by 9.30pm   god the tiredness wil prob only get worse 

ps. anyone watch this?............


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,
BJP i'll have to start a wee cake delivery service. Armaghs not that far away.

Maria and emak try to stay positive.     that you go on to have positive outcomes. Hope the cramps settle down.    

BP I'm sorry you're feeling so tired. I know how you feel. I'm walking round like a zombie at the mo. It'll be worth it in the end.  . I watch true blood although it can be a bit like vampire porn sometimes, going at it like rabbits.  

Hope everyone else is ok.
xx


----------



## lyndy lou

hi everyone. hope you are all doing good. congrats on the BFPs  - hope it's catching!! 
LX sorry to hear your sad news, i am gutted for you.

BJP2008 - I think you told me about an accupuncturist in portadown - I have forgotten the name, but did you say it was above Oxfam??


----------



## Ladyhex

LADIES IM HOME !!​
A BIG THANK YOU FOR ALL THE MESSAGES !!!

Wee-Emma,Emak and Marie                              

Sweeychilli ~ any word from Origin hun 
BP~ hows the injections going ??

Miss BB and pipper has it suck in yet !!

Love to all LX xx


----------



## MissE

Hi LX,
lovely to have u back. How r you holding up hunny. Thinking of you.   .  Stay strong.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

miss E you wont have too far to go with the cakes to get to me LOL if you are quick i could even get them while still hot from the oven as im only down the M1 from you at Junction 12 lol

LX- glad to see you hunny   i dont know how you are feeling .. a bit lost i suppose but we are here for you

lindy - yep thats the one.. its called teh chinese complementary medicine centre and is just above teh oxfam on the main street... im back there on wed... the phone number is 38 394444. i hope you like it there if you decide to go..  

i started the sniffs this morning.. havent a clue what time to do it at. apparently the only thing that matters is no longer than 9 hours over night between sniffs.. was thinking about 11pm and 8am and dividing the time in the middle up and sniffing at 1pm and 6pm   how does that sound? what time did you girls sniff at?


----------



## yellazippy

Pipper        DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan        EC - 09 Feb        ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb      

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan        EC - 10 Feb        ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb      

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb        EC - 17 Feb        ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 03 Mar

Wee Emma  DR - 15 Jan      Stimms - 04 Feb        EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb    OTD - 05 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan        Stimms - 05 Feb        EC - 19 Feb        ET - 22 Feb      OTD - 08 Mar

Jellybaba    DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb    OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone      DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb        EC - 24 Feb        ET - n/a          OTD - n/a

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb        EC - 09 Mar        ET - 12 Mar      OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar        EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar      OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou    DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar        EC - 16 Mar        ET - 19 Mar      OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 16 Mar        EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr      OTD - 17 Apr

Norma30    DR - 02 Mar        Stimms - 01 Apr        EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr      OTD - 30 Apr


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Just a quickie from me ladies...

LX good to see you back it wouldn`t be the same without you  

Ladies regarding cysts i had cysts on both ovaries and was told they were nothing to worry about and that if needs be they would

drain them during EC (though they didn`t have to as they shrank away themselves) so don`t worry about them   

Emak what a jump forward for your OTD   i`m sure your feeling very apprehensive but keep    this is your time   

Hi to all i`ll try to pop back on later 

Yella xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Sorry for the me,me, me post yesterday. Cramps have settled a bit so trying to get myself out of this negative mindset. Just realised i haven't had a poo in 5 days so thats prob something to do with it. TOO MUCH DETAIL!!!!

Glad to see you back LX. Hope you're holding up ok
Emak & Emma        
Sending you loads of babydust,
Mariaxx


----------



## bunty16

good morning all..mariabelfast, have u tried pears or pear juice for your constipation..always works for me 
missE..im also a willing volunteer cake eater ..infact have been to shop yesterday and bought 2 bags of sweets, and hid them, so dp doesnt munch his way through them 
hopefully, this blasted cyst isnt as bad as im imagining it to be, adn appreciate all ur help and advice on here..have a fab March//spring..hard to believe another month is over..soon be bikini time..


----------



## Ladyhex

WHY THE HELL WASNT HE IN MY STOCKING LOL 


Marie~dont be giving up now hun oyu have come this far !! now thats an order    
MissyE~i would love some cake !!   have you any custard ?? 

Yella~  thanks mrs xx cant leave my girls who are just starting TX   
Bunty16 ~it will turn out ok hun...wait itll you see the warming is the worse part  

sorry for missing so !! love to all


----------



## [email protected]

Pipper and bumble congrats thats brilliant news. 

Emak & wee Emma all the best for testing this week. 

Ladyhex I am soo sorry to read your sad news. 

I have bad news myself had another miscarriage, devastated yet again.  Waiting to get a appointment for St. Marys Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic in london.   I want answers now i cant go through this again.  So ****** off.


----------



## Ladyhex

Awww Trishb im so so so sorry to read your news    this is my first and its hard ..so i dont know how you are coping hun !!   life is soooooo FU$KING cruel    
   
if you need to talk just pm me hun !!

love LX xx


----------



## bunty16

TrishB...so very saddened to read of ur loss..can only but that you, and dear other are both ok...take care.


----------



## jellybaba

Afternoon all, I'm back   How wonderful to see some lovely BFP's - congrats to Pipper and Bumble, no pressure Emma eh?
Now on day 5 of 2ww and according to Dr McManus at ET implantation day - oh I do hope so!

Was reading the odd post since I have been away (far too many to read them all) and notice some of you girls have had night sweats - Maria and Emma - I had them last night ans though oh no heres af on her way for me - feeling abit crampy today especially round my right ovary, I just hope its either the healing process from EC still happening or that crinone gel side effects. Was wondering if bumble or pipper mentioned any side effects seeing as they bothe got bfp's??

Its good to be back I just hope I dont do my own head in being on ff too much as I find sometimes it feels like reading up on other peoples symptoms makes me more stressed out - iykwim??

Yella hows you mrs?


----------



## IGWIN79

Trish ,,,, I am so so sorry hun , like ladyhex said life is so ****ing cruel        look after yourself hun and if yu need a chat you know were we are     
Hope you can finally get some answers when you go to london , i think it is stupid that you have to have three to be referred  
My heart goes out to you hun


----------



## 2Angels

Hi Jelly the only thing i had was indigestion was so bad couldn't believe it that early on got tablets from the doctor to stop that but apart from that not much.


----------



## jellybaba

Pipper seems everyone has different symptoms - I am very tempted to test early next week I just don't know how early!! I was kinda thinking that if af hasnlt shown up by Monday that I will test - thats 4 days early well only 3 if you count 14 from ET

I'm sure you are over the moon with your news, has it sunk in yet?


----------



## yellazippy

Trishb such sad news     i    you get the answers you need   

Jelly welcome back so you have 2 wee jelly babies on board    (sorry i couldn`t resist)

Just a quickie to let you know i got a phone call from the RFC to say that my drugs and schedule are ready 
and i can collect them anytime     

I start the demon spray on friday    here we go again   

Back later god i hate Mondays


----------



## jellybaba

woo hoo yella thats great news! Welcome to the nut house ye ha!


----------



## norma30

Trishb-     sorry for ur news pet

LX nice to see u back u have been sorely missed can u send that hot gentleman round to my house please!!!

Yella that great wee   buddy, I hate Mondays too

Due to start sniffing tomorrow still having very bad tummy pains and now have thrush, sorry girls feeling sorry for myself today!!
DH is driving me nuts he has manflu  and is snapping at me and dd    

Wee Emma and Emak good luck for testing this week

hello to everyone else 

norma


----------



## Sparty

Trishab -   I think this journey is terrible when you get bfn but can't imagine how painful it must be when you manage to get a bfp only to have your dreams disappear, I hope you get answers in London.  

Lx   you are so thoughtful, thinking about those starting tx when you have had a such a tough time yourself. Thanks for the lovely naked men too    

Yella, great news    Mrs

Ourjay   Hope this week is a bit better for you.

Jella -       

Wee emma and Emak - not long now, or have either of you had a wee sneaky test    

Marie, hope your feeling better today

BJP- good luck with the sniffing.

Sparkleheart, how are you Mrs??

Bunty - I had a cyst on each side during last tx, as Yella said nothing to worry about, they had to drain mine at EC. Had a scan at review appointment and all is fine. I think the drugs are the reason they occur (ladies correct me if I'm wrong).

Well I joined weight watchers to get a few lbs off before we start tx again. Don't know about the rest of you but I think the drugs leave me very bloated after tx.   lost 3 and a half lbs this wk   

  to Pipper, LMBB, plusone, Lyndylou, Tessykins, MissE, Sweetchilli, Babypowder, Norma and all the lurkers xxx


----------



## emak

Trishb im so sorry to read your news    ,you will be in good hands at St Marys thats were Shaz attended and look at her now ,ready to pop    
LX sooooo good to see you back and that you havent lost your sense of humour ,how are you feeling?  
Sweet chilli any word from Origin ? WTF is wrong with them    
Yella YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE for getting green light ,wishing you loads for luck for a stress free and successful tx    
Norma sorry to hear you are feeling so low ,god love ya with thrush ,i do HATE it ,imagine if the men in our lives had to put up with all we do ,god a wee bit of "manflu" and they are a nitemare as u know ,good luck with the devil spray 
Jellybaba welcome back mrs god i was wile worried when we hadnt heard from you after ec until one of your friends posted for you ,TBH i think you would be safe to test 14 days past egg collection ,the only reason why im saying this as this is when lister ask their patients to test ....its not that im encouraging you to test early   
Wee Emma how you hanging in there ,any sneaky test yet?? 
Maria what about you doll ,u staying sane?
Miss E i will have some cake if theres any left   hmmmm how i love naughty food at the moment .DH said that i am an eating machine at the moment   honestly i would have to agree with him  
Sparty well done on weight loss tx def makes you put on weight ,i have had 3tx in 12months and have put on about 3 stone and gone up 2 dress sizes ,so depressed with it and i will def be going back to WW if things dont work out for me this week ,i have to admit that i have been over eating big time and off the smokes too which dont help  
Well nothing new with me just looking forward to getting Wednesday over with   ,no symptoms at all even (.Y.) are not sore anymore was obviously the ovitrell or something that was causing it .Im still stalking the 2ww boards   Jelly do yourself a favour and stay away from them   .
DH mum went into hospital this afternoon to get the dye injected into her breast and tomorrow she has to go in for her operation ,dear god i can really see the stress on DH face i feel so bad for him ,he is trying to support me and all his family as he is the eldest and his Dad has been dead for years ,they dont have an extended family to help out his mum was an only child so no aunts ,cousins etc and his Dad was from Germany so no family to help out on that side    .This has been such a difficult time for us please god let us have some good news this week   
Sending loads of sticky baby dust to all


----------



## mariabelfast

Trish don't know how your coping. Hope you find some answers  
I'm glad to see you girls talking about weight gain. Have put on a ****load of weight so at least now i can blame it on tx, and not all the cream buns i've been eating while off work. Back to work on Wednesday yuck!! Mind you it'll keep  my mind busy for those last few days.
Sounds like you're having a tough time Emak. A bit of good news on Wednesday would lift you all i'm sure.
And jelly I totally agree with Emak 2ww boards are so heartbreaking. If you're looking a lift don't go there
Bunty will def give those pears a go am in agony


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Ladyhex and TrishB, OMG, I can't believe your news, that's heartbreaking, totally devastated for you both  .


BB


----------



## Moonbeam08

thrish - im so sorry to hear your news hun      i hope your time at St Marys is the start of a new chapter for you and one with a happy ending that you so much deserve  

yella - whoop whoop whoop     buddies are us lol     cant wait to see the details of your very own schedule on teh chart   

ladies - you are torturing yourselves symptom spotting   although thats soooo easy to say as im sure once i get to that point i will be monitoring every twinge... we invest SOOO much into this and even getting as far as a successful EC is something to celebrate   

norma - good luck with starting the sniffs tomorrow 

DH emailed me at lunch time to check i had taken teh 2nd one and also to check if i had turned into a mardy cow yet? CHARMING


----------



## Babypowder

Trishb    just so unfair  

LX   good to see a wee post from you  

Yella     

2ww girls                 and a      

Emak im lol here you lot have me looking at the 2ww board-ya know just for practise   no im staying clear.
Your all doing so well-i'd have tested waayyyyyyyyyyy before now   tho not convince some of you haven't already caved   X 

off to do some housework


----------



## emak

Babypowder said:


> 2ww girls                and a
> 
> Emak im lol here you lot have me looking at the 2ww board-ya know just for practise  no im staying clear.
> Your all doing so well-i'd have tested waayyyyyyyyyyy before now  tho not convince some of you haven't already caved  X


Now that would be telling  Ms BP enjoy your house work ,at least thats one good thing about 2ww no hoovering etc


----------



## Babypowder

Emak-im so fc*ed off today, had to go to work but slept nearly all day before hand, so housework only getting done now-well im thinking of doing it   watching Top Model and on computer


----------



## Ladyhex

emak ~ i have a feeling you have tested already !! you bad bad rascal             for your MIL 

yella ~ yeehaw on starting ...get you up tomorrow and get them drugs !!    

Babypowder ~    are you taking the whole 2ww off hun !! 

Norma~ good luck with the first sniff   

BJP2008~ men    

wee-emma ~were are you today ??       

sparty ~ well done hun xx keep up the good work !! 

hope everybody is keeping ok 

to all the lurkers


----------



## Ladyhex

i started the house work ....but didnt finish    
might do it tomorrow !!


----------



## emak

LX what happened to you and SW i had the coke on ice for yous lol ,how u feeling today ?
Aye girls leave the ole housework for when theres nought on tv or no one on FF


----------



## IGWIN79

Im here ,pass the vodka and coke i will have the spare ribs in a min           you said you would go out if me and ladyhex were coming round   LOL

I think emak has tested early (BAD GIRL)


----------



## emak

sweetchilli said:


> Im here ,pass the vodka and coke i will have the spare ribs in a min
> 
> I think emak has tested early (BAD GIRL)


NO pressure then gals     hey your too late i ate all the ribs ,have a few prawn crackers left if u want ,def get the vods in


----------



## norma30

HOUSEWORK- WHATS THAT!!! hahahaa

EMAK u naughty girl   hop MIL goes thru her op ok   

does the sniffs taste bad   im scared i will bok!

where is wee emms today she is very quiet

norms


----------



## IGWIN79

They will have to do i made a lovley spag bols tonight loads of chillis my fav ,and was so looking forward to it but when i got home my dad had ate it all and i have had no dinner    i need a double vodks please


----------



## Ladyhex

emak...you didnt want me and Sweetchilli      omg i would love prawn crackers    

sweetchilli~fat for you and slim for me with vodka ...emak your not having a drink OK ...you have a bun or 2 in the that oven LOL    

we will call 2mrw ....you better beware!!


----------



## emak

Norma there is a bit of a taste off the spray ,but thats nothing compared to the side effect    sorry shouldnt be freaking you out ,honestly i didnt do too bad this time on it ,just awful headache and very tired ,glad i was only on it for a week before stims unlike rfc  
Wee Emma is lurking ...............come on missy have a chat with us ....anynews for us ??
SW god i remember when u were using cyclogest and were chopping chillis      bad dad eating your dins


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli...i was laughing the other day about you   
you and your chilli ..... you doing your gel


----------



## IGWIN79

Could just imagine emaks face if we turned up at her door , she will  def be out tomorrow     

Lx did you get my pm about origins , arent they D**KS  

Yea was thinking that today when i was cooking with chillis , god it burned learnt my lesson there


----------



## Ladyhex

emak you and me posted the same about SW there ...great minds


----------



## Ladyhex

SW ....just read it there now ...    origin


----------



## emak

Ohhhh HOT HOT HOT  vangita    
SW has there been update since we last chatted


----------



## IGWIN79

Are we going to start taking the widdles again about the chillis         
Ladyhex they are tubes , at least they are still treating me , if they had said no i dont think i would have been aloud back on the premises, cause i would have went up there and     them      
Emak now now OMG  IT F***KING, DID          
Yes origin said they had a mix up and they are treating me now my recipient pulled out so they are going to match me with somone else now so it should be a few months 
Maybe this month i might get a BFP , i wish LOL Me and DH have   everday since last week , so if that doesnt work then i dont think anything will , but god i am nackered        i can hardley walk LOL


----------



## IGWIN79

OMG whats with the widdles , it was ment to say PI*S


----------



## emak

sweetchilli said:


> Maybe this month i might get a BFP , i wish LOL Me and DH have  everday since last week , so if that doesnt work then i dont think anything will , but god i am nackered


Oh you randy beatch    (im just jealous ) i have to settel for 2ww crazy dreams ....good luck huni u deserve so glad you got things sorted at Origin ,lucky u didnt book flights to london


----------



## IGWIN79

Thanks hun and thanks again for all the info , you and ladyhex and babypowder have been great 
I know we thought we would leave all the traveling arrangments till today if they had said no we were going to book it tonight 
so i am going to phone the lister and make app with them for aug time, just incase i need another go , so i dont having all the waiting to do again 
Emak have you two wee beans on board ?


----------



## Ladyhex

ladies i need and want sex now...if and when i ever stop bleeding    im going to tie my DH to the bed and he is not moving


----------



## emak

Ladyhex said:


> ladies i need and want sex now...if and when i ever stop bleeding   im going to tie my DH to the bed and he is not moving


OMG OMG poor mr Hex NOT he will love you for it   
SW thats good think huni planning ahead just incase ,hopefully you wont need it though   that was awful the mix up at origin


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex said:


> ladies i need and want sex now...if and when i ever stop bleeding   im going to tie my DH to the bed and he is not moving


Omg get the ropes ready or hancuffs , no there bad i had a pink furry pair and DD took them into nursery , i went to pick her up and they handed me them and then they handed me the fur     was     

LX                        
My DH said he has no energy left


----------



## wee emma

hiyas  

internet has been down all day, so have been going up the walls. sorely missed my ff fix


----------



## shaz2

ladies ladies have i got the wrong chat forum....lol


----------



## Ladyhex

emak ~ how many days are you testing early compared to the RFC

sweetchilli ~ its ok i got them back for you


----------



## Ladyhex

WOOHOO SHAZ AND WEE-EMMA 

right wee-E never let thta happen again    

Shaz hows you keeping hun !!


----------



## IGWIN79

Yep that was them ladyhex      

Hi shaz and emma how are yas


----------



## emak

LX if i was with rfc otd would be saturday ,but honestly Lister isnt gonna tell patients to test 14 days past ec if they didnt believe that was correct and tbh i know loads of ladies on FF who tested way early and got bfp so Wednesday is def otd for me ,bricking it feel its just gonna be same as all other times ,sorry for feeling negative but canny help it  .
Shaz huni you found us ,shame im going to bed ,head busting af def on its way  
Wee Emma oh i would be cracking up if i had no internet ....would mean i would have to chat to DH   
Nite girls hopefully tomorrow will be a better day    
Emma xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak i know it hard but hears some


----------



## wee emma

aye alright, me and dh are sitting here with our laptops on our knees like two wee geeks  

night emma, hope tomorrow is a better day for you


----------



## IGWIN79

Night night ladys away for some lovvvvvvveing


----------



## Ladyhex

EMAK ~      
      
      
      
      
      

COME ON.COM     your not giving up now !!!
nite nite hun


----------



## wee emma

perv


----------



## shaz2

hey girls alls goo here, hows yerselves doing?

Emak lots of      and                          for you for next few days. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

SW good night ...take it easy on your DH


----------



## Ladyhex

shaz hows your wee baba doing !!


----------



## shaz2

Doing well Ladyhex thanks, consultant was well pleased today. How u feeling honey? x


----------



## Ladyhex

thats good    hun 

im not to bad ..getting there will just take time


----------



## shaz2

aww ladyhex it will take time surly, but you know where we all are if you need us    take crae of yerself xxxx


----------



## mariabelfast

Emak lots of      ,       and       for tomorrow
Hi everyone else


----------



## wee emma

morning everyone 

okay, i confess... 

i did a test yesterday afternoon, i could'nt stick it any longer and it came up positive. Thing is, i did another one this morning and it was weaker and now i've scared the **** out of myself.

got any advice? other than


----------



## wee emma

aha i see swearing is replaced with words that ickle children say


----------



## IGWIN79

emma if your going to test early you should do it first pee i the morning that way you get a proper reading


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee-Emma ...i agree with sweetchilli first pee of the day is best !!

BUT A BIG CONGRATS ON YOUR   

plus this is for testing early


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak ~ i know you have the pee sticks out somewhere !!    
hope all goes to plan for your MIL        

                                                for your


----------



## Ladyhex

yella~ have yo picked your drugs up yet    cant believe you are starting friday    

babypowder ~ has the "she devil" arrived yet ...poor DH   

marie ~ how are you holding up today ??   not long hun 

sweetchilli~ were are you hiding today mrs xx    

shaz~sorry i didnt reply back last night my internet crashed     ...glad your wee baba is doing well....are you booked in for a C-section 

trishb~thinking of you today!!    

love to all LX xx


----------



## Babypowder

girls all that talk lastnight-and there was me doing my cleaning  

Wee emma what tests did you use? where they the same? some are better than others-but a positive is a positive so    

Emak   and    for your MIL and your DH and some                     for you  

Maria      have you been tempted to  

Yella-hurry up whats your dates   

Sweetchilli-saw what you said about origin    fs, hopefully you get a match sooner than later, know you are raring to go go now, but still what your doing to help someone else is just great  

LX-how are you? what about Mr Hex?   to you both 

The she-devil has not arrived.......yet   the tiredness is killing me its only been like 6days-but its defo the drugs-I would get tired like everyone from time to time but until these jabs I was full of beans   im also nesting-saying to DP right we need to decorate, spare room again   (you know for the nursery) and main bedroom, we need new carpet   was DP's response.

Grrrrrrrrrrrr work later


----------



## yellazippy

Hello All 

_*OMG*_ so who started the _*EARLY*_ pee stick trend this time    or need i ask...i think not  

Wee emma so excited that you got a  you`re braver than me thats all i`ll say  _*CONGRATS *_

Emak any naughty news from you then   

Maria how are you holding out or are the   banging on your door too  

All that dirty talk last night and i missed out bl**dy typical   

Just back from the Nationwide with my draft for £441 and i`m on a "high dose" so not too bad all things considered

So will head down on my lunch break tomorrow to collect my drugs and schedule

I opted out of the pre tx appointment so i`ll be straight in and out in true RFC style  

Big hellos to all x

BP can you wait another 24 hours  then we`ll see whose testing first YIKES


----------



## yellazippy

Ohh BP on the "nesting" subject... i spent so much time in bed last cycle that i went out last week and bought

new duvet pillows covers cushions throws curtains etc etc...my bedroom looks like a big plush harem all red oranges golds  

I love it   DP thinks i`m raving mad and wanted to know where we were going to sleep as the bed is now "covered in stuff"

I ordered an orange throw on-line coz orange is supposed to be the colour to surround yourself with after ET    

What actually arrived was a luminous neon thing that would keep the whole neighbour hood lit if i hung it outside   

Don`t even think my cats would sleep on it so thats one to chalk up to experience (and buck in bin)


----------



## Babypowder

yellazippy said:


> I love it  DP thinks i`m raving mad and wanted to know where we were going to sleep as the bed is now "covered in stuff"


  silly Mr zippy  My DP's the same-I have towels, and a throw or two-that he knows 'is just for show'  he tells everyone-we have towels in our bathroom-but you can't use them  I get the Molton Brown products and he uses the ole Palmolive.

Your room sounds lovely-and yes those are the colours-I've already told DP time to dig out the red socks again  and I'm taking a leaf outta Glittergirls book-she had red and orange card on her wall-to help visualise-her DP thought she was  but look at her now  

Can wait 24hrs not a prob  great your on the high dose-the Easter Bunny is gonna deliever PLENTY of wee eggies to me and you and BJP


----------



## yellazippy

I was up with the nurse in my GP surgery for a smear this morning and just as i was about to leave she says

"just pop on the scales we haven`t weighed you in a while"    no no no i screamed into myself!!

I purposely didnt look but she told me anyhow then gave me _*THAT LOOK*_      

Tell me ....does my bum look big in this to you??


----------



## GemmaC

Emak, really praying for a BFP for you tommorow.       

Wee Emma, that sound VERY positive, a big congrats!!!!!!!      ..

Yella, yea..you getting started again! ..loving your new bedroom colours!  . Hey, your drugs worked out an ok price, happy days!

Babypowder, hope it not too long till AF put in an apperance.  

Maria, hope your doing ok.


----------



## jellybaba

dum de dum de dum
gawd this 2ww is never ending!!

Yella lol at you on the scales, I was  afraid to get on too until I had to make myself last week after EC and ET got a shock but wasn't as bad as I had expected, even managed to loose 2lbs by the end of the week!!

Wee Emma you are a naughty girl for testing early!! Whoo hoo great news Mrs, I persume you shall test tomorrow AGAIN just for good messure?


----------



## norma30

Well girls started sniffing- uuuuhhhhhhh! disgusting was nearly sick but just thinking of the end prize   but side effects are baaaaadddddd had to have a wee nap when i finished work today

Wee Emma-       

Is there something in the water with all you horny girls  

Emak and maria how are you holding out    

norma30


----------



## wee emma

jelly i'm going to test til friday   wish i hadn't started now though.


----------



## jellybaba

You are mad! Mad I say!! 
If it makes you feel better why not? lol
Are you buying those expensive clear blue thingys?


----------



## emak

Whooo hooooo Wee Emma            delighted for you ,hey a line is a line right
Yella i love the sound of your bedroom ,bet it looks beautiful ,yip your right time for the orange knickers  
BP my spare room has been sitting for years waiting to be turned into a nursery ......heres hoping for all of us      
Yella brave u getting on the dreaded scales ,i would have told the nurse where to go   ,i havent been near them since before christmas and am dreading it ,its gonna be nasty for sure     that picture is pretty much the shape i am these days minus the (.Y.)
SW are you walking like John Wayne today hope   is a sucess this month   and sure if it isnt your having plenty of fun 
LX how are you today    i really admire how you can keep smiling and joking with us after all you have been through 
Jelly is your wee head fried yet on 2ww? Bl00dy awful isnt it
Maria not long now pet for you ,have you been near the pee sticks yet 
Norma they are a bunch of dirty beatches really OJ OJ OJ The spray is minging isnt it?
AFM nothing to report yet .Dh mum had op today ,he has just phoned me to say that the docs said it went really well ,i will fill yous in later when i get more info (would possibly be better spaeking to one of his sisters ) .I dont know weather im coming or going today ,had a terrible nights sleep tossed and turned all night awake and reading my book at 6am my body felt like it had been run over by a bus   then went back to sleep again to 11am   thats soooooo not like me at all .
Heres some sticky baby dust for us all.


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, how are we all today?

Wee emma, very naughty but     on your   . Like the other girls say a line is a line. Delighted for you.

emak not long now.    for you. Glad the doc says things went well for your MIL. Hope she gets better soon.

Jelly and maria hang on in there.     for you all.
How r you LX? Stay strong.    

I agree norma, the spray is disgusting. I've been sniffing 4 times a day for 7 weeks. Bloody awful stuff. Went to see Prof today and thank the lord he told me i could stop sniffing now.   
So excited he said when my next AF comes i can phone in and get started for my FET. Eventually i'll get to meet my snowbabies.

By the way you dirty girls, laughed so much when i read all the posts from last night.

A big   to everyone else. Hope you are all doing well.


Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Wee emma     great news Mrs
Emak, good luck for a BFP as well


----------



## Babypowder

GemmaC said:


> Babypowder, hope it not too long till AF put in an apperance.


Its ok Mrs she arrived-I've started D/R so from here on its               just BFP


----------



## Ladyhex

emak said:


> SW are you walking like John Wayne today hope  is a sucess this month  and sure if it isnt your having plenty of fun


            Yella~ i love it


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak~glad your MIL has had her op and doing well           

Yella ~i love getting into bed with all new sheets and covers ....bring on your 2ww   

wee-emma ~ how do you DH feel i bet on      

BP~here's to no more        

missE~    ...here's to getting your snowbabies back were they belong !!

marie~       

evening to all Lx xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

Marie  and EMAC -               for both of you 

wee emma   but you have had enough of those now so all that is left for me to say is            im so relieved that that is one of you guys through this time .. only a couple more to go now   

BP - hi there     here is to    from now on .. if you want you can send your af vibes my way so she arrives in time for my jabs to start on the 19th.. need her here by 14th which is when i need to call rfc to report on her being missing n action.#

yella - im so pleased for you that you are getting to move forward now. ! cant wait to hear your dates! maybe if we are up at rfc at similar times we can get a cuppa   that goes for you too norma and anyone else out there  

norma- im lucky no symtoms from spray for me yet.  luckily. although from my experience when they happen i know about it .. well when i say i know i mean DH knows about it lol normally after a week or 2 for me....

whats with all the orange and red stuff? is it for visulisation or how do you use these colours?


----------



## Moonbeam08

how do you do a ticker? cant figure it out at all ... where you get them from or how you put them up onto signiture?


----------



## emak

BJP2008 said:


> how do you do a ticker? cant figure it out at all ... where you get them from or how you put them up onto signiture?


Hi there ,go to website tickerfactory.com or just click on my ticker and it will bring you there.All you do then is go to events (i think) set dates etc and then choose what design you fancy ,once all thats done just copy and paste the code into you signature box which is in your profile.I look forward to seeing your new ticker.


----------



## Moonbeam08

hey emac- thankyou fo your help.. have dont the design and copied and pasted from teh bbc section but it isnt coming up.. i will fiddle about a bitmore but if you are still sbout can you shed any light on what im doing wrong?


----------



## Moonbeam08

YEH I GOT IT WORKING ! i feel like such a star now but yet such a twit all rolled into one lol xoxox


----------



## 2Angels

Hi how is everyone going hope all is well got my date for my 7 week scan 15th of this month can't wait     all is well for then what about you bumble did u get yours.


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak ,Yes i am walking like john wayne LOL well yous would be too if you had done it as many times as we have 9 days in a row              

Emak wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow , or tonight                         

Ladyhex no i wasnt hiding i was doing my house work all day , because you ladies are a bad influeance on me yous keep me talking all day then dh comes home and wonders what the hell i have been doing all day          

Emma congrats hun sound like BFP to me

Yella whoohooo you are starting , bet your so glad

Babypowder , were were you last night lol you missed all the craic , get DH to do the house work    
yea all sorted wioth origin i am so glad , i think they know now not to mess with SWEETCHILLI any more    

Norma , we are all horny devils on here       

Hows everyone tonight ??


----------



## Ladyhex

emak ~ come on we need to know ...its killing me     
we all know you have tested      

SW~do you not know its good to talk          your    works this month


----------



## IGWIN79

ladyhex it will not lol if it does i will strip and run naked though town


----------



## emak

SW dear god 9 days in  a row ,i better not let DH read that     ,i just couldnt be bothered with all that    
BJP lovin the ticker  
LX i may have or i might not have       sure not long now
Thanks ladies for all the    ,i will post in the morning with result


----------



## Moonbeam08

sw - lol name the town and the time and we will arrange a ff    for you lol

emac - ta muchly and you have tested you know you have and its a BFP aint it ! lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh emak i really hope you get your BFP                             

BJP , now that would be funny but not for me


----------



## Moonbeam08

ahhhh SW go on go on go on go on ... you know you want to    and we wont tell anyone will be ladies    

EMAC HAVE YOU TESTED... you are killing us all here !


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Emma  you now have me thinking I should go for it! Only joking def gonna wait till the weekend but knicker watch has officially started 
The sprays are yuk but on my last icsi I had to do suprecur injections instead. Would prefer to snort!
Emak I hope you're keeping a good secret from us all. Major pressure on me now. I'll be breaking the run of good luck if I get a BFN. Please god not  
Any of the recent BFP's go to Origin? Seems most of you ladies are at RFC & and they're getting better results


----------



## Ladyhex

emak...OMG im so excited for you ...your wee Grade A 9 cell has done it !! woohoo 
i wont be able to sleep please pee about 4am and post ASAP !!!

SW~ OMg i would pay to see you run though the town ...i will run after you with a sign saying     BUT I DONT DO NAKE lmao !!!  

BJP2008...as emak said love the new ticker !!


----------



## holly01

*Emma *

                                                
As u already Know  i hope n pray this IS ure n G's time wee chick U soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo deserve this to be ure time,u have always been there for us all when we have needed u and we are all here for u tomorrow and the frantic days ahead..........  
loads a love from the Hills xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Moonbeam08

maria - all will be well with both you and EMAC.. i just KNOW it !

i feel it in my water and my water is always right   

LX - ta muchly i feel so chuffed with my very own and first ever ticker! what else can i coun down tooo.. ohhh let me see EMACS BFP announcment perhaps?? lol


----------



## emak

Girls i honestly dont know what my result is and thats the truth ,i did test a few days ago and it wasnt what i wanted to see ,but im    that it will have changed over the past few days at least af pains are away but im wile spotty thats usually a sign for me    
LX possibly will be peeing around that time as i have been waking between 3.30 and 4 every morning for about 3 weeks  
Awwwwww Holls your bringing a wee tear to my eye again !!! 
Thank you all so much without yous mad crazy gals tx would be a very lonely experience
E xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

marie~as i said to emak yesterday COME ON.COM dont you give up now ....its will be your turn


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex said:


> emak...OMG im so excited for you ...your wee Grade A 9 cell has done it !! woohoo
> i wont be able to sleep please pee about 4am and post ASAP !!!
> 
> SW~ OMg i would pay to see you run though the town ...i will run after you with a sign saying     BUT I DONT DO NAKE lmao !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladyhex are you going to be up at 4 am


----------



## Moonbeam08

im in the 1.35 am peeing club.. you ladies obviously hold out better than i can.. lol  anyone else early am peeers OMG what a topic of convo that we can get onto !

emac- if you tested a 'few days ago' it was WAY TO OOOOOOOO EARLY    so PMA my love ..    the fact you have got this far with    has gotta be a good sign !


----------



## Ladyhex

Holly01~whats your plans for 2010    are you starting again mrs xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Will be checking first thing in the morning Emak. Will say a wee   for you tonight, not that the man upstairs listens to me much or vice versa  
Am gonna go back & look at your instructions to BJP and work this ticker thing too. My Dh would be so proud if I managed to do something on this bloody computer without having to yell for his help. He keeps nosing over my shoulder- think we might have an FF stalker!


----------



## Ladyhex

Sw~ if i know emak is peeing at 4am i will be up     

BJP~im in the 3am pee club


----------



## Moonbeam08

yeh maria ! go for the ticker thing girl .. you go get it    re our very own ff stalker... how exciting.. 

just had a thought though... think he might be keeping an eye on the handsome men pics that are posted once in a while to check out why your eyes are popping out of thier sockets and why you have that peculiar grin on your face


----------



## IGWIN79

heres one 










I would


----------



## Moonbeam08

Lhex lol    

come on ladies.. so far eveyone is in the 3am-4am pee club... fess up now and i hope someone is up at same time as me in the 1.35 club so im not all alone in the world... lol ;

thats more like it SW.. phoarrrr.. typing this while laptop is on dh's legs and he hasnt a cluenwhat im looking at ! te he he


----------



## emak

SW You would ride anything by the sounds of it   

BJP you def seem to be an early bird lol ,seems like chat or pics at least is turning blue AGAIN


----------



## IGWIN79

No harm in looking emak           i really do come across as a horn ball dont i ? 

BJP this is for you


----------



## emak

Ohhhhh SW i do like this fine example of the male species ,just like DH


----------



## Moonbeam08

we gotta get our kicks somewhere lol...   

just showed DH the pick and he threatened to sever my internet connection...    then he realised im on the spray so that would have the potential to  send me into hysterics...   

BAD IDEA...

know what i fancy some off.... a chocolate covered cowboy with a cuppa tea afterwards lol 


OHHH FORGET ABOUT THE CHOCOLATE COVERED COWBOY>>> SW's hunk in shower would do it for me everytime.. and heres me thinking my s3x drive had driven off without me.. phoarrrrrrrrr with a capital PHOARRRRRR   there is a god lol


----------



## wee emma

i was using the boots own ones, those clearblue thingys are too dear.

i only tested early because i was getting really odd stretchy feelings in my tum and i've never felt those before.

i have two ff stalkers, one is reading over my shoulder right now and the other one can't read but likes to chase the wee arrow thing around the screen  

getting seriously blue in here, dh is getting a bit embarrassed


----------



## IGWIN79

wee emma i would stay away from the clearblue digital one  they can play with your head , i will never use them again 
the ones you are using are fine , i think you have a lovley BFP hun , sit back and relax hun


----------



## Moonbeam08

i agree with sw emma  

sw- i have never used clear blue digital before so dont know much about them.. why do they mess with your head?? i only have a stock of access diagnositics upstairs from IUI days.. gave up testing even with iui last summer... so will prob use them for IVF they are only 10iu ones.. is that good or bad getting a bit ahead of myself perhaps


----------



## IGWIN79

Because it gives you the levels in how many weeks you are , and granted i miscarried and i knew i was, but the reading change and go up and down in weeks , some women on here that were not miscarring used them and it sent the round the bend  and it just makes you worry even more , alot of people on here advise against them 
But then they work fine for some


----------



## Ladyhex

SW~LOOK AT MY


----------



## emak

BJP think the lower the number the more sensitive they are   
Emma def stay away from the digital ones i have read bad things on here about them .....actually i HATE  all pee sticks !!!!
Right girls im away to me bed ....have been told off by Holly for staying up past my bedtime lol .Will post in the morning please god.....
E xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

BJP i would use any preg test just not the clearblue from past experiance 

Oh nice ladyhex HOT HOT HOT , you could lend his ropes to tie Mr Hex up      
Night night emak , good luck hun


----------



## Ladyhex

i totally agree with SW...just use clear blue normal pee sticks BJP2008


----------



## Moonbeam08

ohh LX - does he come with chocolate?? 

sw - glad you told me about them as i was thinking about getting them but will steer clear. you dont need any other things to worry about .. all you need is those two impt lines after all  

night night emac     .. ps with 10iu i should find out im BFP or BFN even before i have tx lol  

thanks for the hpt reviews ladies.. i stopped peeing on sticks last year.. kinda think af is a biological BFN or lack of BFP result.. so hvent ventured into new technology hpts but have wondered about them. i have never even had a scare so never actually thought they would be worht the ££££ until tx.. but i think i will give them a miss and just look on the old fashioned ones  
i have to go now too ladies.. before DH starts questioning what kinda site im actually on.. besides chocolate cowboy or no chocolate cowboy the 'HOUSEWIVES' are about to come on RTE and i love them lol.. gotta gety the cuppa tea made

the chocolate cowboy will have to wait until tomorrow 'cause im worth it ' (NOTTTTTT) lol


----------



## mariabelfast

Yeah he spotted the pics probably feeling slightly inferior right now!
Went looking for clearblue digital but couldn't find them bloody glad now, just got clearblue plus. On sale in tesco. I've been getting stretchy feeling too hope thats a good sign 
Night night Emak and good luck


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey ladyhex how ya feeling hun ?


----------



## wee emma

describe them maria


----------



## mariabelfast

Like a sort of tension around where my ribcage ends. Quite high up I know but def not AF type cramp


----------



## Ladyhex

I'm not to bad    really sad    that is has happened but i knew something wasnt right when the bleeding started 
thanks for asking hun    just have to keep trying au natural


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe hun, if you need chat give me a phone , and we can both have a good cry                  
Thats the fun part au natural LOL


----------



## Ladyhex

to hell with the phone call cake and fat coke FF meet up ?


----------



## IGWIN79

we should you know 
I take it your a big fan on fat coke , i was addicted to that stuff now im a water women lol , still have to have my one tin in the morning or i get caffine withdrawl and im not nice


----------



## Ladyhex

i would drink more water and coke zero ..i would drink fat coke if im out


----------



## mariabelfast

You're so good LX reassuring the rest of us after what you've been through.
Make sure you're looking after yourself
Night all,
Maria


----------



## wee emma

maria, i had that too and a sore back with pain running from one hip to the other.

fat coke? i haven't drank coke in years


----------



## Ladyhex

marie..im hurting but life goes on and we are truly bless with DD ....time heals    

Fat and slim coke


----------



## IGWIN79

Love me chocolate cake lol , not like BJP likes hers (on men )         
Night maria xx
Right heading to bed meself , night ladyhex , and like i said you were there for me and if you ever need a good chat ,give me a bell or PM me OK 
Emak good luck hun  speak tomorrow will be on early to see emak


----------



## Ladyhex

i think i will have one go at FET ....but will be asking if they will let the wee snowbabies have extra to divide as i seen my notes.

yes they were grade A's but they were only 2 cell    
1 was B 3 cell
1 was c 4 cell


----------



## Ladyhex

good night ladies sweet dreams to all 

will do sweetchilli cheers


----------



## wee emma

you must be very positive in real life ladyhex   you've came across so brave  

can they leave defrosted ones to grow bigger? you'd wonder why the royal doesn't always do that then, especially for those paying for it?


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex how long did they let them divide was it a 3 day tranfer ??


----------



## Ladyhex

no dont think so they were froze straight after they got jiggy and they were only out the day before...i think, i will be asking at appt


----------



## IGWIN79

I def would , i thought they would have left them for 3 days like they do any other time 
hope its not to long till you get to see them and get you questions answered hun  
right i have to go to bad i am so tired 
night night


----------



## Ladyhex

yes nite nite speak tomorrow


----------



## wee emma

when's your next appt?  

emak, good luck for tomorrow, have everything crossed            

night night sw & lh


----------



## emak

Well ladies i cannot believe that i am actually about to write this after all these years but after a clearblue and first response i got    we are both totally in shock .I had been testing EVERY day since saturday and it was always a bfn ,but something made me go out and buy first response yesterday afternoon and a faint line appeared ,but DH and i just couldnt accept it was bfp (i even did 2 more tests u know the cheapo ones and they were neg) so my head was pickled .We are soooooooooooooo happy    .Thank you all for the prayers looks like they have been answered.
Emma


----------



## betty-77

Congratuations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so so so happy for you emma and dh


----------



## Ladyhex

I checked this thread from 4 this morning every time I went to the toilet lol 
I most have got into a sleep lol 

Emak i'm delighted for u !! The A9 did it for u !!! 

Love LX


----------



## emak

Ladyhex said:


> I checked this thread from 4 this morning every time I when to the toilet lol
> I most have got into a sleep lol


Strangely this is the first night in weeks that i havent woke up ,it was DH alarm at 5.45 that got me up and i was like .....ohhhhh thats right i have to test  canny believe it just getting ready to go over to mums want to give her news in person .Texted my brother on oz and he called me back in floods of tears ,said that he has never prayed for anything as much in his life ,he got my (happy) tears going again.


----------



## Babypowder

Emak and DH just fantastic-God bless the lister and your wee A9   I have   in my eyes,  heres to the next 8.5 months,OOOMMMMMMMMGGGG!

BP


----------



## lia.g

Emak, just had to drop in and say a huge congratulations on your  

Absolutely delighted for you and DH    

Lia xo


----------



## mariabelfast

Im delighted for you Emma. You so deserve it!  

Pressures on me now. Aaaaaahhhhhh!!!


----------



## Moonbeam08

i cant stay on as im already late for work but i HAD to check on on you EMAC.. see i told you .. im always right about other people i just cant get it right about myself lol

first                      

second     for early testing and putting yourself through all the misery of false negatives... how many times do we hear about false negs and false positives (Left over trigger shot) yet we still do it to ourselves  

maria     for you my love.. ps i have a good feeling for you too my dear   

heres to hopping the good times continue on our wee thread for the ladies embarking on tx and 2ww


----------



## IGWIN79

Emak awe hunnie i tell you how  delighted i am for yous both         
congrats on your  BFP  you must be on cloud nine this morning


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladyhex - when i was at pre tx apt they told me that if any are to be frozen (any over 7 embies after teh first night) would be frozen straight away as they are less sensitive to the freeze/thaw process and more likely to survive than if they are left any longer..


----------



## Ladyhex

EMAK AND DH


----------



## yellazippy

After such a long hard struggle noone deserves it more


----------



## IGWIN79




----------



## NCKB

CONGRATULATIONS EMAK... IM ABSOLUTELY DELIGHTED FOR YOU - CANT TELL U HOW HAPPY I AM TO LOG ON THIS MORNING AND SEE YOUR    

HERES TO A HAPPY AND HEALTHY 8.5 MONTHS  

LOVE NICOLA


----------



## GemmaC

Emak...AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! a                                 ,
I am so happy for you! I have tears of joy in eyes!!! Absolutely brilliant news!!!!!!!!! YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## jellybaba

Emak a big congratulations to you! No-one deserves it more  

Good luck for the rest of your pg 

Wee emma where are you? are you away doing another test 
Jx


----------



## IGWIN79

Jelly i think she is


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Oh Emak, I have tears in my eyes. I am soooo happy for you and your dh. Huge congrats. Heres to a happy and healthy pregnancy     

BB


----------



## bunty16

a major congrats to Emak and ur DH...sooooo very delighted for u both...xxxx


----------



## Babypowder

wee emma and maria             

Ack great news this morn-I was late for work but sure it was worth it-to see emak knocked-up  

See I missed the men again lastnight   I was watching channel 4-that Thai women was so funny-a whole hand   did anyone see it?

Just on my tea-break catch ya'll later


----------



## wee emma

i did another one this morning and got a negative  it was a crap cheapo tescos one though so i have my fingers crossed thats all the problem was.

well well well, mrs emak!! see this early testing lark?    

[fly]  woohoo!! [/fly]


----------



## emak

Wee Emma dont go near them bl00dy Tescos tests they were the ones i was using and getting bfn ,and i have just used one about 30 mins ago and it came up bfn too but i aint worrying about it ,you are preggers chick ,its just soooooo hard to actually believe it.E xx


----------



## wee emma

its impossible to believe emma   i can't even bring myself to use that P word


----------



## emak

Girls i want to thank you all for the lovely messages ,i still am in shock its all so sureal right now but what a great feeling   
Have app at 3.15 with docs hoping to get bloods done just to set my mind at ease ....god i aint wasting anytime


----------



## yellazippy

Wee emma _*PLEASE *_ try and hold off testing anymore until friday your poor wee head must be fried at this stage


----------



## yellazippy

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb       

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan         EC - 10 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb       

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 17 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 03 Mar       

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 19 Feb         ET - 22 Feb      OTD - 08 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar         ET - 12 Mar       OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar         ET - 18 Mar       OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar       OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 16 Mar         EC -31 Mar           ET - 03 Apr       OTD - 17 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar        Stimms - 05 Apr        EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May


----------



## wee emma

i know   i'll blame dh, he likes to see the positive before he goes to work in the morning  

and its that other emma, she's a bad influence


----------



## jellybaba

Wee emma what type of test are you going to use next?


----------



## wee emma

i'l *try* and wait til my hospital one i think. how are you jelly?


----------



## jellybaba

I'm great thanks, not much happening downstairs, just have that heavy bloated feeling and it seems to come and go. Have had a few cramps today so not sure what to make of it all. I'm trying my best not to stress out too much, it feels as if OTD is a lifetime away 

Are you glad you took the 2ww wait off to be at home?


----------



## emak

I think its best to keep busy during 2ww and if i ever was to go through it again i think that i would just try and go to work ,at least for some of it cause i had my head done in sitting about here freaking out cause i had no symptoms etc and stalking the 2ww boards   ,
Jelly how many days til otd


----------



## wee emma

aye me too, i've had a cat and a laptop for company the whole time and my head's been turned.

i'll be glad i took the two weeks on friday if i get my proper bfp  

jelly i've just noticed, your wee embies were the same as mine. did they freeze any for you?


----------



## MISSY97

hi all

Great news on the thread this last while, good luck and congrations to all who have got their bfp's... 

Emak was really hoping this would be your time, fantastic news really really happy for you, tears in my eyes when i read your news, you deserve it you and dh have been through so much the past while... Hope to see you soon... Take care now...

Missy xx


----------



## MissE

Congratulations emak and DH      on your      
Thats fantastic news. Am sitting in work completely fed up and that has just really cheered me up.

Wee emma try to hold on. Sending you loads of positive vibes      .

Jelly and maria hope you are doing ok on your  . 
Thinking of you all.

LX how are you hunny? The sadness does get easier with time. Just stay strong.

Hello to everyone else.
Emma xxx


----------



## norma30

WELL DONE  WEE EMMA AND EMAK thats fantastic news im sure you and dp's are over the moon

norma30


----------



## wee emma

i've got quite sore af pains today, is paracetamol okay to take and can i take 2?

thanks norma and missE


----------



## jellybaba

Oh I am sucha a numpty - just changed my signature with the correct  embryo grades!! I only go one wrong , it was an 8 cell not a 7 cell doh!

Wee emma paracetamol is fine, you go for have 2 of those bad boys!

Emak my OTD is next Thurs, if I can hold out that is..

Maria how are you holding out Mrs?


----------



## wee emma

ta jelly  

don't test too early cos as you can see, it sends you loopyloo


----------



## emak

jellybaba said:


> Emak my OTD is next Thurs, if I can hold out that is..


Well i think its safe to go 14dpo ....not that im encouraging testing early or anything like that ha ha ,my faint positive came up 10dpt ,or 13days past egg collection if that helps ....possibly not im bad  .I know i did test way to early from 7dpt and carried on everyday im like a tube of pringles once i started i couldnt stop   
Right must go get myself sorted for the doctors 
Chat later girls Exx


----------



## wee emma

can't believe you got a doctors appt so soon. ours youd need to book it before you were sick   

tell us how long it takes to get the results when you get back. good luck


----------



## molly777

emak so so so so happy for you and DH and you both deserve it so much     
best wishes over the next 8,5 mnoth hun...   knew you'd get there

Imk delighted for you hun too..... hope your both keeping well
lots of love and best wishes to your lovely wee family    

Wee emma, good luck hun hope the next test is a BFP  

Hello to everyone else hope your all doing well

love and hugs Molly777


----------



## jellybaba

Emak what you going to docs for? blood test?

Wee emma what do we do if its a bfp? Ring the RFC to get an apt for a scan in 3 weeks?


----------



## wee emma

aye emaks going for a blood test, she wants it confirmed by them. i'm going to go on friday if i get mine.

i was going to ask the same thing jelly, i haven't a clue?


----------



## shaz2

wooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooo emak and dh  with happyness for use this morning when got text, so over the moon i feel like its me lol let me no how it goes at the docs. xxxx


----------



## yellazippy

Girls _*when*_   you get your BFP`s you send the result letter back to RFC

(it`s in with all the paperwork they sent you home with)

Then they automatically send you out a scan date


----------



## jellybaba

thanks yella - did I ever mention I'm blonde?


----------



## wee emma

i'm dark, i have no excuse


----------



## yellazippy

Forgot to say i rushed down to collect my drugs and schedule at lunch which were all ready and waiting  

But when i got back to work and opened my schedule there are no scan dates entered (only the final one)   

I mean how hard is it to read through something you`ve just filled out to check its done properly    

And of course i can`t get through coz only the waiting list girls deal with schedules not nurses    which makes no 

sense and they are only contactable 10-2 so i`m a tad peeved to say the least


----------



## norma30

Yella I know what you mean I still havent got my schedule that was supposed to be posted out 3 wks ago I only have the rough one the nurse did out for me at pre treatment appt THE ADMIN at the rfc suck  

Glad you got ur drugs  when do u start d/r I started yesterday the spray is so gross

norma


----------



## jellybaba

It never ceases to amaze me how usless the admin dept are at RFC, sure I even sent a letter about them to Mr McGimsey, got a reply back apoalgising and thanking me for taking the time to point it out - maybe you should all draft up a wee letter to him too   he'd be delighted I'm sure..

when do you start the dreaded spray then yella?


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i start on friday i`m just heading home now but will log on at home and stick my dates on the list

Can`t wait to see where we all are re EC etc   i have to say even though i`ve been through it before   i`m still very excited   

Chat later x


----------



## Ladyhex

yella ~      starting on Friday     are you long or short cycle ?

Wee-Emma ...please stay away from them HPT ...you are driving yourself mad and me hun xx     

norma ....what about you hun xx

love to all


----------



## wee emma

i'm driving you mad? so sorry 

brownie guide promise i won't do anymore til test day


----------



## Ladyhex

wee-Emma its    positive so leave it at that    
   

   for your DH for making you pee


----------



## norma30

Girls I have a dilemma, have been waitinf for a date to get a lap done for endo, wasnt holding out much hop of getting it done this month or next, now lo and behold what comes in the post today my provisional appt date for 23/03 what should I do? 

Can I get this done whilst d/r or should I just put it of and see if ICSI works I just want to give myself the best possible chance

some advice please

LX sniffing not too bad getting used to it, but having a lot of hot flushes and didnt sleep well last night  howz u 


norma30


----------



## mariabelfast

Hi all
went back to work today did me a power of good. 23 7year olds now how to distract you!
So hoping it works out this time cos my next go would be my nhs turn with the RFC. They sound like a bloody nightmare. 
Wee Emma was so gonna test early not gonna bother my backside now. My nerves couldn't cope. On a good note AF was due today & there are no signs its coming  
Norma that sounds like a tricky one. Would the icsi stand a better chance if you had the lap done prior to it? They can freeze your name at the top of the list & reactivate it later


----------



## Ladyhex

Hi norma

i would ring and fill them in about TX, that leaves the ball in there court, if they want to freeze you on the list til after you get your BFP     

what do you think girls !!


----------



## Ladyhex

Marie..glad work took your mind of your 2ww for a while hun   

its not just the NHS ...its the WHOLE of the RFC nurses and admin staff !! but as one of the girls said before...they diff have a better sucess rate


----------



## mariabelfast

Thats what scares me! All the recent positives here have been with them and i'm at origin. Signed forms in june09 so hopefully i'll hear something soon. Or moreso I hope I wont need it. Then some other poor soul can have a turn


----------



## IGWIN79

Marie i was at origins and got a bfp , i personally dont believe in numbers if its ment to be it ment to be, so dont be stressing hun


----------



## Mamabud

I just read on the AOL homepage that Asda is to sell cost price drugs for IVF!  Sounds too good to be true.  I wonder if the hospital would let you supply your own drugs?

PS Emak - posted on NI girls thread.  Delighted for you and dh.


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli said:


> Marie i was at origins and got a bfp , i personally dont believe in numbers if its ment to be it ment to be, so dont be stressing hun


I couldnt have said it better mrs ...what will be will be !!!  



loopybud said:


> I just read on the AOL homepage that Asda is to sell cost price drugs for IVF! Sounds too good to be true. I wonder if the hospital would let you supply your own drugs?


there is noway the hospitals will let this happen !!


----------



## Moonbeam08

thinking thats great news about ASDA..   but on teh other hand it makes me SOOOOO angry to hear that supposed 'caring' clinics are making such a profit on the drugs alone.. i mean £860 could be the difference between someone being able to afford treatment in the first place.. talk about sticking your arm in and feeding off the vulnerable.      

emac - has it sunk in yet? what did your mum say?

wee emma -     girl... you tested way early and still had enough hgc to make a positive so even if you hold off until test day you will have an even stronger line to celebrate..

norma - i really cant advise about your lap and dye so close to IVF.. i think you might need to give your IVF consultant a ring and ask their advise... if you go ahead with IVF without lap will it affect your chances of success..? ultimately a BFP is what you are aiming for for if doing the lap and postphoning the IVF unti you are healed would give you a better chance then that is what i would do.. but if not doing the lap at all will not affect your chances then i would go ahead with IVF..... ho humm.. a difficult one sweetie


----------



## wee emma

can i ask? i've had af pains all day (still have them) and tmi, i've been bleeding. Not much, but its still there.

please tell me this is normal?


----------



## mariabelfast

God i dont know Emma. Could just be a bit of spotting, wait to friday and see. Its been a hectic few days for you honey. 

Sw & lx know i've been obssessing about statistics but you're absolutely right _if its meant to be_


----------



## wee emma

i know maria, honestly. i've brought it on myself.

i was happy and content til today, even the tescos test didn't worry me (a faint line appeared eventually  ) but now i'm terrified, even my hands are shaking.


----------



## norma30

Aww wee emms      try and hold out to friday may be just a wee bit of spotting try and relax pet i know its easier said than done!!

Think I will just phone McFauls sec at BCH and tell her the score although did this when i got my golden ticket and still waiting on them to get back to me 
Also been reading up on Buserelin Spray that im on , this what they use to suppress Endo so Im thinkning it might be ok to go ahead with tx I work in a gp surgery so will also ask one of them tomorrow 

Norn Ireland are playing rubbish tonight not impressed

norma


----------



## Tessykins

Holy smokes girls - yous have been busy!!!  First of all, EMAK -     CONGRATULATIONS!!! YOU DID IT, YE GIRL YE!!  Absolutley delighted for you and dh.

Wee Em, God love you - try to remain positive - I've read loads and loads of two week wait sites that had stories from girls who spotted for weeks, if not months after their bfp.  Remember, everyone one is different and the symptoms that you get will prob be different to others.  Remember, you got a bfp, so keep that chin up and wait till Fri for the final verdict.  But remember, that spotting is not unknown.


----------



## mariabelfast

Aaaw Emma if you're really freaking out even go down to RFC in the morning. My sister in law is 7 mths pg and she had light bleeding till she was about 4 months so its not always a sign of disaster


----------



## IGWIN79

Wee emma hang in there hun     i second what maria said 
girls i got a treadmill today will have ago on it tomorrow , i will prob hurt myself lol


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee-Emma ...try and stay positive hun xx      stay clam too !!!


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli ~i would love a treadmill      we have a crosstrainer


----------



## IGWIN79

i will prob hurt myself but ,have to try and fight the flab       cant fit in to me jeans anymore  
when you back to work hun ?


----------



## emak

Emma just want to second what Tessykins has said loads of ladies spot during 2ww and also well into their pg ,your head must be fried ,i have also been having af type feelings this evening but keep telling myself its "normal"      i bet tomorrows hpt is still a bfp 
Norma hope you get some answers tomorrow and can then make a decision what to do 
Maria hang in there pet ,not easy i know    
Yella thats a disgrace about your schedule ,so slack of them surprise surprise   
SW and LX yous are both very quiet tonight  up to badness me thinks
Went to docs for hcg bloods but have to go back tomorrow at 12 to get them done   dont know how long they will take to come back i would hate to think i would be waiting all weekend  All my family and DH were over the moon with our news ,its been a long time coming ,we are delighted but also very cautious iykwim.Canny wait til we get first scan whenever that maybe ,not going to head over to London for it as we should be able to get it done in Altnagelvin and my doctor has sent the referral to Dr P today .....nothing like getting things moving eh 
E  xx


----------



## Ladyhex

i got sickline for 2weeks dated from monday there and im going to take another 2 weeks then i will go back after that !! 

Emak ~me and SW are on route with cake for you and DH to celebrate your BFP


----------



## IGWIN79

emak , awe still so happy for ya        your bloods should be back the next day thats the way mine were done 
i am here have been on most of the day , but i have been eating like a horse all day as well and i cant eat and type at the same time          OMG the wait is piling on lol 
Emak WE ARE HERE      Get all the booze you dont need now and me and lx will polish it off


----------



## emak

Think im gonna have to pass on the cake though omg im soooooo fat was trying on clothes to go back to work ,$hit only one pair of trousers fits and even they are tight ,i went to a few shops tonight to buy some fat clothes ,rang up £140 on credit card anf honestly about £100 of its going back cause nothing fits im disgusted.com   BUT hey it all tasted damn good


----------



## IGWIN79

Im not going to buy anything new i am determined to get back in to the ones i have lol 
I found when you sit at home for the 2wws the weight piles on , that the part i am not looking forward to doing again i was so so bored lol


----------



## Moonbeam08

Yella - the exact same thing happened with my schedule .. the scan dates and something else was missing although i cant remember what that was now.. when the nurse went through my schedule with me she was appauled that it had gone out like that.. she had all the dates in front of herand was able to complete it there and then and was keen to emphasise that it isnt the nurses that fill them out and was quite annoyed at how slack someone had been     what are you ec and et dates pet??


wee emma - try not to worry sweetie.. its not over until the fat lady sings and remember it could well be implantation bleed as the bean settles in for the next 8.5 months.. they say implantaion bleed can happen around the time af is due .. will be looking forward to your OFFICAL BFP announcement tomorrow or friday      

i dont own any exercise machines ladies.. they would be a waste of money for me.. i would just look at them expecting them to work for me with out me actually having to do any work.. now the nights are longer i can get pup to the park for a while anyway so i dont feel like such a slob...


good luck getting answers NOrma .. we shall await some infor

spray is ok so far for me only on day 3 and i know it takes a couple of weeks for me to turn into a she devil but im quite headachey tonight....


----------



## shaz2

emak if u ask to get sent over to the ward for yer bloods they be back in little over an hour thats the way i used to get it done, im sure ur still floating honey


----------



## wee emma

thank you everyone 

going to go to bed early and rest, gotta shut this chatter in my head up  

may i second emaks glittery thankyous  

you lot are brilliant.


----------



## yellazippy

Did someone mention 

Wee emma hunny please try to relax and remember you _*DID *_get a positive and spotting is _*SOOOO *_normal  

Girls i`m DR for a whole month this time (17 days last cycle)   the spray just sucks the life out of me i`ll be a hermit for all 4 weeks 

I know it just depends what slots are available but OMG my poor DP will be ready for the hills   

Emak how is your MIL she got over the op ok which is really   cant wait to hear your blood results  

LX and Chilli get the totty out i`m in need of a fix... i fell out with my DP tonight coz he wont leave my ass alone  

Yes i hear you say i`ve little to argue about but every 5 mins was taking the pi$$    

Maria you`re doing well hanging on a little longer     

BJP2008 my EC is 19 April so miles to go yet  

Norma i would defo phone McFaul and let him know the score he`ll do whatever is in your very best interest for your best chance to have a successful cycle


----------



## wee emma




----------



## yellazippy

Wee emma you`re a life saver thats me off to bed now with a smile and a very _*STEAMY*_ dream planned  

See ya bright and early mrs you go get some sleep    

Nite xx


----------



## wee emma

thought you might appreciate him. night night


----------



## Moonbeam08

night night girls... love to all


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee-Emma ~did you sleep last night hun ?...how are you feeling this morning    one more sleep and you can send off your paper work to RFC with your positive result   .....me and sweetchilli had him before !!    

Yella~hope your speaking to DH this morning      hope your dream was good   

Emak ~hope you dont have to wait to long for your bloods    

Morning to all LX xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Wee emma hope all is ok this morning and you got a good nights sleep hun  

BJP hope you are feeling better today hun  

Emak have you to go to docs again today?? hope all is well with your MIL 

Ladyhex who did we have  is it sexy and a man     

Yella how was the dirty dream last night       how many men did you get    

Right heading for a good run on me treadmill , or maybe wait another hour    
Hope everyone else is keeping ok


----------



## Ladyhex

SW~the one on the bed remember him....you stayed away from FF cause of him    its always about men   
i might even try the crosstrainer later after i clean the car tidy the house


----------



## IGWIN79

Ladyhex OH i know now LOL , sorry im a wee bit slow sometimes          

I am lieing in bed lol so i am going to get up now and spend an hour on it , well try to    
I have a real weird craving today VODKA , this early in the morning god thats weird , maybe DH super sperm have worked this month  I right LOL


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG ...im doing the same , i so need to get out of bed ....im looking at slimming world website for ideas    not working    

chat later


----------



## Ladyhex

Wee-emma..were are u hun everything ok ??


----------



## IGWIN79

I know ladyhex getting a bit worried , hope you ok emma


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi there ladies. messages short and sweet as am typing this from my phone and its a tad difficult... no access at work grrrrr .... have been wondering about wee emma myself... are u ok hun... have been checking the board for updates from u since 8.30


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls

Emak many congratulations on your  

BJP are you going to the craigavon meeting next week?  Can I ask why you are dr for such a short time anything to do with this being self funded?

Hello to everyone else I am waiting for my af to arrive some dances would be very much appreciated.  

Wee emma   

Yellazippy how are you ready for action tamara?  I will be like you on the high dose I hope but I am going to opt for the jabs again.

We are heading to Dublin on Saturday for a consultation with Sims clinic, just having a back up just in case.

What a lovely day and I am stuck in work. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Lx


----------



## IGWIN79

Niceday AF dance for ya


----------



## Ladyhex

Niceday~ have a dance on me hun     

i bet this is our summer


----------



## niceday1971

Thanks sweetchilli.


----------



## IGWIN79

Oh my god ladyhex who need Pro help now  
No probs niceday


----------



## niceday1971

Hi LX

I was just about to post there are wiser locked up than us lot!

No bets about this being our summer it defo is our summer bout time we had a Lucky break.

Lx


----------



## Ladyhex

hay SW....       its to late for me  



niceday1971 said:


> Hi LX
> 
> I was just about to post there are wiser locked up than us lot!


niceday not that is very true !!


----------



## IGWIN79

hey have any of yous been taking alot of vitamins 
i started a couple of months ago taking what anglebumps advised me to , but my god my boobies are killing me all this month, i never have that   anybody had the same ??
but they are working i feel alot better for them and my system seems to be working better IYKWIM lol 
LX awe we all knew that anyway          only joking LOL  still  no sign of emms yet ??


----------



## Ladyhex

SW..i would stop them right now, thats whats wrong with you hun     
i was thinking of starting me and DH on some vits....what are you taking and making DH take    

still no word from wee-emma i really hope everything is ok


----------



## wee emma

hiya girls  

tummy settled down last night and was okay in bed but started up again this morning. am having some old blood which is gradually getting heavier. feel like its probably all over


----------



## IGWIN79

awe hun  have plenty of rest , have you tested again ??


----------



## wee emma

no, no more tests.


----------



## Ladyhex

emma ~ dont give up yet hun look at me    test in the morning     rest up


----------



## Babypowder

yellazippy said:


> when I read that.
> 
> Girls missed the men and the cakes again! just can't stay awake thses nights  did my relaxation cd and was out cold at 9.30pm.
> 
> Emak hows your MIL?
> 
> Yella ya putting us on the list later?
> 
> LX and Sweetchilli wdc?
> 
> Wee emma hows things today?      for a bfp
> 
> to everyone else.


----------



## IGWIN79

ladyhex i am takin q10 vit c 1000mg, preg care , iron tablet the doc give me them , and asprin one a day , and a mulit vit as well 
dh is taking 1000mg of vit c, and a mulit vit , his has really helped his last test the royal took came back completely normal  

Emma you just need to get plenty of rest hun , as ladyhex said dont give up hope there are alot of ladies that bleed and go on to have a happy and healthy preg


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder dumb question coming your way , what the hell is wdc mean


----------



## Babypowder

wee emma sorry im all mixed up-did you test pos+ then test neg- ?


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli said:


> ladyhex i am takin q10 vit c 1000mg, preg care , iron tablet the doc give me them , and asprin one a day , and a mulit vit as well
> dh is taking 1000mg of vit c, and a mulit vit , his has really helped his last test the royal took came back completely normal


Jesus hun ..if they turned you upside down you would rattle  

Bp~you wasnt sleeping by 9.30 i bet you and your DP were


----------



## Babypowder

sweetchilli said:


> Babypowder dumb question coming your way , what the hell is wdc mean


Your not dumb    its what the kids say-it means whats da craic?   omg how old are we-my wee niece sent me it on a text I was    oh to be young.


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex said:


> Bp~you wasnt sleeping by 9.30 i bet you and your DP were


Not a chance   poor dp


----------



## IGWIN79

OK babypowder        i dont know all the short hand lol      god makes you feel old doesnt it lol
Awe babypowder your poor DP     

Ladyhex they are working because i was always constapated and had to take daily meds now i dont , i may rattle but  i feel great


----------



## Babypowder

I know my poor dp................


----------



## IGWIN79

Babypowder said:


> I know my poor dp................


HA HA thats F***ing brillant ha ha ha


----------



## Ladyhex

sweetchilli said:


> Babypowder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know my poor dp................
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA thats F***ing brillant ha ha ha
Click to expand...

i second that

Sw..i might give it ago...were do you get them all from ??


----------



## IGWIN79

babypowder dont tell ladyhex , she wont tell us were she gets all the sexy men from


----------



## Babypowder

Haha she keeps all the men to herself!

Saw this one aswell..........


----------



## Ladyhex

Ladyhex said:


> Sw..i might give it ago...were do you get them all from ??


Sweetchilli~I meant were do you get all the vits from ......     not to BP were she gets all the wee signs ...do you see now what i mean about you getting help !!! lmoa


----------



## Moonbeam08

no smilies as still on phone. stuck in office 

niceday- i will indeed be at craigavons meeting next week.. the buns and the company is just too good to miss wink wink... dont know why in dr for short time. my af has only just got time to put in an apearance before the 19th.. yikes... have to phone nurses on 14th if she hasnt (and i know she wont have as i have about 39 day dr cycle) so they can take blods and try get me moving... how will they bring her on? does anyone know?

wee emma- you sound so down and flat hun. i just wish i could give u a hug. remember its not over until its over and old stuff isnt necessarily a bad sign (hug) u only have permission to worry if gets more like af in quantity and red instead of brown or dark.. until then please keep chin up xoxox

girls dh and i take so may vits we both do rattle and i have lumo pee (big smiley laughing bjp grin)


----------



## yellazippy

_*OK YOU LOT HANDS UP SO WHO`S BEEN ON THE JUNGLE JUICE ALREADY TODAY *_


----------



## IGWIN79

right ladyhex you are making me out to be a loony             your just trying to find someone worse of then you            
Oh right i got them just from the chemist but your best getting them for holland and barretts they do all that stuff and can give you better advice 
bjp my pees the same lol


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex said:


> Ladyhex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sw..i might give it ago...were do you get them all from ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetchilli~I meant were do you get all the vits from ......     not to BP were she gets all the wee signs ...do you see now what i mean about you getting help !!! lmoa
Click to expand...


----------



## yellazippy

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb        

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan         EC - 10 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb        

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 17 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 03 Mar       

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 19 Feb         ET - 22 Feb      OTD - 08 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Plusone       DR - 23 Jan        Stimms - 13 Feb         EC - 24 Feb         ET - n/a           OTD - n/a

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar         ET - 12 Mar       OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar         ET - 18 Mar       OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar       OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr       OTD - 17 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 07 Apr          ET - 10 Apr       OTD -24 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May


----------



## yellazippy

Well BP i`m on there now..... are ya ready to take the plunge??


----------



## Babypowder

ok yella lets do it


----------



## Ladyhex

yellazippy said:


> _*OK YOU LOT HANDS UP SO WHO`S BEEN ON THE JUNGLE JUICE ALREADY TODAY *_


God yella i wish    

SW~i will have a look in H..and..B's thank you very much for the info you have shared with me   

BP...love the vit sign  

Yella 6th may OTD it wont be long coming round hun ...    its your time xx


----------



## Ladyhex

BP...any tips for slimming world !


----------



## jellybaba

Ohh wee emma I really really hope all is well   tomorrow brings you that much wanted bfp


----------



## IGWIN79

SW~i will have a look in H..and..B's thank you very much for the info you have shared with me   
[/quote]
No probs ladyhex


----------



## Babypowder

Yella did ya see my ticker-its official 



Ladyhex said:


> BP...any tips for slimming world !


I found it easy enough-I mainly did green days as I lost more that way-so all pasta, potatoes, rice, you need to have a good stock of food and plan ahead-othewise you end up just making something else, tesco do coconut ring biscuits-nice with a cuppa and only 2sins each 

P.S tesco are doing 2 for £3 on their bags of organic brazil nuts-usually £1.99 each-so a bit of saving, tho will need to go to H and B for a bigger bag.


----------



## Ladyhex

Babypowder said:


> Ladyhex said:
> 
> 
> 
> BP...any tips for slimming world !
> 
> 
> 
> I found it easy enough-I mainly did green days as I lost more that way-so all pasta, potatoes, rice, you need to have a good stock of food and plan ahead-othewise you end up just making something else, tesco do coconut ring biscuits-nice with a cuppa and only 2sins each
> 
> P.S tesco are doing 2 for £3 on their bags of organic brazil nuts-usually £1.99 each-so a bit of saving, tho will need to go to H and B for a bigger bag.
Click to expand...

cheers going there tonight will have a good look


----------



## Babypowder

Ment to say-on a sensible note-got my accupuncture booked-first session with Sharon next Fri


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~thats fab ..how many are you going for hun ?? have you started your vits aswell


----------



## yellazippy

_*WOOOO HOOOO BP*_ no hiding from it now mrs your up in lights    Did ya get a ticker 

I want one too then    

LX may seems like a lifetime away but i know it will fly by  

Wee emma     for tomorrow keep your chin up honey it`ll be a   

SW (formally known as sweetchilli or chilli) gee gad girl  with all these photos and chat you is a _*MAD KINDA HORN DOG INIT*_ sorry went all Bianca Jackson there  

Jelly Maria Bunty Norma & all you lurkers  how are you ladies today 

As for tips on losing weight girls its simple....don`t eat  you might feel a tad weak and want to chew the carpet at times but it works


----------



## yellazippy

BP whats a base line scan when its at home


----------



## Ladyhex

yellazippy said:


> As for tips on losing weight girls its simple....don`t eat  you might feel a tad weak and want to chew the carpet at times but it works


was even thinking of sewing my lips together   ....gastric band    so many ideas out there....we could start a new thread


----------



## Babypowder

Baseline scan is just when they check you've d/r properly and that your ready to start your stimms.

Yella get a ticker   

Haven't booked a block of accu or that LX she said come over and have a chat a wee go and take it from there-I was in work so couldn't talk when she rang-had left a message on her answer phone saying I was having IVF etc, she was very nice and said just chat to me when I see you, so didn't have to mention anything that could've been overheard.

my computer has just went really slow there


----------



## Babypowder

I'm just taking pregnacare pre-conception, they have all you need including Folic acid, I bought ALL the other vits last time round-hardly bothered with them-I asked the embryologist any vits etc to improve egg quality-she said NOT ONE its down to maternal age-the younger the.....well fresher (refuse to say better) 
Think it may be different for   think they can be helped a bit with the right mixture.


----------



## yellazippy

will try and sort a ticker now do you just paste it in your profile signature box?


----------



## emak

OMG ladies its good to see that yous are in top form today ...does the make yous go all giddy??
Emma hang in there pet ,if its old dark blood thats pretty normal but im sure you must be so stressed ,what about ginving the nurses a ring at rfc see what they say     
BP i hope you enjoy the acu ,will this be your first time ?? I really enjoyed it found it very relaxing ,its weird my successful tx was the one i didnt use acu 
Sweetchilli did you manage an our of exercise ....i would have thought all the sexercise you getting at bed time would be enough 
LX how you doing today ,did you get all your cleaning done inbetween all the chattering on here?
Girls there is another vit that yous could be taking and thats selinum ,its suppose to help with lining of womb 


yellazippy said:


> As for tips on losing weight girls its simple....don`t eat  you might feel a tad weak and want to chew the carpet at times but it works


     so true ,i am the size of a house  have been eating rubbish for months ,so much for healthy eating before and during tx ,i have been the same for every tx pile it on 
BJP thats fab that you are not d/r for too long (long enough though) ,i was lucky and only had to d/r for a week before jabs and that was bad enough.
AFM went to docs again to get bloods done but they wont be back til Monday  bl00dy weekend  suppose i will just have to settle for my daily poas test .....yip im still doing it ,just love seeing the 2nd line appear 
Dh mum is doing great ,she came over to us for her tea last night ,the op went well and she wasnt in any pain which was great just a bit tender and she was in good form  think we all were yesterday .
Any plans for weekend ladies?
E xx


----------



## Babypowder

yip click on mine yella-pick what you want then copy and paste


----------



## Babypowder

Emak glad your MIL is ok-I think I told ya she would be nursing a wee baba soon-courtesy of you and DH   glad your still a  

It so is amazing to see 

Yip 1st accu-im looking forward to feeling relaxed 

Im supposed to go and weighed shortly at SW-can't be


----------



## yellazippy

ok so it looks like i got my dates f**ked up here goes again lol


----------



## Babypowder

sorry yella but I was thinking   stimming already


----------



## yellazippy

OK OK    but in my defence its 5pm and nearly time for my pre dinner nap  

Well thats me off to do something wonderous with the 3 chicken fillets i left out of the freezer this morning 

Could be a lazy curry night me thinks   catch you lovely ladies later


----------



## Moonbeam08

wee emma.. how are you holding up sweetheart?


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, you all seem in fine form today. 

Wee emma try to stay positive, i'm      for you. Good luck for tomorrow. 

I've been catching up on all the vitamin talk. Me and DH have been taking sanatogen pronatal his and hers. I'm also on folic acid. DH bought a herbal supplement on internet, made with orchid extract called speman. Took it for 3 months before he gave his sample, apparently research has shown it improves   quality. Are there any other supplements i should be taking?

Don't worry yella, definitely think the drugs mess with your mind.

Hope everyone is keeping well. Just love coming on here for a wee catch up. Its great craic. Loved the turkey dancing post earlier in the day.

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Hi MissE hows things with you do you have a review very soon to get your FET date??


----------



## Moonbeam08

yella can you change my stimms date to the 19th when you get the chance?

DH and i are on L-Carnitine, L- Arginine, Vit b complex, selenium, zinc, co emz Q10, pregnacare/wellman, vit c and vit e... hows that for a rattlin! lol


----------



## Moonbeam08

no wonder i have lumo pee Sw


glitter-graphics.com


----------



## Moonbeam08

see look .........i tried to be smart and make you laugh by using a gltter graphic but they are all new to me and i have to admit now that i dont know how to use them....  

doh


----------



## MissE

Hi yella, i'm ok. Very tired cos af here and its soooo bad this time. Also back at work and haven't had 5 minutes. Not a happy camper to be back.
Went to rfc on tuesday and prof said i can start when next af comes. So excited, i know its still a bit away but i'm sure it will come round soon. Have to phone clinic on day one. Bit worried cos i think next one is due easter weekend and clinic will be closed. Think i might phone a few days before and ask what to do.

R you getting on ok with everything?

Exx


----------



## Moonbeam08

i think rfc is open good fri and easter sun but closed mon and tues  if thats any help?

what happened that they decided to freeze all with you? they told me it wouldnt be based on numbers but the whole clinical picture.. but what is a 'whole clinical picture'

im being very bad at remembering my spray.. supposed to do it at 13.30 but remembered at 15.30...thats not the first time ive been LATE


----------



## wee emma

well, have totally lost all hope.

just had about 3 clots there (okay going to be gross here but thought someone might be able to make me feel better) about 1cm across, still brown blood, hardly any red.

methinks its the end of my bfp chances. i rang the nurses earlier (took ages to get through) and she said to give it a day or two and rest up. but that was before the scary clots.


----------



## IGWIN79

Hun if its still brown blood its old so rest up , i know how hard it is to say that but its the best thing to do 
If your not happy hun phone them back , and dont be afraid to thats what they get payed for 
massiv ehugs hun and if you need anything else donht hesitate to pm me ok


----------



## mariabelfast

Hadn't logged on today with work. you girls can talk!
Emma just do as sw says & rest up. i suppose you haven't much of an alternative unfortunately. sorry babe 
Just test again in the morning you never know your luck


----------



## Moonbeam08

do you normally get clots with af emma?


----------



## wee emma

i would do but never like these.


----------



## Babypowder

wee emma  

It does sound like old blood your describing-I started bleeding before my due date but it was red blood-just like af, a couple of us have had the same thing along with bfp's-Babyrocks was a girl that was on here-she thought her af had arrived but still tested on her test day just to confirm result and got a BFP and now has a bouncing baby  

See what the morning brings-hopefully a bfp


----------



## Moonbeam08

i get clots with EVERY af but they are really crimsin and mahogony looking.. thats why im asking cause yours still sound like old stuff if they are brown... that doesnt sound like a normal af but old stuff coming away...


----------



## IGWIN79

Massive hugs hun


----------



## wee emma

but where would it be coming from? i just can't see how anyone could survive in there with bits like that falling out


----------



## Sparty

Hey ladies,

Hope your all well.

 Wee emma,    its all ok for you tomorrow.
Yella, great to see you on the list 
Lost another 1 1/2lbs at weight watchers tonight   and no carpet chewing yet!!
Sparty xx


----------



## mariabelfast

try to calm down emma. Get anice cup of tea, bar of chocolate & watch something mindless on telly. You've only got to hold on till the morning. Will        my heart out for you tonight. Please lets us know how you get on in the morning


----------



## Moonbeam08

i will tell you what might be caused by.. obviously i dont know.. but an increase in cm can carry old stuff away.. stuff that was left over from last period that didnt quite peal off.. an old bit of endometrial lining.. also as you ahve been though a number of iui's like myself i had it explained to me by Dr williamson that brown discharge i was getting mid cycle etc was due to a raw patch on my cervix which is called a cervical erosion.. its not dangerous or cancerous.. its just that the surge in oestrogen due to the fert treatments can cause some cells that should be inside to creap down and cause a 'raw area' that can itself 'bleed' due to hormonal changes or rough bding lol... 

it might be that unknown to you you have a bit of a raw patch as well.. its nothing to worry about and loads of girls could have it without even knowin.. i only found out i had it when i had a smear last year... scared bejesus outta me until i knew was nought to worry about.. at the time it didnt cause bleeding .. but now it is cause of all the hormones in tx xo


----------



## Moonbeam08

i guess in short what im trying to say is that there are lots of biological reasons for old stuff coming away and if bubba was making him/herself compfy in there then they wouldt be nestling down in those areas anyway


----------



## IGWIN79

well said BJP , you know your stuff


----------



## MissE

Hi BJP thats good to know the clinic is opened, maybe i can stop stressing now. They froze all my embies cos i developed OHSS and my ovaries became enormous. They kept talking throughout treatment about my size, saying i was small and that seemed to have an impact on their decisions.

I am crap at taking tablets and things so i had to set alarms on my phone to remind me. Found this very useful. DH thought i was nuts but i didn't miss any sprays. Hope you get into the way of it.

Wee emma get plenty of rest. Test in the morning and see what tomorrow brings.      
It does just sound like old stuff coming away.  
Emma XX


----------



## Moonbeam08

miss e i think i will try the alarm setting trick as im obviously gonna be bum at this remembering lark. 

i know later on in tx will be more impt than 4 days in but i wanna start getting it right so its like second nature..

is good to know what they look for when considering ohss  - they must breed them small around this part of the country miss e - im not much over 5ft LOL

SW -


----------



## mariabelfast

Girls,
getting a cup of decaff before Eastenders starts on bbc3.
Night all,
Maria


----------



## MissE

BJP hope the alarm setting works. Def did for me cos i'm a bit of an airhead at times.
As long as you're not very skinny as well cos then you will be in trouble. I'm 5 ft 5 and 8.5 stone and they keep telling me i'm very slight. Don't think it would be a problem if i conceived naturally so whats the difference.
Sometimes i think they just make up any old excuse.

E xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

ohh miss e - im about 5ft 3 and about 8st 3... i overstimulated on iui number one and got 4-6 follies with 75 units .. oh im petrified of overstimulating.. .. im very slightly built.. all my weight is on my hips and thighs.. small waist but curvy thats right isnt it niceday !?!?!?

i put weight on over xmas as im normally about 8st and thought i dont wann be losing any for tx.. im glad i didnt now...

but you are right.. if it was 'natural' there wouldnt be an issue.. so ??//


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi girls,

You lot can sure chat, it's hard to keep up!!!    Good to see you are all in high spirits, it must be the sunshine!    

Sorry for lack of personals, been quite busy last couple of weeks but i have been lurking about in the shaddows.

Wee Emma...Good luck with your test date tomorrow.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you. It can be quite normal for old blood to appear, your womb is shedding the old stuff in order to replace with nice, new and health cells for your embie. Lets call it a natural spring clean!   It's sometimes classed as a good fertility sign!      Good luck sweetie  

AFM... I had my presentation evening last night which was good and informative, lots of paper work to go through but good news is that our first consultation and dummy ET is on 20th April so will be joining you all soon !!!

Good luck to everyone sending you lots of baby dust  

Bunny xxx


----------



## emak

Emma im praying that everything will be ok for you ,please god let it be BFP


----------



## Ladyhex

OMG all them pages i missed last night    

Wee-Emma       for your BFP     
Emak ~my house is beautiful ...it like a new house lol    

bunny..yeeha on getting started    

missy~great news on you starting after next AF   

BJP~well said to wee-emma   

I missed so much last night i fell asleep at half 8


----------



## IGWIN79

just popping on to wish emma all the luck in the world


----------



## emak

Wee Emma   that everything is great with you and that you have your deserved BFP


----------



## NCKB

for Emma today xxx


----------



## jellybaba

Afternoon all, jees its v quiet on heer today - whasssup?

Mariabelfast wishing you al the luck in the world for testing on Monday 

Wee Emma I'm thinking of you pet, I am hoping and praying that you are ok, I'm persumimg no news is good news 



Hi Ladyhex, Sweet chilli, yella, Pipper, bumble, emak, NCKB and anyone else I've missed

Jx


----------



## Babypowder

couldn't find us there-think these drugs have me  

Wee emma-howsthings this morn?    

Jelly it is quiet-SW and LX must be doing something productive today


----------



## Sparty

Wee emma, hope Jella's right and no news means good news  

Bunny - thats great news, that you will be starting soon 

Hmm now what should I have for my lunch??

God I love fridays


----------



## jellybaba

yeah BP like seeing who can get the glitteriest (is there such a word?) ticker lol


----------



## jellybaba

sparty I'm having a tin of heinxz spag bol -yum


----------



## Sparty

Jella, think i'll have homous and salad or soup?? Big decision 
How is ur   going?


----------



## Ladyhex

Afternoon ladies 

    wee-emma 

BP~trying to get my menus sorted and making alist for shopping    ......i cooked enough pasta for 3 weeks    

jelly~hows the 2ww going      

Marie ~not long now hun ...are going to test at the weekend ??    for a BFP

Yella~how did the first sniff go ?? 

sparty ~ what did you go for, for lunch...i had baked pots and tuna pasta, cant move now   

SW~ were are you hiding


----------



## Sparty

Lx- like the sound of a baked potato  having the homous and salad, only 2ww points


----------



## Babypowder

Well I got weighed lastnight-  maintained as they say, thank god I haven't been doing it, had a creme egg for my breakfast the other morn   
Your lunch sounded lovely LX, all this talk has put me in the mood for tomato soup  

LX soups are really good for SW-all free because obviously its just veg in them-I do lentil, potato and leek, carrot and corriander.
If you google and just put in SW lentil soup for example-it will throw up loads of things-there are forums like this but for SW, I got ideas of them-just lurking.


----------



## Ladyhex

BP~cheers for that ..will def have a look 
happy days about maintaining


----------



## jellybaba

Oh the 2ww is going just grand - she lied! lol
I am wishing my next week of my life away, if af stays away I could be tempted to text a day early 

I was really bad at lunch time, instead of sticking to my tin of spag bol I ended up in the local cafe and had a sweet chilli chicken and melted cheese panini - luvly jubbly!!

Yella hows the sniffing going? 

God I would die for a creme egg


----------



## Babypowder

Here ya go Jelly and     for ya too.


----------



## jellybaba

Oh BP you are the best  
Now how shall I eat it? top first scoop out the sloppy bit with my tongue? O r just all in in one go?LOL


----------



## Babypowder

jellybaba said:


> top first scoop out the sloppy bit with my tongue?


  thats my way yum!


----------



## jellybaba

Or I could scoop it out with my finger? 
Oh I'm getting all excited now -see what a creme egg can do to a girl??


----------



## IGWIN79

Afternoon everyone  
OMG cream eggs love them , have a bag of mini ones beside me , do yas want one   

Wee emma i am hoping all is ok hun , will be      for you 

Ladyhex i am herere LOL  , i had alot do to today , got the house all nice and clean , no more cleaning for me  

Had to phone DH and tell him to get me a hair dye , god i am going really grey , there are hunreads of the wee buggers   not happy 

hows everyone else keeping


----------



## jellybaba

Rite SW share 
I had a little smothering or yourself on my panini today lol -you tasted damn good girl


----------



## mariabelfast

thanks for all the well wishes. Think i'll test on Sunday cos im working Monday. Only a day early so i'm not really cheating 
Feeling a bit pukey hope thats a good sign.

Wee Emma where you ? Hope all's well


----------



## IGWIN79

Jelly         see ladyhex i am tasty and good      thanks jelly 
sorry ate them all after a nice bacon buddie with tones of red sauce   yum yum , could sleep now


----------



## Moonbeam08

sw- save a creame egg for me... been a year since i have had one. im v partical to mini eggs if u have any of those going begging as well ? lol

im still at work but feeing cheary as its only an hour til home time and the sun is out AND i got my first load of washing out on the line this year ! whoop whoop

on the down side - dh and i are cooking sun lunch for my parents, brother nanny and handicapped uncle so i have a lot of cleaning to do tonight aghhhhh


----------



## Velma

Hi girls,

Wishing you all the best of luck on your 2WW. I got my letter today Wohoo feels like i have been waiting so long for it now! I'm hoping it has come at a good time i think i am due AF in 2 days time which would mean i have to get my bloods fro day 3 on tues. I noticed the letter said that they try to get you based on the current months cycle but this doesnt always happen - Oh please, please please i dont want to have to wait a whol other month!! Did this happen anyone else?

Velma x


----------



## Sparty

Ahhh bacon buttie or sweetchilli chicken panini, oh and cream eggs for dessert   wonder how many points I'd have 2 use??

Kinda worried that wee emma has not been on today,    hope all is well.

Congrats Velma, not sure about others but I was taken as the letter said on the current cycle with no more waiting except for af to start

Marie, its funny when ur feeling good about feeling pukey   for sunday

Don't know how to do the quote thingy......"top first scoop out the sloppy bit with my tongue? " Jella that put me in mind of the ad.. How do you eat yours


----------



## jellybaba

Whoo hoo Velma thats fab your getting started, I think they only put that on the letter to cover themselves, I 've never heard of anyone being asked to wait until the following month, they maybe only do it if they are really really busy or it u falls around holiday time when they might be closed - its all geared to suit them really isn't it? Never mind the fact that we all have lives to plan too  

Have you worked out yet who will be your cycle buddies?

BJP get you with the washing on the line - proper Mrs doubtfire arentin ye?! Lol

Oh Maria how exciting!! Are you doing a clear blue or sticking with the RFC's test?


----------



## Velma

Thanks Girls, 

Oh really hope thats the case! 

No havent worked out who will be my cycle buddies - is there an easy way for me to find out without have to go through all entries?? Its NHS in royal that i'm going through! Have been hoovering on here but didnt really feel i belonged in any of the cycle threads til i had something to to say when i would be taken.

Oh all the talk of food making me hungry only back of hols and trying to eat good :-( but i know there is a huge bag of crips lurking in the cupboard and it is a fri night and all! 

Velma x


----------



## yellazippy

Afternoon lovely ladies  

Wee emma honey     all is ok with you today     

Jelly & Maria i know the 2ww is a head melter sending loads of            your way    

SW BP & LX   be good this weekend ...not     i`m now officially booze free      

Hi Sparty BJP2008 god all this talk of creme eggs Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm   

Bunty well neighbour hows things progressing for you  

Norma hope your well   

Hi Velma great news you got your ticket    if your AF is the first half of the month you`re a dead cert  

i`ve never heard of anyone being pushed back a month  

Well the ole spray is just as i remember....bl**dy mingin   

I`m having a non alcoholic night in with some of my girlfriends later so i`ll catch up tomorrow hopefully 

Have a great weekend all

Yella x


----------



## yellazippy

Pipper         DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan         EC - 09 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb        

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan         EC - 10 Feb         ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb        

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb         EC - 17 Feb         ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 03 Mar        

Wee Emma   DR - 15 Jan       Stimms - 04 Feb         EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb     OTD - 05 Mar

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 19 Feb         ET - 22 Feb      OTD - 08 Mar

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar         ET - 12 Mar       OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar         ET - 18 Mar       OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou     DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 16 Mar         ET - 19 Mar       OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr       OTD - 17 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 07 Apr          ET - 10 Apr       OTD -24 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May


----------



## emak

Afternoon ladies OMG you are all talking about my fav subject FOOD    .We are going to my mums tonight for tea and she is making roast beef dinner ohhhhh i canny wait ,sunday dinner on friday night (makes a nice change from the chippy) 
Was checking in to see if Emma had come online ,dear god i hope all is ok with her    
Yella you enjoy your alcohol free evening with the girls ,i have a hen night next saturday which will be fun with no vino ....i think not !!! 
LX how u finding SW i didnt like it at all ,as i felt that i had to really plan what i was cooking for the whole week and working full time was a bit of a pain ,at least when i was at WW i just counted my points and if i had too much would just do extra exercise etc ,it just suited me much better and i lost over 5 stone on it (possibly have most of it back on again) 
Maria any testing yet huni ? If i was you have a few extra tests in the house for when u do ,even when i had my bfn i always did a couple just to be sure ,and now i have my bfp im still testing every morning ,have only one more clearblue left in the house and im buying no more ,have spent a fortune this week on hpt   
Jelly whens otd ,how u feeling any symptoms at all?
Velma WHOOO HOOOOOO for getting your golden ticket ,good luck chick
BJP sounds like u have a busy weekend planned ....what ya cooking for dinner ?
BP how you getting on with d/r jabs now ,u still sore with them?
Sweet any more word back from Origin? Cant believe you are trusting DH to buy u hair dye 
Sparty good for you on the nice healthy lunch .im just back from starbucks and had a BIG slice of cake   (in my defence it was my lunch )
Hope i havent missed anyone   no news with me ,im back to work on Monday   worst bit about it is that im on lates 11-7  for 2 weeks ,im hoping someone might swap a few days with me but i doubt it as most people want the early shifts to get away iykwim ,have been off 4 weeks in total ,one unpaid leave ,one hols and 2 weeks sick its gonna kill me going back but suppose i need to get back into a routein and at least it will keep me out of the fridge and bikkie tin   .No plans for this weekend at all ,as have the hen party next week.Still not feeling any pg symptoms at all ,i say bring on the boking ,at least then i will be sure there is something in there   
Enjoy your weekend ladies and have a wee drink for me  
E xx


----------



## jellybaba

Drink? its been so long since I've had alcohol I've forgotten what it tastes like - haven't had a G & T past my lips since 9th January!!! If only I felt better for it I wouldn't mind  oh and DH hasn't bothered his hoop even trying to cut down, he has just guzzled his way through pint after pint of Tennents, it really is a mans world 

Yella enjoy your dry girly night in mrs 

Sparty I reckon you could get away with sneaking in a wee creme egg, sure you've probably saved up enough weight watchers points to have one  

Rightio I'm away to fill my boots with creme eggs lol - speak you all next week 
Jx


----------



## jellybaba

Emak! Bring on the boaking - yuck - but ikwym lol

OTD not until 11th - yeah right


----------



## mariabelfast

have 2 clearblue tests on standby. 1 definately wouldn't be enough
Welcome Velma!!
All this of creme eggs has given me such a chocolate craving. At least I can blame the extra qweight on tx 
Yella and Emak the thought of a dry nite out with the girls would kill me. DH is off to 40th tomorrow night. He has stayed off the booze so far, dreading the state he'll come home in. Just thought of another plus point to tx he can't torture me for sex when he's drunk!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone? Having some problems trying to type cos kitty cat walking all over me and keyboard.

Hope all is ok with wee emma      

you lot love your grub, making me want something really nice. Although think i might opt for a big tub of ben and jerrys ice cream rather than creme eggs. Both times today i've logged on and all the talk is about food.

Hi Velma, nice to have you here. Thats fab news getting your letter. Bet you can't wait to get started. Never heard of anyone being put back a month so i'm sure it will all be fine.

Just had my 1st wek back at work and it has been a week from hell. If i see one more patient with a sleep problem i think i might throw something at them.    

Emma xx


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone  

well i have had a rotten day. i didn't bother doing the hospital test as i honestly don't think there's any point. dh wants me to wait a day or two and do one, which i will but i've had quite a few scary clots and i have started to bleed within the last hour or so.

i am absolutely devastated and have cried my heart out all day, even writing this has me dripping tears on the keyboard. i just can't believe that i could have had a positive test every day since monday, even yesterday, for me to lose them at the last moment.

my heart is aching, thank you all for being so supportive and caring.


----------



## shaz2

Wee emma, im so so sorry to read yer post, im near   here myself for use, take care of each other at such a terrible sad time, we are here for you.


----------



## IGWIN79

Awe hun i am so so sorry , life is so fuc*ing cruel , wish i could give you a big hug      
Your DH is right do another test in a couple of days , you should really call the clinic hun just incase , or go to the lagan hos
Awe hun i dont know what else to say , look after you and dh , and we are all here is you need anything 
love sweetchilli xxx


----------



## MissE

wee emma, i'm so so sorry. Sending you loads of hugs        
You and DH look after each other. We are all here if you need us.
Emma xx


----------



## Sparty

Wee emma i'm so sorry, you have brought   to my eyes. What a terrible blow for you and your DH. Take care


----------



## norma30

Wee Emma=      im so sorry pet I dont know what to say  for u pet we r here for u when u need us xx

norma


----------



## Moonbeam08

ohh sweetheart this whole thing is soooo f**king cruel .. im gutted for you absolutley gutted and if there is anything i could do to make you feel better or change things i would   stay with us here darling.. talk, cry, scream.. whatever it takes.. we are here for you    i guess because you are 'unexplained' like me and DH i wanted this even more for you


----------



## Bunny-kins

So very sorry Emma


----------



## emak

Awwwww Emma im gutted for you chick thats just so cruel to have your BFP taken away like that     ,like sweetchilli has said would you not go to the hospital and maybe get hcg bloods taken ,and your DH is right you really should take another test maybe tomorrow or the next day.God my heart is breaking for you here


----------



## Velma

Thanks yellazippy for everyone status.

And thanks for all the reassurances everyone!

Wee Emma, I will be praying that this is just a blip and your BFP is still there when you check again in a couple of days. Im sure it is a very scarey time for you and my heart goes out to you! Look after yourself and i think the others are right you should get some advice.

Velma x


----------



## bunty16

jeezz...this is one roller coaster forum..and u gals can fairly talk..i thought i was bad.. 
anyhow...wee emma..  im gutted for u at the minute..but  that this is as velma says a blip , and thinking u should check again in few days..im in no way an expert in understanding any of the medical jargon or whats what...hardly know whats what with myself..but am thinking of u.xx
through a few private msgs to a very kind yellazippy(neighbour) im totally believeing that this FF is a place where im not only welcome but ive became so emotionally attached to all on here...regardless that i dont know any of u personally, i know u all in my heart..and  that our tx will be successful for us all and those that it has been successful for are enjoying happy and healthy nipper snappers ...take care u all..and have a fabbie weekend..regardless of lifes stresses and strains..we're lucky to be here..xxx


----------



## Ladyhex

awwww wee emma i wish i could give you one BIG HUG hun    i do think your DH is right hun about testing in a few days


----------



## mariabelfast

Emma can't believe the rotten few days you've had. Just   that as Velma says its a blip. Getting your bloods checked is a great idea. I'll be hoping & praying that this isn't the end of your journey. You deserve your baby honey and with any luck you'll have it


----------



## yellazippy

Wee emma i`ve been thinking about you all night and i`m so sad to log on today and read your news   

Your situation sounds very similar to my last tx in that i passed clots(which i believe were the pregnancy/s) and then had a bleed later

What i will say to you though is that if you have not tested since the bleed then i think you should   

There is always the outside chance that one of your embies is still there    

Even though i haven`t met you i feel like i know you and you come across as a really kind and caring soul and good things will come to you  

If this isn`t your time dont give up because your turn will come   

All my love thinking of you and DH and as the other girls have said we are all here if and when you need us


----------



## DC8

I am so so sorry Wee Emma. I know its hard but try to remain positive and test again in 2 days or so. Sometimes 1 wee embie can not stick and leads to bleeding and clotting and the other remains intact and well!!

Don't give up!!!

This is a fab place for support so everyone is here for you xx


----------



## DC8

Hello everyone

Haven't been on for a while and as usual so much happening. Wee Emma keep the faith! Emak - big congrats! You deserve this after so long.

I have now officially signed with Origins and hope to start ICSI in next few months (prob April / May). I am so excited to get started again but also fearful of the past disappointment that might happen again. My only hope is that ICSI will give me better fertilisation so hopefully a better chance.

My last cycle my 1 wee embie was only 4 cell on day 3. Does anyone know why that might happen? What makes for slow development?

I still have had no word of a review appoint at RFC and on asking said it might be up to 3 months so until then am in the dark about what really might have happened.

Would appreciate any info on embie development.

Thanks all and take care,

DC8


----------



## mariabelfast

Emma hope this morning brings you some joy. 

Well did a test this morning - 2 days early just couldn't wait & it was a B.F.P.!!!!!
Can't believe it. Gonna test tomorrow & monday anyway. Totally shellshocked but very happy


----------



## Velma

Wee Emma, thinking about you hun. I hope the next few days brings you some positives.

mariabelfast - congratulations that is fab news! I'm sure you are over the moon! 

Velma x


----------



## norma30

Mariabelfast- congrats omg im sure u over the moon 


Wee emma  for u hun

myhormones are officially up the left, was like a beast yesterday in work, snapping at patients my boss is not happy, then came home my SIL had her baby on thursday night and my mum was asking when am i going up to see her, considering as i dont speak to SIL i said NOT HAPPENING MOTHER to which my mum went nuts telling me im being very selfish my sister said to my mother to think before she opens her mouth because of us going thru this tx to which my mum said I already have dd and that i should be grateful and not be so self involved. I mean really I love my mum but AAAAARRRRGGGHHH!!! i CAME HOME IN TEARS havent told dh as he will go thru her for a dose of salts. SORRY FOR THE RANT and memememe post

norma30


----------



## MissE

Morning girls,

Wee emma i'm thinking about you hun.     

Maria congratulations. I'm sure you are delighted. thats fantastic news. 

Norma just you take some time to relax hun. The hormones can drive you round the twist. Don't worry about your boss. Mothers... ha!! We all love them dearly but they can be the biggest pains in the ass and so insensitive. My mum does the same but i think cos she has never been through anything like this she doesn't know how to handle it properly. Stay strong sweetie.  

Emma xx


----------



## emak

Emma      thinking away about you   that you and DH are ok


----------



## emak

Maria WHOO HOOOOO Im delighted for you mrs ,bet you are in shock .


----------



## GemmaC

Aww Emma pet, I am so sorry. I am sure you wee heart feels its torn in two. Really trust you have got better news this morning.


----------



## mariabelfast

have only told you ladies gonna keep it from family till I do the official test on Monday. After having got so many negatives over the years I keep checking the peestick to make sure!

Norma do what you can cope with never mind your mum. They'll always find fault anyway


----------



## GemmaC

Maria, a massive congrats to you hun! Delighted for you!!      . I bet your checking that pee stick every 5 mins, it lovely to see it!! I even checked mine I did in Nov a few weeks back ..and yep lines still there.


----------



## Sparty

Gemma can't believe you kept ur bfp pee stick    suppose I'm so used to dumping bfn ones that I never thought 

Marie        how lovely, well done mrs xx

Wee emma   how are you?

Ah Norma,   mums can be so funny, I think MissE is right they just don't understand (like most people) about the ups and downs we experience before, during and after tx. To be honest the only place I've found any sensitivity about this horrible journey is on here. Most people just assume that once you get tx thats it, no thought about the effect the drugs, pain and fear, etc can have on you.  

DC8 thats great that you will be starting tx again with Origin. We might end up   buddies, think we should be having our private tx at RFC around April/May time.


----------



## yellazippy

Maria wonderful news so excited for you       



Norma i sooo get the mum thing coz every time theres a preg in the family i always got the same "pull yourself together" nonsense 

Only recently did i tell her very firmly that unless your in my shoes you cannot possibly know what it feels like so _*BACK OFF*_  

Yes we love them dearly but only my FF friends truly _*get it*_ and h*ll girls some days its really tough   

I was chatting to my girlfriends last night and most of them had no idea of the complexity of IVF/ICSI

As one of them said " i thought you just popped the embryo in and voila job done your pregnant"   if only it was that easy  

Anyhow i hope everyone is well and enjoying our good weather    not quite  time but its getting there....


----------



## Bunny-kins

Maria



So pleased for you and DH!


----------



## Velma

Mariabelfast - sure at least you can tell us! It's hard i'm sure to keep it in when its so exciting but hard when you have been waiting so long to take it in that its an actual positive!! You done well Girl 

Norma - Sorry to hear about your mum - i think everyone experiences episodes like this from someone even if they dont actually mean it. My mum wants to tell me about everyone who is pregnant, giving birth or after having a baby and how the baby is doing etc - It is hard to listen to it and to be honest i wish she would ask how it is all going with me but it's never mentioned. Sometimes it feels like she cares more about everyone else. But i do think it is that people have no understanding and no idea where to start! I hope you feel better about it all soon - big hug!

Was hoping you might give me a bit of advice - i know this is probably a stupid Q. I am starting my tx and am supposed to get my bloods done on day 3 - i was expecting AF tomorrow (normal morning flow!) but it looks like it is starting today 2:45 pm so far very light only to wipe - sorry for info. So if this does not turn into full flow should i not count day 1 til tomorrow??

Would appreciate you responses!! 

Thanks,

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Hi  

Just a quickey as going to work  

Wee emma    to you, this IF is so cruel.


----------



## Babypowder

Maria and DH.........
on your


----------



## yellazippy

Velma i would count today as day 1....you can get your bloods done day 2 or 3 so i would get them done monday


----------



## Moonbeam08

maria -              for your  

norma - i can COMPLETELY understand where you are coming from re mum problem.. luckily i have a really sensitive mum who treads carefully but im not so lucky with my MIL.. to the point i dont tell her ANYTHING about tx anymore..    i live in constant FEAR of DH's SIL announcing BFP as they only got married in the summer .. then we get the .. 'see they can do it .. you have been marreid 3 years.. ' they HAVENT AN F**king clue.. 

rant over

wee emma - how are you today sweetheart


----------



## Velma

Hey yellazippy,

You have been very helpful - thanks for the info!! will ring and sort it for mon!!

Velma x


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone  

thanks for being so nice  

congratulations maria, i knew you'd get a bfp  

can i ask, does anyone jnow when that hcg stuff leaves your system? i'd hate to do a test and get a positive only for it to be picking up whats still floating about inside me?


----------



## emak

Wee Emma its good to hear from you pet .TBH i think you should go to either the hospital of your gp and get hcg bloods done as it would be a lot more acurate than a hpt   .This is such a horrible time you are going through and my heart goes out to you both ,had the bleeding stopped or whats happening now?


----------



## shaz2

congratulations marisbelfast on yer well deserved BFP............


----------



## niceday1971

Congratulations Maria on your   well done

Lx


----------



## wee emma

still bleeding but not heavy. i think i might go to the hospital tomorrow and ask them. i asked the doctor on friday but she said that docs don't really do blood tests anymore as they trust the peestick result. And i hadn't had clots by that point so i didn't tell her about those.

how are you today emma?


----------



## niceday1971

Hi emma 

was thinking of you today.  

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

Well girls hi to you all

I went to Sims in Dublin for an initial consultation as our back up plan that we are not going to need.  DH was not overly impressed it looks a lot nicer on line.  The consultant said that if we were going to have tx with them they would do a barrage of additional tests to give us the best possible chance of success.  Though we had a lovely day out and lunch in dublin.

I am just waiting on the af to arrive and get my payment and dates sent into rfc to get the ball rolling again and then I will be joining you mad women!  Just to say Dunnes Boutique have orange and red with a bit of pink duvet sets for ec and et.  Plus i am getting glittergirls homemade fertility poster for extra luck.

Lx


----------



## emak

Im not too bad ,feeling a bit crampy tonight though   I have just been checking on google for you chick and its all a bit confusing ,one site said that hcg can remain in system for anything between 9 and 35 days but the earlier in your pg you were the quicker it will leave your system ,def get yourself to the hospital and hopefully you will have the results the same day.....keeping everything crossed for you huni that you still have one wee beanie hanging on    

Shaz whats da craic?

Niceday ,i hope you dont need to go to Sims ,i have heard that they do offer all the extra tests ie immunes nk cells etc but its all so expensive and then the exchange rate with Euro is rubbish ,actually I KNOW you wont need to go there


----------



## niceday1971

Thanks emak I think you could be right!


----------



## shaz2

Hey emak, just chilling out, bored.com as usual...lol...hows u? wat u get up to over weekend? xx

Hi girls, Niceday i agree with emak, fingers an toes crossed you wont need to go down to dublin   

Hows everyone doing? Anyone doing anything nice for weekend??

xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

wee emma - i would ask gp or hospital to do bloods and they will need to do one set one day and a second set a few days later to establish whether hcg levels are going up (which i hope they are )or down.

home test aremerely qualitative, not quantitative... they just tell u if they detect hcg above a set sensitivity level... not the actual quantity. u will need bloods to do that. i suspect u would still have a level of hcg in ur system so it would mess with ur head less if u knew the level and established if was going up or down

i suspect u know all this aleady and im teaching u to suck eggs lol

but hope u find my thoughts useful ? big big hug


----------



## wee emma

aye, i've been reading about it tonight too and finding allsorts of different answers. i think i'll go tomorrow. i wish i'd went when the cramps first appeared.

hi niceday ,bjp, shaz  hope you're all well


----------



## IGWIN79

wee emma ,  if you go to the lagan they will do your bloods there thats were i got mine from , they were great there , not the A&E the early preg clinic , they will do all they can for you hun , i just wish you didnt have to go through this , i really is hard and difficult thing to go through not knowing , if you are or if your arent
I really hope you are hun  and wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## wee emma

thanks sc, where in the laganvalley is that? do i have to ask the doc to refer me? you think it would be open on sunday?

sorry to bombard you with questionsquestionsquestions  

i don't "feel" it anymore, so i don't think i am, i just want it recorded that i was.


----------



## IGWIN79

I went ot the A&E and see them first they will give you app for the early preg clinic i got one for the next day  , the ones in the clinic are brillant and really do everything they can for you 
and yes its the lagan valley , PM ofr you


----------



## mariabelfast

thanks for all the well wishes. you really are a brilliant bunch.   to everyone.

Emma I read somewhere the hcg stays in your system up to 14 days after the shot but getting the bloods done would probably be the best idea. Don't give up hope yet especially if the bleedings eased. 

Boooo to all those insensitive feckers out there. Thank god we've got this place to have a rant or some of us would be up on gbh charges


----------



## Moonbeam08

good morning ladies

sorry no smilies as im on my phone, lying in bed and dont wanna get up as then the madness will begin.... i have 7 people to feed and entertain today. luckily dh is the chef but i have to do all thw clearing up!

dog has been on alert forthe postman all morning and barking at everything he hears thinking it is thepostman... he just doesnt understand sundays lol

niceday- i hope u and dh are coming along on wed ! i cant wait to hear all about simms... good bad and ugly... i hope u can bring gg's fertility poster with u so we can all have a good look. wont belong now until u get started... my stimms start 'next week' wow i can actually say 'next week' now lol


----------



## niceday1971

Hi everyone

just heading off to tescos for the shopping how exciting!

BJP i will be there on Wednesday night dh is chickening out. I wont have the poster till next week because I havent been over to see gg at home yet.  Cant wait to see the glitterbabies again.  Dh was just saying he cant believe its 2 months from the last sipport meeting.  Hope time flies as fast whenever I am dr'ing.  

Hope everyone has a lovely sunday whatever you are doing.

Lx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

hows everyone today? Hope you are all keeping well.

Wee emma thinking of you hun.   

BJP i was reading your post and noticed you mentioned a meeting. Is it a support group meeting? Can anyone come along? Sorry for all the questions. 

Maria how are you today. I'm sure you are on    .

Hello to everyone else.
Emma xx


----------



## lyndy lou

hi where is the meeting and when? I am in co.armagh and not too far from craigavon.

had my first scan today at RFC, only another week until EC &ET. Getting really nervous now.

congrats to everyone getting the BFPs  - hope it's catching!!


----------



## niceday1971

Hi Lyndy lou and MissE amd anyone else living in the craigavon area

the meeting is facilitated by Infertility Network and is on :

Wednesday 10th March @ 7.30 in:
Room 2, Medical Education Centre
Craigavon Area Hospital
Portadown

would love to see you there.  Yella zippy do you not come to the meetings?  I have asked Fiona to post the details but I can pm her email if you are definitely interested.

Lx


----------



## DC8

Well done Maria! Congrats on the   

Its great to hear good news! 

Got my AMH results from origin. Was 14 and consultant said normal for my age (37) so am relieved!!! Always had high FSH (9+) so was expecting a bad AMH result.

Origin said I'll be on their normal dose (I think thats like the RFC high dose that I was on before).

Difference this time is that the dose will be steady and not decreasing like RFC. Also I'll be taking Suprefact Injections for DR instead of Nasal Spray.

Anyone had this? Does it have bad side effects? I had no side effects at all on Burselin Nasal Spray.

Finally received my follow up appoint at RFC for end April. At least I'll be able to ask some questions. 

Roll on Apr / May - can't wait to get started again.

Sparty - hope we're buddies again and its good news this time for us


----------



## mariabelfast

I took suprefact injections DC8 weren't too bad. i was a wee bit pmtish but none of those horrible menopause type symptoms. Well done on your AMH i'm 35 and mine was 4.6.
I dont know how you got on with your previous cycle but i had 2 with origin. First was a disaster then this time they put me on the antagonist protocol. Big difference from no eggs to 9. Maybe ask them about that. its a lot of money you're spending!

Wee emma hope you're ok 

Hope everyone else is enjoyiong their Sunday, beautiful day isn't it.

By the way tested again this morn still b.f.p.


----------



## MissE

Thanks niceday. Thats great. Can i ask, do most hubbies go to the meetings. Asked DH if he would be interested and he is a bit worried that he'll be the only man there.

Hope you all have a nice sunday.

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi DC8,

I'm with Origin at the min-sounds very similar to yourself-higher dose than RFC and suprefact instead of nasal spray and steady dose not decreasing.

The injections as you know are ok-the very 1st one I took a sort of reaction to, my leg(I do thigh) was swollen, red and very itchy, and left me with a huge bruise-any since have been not as bad- I still itch and swell and my legs are black and blue-but I'm prob not doing them right cause I used Gonal F pens no problem. The nurses said they have had reports of some reactions around injection site and just to carry on.

I d/r for 5wks on the spray the most I had was dry skin and a few night sweats, but I feel really different this time, like the effects are happening much quicker-Im exhausted most days, my skin is drying out, I use a £30 moisturizer and have ended up switching to E45 for my face cause its so dry    am I painting a nice picture here   I've had a few flushes aswell-I'll just be sitting watching TV or that and suddenly my face will start burning up   

But on a positive note   we are all different and really the things I'm pointing out aren't that big a deal apart from the tiredness, it prob could be worse and for what we paid-even DP is glad to 'see' the effects happening  

Lots of            for us, as the RFC seems to be ahead at the min in producing BFP's


----------



## niceday1971

Hi MissE

my dh usually goes but not this week.  There was another dh there the last time and doremouse usually brings her dh.  Its hit and miss which dh's turn up.

Lx


----------



## Babypowder

mariabelfast said:


> antagonist protocol


Think this is what im on  how long did you d/r etc for and did you start day 21? I started day 2 of af.

P.s didn't realise you where at Origin


----------



## Sparkleheart

hi girls

hope its ok for me to post on this thread even tho i dont know when im gna be startin tx yet!  

congrats to all the BFPs!!  thats so encouraging!   to wee emma, really hope everything works out for u  

we had our initial appt with prof mcclure 2 weeks ago.  he sent me to get my day 3 bloods done again and DH for another SA.  i got my blood test done on thursday and DH did his SA today.  once we have all those results prof mcclure will discuss with us what our next steps are which i imagine will be goin on to the private list for ICSI.  he said theres about a 4-6 month wait even privately.  i kinda wish it was less as just want to get started now that we've decided to do this!

look forward to getting to know u all and celebrating all ur BFPs with u!!

xxx


----------



## emak

Sparkleheart (love the name) welcome to FF ,fingers crossed all your day3 bloods come back ok and DH sa .Shame about the waiting list but at least it does seem to be getting shorter (at last),think thats what i found the hardest thing all the waiting. I think you will be in good hands with Prof mcclure ,i have heard good things about him ....and plenty about his wacky fashion sense   .You ask all the questions you want answered no matter how silly it may sound ,most of us have had tx at the rfc at one time or another and hopefully will be able to help you out  


Wee Emma how are you today pet ,did you go to the hospital?     

Emma xxx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, has everyone had a nice weekend.
Hi sparkleheart, welcome to ff. I hope everything works out for you. You are definitely in good hands with Prof McClure. He is lovely. seems a bit posh but is really so down to earth. I've just had my first cycle of ICSI under Prof and he made us feel so at ease. Good luck to you an your journey.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies

just nipping on to say HI as im surrounded by family at the mo 

NIceday - ahhh why is DH not coming .. did i scare him last time lol 
can you ask GG if she would be open to the suggestion of 'pass the poster'? im kinda hoping it ahs some magical BFP powers lol       im due for Ec and et at end of month and if she would be agreeable would she let you pass it on to me for a couple of weeks and then pass back to you before your ec?  i think if someone told me licking the ground from one end of porty down to the other would work id wanna do that too ! im a twit !  

Lyndy- Miss E, Yella/ any soutern board ladies or any who wanna travel a bit - why dont you gals come along on wed night.. tis a nice way to get together and sometimes there are even lovely buns.biscuits and tea yum yum.. we are all a lovely bunch there (even if i do say so myself) and we are all there to hold eachothers hands, have a gurn and a giggle and just do whatever the mood takes us.. we have even been known to have impromtu get togethers on a sat in town over a cuppa ( NIceday - we have to get your phone munber for such things lol). the meeting as NIceday said ( i lovel niceday ) is facilitated by INUK adn im so so glad i met the ladies and friends i have there.. come along and if anyone wants me to PM them my mobile number i will be happy to meet them at the front of the hospital as the room can be a bit tricky to find the first time you go.. after that you just follow your nose and ears for the bicuits giggles and titters!

if anyof you wanna come along and dont wanna go hunting for the room on your todd them let me know and i will PM you my mob number


----------



## mariabelfast

Welcome Sparkleheart
Babypowder I didn't dr on antagonist protocol but took tablets called Northisterone to delay my period so stimms could be timed well. Was on them for 2 weeks. Started gonal-f on day2 of af at a dose of 300iui, with a double dose for the first 2 days. Then about 5 days later I started cetrotide injections, this is the antagonist & stops you ovulating early. My schedule says antagonist protocol at the top in black letters so give yours a check. Really do feel it was this change thats given me my b.f.p.


----------



## wee emma

well we went to the lagan valley, waited nearly 4 hours to be told that they wouldn't do a blood test or a scan as they "had nothing to compare it to"   total waste of time.

i did a test there and it was negative and i did one before i went in and was also negative so i think its fair to say that its all over for us


----------



## niceday1971

Welcome Sparkleheart good to have you  join us.

I will just back up what BJP has said come along girls and join the fun at the craigavon meeting.  I will let you know the craic with gg's poster I think she is renting it out at a tenner a day! lol!

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

wee emma so sorry. You and dh take care


----------



## yellazippy

Wee emma so sorry   i`d really    this would turn around for you


----------



## IGWIN79

emma , the weee      they are supose to refer you to the other clinic hun 
I am soso  sorry for your loss hun      , its been a hard few weeks for you , big hugs from me     ,you and dh take your time to grieve hun


----------



## MissE

Wee emma i'm so so sorry hunny. This has been an awful hard time for you. Just take your time and you and DH look after each other.    

Emma xx


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all, oh how awful to have such contrasting news on here so firstly let me say Wee Emma and DH I am so so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time, please take care. 

Maria big congrats on the BFP   I am sure you are delighted and over the moon at your BFP has it sunk in yet?

I am going nuts wating for OTD - am I or aren't I pg?? I'm afraid of doing the test, every time I think about it my hands break into a sweat. I hate that our whole future depends on the outcome of this one test, please give me the patience to wait anotherfew days..

Yella hows the sniffing going?
Welcome sparkleheart, hope you feel at home on this board, the girl are grrreat  and 4-6 months isnt too bad, we waited  16months to get started out tx with NHS and the waiting was a nigthamre, far worse than the tx itself WTF?

Ayone endulge hemselve over the weekend with a cree egg or 2?


----------



## Velma

wee emma - so very sorry to hear the news - i was really hoping for you that it would turn out well! :-( A big hug and be good to yourself - let yourself grieve, i'm sure you are really going through it at the mo!

I went to RFC to get my day 3 bloods done today - nurse told me that i wouldn't be starting this month as they only have room to schedule so many ICSI's and since i am only getting my app next week for the HIV tests etc. That hopefully it would be next month or even month after :-0 i am really shocked i thought once you go the letter everything flowed ie day 3 bloods, day 21 down reg etc I was expecting 2 months in total for everything now is this whole process gonna take 3 to 4 months? It says on my letter no unprotected sex from 1st day of this cycle i.e. from sat. Sorry for the rant girls - would like to hear did this happen anyone else? am gutted right now! Maybe i am just nieve!!

Velma x


----------



## yellazippy

Pipper        DR - 04 Jan        Stimms - 28 Jan        EC - 09 Feb        ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb      

Bumble        DR - 06 Jan        Stimms - 27 Jan        EC - 10 Feb        ET - 12 Feb      OTD - 26 Feb      

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb        EC - 17 Feb        ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 03 Mar      

Wee Emma  DR - 15 Jan      Stimms - 04 Feb        EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb    OTD - 05 Mar         

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan        Stimms - 05 Feb        EC - 19 Feb        ET - 22 Feb      OTD - 08 Mar    

Jellybaba    DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb    OTD - 11 Mar

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb        EC - 09 Mar        ET - 12 Mar      OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar        EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar      OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou    DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar        EC - 16 Mar        ET - 19 Mar      OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar        EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr      OTD - 17 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar        EC - 07 Apr          ET - 10 Apr      OTD -24 Apr

Norma30    DR - 02 Mar        Stimms - 01 Apr        EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr      OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar        Stimms - 05 Apr        EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May


----------



## yellazippy

Hi Ladies  

Its very quiet on here today where are you all  

Just a quickie for me as i`ve hurt my back yet again   and am supposed to rest (pressure on my sciatic nerve and its   sore)

Jelly thinking of you you`ve done so well up to now     just another few days   

I truly understand the fear of testing   it far outwayed my thoughts of testing  early   

Girls so sorry no more personals i`ll try later on when i feel a bit more with it


----------



## bunty16

sorry ur not feeling so with it yellazippy..fingers crossed ur back to ur usual chirper self again soon.xx
lyndy lou...can i ask what time were u at RFC yesterday..i was there also and was near on murderous side with dp..daft man played silly games on his fone, and then near lay and slept in chair..honestly!!!


----------



## mariabelfast

Emma im just gutted for you & your dh  . Put yourselves first for the next while & take some time to grieve.

Not long now Jelly!!!   you get the result you want


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Wee Emma, I am so so sorry hun   , what a time you've had, your poor wee head must be all over the place.
It really is so unfair this IF caper, take time to grieve and look after yourself and your DH.

BB


----------



## norma30

Wee Emma    so sorry pet    Idont know what to say u and dh take ur time and grieve for ur loss  xx


norma30


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Maria, wooooohoooo, fab news, congratulations, bet you are over the moon  

Yella, you poor thing, nothing worse than a sore back, I did mine in a few years ago and it still plays up, sometimes I can't even put my own shoes on or get off the loo by myself  .

Well Jelly, confession time, have you given in and tested early I admire anyone who holds out until OTD, but that's just me, I unwrap my xmas pressies and have a sneaky peek then rewrap them  . I have everything crossed for you  

So girls, I am now the proud mummy to 2 10 week old boxer puppies!! We just couldn't stand the house with no furbabies, we still miss our two that are in heaven desperatley but it's great having doggies back in the house again, it eases the pain a bit. I had forgotten what hard work puppies are but I've just enrolled them in puppy school so fingers crossed they'll be transformed!!

Hope everyone is doing as well as can be on this rollercoaster ride.

BB


----------



## norma30

Yella- how did u hurt ur back, were u jumping off the wardrobes again  hows the sniffing going 

Has anyone had any side effects?  im getting some serious hot flushes and headaches, plus i nearly knocked myself out in work today and still having the 16yr old triplet dream!!!!!!!!!

wasnt today a gorgeous day  bit chilli


still cant  get through to gynae secretary so stuff it after speaking to locum gp in work my tubes and uterus are clear of endo and buserelin suppresses endo anyway so having lap done wont make much of a difference.so have decided not to have it done.


HELLO TO EVERYONE

norma30


----------



## MissE

Hello ladies, hows everyone today.

Yella you poor thing.   Nothing worse than a bad back. Make sure you rest plenty, hoping it gets better soon.

Norma the sprays are awful. Flushes are terrible. You seem to be going along fine and then all of a sudden you feel like you are in an oven. I also had very disturbed sleep. The side effects did pass for me when i started stimms.

LMBB how exciting. Boxer puppies are gorgeous but i'm sure they are hard work cos they are so bouncy. Good luck with the training.

Jelly not long now. Wishing you loads of luck.      

Velma i'm so sorry your treatment has been put off hunny. That is so annoying cos you get yourself all psyched up for treatment. I hope things work out and you get your cycle started as soon as possible.   

Hello to all the other ladies. Hope you are all well. 

Emma xx


----------



## emak

Wee Emma     i hope you are DH are ok       

No news with with still waiting for my bloods that were done on Thursday to come back ,didnt sleep a wink last night worrying about it ,but have booked myself in for another set in the morning .I hope you are all well and keeping sane on this rollercoaster .
Jelly come on tell the truth  
Yella    awwww poor you with sore back 
Girls soory for lack of personals soooooooo tired need to go to bed.
E xx


----------



## lyndy lou

bunty 16 - i was at the royal for a 10am apt yesterday with prof mcclure!  Don't remember seeing a fella playing games on his phone! and if I'd seen him closing his eyes to sleep I think i would have laughed out loud!!!! what time were you there?  I was with my hubby and actually whispered to him ' i wonder if any of these girls are on FF'

BJP thanks for the offer to meet me on weds night. I would really like to go but I am away to London wth work on weds and won't be home til about 9am!

so you girls are both from the craigavon/co armagh area?? me too

funny to think so many of us are going through this and we could literally be passing each other on the street and wouldn't know!!


----------



## Velma

Thanks MissE,

Ended up emailing my consultant to get some clarification was just feeling a bit down at the thoughts of spending two months with no trying and waiting to get started. The consultant said i will more than likely start this month - so fingers crossed. Not sure why the nurse thought different. 

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

velma- thats great news... hug... hopefully you will get your dates through soon and you will be well and truely on the tx ball

bumble- i wanna come play with the puppies... bless... i hope u got good classes booked. boxers are v intelligent and will be keen to learn and quick to pick things up!

lyndy - tis a shame u cant make it on wed. me and the gals would love to have met u. offer still stands for the next meet which should be in may... there seems to be quite a few of us from co. armagh on here.. you, me, miss e, yella, niceday, bunty? bumble?( to name a few from memory). can u imagine us all in the one place at the one time! what a geg that would be! perhaps an informal get together is called for lol

wee emma how are u feeling sweetie? have been thinking lots about u

norma- no dr hot flushes for me but im abit headachy and my sleep is disturbed by upsetting 'dreams' like sil getting bfp, masacres at weddings, u name it. not v pleasant i tell you. im aso very meloncoly and feeling quite low, negative and unexcited by the whole tx as i have convinced myself im waisting my time as it will be a bfn. i wanna get my hope back... this is the bit i should be excited not like this... these thoughts should wait until 2ww and let me enjoy some hope for now. maybe i will feel better when af comes and stimms start. hope so. hope its just spray effects making mw feel this way ?


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all   

ok ok I confess I tested early, 4am this morning to be precise and its a whopping great big [fly]*BFP*[/fly] whooooooooooo hooooooooooooooo   

thanks for all your good wishes

I am sitting in work with my pee stick in my bag that says "pregnant 1-2 weeks" yippppeeee - am I weird lol?


----------



## GemmaC

Ahhh!! Jella a           !!! YEA!! Congrats to you and DH, brilliant news!! Delighted for ya!!


----------



## niceday1971

Jellybaba many congratulations! wooooooohooooooo!

Lx


----------



## Velma

Jellybaba - a big congrats well done!!

Thanks  BJP2008 am itching to just get going although i know it will be such a rollercoaster! I hope you feel better soon - mind over matter it's good to be optimistic, i read somewhere that it is hard to go through it feeling negative at least the positive thoughts get you through it better there will be times when the feelings get the better of you - but you need to feel that you are doing your best and for a reason. You can do this sweetie - sending you some good vibes and hoping things pick up for you real soon!

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone.

Jelly     on your BFP. Thats fantastic. I'm sure you and DH are over the moon.

Velma that is great news that you will get started this month. Hopefully it wont be long now. Wishing you loads of luck.

BJP the sprays are terible but try not to let it get you down.  Sending loads of good vibes your way          . Hope you start to get your positivity back soon.   .
I think i would still like to go on Wed night however don't know if DH would come along.

Wee emma how are you today honey? Hope you and DH are ok.   

To all the other ladies out there. Hope you are all keeping well.
Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

jelly - thats wonderful news. i had a suspicion u ad tested this am when i woke up! must be physic !

whoooooo hooooooo!

if all these ivf bfp's dont get my positivity back i dont know what will lol (hug) for velma and miss e for your words of encouragement.

miss e - my dh has never come with me to the meets... nice day's dh wont be there this week and the other regular lad wont be there this week either... so is maybe not the best meet for him to come along to if it makes him feel a bit uncomfortable its fine to come along on your ownsome... we will look after u sweetie (hug) nothing worse for u to be there and having to suffer the 'can we go yet' looks from an unwilling dh lol. come along even if he doesnt wanna come this time and then report homw how lovley we all are and next time the regular boys will be back too.. p if u want to meet me at the front of craigavon hospital and show u where the room is i can pm u my mobile number as i promised before i would xoxoo


----------



## emak

OMG OMG Jellybaba CONGRATSso pleased for you both .....must dash as i about to start work but will be back later.I got my bllods back and all is good


----------



## NCKB

[fly]CONGRATS JELLY ON THE  [/fly]


----------



## Babypowder

JELLY AND DH  great news and well done for not testing tooooooo early


----------



## Babypowder

Emak      glad the bloods are looking good woohoooo.

 everyone else 

  its nearly time for the magners and ice weather   


BP


----------



## jellybaba

ah shucks girls I'm touched by your good wishes, I'm getting all emotional, must be the pg hormones kicking in  

Emak glad the bloods came back good, all is loking well for you, the only way is up 

Babypowder shame on you for mentioning alcohol when us girls are tea total!! I would so love a large chilled glass of vino-de-collapso lol


----------



## DC8

Congrats Jelly!!!       Yeah!!! What a roll... Hope it keeps up!

A question for Babypowder and Mariabelfast -  I signed the forms and paid depositi at Origins mid Feb. They said I should receive letter this month for April AF. 

Does this sound about right to you? How long did you have to wait? Thanks for replies x


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Whooooo Hoooooo Jellybaba's having a baba        
I am so happy for you and your DH, huge huge congrats. My word RMH is gonna be busy oct/nov/dec this year!!

BB


----------



## jellybaba

Ah thanks Bumble,my very own little jellybaba! how is your little bumble bee doing? 
Have you been for 3 week scan yet? 
Does it take them long to send you out apt for scan? I'm holding off until OTD beforeI post mine off with my BFP news.

Oooh I could jump off a dolls house lol


----------



## Bunny-kins

Jelly,



to you and DH! So vey chuffed for you! 

Woweeee we seem to be on a roll on this board! I hope all your babydust is going to rub onto the rest of us! May have to arrange a weekly mass of bump rubs on the screen!  

Good luck to all the lovely PG ladies and those who are waiting for testing, starting or in the middle of cycling! 

Bunny xxx


----------



## bunty16

lyndy lou..we were there for 9.15, was closer to half 9 til i was called..
well, was at EC today..and to be honest im totally gutted..only 2 eggs and reading here lasses with loads im so annoyed..feel a total failure


----------



## Moonbeam08

bunty sweetie... cant do smilies from my phone but wanted to give u a hug

i know u say u are gutted and i know thats how you are feeling as we all hope for that magical dozen with some left for fet. this process has so amny hudles sweetie but u have just climbed a huge one.. YOU GOT EGGIES ! i have head of many a lady that only gets as far as ec to find her journey is over. yours isnt. the good bits start here (hug)

im sure there are girls on here would rather 2 of fabby quality like yours than a dozen of questionable quality.. and with ur super pair i have no doubt that u will have 2 beautiful embies this time tomorrw when they get jiggy with it tonight.

did they tell u how many follies they saw during scans or anything along the way ?

put ur feet up tonight hunny andhave a wel deserved vino xox


----------



## bunty16

BJP2008..at scan on Sunday there was 7 follicles..and all good to go ahead for today..feel such a failure, especially as hearing of ladies in cubicles in recovery beside me having 9 and 5 eggs..well just have to hope all gets proper jiggy tonite and fone in morning to hear whats what..thanks.xx


----------



## Bunny-kins

Bunty, I second what BJP said... You got 2 lovely eggies and I bet they are gorgeous ones too    It's hard when you hear others having more than you because you think you could of done better but it's not a competition hun, those ladies may have 5 or 9 but you don't know whether they are any good, yours may be the creme a la creme of the eggie world!    Your lovely eggies and spermies are now having a love dance and tomorrow you will have beautiful embies! Sending you lots of     for tomorrow huni!  

Bunny xxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

bunty.. i hope you take heart in this story sweetie.. a chum of mine recently had tx in london and they nearly cancelled her as she didnt respond to tx.. at the 11th hour the decided to do ec. she got two eggies and all the time she wAS HEARING over night one fertilised..


----------



## Moonbeam08

I POSTED BY MISTAKE


----------



## Moonbeam08

PLEASE WAIT UNTIL I TYPE THE REST OF MY STORY


----------



## Moonbeam08

ANYHOO she was hearing all through her tx about the ladies along with her in teh clinic about all the eggs and perfect e2 readings they were getting during stimms....

over night one of her eggies fertilised and low and behold she is due to pop very soon with a baba.. her two eggies did just the trick for her..   

unfort for the one of the ladies who go the perfect number of eggies and fertliisation and some left for fet - she got a bfn 

so you see hunny its not the number that matter.. all will be well... i know you are gutted but you have done so well.. and when you get et and your perfect BFP you will see that and i will get to say 'i told you so'


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Jelly. hopefully we'll meet in award in 8 & half months time! 

Bunty keeping everything crossed for you. The girls are right it only takes 1  

Dc8 my first icsi with origin I was waiting for nearly 6 months!!! That was back in the summer 09 and they were mad busy cos the royal weren't doing private tx. this time I only waited 2 months. They're generally quite honest so i'd say April it is. Not long now!

Did clearblue digital this morning, now says 2-3 weeks. Wooohoooo!


----------



## Babypowder

Bunty          its Quality over Quantity.

DC8 I think I was around 4mthns waiting at Origin-Proff McClure brought me 'over' as his patient from the RFC, so I had a quick consultation in OCT then one in NOV to officially sign forms then they said you'll hear from us in Jan, started tx in Feb.


----------



## emak

Bunty huni ,i am speaking from experience ,as you will see from my signature im a poor responder ,on my first tx at rfc i only got one egg and was totally devasted and terrified as all your hopes are on your one wee egg getting to et .I totally understand how you are feeling its just soul destroying when you are reading about everyone else getting loads ,i remember i used to get so annoyed with girls who were complaining about getting "only 5" eggs ....god what i wouldnt have done to have had even 2 .I heard it all ...it only takes one etc BUT that is so true ,just look at me now i didnt get loads this try either (only3) but as the other girls have said it QUALITY over quantity in this game .I will be   that there is loads of action in the love lab tonight          
Emma


----------



## Sparty

Jella and Mr Jella on ur wee Jella baba      

Bunty, the girls are right (as usual  ) I had 6 eggs last time and only had 1 for et. It not the amount you get, its what happens tonight in the love lab        you get 2 lovely embies. 

Sparkleheart great to see you posting on here 

Yella - how is the back?

Wee emma, how are you?

Sparty xx


----------



## niceday1971

hi Girlies 

Bunty it only takes one send those wee eggies some pma!    

well the dreaded   has arrived! woohoo!  Looks like I will be injecting before the end of the month.  I am going to go to the rfc on thursday and get my bloods done and personally hand in my info and payment.  Was wondering should I ask to get the other bloods done as well when we are up that far.  Last time they lost my bloods and I had to get them done the day before our pre tx appointment.

Girls there is such a great run of BFPs long may it last. 

Lx


----------



## ginger07

Hiya all   

Just thought I'd pop over (hope you don't mind), to congratulate all you lovely ladies on your    , what a roll this thread is having at the minute, can't wait to see you all in the bumps and babes thread shortly.

A great big     for everyone that has disappointment these last few weeks, but rest assured your day will come, hopefully sooner rather than later.

Ginger XO


----------



## bunty16

morning ladies..yella are u still lying flat on ur back?? ..hows tx going for u so far pet. 
and to all u well wishers and with words of great comfort and luv yesterday...its worked..rang embryologist lady there and go ahead for Friday for transfer..2 wee me's and dp...gawd luv em...
take care and thanks again.xxx


----------



## niceday1971

Well done bunty.  Good luck for friday.

Lx


----------



## Bunny-kins

That's brilliant news Bunty!   Good luck for Friday!!!


----------



## jellybaba

Great news bunty, Hope all goes well on Friday for you


----------



## wee emma

congratulations jelly


----------



## jellybaba

thanks Emma, how are you?


----------



## Babypowder

Ack Bunty was just coming on to say   but you've posted-great news       for Friday then you'll be PUPO 

Jelly hows you?

Emak did you get a second set of bloods? is there any indication of twinnies?

Yella  hows the back  how you finding D/R?

LX  hope your ok.

Sweetchilli hows you?   

Big  to everyone else.

Ahh working double shift today  had to give Origin a phone, started bleeding lastnight  but as I've had my last af wasn't sure what was going on-but they said it was break-through bleeding, had similar last d/r but they had told me it wouldn't happen this time as I didn't start on day 21, seems I have so said unless it gets very heavy just carry-on  the joys.


----------



## jellybaba

Hay BP I'm doing good, trying not to stress too much about what comes next iykwim, can't help feeling as if the BFP is too good to true, and so knicker watch continues.. Its so hard not to analyse every twinge, trickle and bloated feeling that I get, I spose that the way things are going to be for the next 8 months.. 

DH broke the news to our furbaby last night (our cat, cleo) that she will no longer be the only child in the house! She really is like a child sometimes only she is the boss not me!

I had break through bleeding for a about a week during d/r but it says in the leaflet that comes with the spray that this might happen so I didn't worry about it too much although it did have an impact on our bedroom antics!


----------



## wee emma

not doing great to be honest, i'm going to take a wee break from ff i think as i'm finding the amount of bfp's hard to cope with (i am pleased for you all though  )

good luck to everyone else.    

(bp, me also likee farmville, wanna wee neighbour?)


----------



## jellybaba

Emma I totally understand I think a break from ff might so you the world of good but you know where we are if you fancey a chat, I have been thinking about you a lot over the last few days, I hope you will be ok, take care mrs


----------



## wee emma

thankyou jelly


----------



## Babypowder

Wee emma   I totally understand, I took a break from here along with other girls, its so hard, we're all in the same boat and the BFP's are hard fought and longed for, so you are overjoyed for the girls,  but when you don't get that joy yourself its devastaing, take as long as you need, we're all here when you need us


----------



## wee emma

thanks muchly bp, wish i was stronger


----------



## Babypowder

jellybaba said:


> Hay BP I'm doing good, trying not to stress too much about what comes next iykwim, can't help feeling as if the BFP is too good to true, and so knicker watch continues.. Its so hard not to analyse every twinge, trickle and bloated feeling that I get, I spose that the way things are going to be for the next 8 months..
> 
> DH broke the news to our furbaby last night (our cat, cleo) that she will no longer be the only child in the house! She really is like a child sometimes only she is the boss not me!
> 
> I had break through bleeding for a about a week during d/r but it says in the leaflet that comes with the spray that this might happen so I didn't worry about it too much although it did have an impact on our bedroom antics!


   yip DP is bracing himself for telling our wee fur baby-but I just know her, she'll be in the pram as soon as your backs turned, sooooooooo spoilt 

Im   you saying about the bedroom antics, I had just said to my friend (ONLY one that knows im doing this again-keeping my gob shut this time   -anyway) I said fs, I said to DP right we better get  cause you won't be coming near me after e/c, then that happens


----------



## IGWIN79

Wee emma, all of us on here would feel the same way if we were in your position , i found it hard reading all the BFPs after my miscarriage
we could never be strong enough to cope with a loss of a baby , we just have to learn to cope with it in our own way and its bloody hard      
if you ever need a chat just PM me hun


----------



## Babypowder

hit the space bar-lost my post! Wee emma have to run to work, but don't be hard on yourself-you've been through a lot and all while trying to cope and keep a smile on your face for others   

Chat later better go.


----------



## jellybaba

Emma I think thats the hardest part, pretending to be ok when your not. Are you back to work this week?


----------



## mariabelfast

Best of luck for friday Bunty

Emma just put yourself first for the next while & try to get your head together. To have even started this journey you're so strong. But I know how you feel after my cancelled cycle I shut myself off from everyone for weeks and if thats what you need to do keep sane then go for it. will continue praying for you & thinking about you. And asthe girls say when you're ready, pop back in to say hello


----------



## wee emma

frig sake can't stay away   keep wanting to come back and read the nice things you say  

have taken another week off, will be going back next thursday. just can't face people at the mo.

right, going to go and make us a cuppa and find something bad for me to eat.

thank you all so very much.


----------



## bunty16

wee emma..i too am wishing u well and hope that u take care of urself over the next while and recover..to bounce back even stronger than u already are..if thats possible...luv u guys all..


----------



## emak

Wee Emma     totally understand how you feel ,after all my prev txs i always took time out ,i think you need to because tx is so consuming of all your thoughts,emotions ,time etc .You need to take time to recover and for you and dh to look after each other ,we are all here for you when you are ready     

Bunty


----------



## bunty16

morning ladies..hope u are all well on this nippy wee thursday..
ive walked the dogs and am supposed to be cleaning windows whilst dp is away to sand down a table we got yesterday..but couldnt resist a wee peep on here, regardless of windows being so pigging i cant hardly nosey out of em to see what neighbours are up to ..
hope u all have a nice day and shall be back later to see whats happened on here today.xx


----------



## jellybaba

Morning all! 

Bunty wish I had your energy!

Yella where are ya mrs? Is the old back still giving you gyp?

Emma I new you'd be on


----------



## yellazippy

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb        EC - 17 Feb        ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 03 Mar    

Wee Emma  DR - 15 Jan      Stimms - 04 Feb        EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb    OTD - 05 Mar       

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan        Stimms - 05 Feb        EC - 19 Feb        ET - 22 Feb      OTD - 08 Mar      

Jellybaba    DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb    OTD - 11 Mar      

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb        EC - 09 Mar        ET - 12 Mar      OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar        EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar      OTD - 01 Apr

Lyndylou    DR - 01 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar        EC - 16 Mar        ET - 19 Mar      OTD - 02 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar        EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr      OTD - 17 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar        EC - 07 Apr          ET - 10 Apr      OTD -24 Apr

Norma30    DR - 02 Mar        Stimms - 01 Apr        EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr      OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar        Stimms - 05 Apr        EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All  

Jelly a massive congrats on you        

Bunty i know you`ve had a tough couple of days but wonderful news you`ve 2 embies for ET on friday     

Wee emma its so tough seeing all the BFPs honey alot of us have been there too just keep strong you`re turn will come   

I haven`t been able to get out of bed since tuesday (though i managed to the bathroom on my own this morning    )

Had to get the GP out yesterday who grunted of yes thats sciatica bed rest for a week and left me with enough pills to start a chemist

When i mentioned i was DR for IVF and wasn`t supposed to take all the strong medications his words were "forget that it wont be 

happening in the near future" Mr Personality or what   

So i`m muddling along taking as few pills as possible and    that bed rest will help   

The DR is fine the only dide effects are my ovaries are burning which is strange (didnt do that last time  ) no moods thou   

This is first day i`ve felt like turning laptop on so sorry i`ve been slack on the list updates  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## bunty16

poor u yellazippy...and grrrrr at ur bad doctor...can i recommend garlic or black pepper with anything u eat to help with ur sciatica..i trained at reflexology and aromatherapy and that seems to help...warming foods......but also next time THINK before u go flinging urself off the wardrobe 
take care and hopefully u'll soon be back to keeping us company on here.


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Bunty thanks for that i`ll defo try the garlic and black pepper and back to swimming too   

How are you feeling today not too tender i hope    as for flinging myself off wardrobes


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone today.

Yella you poor thing. Make sure you rest up. I know how you feel.  Had to come home from work early today as can hardly walk, pain in back so severe. I'm hobbling up and down like a ninety year old. 

Bunty that is great news about your 2 wee embies. Real wee fighters. Hope all goes well on friday.

  hello to BJP and niceday. Lovely to meet u ladies in person.

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all keeping well. 

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Miss E its no fun is it   how did the meeting go then ladies ??


----------



## jellybaba

What on earth have you two been up to? Two sore backs um hum - wardrobe diving a popular sport in your area? lol


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi ladies

i must be the only one that doesnt do wardrobe leaping 

last nights meeting was grand. we were spoilt rotten with drinks, buscuits, chocolates and MissE's home made YUMMY SCRUMMY buns... wish i had been more gready and asked to take 2 instead of only 1 home lol    

how is everyone today??

im still feeling a bit negative about the outcome of this treatment and i spoke about it last night and i think the ladies are right .. i had sooooo many problems throughout iui and hurdles that its like a self defense/ protection measure to stop me hurting when/ if it doesnt go to plan. But it also occured to me today that by subconsiously ' protecting' myself im causing more anxiety for much longer than trying to just take a step back and try and 'enjoy' this process and then grieve when i need to grieve.. does that make any sense or am i completely screwed up??    did anyone else feel like this about tx


----------



## mariabelfast

Hope you're feeling better  Yella!

BJP might help to think about it all as a series of steps. If dring & its going well feel confident in that then worry about the next phase when you get there. Easier said than done I know but thats how my dh put it to me when I was getting down.

As for wardrobe jumping couldn't think of anything worse. I am f***ing aching all over!


----------



## jellybaba

BJP I know what you are saying about the negative feelings and I too was guilty a few times of letting them creep in but I decided to attend a lovely lady for accupuncture prior to tx and during tx and she was brilliant, she got me to focus on positive thoughts and feelings, she done visualisation with me and every time I felt a negative thought coming into my head I wiped it out with a positive one, it made me feel better not dwelling on the bits that can go wrong. She also done Angel therapy with me and I thought it was lovely, really relaxing. She is in Dromara, if you would like her number I can PM it to you.

I know you must think its easy for me to say all this now I have got my BFP but I really do think that the accunpuncturist really helped me relax and focus on the good side of things. Maria is right you must take one step at time and be pleased that you have got a little bit further in your tx, hope this helps

Jx


----------



## niceday1971

hi girls

just wanted to say had a lovely time at the meeting and it was great to meet you MissE.

Girls I have built in wardrobes,I am ripping I wont be able to join in the antics with you.       But I pulled a muscle yesterday in my chest lifting a tv!     I have just come back from the gym have lost a whole lb! woooohooo,  though it was my birthday yesterday and I went off the rails a bit and ate nearly a full family bar of aero mmmmmmmmm! The minty on one!

Went to to the royal and got my FSH done and paid the dosh for my tx so now just have to wait on the schedule so I should be dr'ing on 30 March.

BJP enjoyed our wee chat when we were stuck in the car park because the barrier wouldnt go up!  Hope you are feeling more positive just take each day as it comes.

Hi to everyone else.

Lx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well today. I went back into work this morning and i'm still hobbling. Should have stayed at home. Defo some funny business going on in the armagh area. 2 bad backs and now a pulled muscle. 
Niceday, why were you lifting a tv? Leave that for the men and make them do a bit of work for a change. Thats great news about your treatment.

BJP hope you are a bit more positive today. Just take one day at a time. 

Yella hows the back doing today? 

Emma XXX


----------



## jellybaba

Hi girls just popping on to say god luck to Pipper for your scan on Monday, haven't heard from you or Bumble in ages!!

Its so quiet on here, its earie 

Where is Sweetchilli and Baby powder too?? 

Come on I need some Friday afternoon Chit-Chat

Wee emma - you lurking mrs?


----------



## IGWIN79

Jellababe havent been on cause the whole house has been down with that bloody awful bug, Kids had it sun and mon , my dad lives with us and he had it tue and wed , i had it thru and still havent ate as yet , so bloody hungery , but to scared to eat , so just waiting for DH to take it next but he always misses out somehow , lucky begger  
Ladyhex theres a diet tip , get a stomach bug


----------



## jellybaba

Oh no! sweet chilli thats no good, hope your feeling better soon, look on the bright side you'll be a skinny minnie by the time you get startedyour tx  


Seems everybody has desserted the Mar/April/May cycling board and I'm too afraid to jump over to the bumps and babes thread. I did post to say hello but feels like I'm jumping the gun a bit... 

Come back, or I jump lol


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Afternoon Ladies, hope everyone is well. Apologies, I have been a rubbish poster recently, been a very busy mummy, I'd forgotten what hard work puppies are, great fun tho.

So how is everyone, apart from bad backs and pulled muscles, what have you lot been uo to  .

Jelly and Emak, I see you've kinda moved over to the babies and bumps thread, I'm still not brave enough .
I've got my scan on monday and am dreading it, I know that probably sounds mad but I am more than happy living in ingorant bliss, pupo and all that, I suppose after last time it's only natural. I keep asking my DH if we can just not go for the scan, how silly is that??
I also think I need help for my pee stick addiction, I just can't stop myself from testing every few days  .

Anyway, must go and clean the house, having my bro and his oh over for dinner.

Baby dust to all


BB


----------



## jellybaba

Oh Bumble its great to hear from you! Try not to worry too much about the scan on Monday I think after having such good quality embryos you are in with a good chance of twins!

I'm sure you are a busy bee (excuse the pun lol) with your new puppies, wot are you going to  be like in 8 months time lol!! 
Are you having your 7week scan early? I thought you might not be due it until the week after? I am dying to get my apt lettter for mine but at the same time am aprehensive too 

Hope all goes well for you on Monday, keep us posted, it will be lovely to hear how you get on 

Jx


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

The twin thing had entered my head too, very strong symptoms, morning, afternoon and evening sickness  .
I'll be 6+5 on monday so a bit early, just want to get it over and done with.

I am praying that by the time baby arrives the pups will be trained, they have been enrolled in dog school and the man that runs it is coming round on tuesday for a home visit, 3 hour boot camp  , apparently it's generally the owners that need the training rather than the dog, I told him I am totally house trained but he didn't think that was funny  . Me thinks tuesday is not gonna be fun.

I'll let you know how monday goes. Have a great weekend.


BB


----------



## Lychee

Hi Girls,

I'm about to do a single FET April 22nd (penciled in).  I'm on day two of my synarel.  You can read my updates in the FET diary section.  Is anyone else in the same boat?  I'm attending the Clane clinic...anyone else there?


----------



## 2Angels

Well everyone how are you all well done jelly on the BFP.
Bumble what times your scan at on mon mine is mon to 11.00am might end up seeing you there   everything is ok are you showing much yet i have a bit of a bump already and starting to find it hard to hide. 
Have you told anyone yet does most people wait till the 12 week cause i don't think i can wait that long if bump keeps going. lol


----------



## bunty16

good evening ladies..hope u are all well, and not planning too many wardrobe jumps this weekend..enough injuries as it is 
was at rfc today also adn had the 2 embryos transferred...grade 7b and 7c...is that good or bad??...
again dp near fell asleep in waiting room..he reckons new seats are too comfie ..and i had fun watching a poor guy up and down a ladder trying to get exit sign lit up...


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies.

Well done bunty.     that your wee embies keep on fighting and wishing you loads of luck for your 2ww.

What are men like. As soon as their backsides hit a chair they start to doze. Must be such a hard life!! 

Emma XX


----------



## Moonbeam08

dont u jusy love af !?!?! never ceases to surprise me ! she  always waits until cd 39 ish with me during dr but NO not this time. 

caught me out completely unprepared last night... have no 'products' or anything so mercy dash this am to shop.
even worse was that she decided to REALLY make an entrace.. trumpets and everything sounding ... and caused me such tummy pains that ive been awake since 5.30 with hot water bottles and painkilers.... i NEVER have af pain EVER.

start stimms on friday so im kidding myself that she has saved the BEST until last lol

feeling bit brighter today... thanks for supporting me girls. i really needed that so thankyou very much. im sure i will be needing u again. baby steps for now though xo

jelly- would be great if u could pm me her number xoxo


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies.

BJP you poor thing. What a nightmare!! Hope you feel better soon. I suffer really bad every time with pains and the only thing that helps is heat. A nice warm bath does the trick or a heat patch. Think of it as your body doing a good spring clean so that everything is hunky dorey for the rest of treatment.
Glad you are feeling a bit more positive today. Just take it one step at a time.  

Hope everyone else is keeping well. 

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

everyone.

 its been quiet on here........

Bunty      and congrats on being PUPO

Yella, hows the back? see you edited the list-means we're moving closer 

Sweetchilli  hope your feeling better soon and your little ones 

Jelly and emak any  puking yet 

BJP hope your feeling better-af  well just thank her nad tell her to take a break for at least 10mnths now 

AFM-not much happening my end-haven't been feeling too hot last couple of days  though had my accu and it was great-glad im going now    

Anyway, hard to believe Jade Goody is gone a Year.


----------



## norma30

how is everyone!!!

Babypowder- that wee poem is beautiful,i am superhormonal today so had a wee      

Havent been on much this week, have been really down this week, dont know why maybe i worked too many hours am supertired and took   had to crawl to the bathroom pain was soooooooooooooo bad, dh had to carry me to bed that night which going by the size of my fat **** didnt help his poor back!!!!!!!!!!! I have been thinking a lot about our angel baby this week and just realised i will be getting my eggs transfered on 16/04 which wouldve been he/she 11th birthday dh says its fate but i dunno


sorry for me me me post


hope everyone is ok    

norma30


----------



## MissE

Hi norma, i hope you start to feel a bit more upbeat soon. Make sure you rest up plenty.
The wee poem BP put up is lovely. I cried my eyes out.

Hopefully your DH is right and the date of your ET is fate. Hopefully your angel baby is watching over you.  

Think there is definitely something in the air today. I seem to have been a bit weepy all day and i don't even have the excuse of the drugs.

E xx


----------



## Babypowder

Aww girls hope I haven't upset you 

The old drugs do make us hormotional 



norma30 said:


> I have been thinking a lot about our angel baby this week and just realised i will be getting my eggs transfered on 16/04 which wouldve been he/she 11th birthday dh says its fate but i dunno


Im the same-I started d/r on what would have been my due date-so Im also taking it as a sign and hopefully a    one.


----------



## Babypowder

Have been in bed most of the afternoon so im just about to start some cleaning  at 10pm

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.


----------



## niceday1971

Hi BP

dont fancy doing an wee hour of dusting and cleaning for me! Lol

Lx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi just checking to see if my ticker works

Lx


----------



## mariabelfast

Its working well niceday. I still haven't managed to do a ticker yet!

Norma so hope your dh is right, seems more than just coincidence.

Pipper and Miss BB best of luck for your scans . Mine isn't for another 3 weeks can't come quick enough! Also wondering how long I can keep it quiet boobs are huge dh is loving it . Normally he doesnt even get a handful


----------



## MissE

Hello ladies,

I hope everyone is well. Its been very quiet on here the last few days. BJP, BP, norma i hope treatment is going well for you.
Niceday not too long now.
Bunty how are you holding out. Hope you are coping well with the 2ww.

I am in agony, can hardly walk today with the pain in my back. Wish it would hurry up and improve.

Emma xx


----------



## emak

Hi ladies ,how are you all ,havent been on much all week since i started back to work ,im on lates and dont get home til 7.30 thens its dinner and bed for me (how boring i know) .
I have lost track of where everbody is on their tx (sorry) but i wish you all well and am sending you loads of sticky baby dust


----------



## Velma

Hi guys,

Hope all goes well for the scans - Pipper and Miss BB and mariabelfast. Hoping for some good news from those on the 2WW. 

Sorry to hear some of you have been feeling down - it must be catching! Although not the same reasons are yourselves thinking of your wee angels. 

I got my appointment for getting my schedule etc on sat and was feeling positive about it all, then within an hour i just hot such a slump. I had my nephews 2nd birthday and was really looking forward to it, it was full of kids and parents, i stayed most of the time in with the kids i just found it so hard to listen to the constant passing round on the baby and the comments of it suits you to my sister and every decision possible about kids. Noone said anything specifically to me but i just found it so hard. Then today just having a meal with my parents and sister all the conversation was about kids, who is pregnant again i found it really hard. I saud very little finished my dinner and went into the toilet and cried! Then couldnt wait to get home and just cried my eyes out in the car. I just felt like these people know i am waiting on tx and have fertility issues, yet never ask how anything is going nor try and avoid talking constant pregnancy and kiddy stuff. Don't get me wrong i can listen to all the talk about my nephew, i totally dote on him. But i dont want to hear about every cousin and they are having twins and how it all went and every update. My cousin had twins and my friend a girl this week, and two other friends are pregnant, one of which i had to meet up with on holidays which i was so worried about.

I know that it is not their fault and that i am over reacting but i just feel like i am totally losing the plot and turning into such a selfish, unreasonable person who is turning into a recluse. I just dont want to talk to any of them for a while feel like there is no support there even though in my heart i know they are good people.

Sorry to pull anyone else down and rant i am just finding these feelings so hard to deal with at the moment. :-(

I hope the rest of you are feeling more positive.

Velma x


----------



## holly01

Velma


----------



## bunty16

awww Velma..big   to u pet...but hey, come on now,,chin up..im sure im not alone when i say we are all here for u and infact each other..think positive and maybe perhaps go treat urself to a wee something special this week..ie a manicure or even just a coffee at nice cafe..
thanks everyone for all the kind wishes to myself on now being on this 2ww..im analyzing every twinge//pain and panicking... 
but, anyhow...hope u've all had a nice weekend..dp is back to work 2mrw after a week off, and to be honest i'll be glad..anyone would think its him been having tx and on 2ww.. ...lay up like a lord and expects butler(me) to know when and what he wants to eat,/drink..lol..men!! cant live with em,cant live without em...
take care and luv to all.xxxx


----------



## norma30

Velma its sooooo hard  there are 2 in my family pg at the minute and ex SIL had her baby last week  if i hear my mum give me grief one more time for not going up to see her im going to blow my lid   even though people know what ur going thru they still dont think about what they say or do!!! but u know us girlies are here for u   and just think when u get ur bfp u can say to them ha i did it!!!!!!
sending u some                                  

feeling much better today had a good cry last night and hubby gave me a good talking too!!! so have got up today with a really positive attitude
 also had some     so this has cheered me up no end hahahahahah

thanks for ur posts last night u girls are really great

norma30


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All 

Just a quickie from me wanted to give Velma a _*MASSIVE HUG*_     

Its a tough old one mothers day... we had a nice day no mention of babies thank god but everytime i brought up our IVF

Everyone pretended not to hear me or just smiled 

Honestly i think they just dont know what to say so instead plead the 5th amendment  

Inside Velma i bet they wish they could find the words to help ease your pain   

Bunty old girl are you on your lonesome on   well ya know we`re all here for you too  

Well the old spray is kicking in  memory shot to bits...mingin sweats and i kicked DP car today in temper coz he squirted me

with window wipers fcuk he went mental "ye pyscho beatch" no dent thou thank god  

Hows everyone else getting on any newbies out there that would like to join in...all welcome


----------



## norma30

just checking my ticker is working

norma


----------



## yellazippy

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 19 Feb         ET - 22 Feb      OTD - 08 Mar      

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar       

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar         ET - 12 Mar       OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar         ET - 18 Mar       OTD - 01 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr       OTD - 17 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 07 Apr          ET - 10 Apr       OTD -24 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May


----------



## yellazippy

Norma wheres yar ticker gone mrs


----------



## yellazippy

Babydreams & Lyndylou both up for EC MON  TUES      

Heres to you both getting some great quality eggs ladies lots of luck


----------



## norma30

yella -think i lost it im crap at stuff like that 

nice to see ur name on the list
norma30

http://www.bump-and-beyond.com/37/3709/370949.png

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## yellazippy

Norma paste the link in your signature box (the bit with the pink writing under your posts)which is on you profile page


----------



## Velma

Thanks Girls,

You have all been very good! Am determined to be more positive although am still feeling very weepy today and trying to motivate myself to go into work - would love to take the day off and cry i think but no point in feeling sorry for myself i know the distraction will do me good!.

I have my app for my screening tests tomorrow and this is progress so i just need to concentrate on these things getting me closer to my goal! Hopefully towards the end of next week i will be able to get my name on that list - i should know my schedule then  

I know we all go through the same emotions on here - maybe i would be guilty of the way others are if i was not in this position.
bunty16 i have a reiki and accupuncure session this week so i know that should help me. You made me laugh about your DP - i'm sure you are glad he's back to work LOL - I will be keeping everything crossed for you !!

norma30 - glad you are feeling a bit better - it's very hard im sure to have so many pregnant within the family! :-( but hopefully your turn is coming soon!
yellazippy sorry to hear the drugs are driving you mad - its hard when it causes problems bewteen you and your DP but hopefully he will undersatnd what you are going through and write it off as out of your control!

Again thanks for all your help! Will try and give myself a kick up the ass today!! 

Wishing you all a good day!

Velma x


----------



## lyndy lou

thanks for ths good wishes yella, but unfortunately it is bad news from me. I have been back and forth from the royal for the last 2 weeks for scans, as i wasn't responding to stims as well as I had done in the past. I was on 300iu gonal F per day. At origin this gave me 9 eggs, but with the royal this time there were 5 in total, and unfortunately none of them were big enough to proceed with EC. I am really devastated and also angry about this as they knew from my first scan 2 weeks ago that i wasn't responding that well. Why did they not just increase my dosage?  

This was my 3rd and final attempt and I feel totally lost now and don't know what to do.


----------



## Velma

Hi lyndy lou,

I feel totally devastated for you :-( could you get an appointment with your consultant and raise all these questions you have, maybe they could shed some light as to why they didnt increase it sooner, and whether this was a situation they could have avoided.

I really hope your situation turns around for you!

 

Velma x


----------



## lyndy lou

thanks Velma

Apparently I should get an appt quite quickly because of the circumstances. it just feels wrong you know. Why did they bother getting me in to check my progress, and not do anything to improve things?  I responded fine on previous treatments.  Also i was at the royal on my own this morning as it was just a routine scan. i had no idea they were thinking of cancelling it. The first i knew of this was when the consultant said this morning that this was the big scan which  would decide if the treatment would go ahead or be cancelled. So when he told me I was totally gobsmacked and devastated and drove the whole way home in pieces.  I had an appt friday past too, and even asked the doc who scanned me then if there was a chance it would be cancelled and he said no it was highly unlikely that would happen. I am ao annoyed about the whole thing.

Sorry for the ranting but I am just so frustrated by the whole thing.


----------



## yellazippy

Lyndy lou i`m gutted for you      and what a horrible shock this morning  

I`m flabbergasted at the lack of communication on the part of the RFC    

You should have been properly informed from your first scan if there was even the slightest possibility your cycle might be cancelled 

If you were not responding i wonder why they didn`t increase your dose or is 300iu the highest dose they use??

I hope you get your review asap and get the answers you truly need   

My heart goes out to you i wish i could say something that would help if you need to talk i`m here.... 

Yella xx


----------



## lyndy lou

hi yella

thing is i was responding but the follicles just weren't growing enough. I had 5 in total but they were only 1.4mm and the min required size is 1.8mm. What was the point bringing me in to check on my progress, seeing i wasn't making any and then not upping my dose. I had 3 extra scans in total.  I know they do higher doses as I think someone else on this forum was on 450iu from day one! I just don't get it.  Also the doc I saw this morning said that that was it so far as my NHS treatment goes. I thought they had to complete a full cycle, so asked if it would be poss for me to buy the drugs but to get the EC &ET done NHS. Apparently it doesn't matter what stage they cancel - it is treated as a failed cycle regardless of how far you get into the process..Also  I have a massive cyst on my left ovary but nothing was mentioned about having it removed.

I am totally devastated.


----------



## Velma

lyndy lou,

I think you are understandably gutted, I do think there should definately have been far more communication - for a start they should have advised you to take someone else with you to this scan or give you some details of the implications. Its good that you should be seen soon, i think you should lay out exactly what failings have occurred - you really should not have had to deal with this on your own today when you have been given the impression the whole way along that it was going ahead. There are many things they need to clarify and i would ask what there might be in terms of compensation re whether they could have given you additional drugs that would have allowed the treatment to go ahead. All in all i have no experience of cancelled treatment but its worth getting every view you can.

Believe me you are due a rant with this one! I hope something can be done!

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hello ladies,

Lyndylou sweetie i'm so very sorry about your tx being cancelled. I think it is a disgrace that communication was so poor on the part of RFC. I definitely agree with the other girls that you are due some answers at your review and i hope you get it very soon.       

Velma i hope you start to feel a bit more positive soon. It can be really hard when you have to listen continually to baby talk. People just don't understand but we are here if you need us.  

Yella sorry to hear the old brain is fried. At least it was only a car you kicked.  
Norma glad you had some fun last night and it cheered you up.

Bunty wishing you loads of luck on your 2ww.

Emma xx


----------



## yellazippy

Velma i`m a bit of a nutter  without the drugs so my long suffering DP takes it in his stride 

Which at 6"3 means he can grab me by the scruff and give me a good shake when i need one  

I`ve been on de-caf coffee (my drug of choice ) for the last few months but forgot myself at my sisters yesterday who

had made a huge pot of proper coffee and so i indulged in 3 strong cups...

OMG i was still awake at 3am this morning not amused  i can tell you  

Bunty hows the symptom spotting going   i know i know  been there done that and worn the t-shirt out 

Try and keep busy but no heavy stuff i`ll be doing random house calls to check up on you so none of the below  



Wee emma hi honey if your out there i hope your ok 

Chilli BP & LX miss you guys please come back its so lonely 

Emak Maria Jelly any news on scan dates yet??

MissE your poor back do you wana borrow my   

BJP Norma Niceday and any other future  buddies please join the craic the more the merrier


----------



## Little Miss Bumble Bee

Lyndylou   , gutted for you, that is devastating. You'd think they would have given you some sort of indication on friday that all was not as it should be, sometimes I think they just don't understand the emotionally side of treatment.

Wee Emma, you lurking? Thinking about you, hope your doing ok hun.

Pipper, hope your scan went well this morning, fingers crossed your on soon with some good news.

Well. we had good news this morning, one healthy heartbeat for definate. There is also another very visable sack with something in it but the nurse couldn't get a good enough image to call it either way. 
You could see that it was smaller than the other one with some sort of flickering movement in it but not clear enough to confirm a heartbeat, so we are back next week for another scan to confirm either way. I am so grateful, twins would be wonderful, but to be honest just seeing that one wee heartbeat was brilliant.

Hope everyone else is well.

BB


----------



## yellazippy

Bumble thats great news many congrats on see a wee heartbeat and wouldn`t two just be double the blessing how exciting   

Do keep us posted with your next scan details its great to hear all the     news


----------



## emak

Lyndy lou ,im so disappointed for you pet ,   ,i just wanted to say that i dont think the rfc (and nhs in general) havent got a clue how to treat poor responders ,i know this doesnt help you now ,its just so disappointing after 3 tx for it to end like this .I dont respond well at all the best i have EVER got was 3 eggs and that was on 450 menpour for 14 days .Please dont give up ,look at other options when you are feeling stronger ,pm me anytime if you need a bit of pr advice   

Bumble thats great news that you may even have 2 wee babas   ,how many weeks are you now ,i go for my scan next Monday i will be 6w+5d ....bricking it now  
Chat later ladies on my break at work due back at 5 see ya 
Emma


----------



## norma30

Yella- that wee puppy is toooo cute, the drugs are making me crazy too well crazier than usual  

bumble thats fantastic news im sure ur over the moon

Lyndylou- thats soo bad ur tx had to be cancelled I would be demanding some seriuos answers of the doc at review appt 

Wee emma hope ur doing better pet 

hope everyone is ok today

norma30


----------



## lyndy lou

thanks for the kind words ladies. I just can't get my head around it at all. there is also a massive cyst on one of my ovaries and there was no mention of removing it. i think it is really shoddy


----------



## Velma

lyndy lou - unfortunately i think during this journey you realise that you dont always get the answers you want and that you dont always get feedback on what is the next step or action. This seems to be the case about your cyst and if i were you i would ask what will be done in relation to that - as i think the drive will have to come from you  . I'm sure it feels like everything is going on at the moment and yet nothing is happening in relation to what you planned but hopefully that will change!  

Little Miss Bumble Bee glad to hear scan went well - Oh 2 little uns would be fab - all is a bonus eh! Hope the next scan goes well!

yellazippy glad to hear you are a nutter anyway - i'll know who to talk to when my drugs kick in  

Thanks MissE - have a course tonight but couldnt face it - so at home gonna watch a movie and eat ice cream - thats bound to help  

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

lyndy - firstly let me say how terribly sorry i am your journey with this tx has ended this way. its never nice to have a tx cancelled or abandoned.. i have been though that twice with iui and even with that i was devastated. so i cant begin to imagine how you are feeling right now. a mixture of anger, saddness and a head full of WHY WHY WHY.. 

im dreadfully angry on your behalf   you are so right.. why on earth did they not tweek the dose who did you see for your review scans on the way? i cant believe you were given NO indication of a potential cancellation and even worse left with all these questions to be answered.
the3 whole situation is abismal and unprofessional to say the least.   

velma   im so sorry you have had a rough couple of days as i know exactly were you are coming from 


how are you getting on NOrmaand yella ??


----------



## 2Angels

Hi
Everyone 
Well done bumble on the scan thats brill news as for me well it's twins i can't believe it on   2 strong heart beats to be seen me and DP cried with joy we are now getting some good news hope thats only the start off it.


----------



## Velma

Pipper that is fantastic news - congratulations not surprised your on cloud 9 - i really hope its catching  

Thanks BJP2008 - it really is good to know its not just me - you really feel like you are losing your identity on this journey or at leats i do anyway!! But you girls have all been great  

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

CONGRATULATIONS PIPPER AND BUMBLE .., lets hope its catching lol


----------



## niceday1971

Congratulations Pipper and Bumble!

BJP well hows you today?  Can I just ask how long did you wait till you got your schedule?
MissE any more baking? Need a taster?
Lyndy so sorry to hear about your tx.
Hi to all the rest of you.  

Im off on hols this week not going anywhere just chilling out for the week.

Lx


----------



## yellazippy

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PIPPER TWINNIES  

Brilliant news it gives me a real lift to know we all can get there  

Enjoy mrs   but OMG it`ll be double the morning  hee hee


----------



## emak

Pipper OMG how wonderful ...are u in shock ? Have you had strong pg symptoms? God this waiting is killing me


----------



## norma30

Pipper OMG twinnies  thats fantastic 

BJP when do u start ur drugs, im doing ok some headaches and lots of hot flushes been walking round looking like a tomato  
although the vivid dreams have stopped thank goodness, doesnt even bother me taking the spray now although my joints are very stiff and extremely painful (old age hahahaha)

hope everyone is relaxing

norma30


----------



## norma30

sorry forgot to say I have lost 4lbs this week  without hardly trying  

do ya think i could stay on this spray permanently if it helps me lose weight (i wish!!!!)

norma30


----------



## Sparty

Lyndy Lou, I'm sorry to hear your tx was cancelled - hope your review happens quickly and you get the chance to ask questions.
Pipper and Bumble great news on your scans, well done ladies.
Norma well done on the weight loss - I normally put weight on during tx.
Niceday - enjoy your chill week
Yella - how is tx going?
Hope everyone else is well??

Well ladies got my letter this morning for tx have to put in April AF date. Weird ladies previously I've been really excited when DH and I find out about tx but this time I feel no excitement. Maybe the 2 previous failures are making me more wary.
Sparty xx


----------



## niceday1971

Well Sparty you wont be too far behind me want to be my   buddy?

Lx


----------



## emak

Sparty i really understand how you are feeling ,i was the same as you with 2 prev failed tx and i was really unsure if i was even gonna go ahead ,if it wasnt for the fact that i had already spent over a grand on my meds a couple of months earlier ,i might not have gone ahead with no3 ......and sure look at me now !!! Im keeping everything crossed that its gonna be 3rd time lucky for you too


----------



## 2Angels

no really strong symptoms sore (.)(.) and a bit of nausa but apart from that nothing much.


----------



## Sparty

Thanks emak, third time lucky would be so lovely  
Niceday - that would be great to   with you,   we are both gonna get our bfp this time round. 
Ladies stupid question  I know considering its not that long since my last tx but when you put letter in with af dates, do you start sniffing on day 21 of that month?


----------



## Moonbeam08

norma - i start my stimms on friday all being well   i had really vivid horrid dreams the first week of spray and only ever flet too warm at night time- have had a few headachy moments as welll i think the worst has passed.. fingers crossed.  i think the spray has been making me feel really flat about things though,., im blaming it anyway lol  

niceday - im with you .. i will be your wing comander/ co pilot taster for emmas yummys..   from what i remember i phoned on the friday and was told my dates and told pre tx apt would be on the following friday (26th)and then due to dr on monday (1st) and the schedule arrived on monday (22nd) i think so let me see... that means i must have got it on cd and i left my ££££ and info up on cd1 so it took 13 days to come through but they knew what was what when i talked to them on cd 11... so phone if you are keen and ask when you get to about 9 days  of WAITING    i hate waiting....


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girls

Thanks for the info but I got my letter from the rfc  today to say that I will get my schedule at my pre tx appointment on 29 March the day before I am due to start my jabs.  This must be the way they are doing it now but I would have loved to know the dates so I can start planning time off.  

Sparty your memory serves you well you start the sniffing or injecting on day 21. When is your af due, i was lucky mine was at the start of the month.

Talk later off to the gym.  does anyone have any advice about exercising while on down regulating, Zita West advises against it.  In a way I hope she does cause i am knackered! Lol

Lx


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

Lyndy lou thinking of you today   

Sparty hi  great news on your letter of offer and yes they should start you on cd21 AF being cd1 

Niceday was looking at your ticker and it wont be long for you now either great you two will be  buddies

Bunty how are things with you today are you taking it easy and spoiling yourself  

Babydreams   everything went well with your EC let us know how you are  

BJP2008 great you`ll be starting  on friday then all the horrible side effects from DR will pass 

BP you`re very quiet i hope your feeling ok and the DR isn`t leaving you feeling rotten  

Norma i`ve the night sweats but my memory seems to be suffering the worst  no headaches thou thank goodness 

Velma i hope your screening test goes well its the first  now your on the road  

MissE hope the back is improving for you when are you starting??

Bumble Pipper Emak i hope your all still floating on  whats the view like from up there  

LX and Chilli bring those men outa hiding and share


----------



## mariabelfast

Congratulations Pipper & Bumble!!!
When's your scan Emak? Mine's is 2nd April, counting down the days will only believe it when I see It.

Lyndylou gutted for you. I had a cancelled icsi at origin but they were very sraight with me at the scans about things not looking good. They didn't up my dose but i did stay on gonal-f for 2 extra days. On the icsi thread theres a section on questions to ask at a review appointment take a look at it. I found it helpful to write down the questions i wanted answered - not that I got them all! But dont give up honey look at me & Emak, we were both poor responders but now we have our bfp's.

Hope everyone else is keeping well


----------



## yellazippy

Maria how rude i missed you & Jelly out soooo sorry   

How are you both doing?? i`m sure you`re mega excited about your scan


----------



## yellazippy

Emak          DR - 25 Jan        Stimms - 02 Feb        EC - 17 Feb        ET - 20 Feb      OTD - 03 Mar    

Wee Emma  DR - 15 Jan      Stimms - 04 Feb        EC - 16 Feb          ET - 19 Feb    OTD - 05 Mar     

Mariabelfast DR- 21 Jan         Stimms - 05 Feb         EC - 19 Feb         ET - 22 Feb      OTD - 08 Mar      

Jellybaba     DR - 17 Jan        Stimms - 8 Feb          EC - 22 Feb          ET - 25 Feb     OTD - 11 Mar       

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar         ET - 12 Mar       OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar         ET - 18 Mar       OTD - 01 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr       OTD - 17 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 07 Apr          ET - 10 Apr       OTD -24 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone?
Pipper and bumble well done to you both. That is fantastic. Really gives the rest of hope.

Norma well done on the weight loss.

Sparty good luck, hoping it is 3rd time lucky for you.  

Niceday and BJP i'll make you some more buns and cakes very soon. Have another party to bake for at the end of the month. Don't know how i get myself into these predicaments.
Yella how are you today?  Hope the memory gets better soon.
Velma hope you are a bit more cheerful today, and hope the screening goes well.  
Maria, Jelly and emak hope you ladies getting pampered loads.

Lyndylou thinking of you today.  

BP hope you are well and the DR isn't getting you down,

Hope everyone is doing ok. Sending you all loads of positive vibes.     

Emma xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Just a bit Yella 
Hows dr going?


----------



## yellazippy

Ohh not too bad...just my memory


----------



## mariabelfast

Like the rest of us then

Hope all dring are doing well.


----------



## niceday1971

Yella do you know about exercise when down regulating I know walking is ok but not sure about the gym?

Lx


----------



## Babypowder

Pipper congrats!!!

Bumble 

Lyndy   that RFC have a lot to answer for  you could look over it, if you hadn't asked questions or had extra scans-but the fact you where told at a scan you _where_ responding, I really hope you get some questions answered 

Just a quicky from me-have been sick as a dog last couple of days  assume its the d/r  , heading back to bed again, chat to you lovely ladies later

 and      to all


----------



## Babypowder

Niceday we posted at same time there  

I had accu for the 1st time last week and the girl said excercise was a no-no, she said going to the gym was ridiculous-as your basically going through the menapause when d/r and rest is VERY important, she said a gentle walk, also gave me handouts from Zita West Clinic, that say you should rest early evening between 5-7pm (though most of us work so not sure how your supposed to do this?) and get plenty of early nights   this was all news to me, but have to say Im taking the advice-as she said its only a couple of weeks and it will set you up for your 2ww etc.


----------



## jellybaba

Well done Bumble and Pipper I'm sure you are both really pleased to have had your scans and OMG its twins for both of you - maybe? How exciting!!

I done my 2nd clearblue digital this morning ( they came in a pack of 2 so thought it would be rude not to lol) and it came up 3+wks, I nearly died off, it should only be saying 2-3 weeks so obviously the pg hormone is very strong! If we are having twins too I will be over the moon but whats the chances of 3 of us on here having twins?? lol I too have no symptoms except for the odd twinge in my boobs, hopefully it stays that way 

Maria when did you get your apt letter for your 1st scan, I am nearly dead to get mine, might even phone on Friday if it hasn't arrived  

I am hardly sleeping this weather at all, up wityh the lark with things racing around my head, DH says I'm getting into practice for when the baby comes..

Yella hows the the tx going now? 
Poor BP being sick, hope you feel better soon mrs 
Sparty whoo hoo on getting your letter of offer, wont be long now 

anyone doing anything nice for St Paddys day tomorrow?


----------



## yellazippy

BP sorry you haven`t been feeling well big huggles hunny rest and take it easy   

Niceday i`ll second what BP said re exercise...i was told light exercise (like walk or gentle swim) though avoid swimming while stimming because you need to keep your lower half warm to encourage max follie growth 

Personally i`m swimming for 20-30 mins 2/3 times a week coz i enjoy it and it helps me relax but will knock it on the head before stimms.I`m also mega tired come 7-8pm so i just give in and go to bed i reckon my body knows best  

Jelly how exciting i`m so glad your pg hormones are giving strong readings i`m sure you can`t wait for your first scan   

Just a quick update on me...my parents just handed me a cheque towards our tx i was caught totally unawares and burst into tears i thought my dad was gona faint with embarrassment poor man     
I feel so blessed and lucky to have their support


----------



## MissE

Oh yella that was such a lovely gesture on your parents part. It just shows they understand how much all this means to you.  
I definitely think it is right to listen to your body during treatment and if it says rest then go lie down and don't do anything too strenuous.

BP poor you. I hope you start to feel better very soon.

Jelly glad the pg hormones are very strong.
I'm going to go out and watch my hubby dig the veggie patches over tomorrow. I'll just give orders cos my back is still too sore to do any digging.   Bet he'll love me!!!

Emma xx


----------



## holly01

ladies,feel a bit  at postin as as u all know i am a serial lurker  but i just wanted to let u all know i think this 'twin' bug is catching as we had our FET in feb and had our scan yday and we also have Twins       

****** This wee bit is for *Babypowder* n *Yella...*....
has anyone every told ya's u are a wee bit physic
OMG the day i was in Glasgow for my FET BP posted 'had i sneaked off to glasgow to get my snowbabies' i near blinkin fainted when i read it    spooky or what      
i have kept a low profile this cycle as after our treatment last year and there being no heartbeat @ the scan i wanted to make sure everything was ok b4 i told anyone, hope u all understand and forgive me for being a crap FF'er

Massive hugs to all who have had sad news this last wile   i completely know how u are all feeling i have had 6 n half years of bad news  

and lastly massive congrats too all the happy news this last wile,i think the sayin 'there is light at the end of the tunne'l sorta sums it, up althou as we all know there has been many many days we cuda phunched that person sayin this to us eah


----------



## DC8

Hi Ladies - 

Bumble and Pipper - well done and it would be fab to get news of twins. Great news  

Hi to everyone - hope you're all well. Hello wee emma if you're lurking. Hope you feel better  

Well Origin called me to say I can start April AF slot permitting. I am so excited and looking forward to number 2! Hope its a good one  

Have a question for anyone at Origins - 

Babypowder or Mariabelfast may be able to ans me 

My April AF is due first week April so I'll start DR injections on day 21 - However I have to go abroad with work mid April. Do you think they would give me the schedule and drugs mid April before I go so I can start whilst away?

Did you Origins girls get your schedules and drugs in advance or was it like the RFC where you get it the day before?

Also, at end of DR and befroe STIMMS did you have to have a scan? Or did you have to visit Origins during DR at all? Again I will be away with work up til the 14th day after starting DR which is when I believe STIMMS should start. Was hoping to do the DR injections whilst abroad with work and then start STIMMS when I am home 2 weeks later. I know that DR is for a minimum of 2 weeks so should work out well.

Just worried that I must be available for scans during DR. Did any of you Origins girls have to do that or how did your schedules work?

Thanks so much for the info.

Take care,

DC8


----------



## Babypowder

Holly and DH  and twinnies OMG just brill, totally understand that you didn't post-apart from you gals and 1 very close friend I have told no-one.

It really gives us girls hope-the DR's have said to me it happened once it'll happen again, so your proof!



holly01 said:


> ****** This wee bit is for *Babypowder* n *Yella...*....
> has anyone every told ya's u are a wee bit physic
> OMG the day i was in Glasgow for my FET BP posted 'had i sneaked off to glasgow to get my snowbabies' i near blinkin fainted when i read it    spooky or what


Haha without talking sh!t-I have been told that I'm very intuitive-hardly psychic like, but I often pick up on others behaviour-I can usually tell when someone is up to summint' or pg-just not myself   I can say hand on heart I get a feeling-I will usually ask or txt the person and they'll poop themselves 

Bring on the twin bug Im a ready!


----------



## Babypowder

DC8,

My tx with Origins was a bit rushed-so not sure, in order to fit me in for e/c they had me start on day 2 instead of day 21-I hadn't even my screening bloods done-I got them, planning app, schedule and drugs all in one day.

I do know though that you will get a scan to check your ready for stimms-mine is the day before I'm due to start stimms and also they don't give you all the drugs you get them in stages. you don't need (correct me if I'm wrong anyone) to attend for scans during d/r.
So as long as your back for the 'baseline' as they call it before stimms start you'll be fine as thats the day you get your stimming drugs aswell.

You should give them a call-they are very accommodating, and would prob give you a run down of your sched-im d/r for 4weeks, though like you I'd thought it was going to be closer to 2wks.


----------



## Babypowder

Girls meant to ask-have any of you every felt really nauseous when d/r? as you know im jabbing this time not the spray-I've felt so sick since about Fri, really sore head at times too, then I'll feel ok-like I did about 5pm there now i've been up a while I feel sick again   
TBH the nurses at Origin aren't much use-I did phone them just to ask-it was like I'd asked the stupidest thing ever, felt a little small after   like I was wasting their time-not that i paying for it like    

But ya know what its like-you panic, that tx will be interupped or whatever and like a bit of reassurance-all the nurse said-was 'we've never had any reports of ppl feeling sick with d/r' 'some girls have reported other side-effects' lets us know how your getting on in a couple of days  

anyone anything like this?


----------



## Moonbeam08

answer me as to WHY RFC dont do baseline scans before starting stimms? i even had baseline scans before starting IUI and im a tad concerned why im not getting one with RFC before AF.

everyother clinic starts IVF stimms after a baseline scan.. some even do bloods so WHy does RFC not even do the basics?


----------



## Moonbeam08

bp - im now dr'ing for the 7th time and i cant remember ever feeling sick or nausious... headaches, hot at night and disturbed sleep and i turn into a moody mooooo but never sick.. i have never been on the dr jabs just the spray but i dont think that shouold make a difference as its the same drug .. only i suppose you are getting one big dose all at once instead of spread out during the day .... hummmmm want me to check DH's med book for you and see if nausia is a side effect?


----------



## Babypowder

would you please, have had sort of numbness feeling in my leg aswell   swear to god-what a nightmare.

Is this your NHS go? the RFC don't seem to spend the £ for extra scans etc, other girls that have went private with them aswell said there was no other scans even with paying-thing is they have some of the best consultants, embryologists, nursing staff-yet the basics aren't there.


----------



## Moonbeam08

what do or dont they want to see in a baseline scan? all i have ever heard is yes... thats fine start your jabs.. so dont know what they would be looking for ?

BP re side effects... there is a list as long as your arm and leg strung together.. it says with anyof them if they last more than a few days then you should contact your health care provider....it says you may experience unusual skin sensations such as numbness, tingling, prickling, burning or creeping on the skin. this can sometimes feel like pins and needles ( ususally in the arms and legs). this is called paraesthesia.

re nausia - can feel sick or be sick, stomach ache, pain in teh lower abdomen, diarrhoea or constipation...


it says that you should inform your doc with these symtoms
but dont panic.. these are only 2 points out of a long long long list.. that says to inform doc if you experience any of the following... as the list is so long it kinda seems like anything is possible.... you may also find you crave chocolate and become demanding of DH to bring you grapes and fan you as well lol... perfect excuse.. my DH puts EVERYTHING down to the spray.. if in doubt blame the spray lol.. but with caution if severe effects or long lasting.. ie more than a 'few' days then contact doc xoxo


----------



## Moonbeam08

ps bp this is our private go.. nhs wont be until sept... i hope we dont need it though


----------



## Babypowder

BJP2008 said:


> what do or dont they want to see in a baseline scan? all i have ever heard is yes... thats fine start your jabs.. so dont know what they would be looking for ?


You know-i've no idea  im guessing-that its to make sure your system is shut-down, they couldn't risk you ovulaying naturally in the middle of tx 

Thanks for the info-im ok iykkwim with feeling sick so long as its 'normal' my poor DP is phoning me every couple of hrs, god love him he really wants a bubba


----------



## Moonbeam08

just dont go suffering for too long.. as it says if symptoms persist you should see your doc at the clinic... promise  ?

i had one baseline when they saw nothing in ovaries.. ie shut down and no activity and another one when they saw tiny follies all <0.8cm and apparantly that is 'normal' as well. ... errrr so i dont know.

was thinking about popping along to local clinic on thurs am and asking thme to do a baseline for me. there wont be a problem as they kindly offered to do it when i was heading to glasgow and becasue of my history with 'growing my very own cysts' during tx i know they will be ok about it. 

i just dont know if i should or not or if i need to or not.. since royal dont do it.. maybe its not needed?


----------



## Babypowder

Ok I wont  

If you can get a scan and they can tell you what a baseline (then you tell us  ) is for etc, then you should, esp with your history,  I think the RFC just don't do it rather than having a specifc reason, so i'd go for it if you can, put your mind at ease


----------



## Babypowder

Only a week-ish til stimms, im not even excited-have myself convinced its going to be a neg    I will have to snap out of it though, how are you feeling about this tx?


----------



## Moonbeam08

i have been feeling really negative all the way along.... i remember being elated and on   the day i heard they were ready to take us. i kinda thought once i gto started i would feel that way again but it didnt happen. 

im convinced because we are 'unexplained' that its not going to work for us. but saying that i blame THE SPRAY for excalating these negative feelings... now i have stimms in my sight im getting a wee bit more 'excited' i woulnd go as far as saying 'positive' but definately more excited so thats gotta be a good thing.. i hope you feel the same in a few days time as well xoxo


----------



## bunty16

heya..gosh this place is a hive of activity since yesterday..am gutted for lyndylou..big   to u petal..but u go kick some backsides adn get questions answered..
as for those feeling negative..im understanding ur feelings as well...infact had a conversation with dp this morning and i explained to him,its easier to be negative, than to have anything go wrong and be kicked in the teeth by it...a major bonus if we get good news..
velma, hope u feel totally de-stressed after ur sessions and yes,im totally relieved dp is back to work..
yellazippy..im ok so far..am trying to keep busy actually so im not fretting...i was yesterday and looked at pregnancy testers, whilst i was in chemist getting a prescription for my sore ears..hope none of u take this horrid cold going about..apparently loads of people have it and all suffering earache..im wearing wooley hat in house.. ..anyhow...hope everyone is otherwise ok.xx


----------



## mariabelfast

BJP & babypowder we've all been there with the negative thoughts, hopefully once you both start stimms things will settle. 
I went for reflexology this time which helped keep me calm. The girl said 1 day just chatting that being negative now isn't gonna make it less of a hurt if it fails so you may as well be positive. Struck a chord with me!

DC8 i got my drugs on the day of my baseline scan but i'm sure if you wanted them earlier they'd do it. Incidentally think the baseline is just to ensure that all is quiet before they start you on stimms.

Congratulations Holly you old lurker . Am wondering if this twin thing is catching on, definately getting a bump already. 2 weeks & 3 days to scan. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## yellazippy

Heh Ladies just a quickie from me to say hello

BP i hope you start to feel better soon honey

Bunty       

I`m having a bad day today my mood is very low and my AF is trying to come so i`ll not stop if you all dont mind

Catch up tomorrow xx


----------



## niceday1971

Hi girlies there has been a lot of chittering from I last checked in.

Holly congratulations on the twinnies! 
BP and Yella thnks for the info about the exercise, I may get my walking shoes out. Hope you both are feeling better sonn.



mariabelfast said:


> The girl said 1 day just chatting that being negative now isn't gonna make it less of a hurt if it fails so you may as well be positive. Struck a chord with me!


I agree if you dont stay positive it effects all those who are supporting you to remain positive as well. BJP remember I said at the last meeting the next meeting will be my last because I will be pregnant get the PMA going girl!  

Hi to everyone else.

Lx


----------



## Velma

Hey everyone,

God this thread is so up and down. Delighted to hear all the good news. And thinking about all of you that are on a downer at the moment. There is loadsa positives on hear so hopefully it will spur us on!    Big hugs yellazippy, bunty16, BJP2008, Babypowder.     

I'm still feeling low at the moment  , dont know whether it's hormones, the whole situation and just taking too much to heart or some mild depression. But it has really helped getting some nice thoughts from you and also venting on here!

Went for my screening yesterday - all went fine welll after the sorted out DH address as they were trying to use his previous address. Next week Schedule and drug collection - so will try and focus on that progression!

Thanks for posting advice about excercise - i am doing 5-aside these days and yoga, i'm not the most energetic so a bit dissappointed that maybe i should give up the 5-aside when starting DR.

Hope you have have a nice Paddys Day!

Velma x


----------



## wee emma

hello everyone, can't stay on, just here to give you a wee code that might help some of you.

I have set a 10% discount code up for your group
The coupon code is: fertility friends

Needs to be typed exactly as above with gap & lower case

Gives a 10% discount on goods when spending over £1
Coupon is active for next 12 months

The coupon is active on the following websites www.accessdiagnostic.co.uk (and the other address is the same as the first one but with an s on the end of diagnostic. don't know why it won't let me write it).

hope i'm allowed to put this on?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Wee Emma,

you may want to add this to the pink pages. you need to send the details to the site administrator. Here's the link to tell you what to do!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54825.0

Bunny xx


----------



## MissE

Hello ladies, how are we all today.

Wee emma how are you hun? 
BJP and BP hope you are feeling a bit more positive today.
Yella sorry to hear you are having an off day. Hope tomorrow is a bit brighter.

I'm a bit fed up cos my back is still really bad and is starting to annoy me now. Had to go bake some apple pies to make myself feel better.

hello to everyone else. Hope you are all having a lovely day.

Emma xx


----------



## DC8

Hi All

Thanks Babypowder and Mariabelfast for the info! I really hope that I'm not DR for a month - OMG BP that sounds awful and too long to be doing jags everyday!!!

Babypowder - Why are you DR for 4 weeks? is it normal for Origins to do that?

I got nausea too on Spray. But only lasted first week but was quite bad. Never sick but really nauseus and a few wee headaches.

I wonder why Origins use Injections rather than Spray to DR? Also was told they use the Cyclogest Pessaries after ET. Apparently they can make you quite bloated and gassy and not very pleasant. 
At RFC I got Crinone Gel which was fab with no side effects.

Funny how they all use different products.

Anyway, thanks again for the info. I hope I will only DR for 2 weeks or so. Couldn't stick a month of it.


----------



## wee emma

bunnykins, its not my website, i bought something off it and they offer discounts to groups if asked so i did. is there anywhere else i could put it so that everyone could benefit from it?

missE,i'm as miserable as sin, ta for asking. hence why i'm not on often, don't wanna drag everyone down with me.


----------



## MissE

Hi wee emma. Its completely understandable how you are feeling and you just need some time. Sending you loads of hugs.      

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

wee emma - thanks for the info re acess diagnositic etc .. i know you still arent yourself sweetie  and it will take time. before you know it you have found the strengh and will be pouring your energies will be planning your next tx or step forward.     missing you on here as well....  

niceday.... get this for PMA from me.. i thought today.. after reading about being negative wont make it feel any better if does go tits up... thats soooooo true as nothing can prepare you for that. SOOOOOOO i have decided im going to CELEBRATE each day for teh next few days on the run up to tx.. as a day that im not PUPO or BFP.. my last days of being just me and not a preg lady or a mammy.. hows that for PMA    

cleaned the house from top to bottom today.. DH weeded the flowerbeds and painted the fence.. i tihnk we both do LESS at work lol    

on the PMA note .. only 9 more days at work before im OFF for AGES lol


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hi Emma,  I'll find out for you hun, i'm sure lots of people may find this useful!  

Bunny xx


----------



## mariabelfast

Well done on all the positive energy Niceday & BJP 

Hope you're feeling better today Yella. Maybe a nice St. paddy's day off work will help!

Wee Emma thinking of you pet


----------



## Moonbeam08

where is everyone tonight

after a lovely day off I DONT WANNA GO TO WORK TOMORROW... do you think i could get my mammy to call in sick for me and write me a note lol


----------



## GemmaC

DC8, I did find the Cyclogest Pessaries made me very gassy. Bloating didnt set in to near the end though. As for the injections v spray to DR - If I had to choose I would prob go for the injections as its only once a day and over and done with and I found the spray quite intense having to do it four times a day. Wishing you the very best.


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb         EC - 09 Mar         ET - 12 Mar       OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb         Stimms - 02 Mar         EC - 15 Mar         ET - 18 Mar       OTD - 01 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar         EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr       OTD - 17 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar         EC - 07 Apr          ET - 10 Apr       OTD -24 Apr

Norma30     DR - 02 Mar         Stimms - 01 Apr         EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr       OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar         Stimms - 05 Apr         EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr       OTD - 06 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - ??            OTD - ??


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

Hows the mood in the house today i think alot of us have been a tad _*blue*_ 

So its time to give ourselves a big kick up the  and get some     back on this thread      

I`ve updated the list and doesn`t it look so small now   come on theres gota be a few other lurkers out there that are ready to

jump aboard...we`d love to see a few new faces 

Bunty hows you doing nearly one week down now   keep your chin up i remember the half way mark being the hardest  

Babydreams thinking of you and hoping all is well  

Bjp2008 loving your PMA can you pass it round please   

Velma when do you start DR...hope your mood has lifted honey  

Wee emma great to see youre still looking in on us  it takes time to get over a failed cycle but we`re all here for you 

BP Norma i hope the DR is not taking its toll... i went to bed at 1oc yesterday and slept to 6  which is unheard of for me

DC8 & Niceday roll on getting your schedules   for good things for you both this time  

MissE your back sounds like its really getting you down i hope it improves really soon  

Hi to Emak Maria Bumble Pipper Gemma Holly i hope the bumps are keeping well and theres not too much sickness  

LX & Chilli gone but not forgotten  this ones for you 

Ladies if i have forgotten someone please forgive me now  my memory is shot to bits and my AF is late and not helping things at all


----------



## jellybaba

I forgive you yella LOL   Imagine forgetting about lil ol me 
I see your not feeling the best at the mo, I will do an af dance for you round the office as we speak, you will feel much better once she shows her bake 

Hi to everyone else waiting for tx on the thread, it wont be long until your OTD comes round


----------



## yellazippy

Ah [email protected]   Jelly whats wrong with me    sorry but thanks for being so nice bout it   

I`m gona have to start taking notes or i`ll be Yella no mates soon


----------



## Velma

Thanks yellazippy, Hoping to start day 21 this cycle which would be 26th Mar - Get my schedule next wed so hoping i wil be on your list after that!  

Still down but i think i'm feeling slightly better - was at accupuncture yesterday and she said that i seem to react to the estrogen - most people feel better at that time in their cycle but i seem to be very low! She said that mixed with external situations and just that some of us are more sensitive than others just takes its toll. She has said i may get some value out of seeing a counseller so i am gonna ring tomorrow. Has anyone else used an IVF counseller? I feel so guilty that i feel like this when i know some of you have be through so much more and for longer and i havent even started the DR yet! But i am determined to feel positive for treatment so i am gonna do all i can to try and shake this. Have Reiki tonight!  So am so glad yellazippy that your giving us a right talking to  

MissE wishing you a speedy recovery!! Bad back is a nightmare!! So i sympathise!

Wee Emma i hope you have plenty to talk to about what all you have been going through - life can be very tough but i do truely believe there are good things in store for us all we just have to learn how to deal with the tough times 1st! Don't give up we are hear when you want someone to listen! Looking forward to seeing you back  on here 

We have all got a step closer sometimes it may not feel that way but it's not a sprint! i do believe this will be a good year for us and there are 9 more months of it left!

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

good luck with et today bd... keeping everything crossed for you hun

yella- now ive found a bit of pma im only to delighted to share lol... ps now the list is shorter and ive moved up from the bottom to near the top its getting kinda scary (yikes)

starting stimms tomorrow. have been keeping pens in fridge as told but once i started stimms for iui i kept the pen i was using out at room temp... is this right or should it stay in fridge?

also i used to take stimm jab in the morning when i had breakfast... whats the best time to do it for ivf?


----------



## Velma

Oh i didnt realise someone was up today!! Good Luck Babydreams hope it goes well and your not too sore after!!

Wohoo BJP2008 Stimms tomorrow you are moving on i'm sure you are glad to finish DR. Just wondering how they determine how long DR is? is it to do with the slots available for transfer or is it to do with AF? I have no idea!!

Velma x


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies.

Thanks velma and yella. The back is starting to feel a bit better. Only really bad when i'm driving.
Don't worry yella, i'm sure everyone understands the memory block with the drugs and won't hold it against you.

Velma I think thats great that you are trying to get yourself as positive as possible for tx. I think if you are feeling very low it would do you good to talk to a counsellor.  

BD wishing you all the best for your et. Hope it all goes well.   

BJP how are you? Glad to hear you have become a bit more positive. OMG you're only 3 from the top on the list. 
Good luck for your stimms tomorrow. I kept my injections in the fridge all the way through cos thats what nurse told me and i took it every morning after breakfast. I asked what time was best and she said the morning. Hope this helps.

Hello to all you other lovely ladies. Hope you are all well. Sorry have to run cos i have patients waiting. Catch up later.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

hey there emma ! how is your back sweetie? a bit better i hope?... dont run to your patients you will only hurt yourself again... walk i say WALK ! lol.

i was thinking fridge seems more sensible but does it sting more if i keep it in the fridge... awch !?!? also the days i go for scans i cant take jab a normal time and will have to take it with me and then i have no fridge to put it in that day .... what did u do then ?

as for moving up the list it has just struck me that once we hear back from bd that et has gone well then bunty and et are on 2ww and im next up for ec ... oh my life ! its kinda becoming real now

velma- some ladies dr for 4 weeks, some for 5 and i dr'd for nearly 3 so i think its more to do with the slots  they have available.. obviously u have to get af outta the way first so i guess 2.5-3 weeks would be the earliest xoxoo


----------



## yellazippy

Velma roll on wednesday til we get you on the list    sent you a PM  

I find it easiest to take it one stage at a time otherwise it can be very overwhelming    


BJP2008 rescue me i am a danger to myself   i was trying to have a conversation with a customer and forgot what word i wanted to use   i mean whats that all about    after an awkward silence she smiled and left   

As for the injection pens i did the same last time round...just kept them in my room and stabbed myself every morning before i`d even got outa bed.Good luck with stimms tomorrow (not that you`ll need it  )

I`ve still another 2 weeks of DR to go my head feels like a boiled cabbage   what`ll i not be like by then  

MissE i have to see a chiropractor twice a year to "click" me back into place would that be an option for you??

Another shout out to Jelly today just in case i forget again tomorrow


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies.

BJP it doesn't sting if you keep them in the fridge. All i ever felt was the initial scratch of the needle. When i went for scans i left pens at home and when i went to leave hubby home after appointment i took it then. It was only one day that i was later cos i didn't have to take my dose after second scan, and my scans were at 7.45 am. If you have to take it with you it won't do any harm to have it out of the fridge for a short period. Hope all goes well tomorrow.    
Its getting so exciting, won't be long now. Mind you i feel like April is never going to come to get started FET.

Poor Yella. It is awful to not know who you are or what day of the week it is. Just think after a few weeks your brain will start to recover and you'll be back to your normal smart self. I've never been to a chiropractor cos i've heard a few bad reports. Do you think they work well?

Emma xx


----------



## Tessykins

Hey girls, long time no see!  I haven't posted in ages, but I have been lurking! 

Yella, add me to your list - going for FET in April (hopefully).  Started the dreaded spray last Sunday - phoned RFC on Monday to see about dates and schedule and was given a vague answer bout being on spray for at least two weeks then estragon tablets for 14-16days before transfer - no definite dates yet just have to wait ti see when they can fit me in.  Just waiting for schedule to be posted - wish it would hurry up.  Will give them till Monday then I'll get on the phone again - -I've no faith at all in the RFC's admin departent - they're a disaster.

Good to see you've all been as chatty as usual and I'm delighted about all those positive results - well done!!

MISSE, i'll give you a shout when I know more cos I know we're both in the same boat.


----------



## yellazippy

MissE i have suffered for years with a bad back after a couple of bad falls from various horses   

I had a bad car accident a few years ago and that seemed to make things worse but like you i was a tad nervous as you do get mixed reports.I can only speak of my experience which is very positive.After my session i get instant relief but you need to be aware to take it very easy for a few weeks to let the ligaments heal.It is quite invasive and not for everyone but i would say give it a go...find someone that comes recomended if you can. I use a funny little polish man local to me who really knows his stuff.

Hi Tessykins welcome back i`ll be delighted to add you to the list


----------



## MissE

Thanks yella. I'll definitely look into it if this doesn't improve cos at the mo i'm hobbling about.

Hi Tessykins, lovely to hear from you. Definitely keep in touch cos although i was told to ring on first day of next af he didn't go in to detail about what is involved. What day of your cycle did you start sniffing? Really hope you get your dates sorted soon and that the spray isn't giving you too many problems. Good luck.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

hi tessy   good to see you are getting SOMEWHERE  with the admin team at RFC and so welcome back.

yella - i didnt know you were a 'horsey' woman.. i am too..   have riden for as long as i can remember but have stopped now until after tx and hopefully wont be back for 9months lol.. tis breaking my heart though not to be in the saddle especially this time of year..    i love spring 

miss E - need any testers for your yummies? 

what will i change my ticker too? dont know if i should write days until EC in case thats tempting fate... any ideas?


----------



## Babypowder

Evening ladies  

Do forgive me I did read back there but have forgot half of it already  

Babydreams hope e/c went well-do let us know how any eggs etc you got       to you

Yella hope your well  

BJP-I was told to keep drugs in the fridge at all times-and like you all the day of scans take it later, some girls put theirs in a lunchbox-with cooly things (not sure what you call them) if their travelling far or having to go onto work after scan-its a good idea but check with clinic if its ok-you don't want the drugs freezing or smething  

Miss E are ya baking?   yummy I'd love some cake and a cuppa  

Velma who are you going to for accu? I have a lot of histamine in my system apparently so around the needles go all red and itchy-but she said it good cause it shows im responding.

On that note-had accu again today-told her about the headaches and nausea-she put 4 needles in my head and I have a seed in my ear (keep it in til it falls off) the rest she put in for my womb etc-well I don't want to jinx myself, but my head feels GREAT! after about 15mins I said to her my head feels different, she put the heat lamp on me too and I was almost asleep.
I am so glad not to have a headache, she give me 6 seeds home and showed me how to use them so   i'll be on the mend now. That girl is an angel  


Hi to LX and SW are you gals taking a break-did I read that? or are you's just busy? I understand either way just miss ya's


----------



## Babypowder

ps. Holly (if your looking in) ment to ask the other day how many weeks are you?


----------



## lyndy lou

hi everyone
Glad to see people are starting to feel more positive on here now. I feel bad posting anything and bringing you down, but still feeling the need to rant.
I heard back from Prof McClure today and am seeing him next week for my review appt. Can't wait to get some answers. I still feel really cheated that after 3 years waiting for free NHS go (yes 3 years - I was on a waiting list in England when I lived there then had to start at the bottom again when I moved back home) only for it to be abandoned before I even got to EC - this means that the only freebie was the drugs! 

Does anyone know for sure what the NHS policy is for abandoned treatment?
LL


----------



## Moonbeam08

oh lyndy - you poor wee soul. i wish i knew the answer to your question but i dont. hopefully someone will pop along and be able to let you know. you could check the **** site and see if it says anything or has any guidelines in that area? you dont need to apoloogise for popping up. its lovely to see you and we are all here for you to rant to, yell at or have a giggle .. whatever you need


----------



## MissE

Evening ladies.

Lyndy its lovely to have you here so you pop in any time when you need to talk. Again i'm sorry i don't know the answers to your questions but hopefully someone will be able to help you.   

BJP and BP i'm always baking. It is my way of de-stressing.I should start up a wee tea room for all the ff ladies in my area. You could call in for a cuppa, a big sticky bun and a good old  . I'm always in need of people to taste my yummies, poor DH has the cakes and buns forced on him cos i always want to know what people think.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

emma - my DH is feeling sooooo sorry for you DH having to try out all your home baking


----------



## MissE

By the way BJP like the new ticker. 

Emmaxx


----------



## Babypowder

Lyndy had a look at my old RFC schedule-it doesn't say specifically-just 'if no fert has occured you will get an appointment to see your consultant'
There doesn't seem to be anything else, and I honestly can't remember what I was told-so don't want to tell you the wrong info, but have a feeling that it was if tx is stopped that your 'go' as they call it was over  
Difference for you is they where supposed to be moinitoring you and they said everything was ok at a scan-i'd be wanting that Dr asked why they thought that  

Good luck and hope you get a good outcome


----------



## Tessykins

Hi again, in relation to the injections in the fridge, I kept mine in there all the time - there was a big red sticker across the boxes stating that they must be refridgerated, but I'm lucky cos I work 5 mins away from my house so after scans I could just pop home before going to work.

MissE, i started the spray on day 1 of af because my periods are so irregular and I (or the hospital)would have no idea when day 21 was!  It was the same in Dec when I was going for the Jan treatment - there was no sign of af so the rfc brought me in for a scan and as 'all was quiet' as Dr Traubb said, they did bloods to check and started me on the spray.

Hope you're all keeping well. X


----------



## Moonbeam08

good morning ladies.

isnt it a glorious day outside ? big grin its good enough to make u feel god right to your core isnt it?!?!

had my first jab of 225 units this morning and i nearly wet myself as i pulled the pen out and pushed it in hearing click click click click.... dh was tood behind me giving me a hug which was very sweet and even he was shocked by the amount i injected ! we are comparing this to my iui dose of 37.5 units when i barely even heard the click ! so this morning was sightly scary ! i fear my ovaries might pop lol

i am at my desk wearing bridget jones pants with my cura heat pad stuck onto the front of them ! what a laugh !

also i started my weight watchers again and counted the points in my litre of milk - 15 fecking points and im only allowed 18 a day so im only taking 500 mls and then will eat chicken, eggs, cheese etc to make up the protein. what else can i do ? i cant live of milk alone for the next 12 days ! yikes ?!? i cant drink semi skimmed or skimmed puke

any ideas ?

ps emma - glad u like my ticker ! - didnt wanna tempt fate by putting ec down so will just go from scan to scan lol


----------



## wee emma

Okay ladies I have a confession to make. I’m really struggling and I can’t cope. I keep bursting into tears; I’m having trouble getting up in the mornings. I came back to work yesterday and have sobbed since coming through the door. I don’t know what to do and I have no-one else to ask.  Poor dh is helping me alot but I feel like I’m a burden, he has to get over this too and he’s not getting the chance because of me being selfish and constantly crying on his shoulder.      

I didn’t want to admit this because there has been so many bfp’s and I don’t want to bring anyone down but I’m so so sad, I am finding it incredibly hard not to go home, hide and never come back out.

sorry, don't want to make you all sad either.


----------



## Babypowder

Hi BJP, 

I wouldn't bother with the WW right now your body needs certain foods, and they say don't do anything drastic to change your diet/ weight at this stage, I've given up slimming world and though im conscience that I may have gain a lb or two   during d/r, im not limiting myself either.

Some of the girls take hot chocolate or ovaltine at night is good-obviously made with milk one not the water, ovaltine has extra vits and folic acid-so its all good, though I could drink a pint of milk no prob 

  to everyone else,great to see the  hope everyone is well


----------



## DC8

Hi Wee Emma

I am so so sorry that you still feel very sad but its totally natural. Everyone is different and some recover quicker than others so you just have to grieve and take your time at that!

I also was a mess after 1st go failed and felt that everything was to blame (me, DH, work, stress, acupuncture, the foods I ate). I blamed everything but now I see that was just silly and its all in God's Hands. 

Now you need to grieve fully and talk to DH. He is sharing this with you so don't close him out. Can you talk to your mum or close friend? I found my mum was so great but even so she still didn't really get it!

So I just had to come to terms with it myself. My DH hasn't hardly even spoke about it since the BFN but he just kind of goes along with everything (might have been a blessing in disguise really as not discussing it for us actually helped me not dwell on it for a lot longer. So you see, everyone is different. But you will move forward on your own time.

Just know that we are all here for you and your time WILL come. Believe it!

x


----------



## Velma

wee emma sent you a wee PM. Don't be afraid to post here when you feel like this - it's important that you feel you can be honest about how you feel!

Velma x


----------



## ourjay

Hiya Wee Emma I'm feeling the same!!!  Roll up in a ball and sleep the tears away!! X


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies.

Wee emma i'm sorry to hear that you are feeling so down but it is going to take you some time sweetie to get through this. Make sure you keep talking to your dh, its really important not to shut him out. We are here too any time you need to talk and time is a great healer. It will get better.      

BJP you will get used to the clicking of the pen but i'm glad you are very cheery this morning. Don't be bothering with WW. Very important at this time to allow yourself treats and don't change things drastically.

Hello to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

wee emma - you have come to the right place sweetie. we are all here for eachother through the good and the bad and we all know what u are going through.

like me u went through a number of iui's before getting to ivf so also like me you were looking at this as a fresh start and that bringing i the big guns would be the answer to your prayers.... so im guessing thats why it has hit so hard. you are probably worrying about what to do next since this tx didnt work out and at the same time trying to grieve for the lost bfp. doubly hard..... poor wee love

im sure if u think back to your first iui. like me im sure u thought at the time it would be the answer to your prayers and like me you were probably floored when it was bfn, you took time to grieve, cry and with that time came the strenght to try again. i know this is sooooo much harder to get over than a failed iui but u will i promise you will. 
and when u do you will find the strength to try again. just like u did with iui. you are probably not even thinking that far ahead right now but once the grieving passes there is no better cure than planing for the future just like our recent bfpers did and  do u know what.. look at them now .... they tried again and now look at them  (hug)

im sure your dh is happy to be there and offering u a shoulder. you are the most impt thing to him right now and he wil do all he can to help u through this. be there for eachother sweetheard and keep talking (hug)

im kinda scared about how i will be if bfn as i know it will floor me too.. but i will cross that bridge another day.

thats what u must do tooo... one step at a time, one day at a time and u will find your strength to get through this will sneak in and increase bit by bit


----------



## molly777

wee emma, I saw your post there have been doing a bit of lurking and felt i had to say something... hun it does get easier and you will feel better... just take it day at a time and you will get there, it is a very hard road your on and don't give up. i'm sure your DH does not think your a burden at all if anything he feels helpless and just wants you to be happy and smile again, and you know you will hun... you'll get there... you will... wishing you all the very best in whatever you do next, don't rush into to making decisions yet let your mind get sorted out first... Lots of love and good wishes for the future        



Hugs Molly777


----------



## yellazippy

Hi All   oh yes bring on the sunshine...and the clocks go forward next weekend    summer is coming   

Wee emma my heart goes out to you  its so hard and i know your heart is breaking but it will get easier   

Don`t ever worry about posting at times like these because this is what the site is all about...

Supporting each other through the bad times and the good    

Bunty      

Hi Molly i hope you`re well its great to see you posting  

Hello to all my other   buddies i`m busy busy in work so sorry no personals i`ll try to get back on later


----------



## mariabelfast

Wee emma i second everything the girls have said so far. What you're going thru at the minute is horrendous but try to think of it as 1 step on the journey. My heart goes out to you . Keep talking to your dh & together you'll get thru it.

Lyndy have you checked out those follow up questions? Really are useful.

Hello all you bags of hormones out there on dr!

BJP ditch the WW stick to your high protein foods & plenty of dairy.


----------



## lyndy lou

hi maria

where are the questions again? Will have a look tonight

thnaks

Lyndy L


----------



## Moonbeam08

ok ladies i hear ya

i cant possibly drink a litre of milk a day on top of 2 litres of water.. however think i can manage 500.. how does that sound??

also i know this sounds REALLY STUPID   but what types of foods are high in protein.. i cant eat nuts (mild allergy) so brazil nuts etc are out for me im afraid.... so what else can i eat to make sure my diet is high in protein until EC.. i had bacon and egg tonight for tea.. ? that ok?


----------



## norma30

Wee Emma- im sure ur dh doesnt mind u crying on his shoulder, just take each day as it comes    we will be here for u too when u need a wee chat xx

well girlies the weekend is here thank goodness!!
dh called me at work to say that my appt came thru for my lap for this tuesday coming talk about short notice or what!!! so phoned McFauls secretary to tell her that I have started tx she spoke to one of the gynae registrars for me who has said that this should have been done before tx started ( no s**t sherlock!) and that there is no way it can be done mid tx so they have put my name on hold on the list until I phone after OTD and let them know if we are successful   and if it doesnt work they will get me in to be sliced and diced asap 

hormones are driving me mad one of the girls asked me how i was doing this morning and i just burst into tears, and then got home from work to dh moaning about his sore back, house was like a tip and dd not been fed so i was not a happy bunny, so told dh  to pi** off to work and give my head peace   so am now officially in the bad books whoops


norma30


----------



## emak

BJP i never drank the milk on last tx which was the successful try ,on first go and second i was pouring it down my neck even though i dont really like it ,but i did eat plenty of food high in protein (chicken ,meat ,beans try google  ) ,and had a hot water bottle glued to my belly during stims If fact all the things recommended during tx like milk and acu i didnt do on the last try 
Wee Emma     i know how much you are hurting right now pet ,have been through it myself and all i can say is that it will get easier you cry ,be angry whatever makes you feel even a wee tiny bit better right now ,we are all here for you so if you want to vent on ere you do that we wont mind   
Lyndy i hate to have to say this but i was told before my nhs tx (only because i asked) that if you didnt respond to stims or if no fert etc and cycle was abandonded then that was you free go over with ....bl00dy disgrace  
Molly how are you huni ,good to see you back   
BP hows the d/r going ?
Yella whay about you huni...u keeping sane?
No news with me been back at work past 2 weeks very busy and very tired ,havent been keeping too well ,have an awful cold think im a wee bit run down and its in my chest big time   ,it will be an early night for me and wont be partying too much this weekend    ohhh have my scan on Monday morning ,cant wait !!!
E xx


----------



## bunty16

wee emma..the biggest of hugs to u pet..am wishing i was beside u to hug u personally...maybe its a good thing to be back at work..lift u a wee bit, and something for u to do each day..anyhow,as one who aint been there so cant speak from experience i do hope ur pain eases soon..
well, thats one week of the dreaded 2ww over now, and im not finding it easy at all, so am extremely greatful that i have scoobies to walk the life out of me..who needs diets.. ..im willing to lend some out for walks if anybody wishes ..can even swap for some of miss e's yurmy buns.. ..
yella,hows ur back now girl..are u ready for flinging urself off the wardrobe again, or have u learnt ur lesson??
anyhow, am hoping u all enjoy the weekend,and sorry to say it but rain forecast,but sure the poor old farmers have been crying out for it ...take care,luv and big,BIG   to all.xxxx


----------



## Sparty

Wee emma - as all the girls have said here is the place to vent all the negative feelings. I know how it feels to get bfn's after tx and my heart goes out to you, think the fact that you had such a tough week of bfp and then bfn was sure to have a terrible effect on you. Talking to your dh will really help, you are both in this together. Have you considered the professional councillor? It might help.    All the very best emma xx

Lyndy lou hate to say it but emak is right one free nhs go - no matter if it ends before ec. Maybe you should kick up a fuss at your review appointment as they were monitoring you and didn't adjust drugs or add extra days of stimms. 

Hope all you ladies on dr, stimms or 2ww are doing ok

Sparty xx


----------



## Velma

Babypowder i am going to the Chinese and Complementary Medicine Clinic on the upper lisburn road. I have found it really good, it sounds like you are finding the same! Haven't heard anything about the seeds tho.

Feeling alot brighter today am determined to start getting positive, even gonna go out for dinner and a few drinks tonight - am going crazy being off the booze for lent when i was feeling so crap! Rang councellor and they are going to send me out an appointment - think it can't hurt to see someone. Also got myself a zita west cd so gonna try and do it everyday think it is good for relaxation.
I hope all the rest of you are starting to feel brighter today too. Sun is shining girls and feels like a good day!! 

Anyone got anything nice planned for today/weekend?

Velma x


----------



## niceday1971

Morning girls

I haven't been on in a few days have been feeling a bit under the weather and have a chest infection.  
WeeEmma Ive been there its really hard.  I found being back to work a real help as it distracts you from your feelings.  Also its a big change in your everyday life not having to inject etc.  Just give yourself some time, I know everyone says it but its true. 

BJP what are you talking about doing WW theres more fat on a cold chip for God sake!  Im like you cant eat nuts because of allergies but eat plenty of eggs and beans you will be trumpeting away! Lol  

MissE hope your back feeling better. 

Hi to everyone else cant wait to get my name on the list again.

Lx


----------



## mariabelfast

Lyndy those questions are on the icsi thread under things to ask at a follow-up appointment. Emak right kick up astink about how you were monitored, you never know! Refer to the fact that origin up doses and keep people on stimms for longer if they're not responding. Doesn't sound like they did right by you at all 
Oh Norma remember those moods well!
hello bunty, sparty, yella, velma, bjp, emak & everyone else. hope you're all having a good weekend!


----------



## Moonbeam08

niceday - thanks so much for the cold chip analogy..  it made me chuckle ..  . i know you wouldnt think it but i have actually put on 7lb since january!   which has been getting me down but i think you ladies are right.. now is not the best time to be worrying about that.. so its beans and eggs all the way trump thrump trump..just call me nellie (the elephant) ... cant wiat to see your name on the list either.. you wont be that far behind me surely

bunty - you are doing sooo well and keeping out of too much mischief im glad to hear.. i think you have the worst bit of the wait over with so well done you     

lyndy - i hope you keep plugging at them and get some satisfaction out of the rfc and the lack of care/ monitoring/ schedule adaption...   i would be seithing with anger at them if it was me..


----------



## bunty16

heya all..heres the quickest note ive ever had to post on here..am busy making tea..starvo kid i am 
dp said today..and after much studying and thinking about it..this is infact true!!!
ANY OLD MONGREL CAN BREED...WITH A PEDIGREE, ITS HARDER..
so can safely say we are all pedigree's...luv to all...xxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

loving your DP and his wisdom


----------



## Moonbeam08

OK COME ON ADMIT IT......

who is watching leonardo di caprio and kate in TITANIC.. i know you are ... and i also know you will be having a wee weap later on when the boat sinks and rose says... 'jack, jack, come back, i'll never let go'   

must have watched it 15 times when it first came out and am loving seeing it again


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone.

Bunty well done on getting through your first week. Not long to go now.     everything goes well. Definitely agree with your DP. What a wise person he is.

BJP definitely the time to be indulging on all the yummy fatty food. ayour neelie the elephant post made me laugh.    Really cheered me up.

Niceday so sorry to hear you haven't been very well. Hope you feel better soon.

I have had such a rotten day. Have cried all day. I can't even blame the drugs for making me nuts. Poor DH doesn't know what to do with me. I think it is because this time last year i found out i was pg and it has just been playing on my mind.    i know!! but i can't seem to pull myself together. I went on the net to a site that specialises in handmade fertility jewellery and bought a necklace. It has rose quartz and moonstones that are supposed to aid fertility and balance out your body. DH thinks i've gone with the fairies but really hope it does what it says on the tin.

Wee emma thinking of you hun.   

I hope everyone is keeping well. Hello to all the other ladies, yella, tessy, sparty, velma, jelly, maria, emak, norma, lyndy. Hope i haven't missed anyone. 

luv to all.
Emma xx


----------



## norma30

Miss E i know how u feel i have speant the whole day in tears I feel really low and negative today my mother went nuts at me for not coming round to see my new nephew today  she demanded that i drop what i was doing and come straight round arggghhhhh that woman truly needs to think before she opens her mouth Then my friend texted me to say she has just found out she has an ectopic pregnancy (her 2nd one of these )
and that she may lose her tube 

dh cant say anything today but i start to cry, some tart he used to work with poked him on ** and asked for his phone number I went a bit        and practically accused him of having  an affair  I was for jumping in the car and going to scratch her eyeballs out ( i know he wouldnt do anything like this )  HORMONES ARE COMPLETELY AWAY WITH IT

sorry for the mememe post 

norma30


----------



## MissE

Oh norma, poor you. I don't know what it is with people. Why can't they just realise how difficult it is for us especially with babies about. Don't get me wrong, i have 2 nephews and i love them dearly but sometimes it can be sooo hard. I think mums should know better. Can they not see that this journey we are on is so challenging sometimes.

Sending bigs    out to your friend. I know she may need some support but you do too.

I understand you flipping out over that tart. The drugs really play havoc with you but don't you worry, it will be worth it in the end. I'll scratch the cows eyes out for ya!!

Stay strong.    

Emma xx


----------



## norma30

miss e we will do it together, when she worked with dh she always had a soft spot for him and she was warned then to p** off, plus i know she was known as the work bike ( everyone has had a ride )  although cant believe dh would answer her post knowing how i feel about her and tha fact that we r having tx now me thinks he will have to get his ass kicked very hard ( sorry i sound like a raving lunatic but i am soooo angry_)

my wee friend is a very strong person  and will cope as best she can (she has a ds with a few medical problems)

Although watching superhot daniel craig (james bond on utv) is starting to cheer me up i wonder if he is available for some   hmmmm i thinks soo yum yum !!!!

norma30


----------



## norma30

OMG daniel craig coming out of the water in those teeny tiny blus shorts hmmmmmmmm  

norma


----------



## bunty16

can i take him first norma30 for some ..whilst ur are away scratching eyes out..infact scrap that..im going with u and miss e.. .. we can work as a team on that bike  ..then again we're waaaaayyy better than that..we're pedigree we are. ..
pass no remarks on her, she will meet her maker sooner or later..


----------



## norma30

bunty  ok hun u can have 10 mins with sexy daniel then he is mine for keeps yumyumyum dh always laughs coz i say daniel is my bit on the side 


ladies did you know that the gorgeous james martin is going to Barnabys in ballyrobert on wednesday 24th march, and the ulster museum on tuesday 23rd march doing some cooking demos @ 40 quid a ticket 

norma30


----------



## bunty16

£40 for james martin..bless he's cheap ..and norma30, after 10mins with me poor daniel wouldnt be fit for u.. ..
well, thats me off to bed to dream of what im gonna do when i buy james..nite all and sweet dreams.xxxx


----------



## Ladyhex

hello just a quick post ..i will post tomorrow



Hope you like !!

Now my man is Gerard Bulter !!


----------



## Sue30

Hi  

I haven't posted in along time! 

I see there has been alot going on here since I last was on.  Some brilliant news - congrats to all of you who have got BFP and those who have already had their bundles of joy! Some sad news also   -  , the only thing I can say is that I know how many of you feel!

Long story short with me is I had a horrific experience with the RFC  and one consultant in particular during my cycle of treatment in Nov/Dec - ended up with a freeze all and a week in hospital with severe OHSS (that was after the nurses in the RFC told me not to come near the hospital as they had diagnosed a stomach bug .. over the phone). THe treatment on the gynae ward however was first class - so lots of respect to those working on the front line of the NHS and also Dr McManus who was extremely attentive over the first weekend I was admitted (and actually interested in how my treatment had been handled). After being discharged from the RFC on Sun 13th Dec - I have yet to hear a thing from them!

Anyway (rant over   - yes I can still smile, thanks goodness) we have decided to go back to Origin and use the 5 embryos we have there first, so would really appreciate any advice about FET in origin if anyone has had this treatment there! I know there are a couple of people out there going through FET at the same time -  ...  and full cycles .......  this has to be our time!!

GOod luck girls .. 

Sue XOX


----------



## Babypowder

Sue    welcome back  

We've missed ya,   RFC and diagnosing over the phone-sure where else would ya get it  
Not sure who's doing FET at the mo-but can say for sure there has been a lot of sucess at the min with it, oh and  alot of twins around at the min too-cracker sign me up  

BP


----------



## Babypowder

Norma  

 men  tarts  unfortunately there'll always be predators out there-and men and their ego just don't think  tell him  and remind her too if you feel strongly about it.

 to your friend-I hope they can work with her tube   

And as for mummies  im sure your nephews gorge, but go in your own good time, we have two babies in the family due in the next week/s I've already told DP im not going to see them, nor am I buying anything-I will get a card and a voucher but im not walking round picking baby clothes like I have done before-just too hard, if I wasn't having tx I would go but their due either side of my 2ww.

People just need to understand and sometimes if they are refusing too, then you have no choice but to put yourself 1st.

 everyone else hope your all well


----------



## norma30

BP i would love to remind her  with a good slap but would most likely be done for GBH, do u think i could claim insanity due to medication (hahahahaha) although my sister is pg she completely understands so she caleed my bro last night to explain and he says it fine just to take my time so dont feel as bad now god luv my sister she called last night when i was in a state    so she is taking dd out today to give me and dh some time together my mother is a nightmare thanx for u knd words of support I think if i didnt have u girls on FF i would be   well more than usual xx

LX very nice i almost licked the screen   gerard butlers accent is spine tingling

Bunty16- there is plenty i could do to him whilst he is recuperating hahahahah


norma30 xx


----------



## Babypowder

EMAK AND DH for tomorrow       for twinnies  BP.


----------



## emak

BP thank you so much ,i have scan at 9.30 but have to go into work after it , will try and manage a sneaky post before i start if not i will at lunch time   
Girls i TOTALLY agree with you all inregards to visiting new arrivals ,its just so hard ,if i hadnt got my bfp this time i dont know how i would have manged the next few months as 4 very close friends are all due around May ,i still can feel left out with all the baby talk but at least i know i have my own to look forward to    .Take your time and visit when you are ready  
Norma OMG i wanna slap that TART for you ,oh i would be so angry too     what has DH said about it all .....hope you can have a good chat today.
LX keep the pics coming ....one of Mr Bulter would be just lovely 
Sweetchilli where are you huni ?,hope u are ok
Sue welcome back ,sounds like you had a nitemare with RFC   ,hope you find origin much better (im sure you will)
Miss E hope you are feeling better today  
Velma did you have a few     last night?
Hows everyone else keeping ,anybody up for ec this week
E xx


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies, hows everyone today.

norma i hope you and dh had a lovely day to yourselves. Hope you are feeling better today. Just you take your time. At least you have a lovely sister who seems to understand.

emak and dh all the best for tomorrow     

sue welcome back, you seem to have had an awful time, hoping things get better for you.  

I have had a nice day today. Just spent it with DH in the garden planting veggies and flowers. Really nice just to have some peace, just the 2 of us. It really helped take my mind off things. Just hoping now we get lots of yummy veggies in a few months.

I hope everyone else is well and having a nice relaxing weekend.

Emma xx


----------



## norma30

misse feeling much better today had a good nights sleep, although dh didnt get up til 2pm (he is on nightshift) we had a good chat but feel quite bad now as i think i overreacted a lot   but still want to b***hslap her  dh explained that i am the only woman for him and that i have to relax and not stress myself out   so thats exactly what i am going to do


thanx for all ur support girls xx 

going to watch pineapples dance studios i love it !!!

norma30


----------



## Velma

Hey girls,

norma30 glad to hear your feeling better your dh is right no point getting stressed over people like that! I know easier said that done especially when you are feeling vulnerable.

All the best for the scans tomorrow - emak looking forward to the updates 

Sue - it sounds like a really tough time youve had i hope this tx restores your confidence and all goes well!  

MissE your day sounds lovely - really nice and chilled and it was such a lovely day too!

emak had more than a few last night but had a good wee night and no hangover today so a bonus!  Have been eating all the crap of the day tho and still want more LOL. Think your right about calling to see those with new arrivals, i think we all put too much pressure on ourselves sometimes and you have to accept that sometimes you just cant face putting yourself through the pain at that point.

Hate to break it you your girls but Daniel Craig does nothing for me  Can understand Gerard Butler and James Martin tho - they are tasty! 

Bunty16 - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you this week!

Velma x


----------



## Velma

Aw Babypowder,   

I know you are glad for her, but this is an extremely huge part of your life at the moment and takes over all aspects, it's only natural that it makes you feel like you are inadequate as we all do when we hear these stories. Also sometimes it feels like a loss of someone who understood what was going on. If you don't want to tell her your are going through tx again then maybe just say that is brilliant news i am delighted for you. I am finding struggling a bit at the moment and perhaps she will take the cue so that she will tread a bit softer. I know i expect more from people that have been through some of the journey with you and when they seem to tell you so much it nearly feels like they are trying to hurt you. 

She will still have a way to go yet - you never know you may be pregnant together!!  

I hope you feel better about it all soon.

Velma x


----------



## bunty16

hugs to babypowder..it certainly aint an easy experience to have friends or family pregnant whilst going thru tx..but have to remember we are lucky to be having a chance at tx,whilst many others dont..
thanks for my well wishers..am going to keep myself extra busy these next few days..dp is off using up the end of his annual leave..another week of torture and me running about after him..(with a bread knife )...but am actually intending on spending time with our older dogs as their wee noses have been out of joint with pups..and then perhaps going to seaside..
hope all have had a fabbie weekend and enjoyed the nice weather..xxxx


----------



## betty-77

hi sorry to butt in but just wanted to say hi to sue30    sounds like you have had an awful time, good on you for being positive though as we all know thats not easy.  best of luck with fet at origin  

Emak, good luck again for tomorrow chick, can't wait to hear from you


----------



## Ladyhex

Emak         or tomorrow


----------



## Moonbeam08

good morning ladies

sorry for my absence this weekend but i had a hectic one..

hi to everyone who has been on and hugs for those who seem to have had a difficult trot over the past couple of days with new babies, pregnancies and the like.

only a tiny bit of news from me. had my first follie scan this morning and have to go back on wednesday.

dr mcmanus did the scan. i have never met her before but she seems lovely. she said that there is more activity on the left but saying that i saw at least 3 blobs on the right. So im guessing i have at least 6 follies... i couldnt see the left for long enough to get an idea of how many might be in there but it looked quite choca... i did ask roughly how may follies she saw but she just said that it doesnt really matter at this stage but just that everything looked fine right now. so im happy with that.

i have to ask though....is it usual to have a lot more on one side than the other 

When she did the measurements they are coming in at just under 1cm at 0.97cm after 3 jabs... just took my 4th after the scan. how does that sound for size at this stage?

i told dh yesterday that i could feel pinching on my left and he didnt believe me. so i got to say ha ha i told u so ! great.

ps this getting up at 6.15 to get to the scans is gonna kill me. dreading next mondays when the clocks go forward and its actually 5.15am ! yikes!


----------



## emak

Ladies just a quickie ,rushing out to work we have one baba on board all looks fine due  10.11.10


----------



## Ladyhex

Thats fab news Emak ..Woohoo


----------



## Velma

Oh i'm sure you are delighted emak - great news - glad it all went well!!

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

EMAK AND DH Im sure your on  fill us in later what they said, the tears, everything


----------



## niceday1971

CONGRATULATIONS EMAK WOOHOOOO!


----------



## MissE

Congratulations emak, that is fantastic news. Glad all went well.

BJP don't really know about size but its good news that the follies are growing. Lets hope they get nice and big and have a lovely wee eggie inside. Hope all goes well for Wednesday.

Hope everyone else is well today. Big    to you all.

Emma xx


----------



## Moonbeam08

emac and dh that is fabulous news. im so glad u and buba are doing so well. u can start to relax a but now and enjoy your 8months lol

wee emma or anyone- can u think back to past treatments about how u felt during stimms... is this pinching/ stretchy/ tuggy feeling in ovaries likely to get worse over the next 9 days? stupid question i guess as follies will grow bigger ... but how bad will it get up until ec? does walking become more uncomfortable ?


----------



## yellazippy

Emak wonderful news congrats       

BJP2008 that sounds really promising seeing follies on both sides at this early stage and the pinching/burning feeling is normal

I had it from the start of stimms its just the follies growing and in my case it did become more tender as i went along but not to the point i couldn`t walk more just an irritation   

My second scan was quite uncomfortable but i think it was more because my cysts were filling with fluid


----------



## yellazippy

Girls i`m so so tired i can`t believe i`ve another 2 weeks of this to go...i feel about 80    

Bunty first week over wont be long til we see that BFP      

Hi to all sorry i can`t stop work is such a chore today everything seems to be taking twice as long to accomplish   

Thinking of you all will catch up tomorrow properly


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb        EC - 09 Mar        ET - 12 Mar      OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar        EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar      OTD - 01 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar        EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr      OTD - 17 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar        EC - 07 Apr          ET - 10 Apr      OTD -24 Apr

Norma30    DR - 02 Mar        Stimms - 01 Apr        EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr      OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar        Stimms - 05 Apr        EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - ??            OTD - ??


----------



## Velma

Hey yellazippy,

come oh girl you can do it!!  Take it easy tonight and have a good long sleep and some pampering!! It will all be worth it soon enough  I cant wait to get started, i know that will change as soon as i start and all the mood swings etc hit me, Jesus i'm bad enough with all that, pelvic pain and tiredness, confused and crazy balance as it is!! On second thoughts maybe i will sail through it haha!!

Oh it's great seeing the updated list - but i want my name on it now  Roll on Wed til i get my schedule!!! I think i will cry tho if it is longer than i am anticipating so be warned  

Big hugs going out to any of you feeling low today!! 

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

glad to hear its 'normal' yella.. i knew i would feel something as when i had 4-6 before (iui) i could feel a tugging sensation but i dont know with IVF and there potentially to be more than that if it will hurt or annoy me any worse than it did before... especially since i feel on day 4 of jabs how i did on day 7 with iui    

really glad you updated the list.. but has     me ! has it shocked you too bdreams?   

yella etc you are all going through the worst part now.. hang on in there


----------



## Babypowder

Dear god-my heads away   was thinking must say          to Bunty and   one week down, so went to log in and said not recognised-Bunty i'd tried to log in with your name   serious drugs  

Hope your all well   1st scan for me on Wed-no doubt i'll be in and out in a blink of an eye  

Emak did ya get a wee pic?


----------



## norma30

Yellazippy i know how u feel, i got up this morning and feel like i have been run over by a truck, sooooooo tired and joint pains are soooo bad, went into work and the girls said to me did u have a nice weekend to which i promptly burst into    these drugs are sending me batty dh is glad he is on nights this week Hope u feel better soon !

Bunty16 one week down and one to go     


Emak thats fabulous news im sure u and dh are over the moon

how is everyone today

have managed to put my ticker on my ** page but still cant get it to work on here aaaarrrrrggggghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

norma30 xx


----------



## Sparty

Hi ladies,
Emak - great news about your wee baba 
Bunty not long now, how are your nerves holding up?  
Yella - hope you get an early night 
BJP, I agree with Yella, the feelings your havin seem normal.
Well ladies, you might remember I told you all wks ago about my wee sister being pg. Well she has just had a d&c, found out on friday the baby had stopped growing a few weeks ago but she didn't know. DH asked me on friday did I feel bad as I was really upset when I found out she was pg. I was a bit miffed at him asking such a stupid question. It was a complete shock to hear she was pg but once I got over that I was fine, and anyway the last thing I wanted for her was this. MEN!!
Sparty xx


----------



## norma30

Sparty- ur poor sister  , men are stupid 

norma30


----------



## bunty16

ur poor sister sparty..men are definately from a different planet..
poor yella, ur just recovering from ur wardrobe jumps and now ur feeling zonked...i was the same and still am,,cant stick the late nite chats with my pals on msn... 
norma,big huggles to u too ..hope no more trucks hit u.
well done emak..am sure ur still above us somewhere on a cloud..try shift those rain ones and give us sun again 2mrw please 
babypowder..u can be me if u wish..any good at walking dogs?..and hopefully all goes well for ur scan on wed.xx
bjp..why has the list shocked u??..
well, im up to rfc 2mrw morning,..have been not feeling so well and got locum doc at own surgery this morning(my old neighbour of all people )..anyhow after telling me that i had 2 negative tests and go home and take painkillers she rang me back to say that she had spoke to rfc and doctor would contact me..so have to attend there 2mrw to be scanned..anyhow..as per usual..have dogs to walk so best go before dark..luv to all.xxxxx


----------



## Moonbeam08

i just typed a mammoth message and lost it GRrrrrr


----------



## Moonbeam08

i lost it a second time...                      

the list has shocked me because for AGES i was at the bottom of a very long list without dates, then during DR and now all of a sudden im next up for EC    

sorry you aren't feeling well bunty but do you think it might be symptoms of ohss? i know  a lady who developed it in her 2ww and she went on to get a BFP with twinnies  so it might be a 'good' sick    all the same its not much fun being poorly is it  

BP and yella - not long now for either of you until stimms start.. welcome back to the hedgehog club    good luck on wednesday BP   

sparty - MEN just dont GET It at all do they    feel sooo sorry for your sister


----------



## emak

Girls thank you all so much ....god it now seems real ,was such a wonderful feeling seeing the wee flicker of the heartbeat on the screen (even though we wouldnt have seen it without the doc pointing it out )   we have waited so many years to get to today ,i honestly thought i would cry but managed to hold it together    We even got a couple of pics  not that you can make out much from it...but its nice to have 

I hope you are all feeling ok ,sounds like the meds are starting to take their toll ....hang in there ladies it will be worth it in the long run   

Can i pick your brains ,i have a friend in work who is suffering from IF ,its her DP they have very severe male factor and the docs in rfc used the phrase "why put yourself through tx there is more chance pigs might fly"  how bad is that !! Anyhow she has been doing her research and believes that they do have a chance but doesnt know what to do about the rfc now as they have closed down her file apparently after just doing one SA and 2 blood tests (i think).What i really want to know is can the clinic refuse to treat you just because they think you dont have a very good chance of success It just doesnt seem right to me i thought everyone under 39 was entitled to a free go ,if i had of listened to Dr Mc Manus a year ago when she told me to give up i wouldnt be sitting here now almost 7 weeks pg   
Thanks in advance
E x


----------



## Hopeful NI

EMAK - Congratulations on hearing the wee heartbeat, it is the most wonderful sound in the world.

Your friend should be allowed some treatment, surely they should perform the SSR on her DH and then that is a definite answer if ISCI will work or not.
My DH has Zero   in his SA (our doctor said there was nothing that could be done) but his blood tests where okay and we when on to have three goes of ISCI treatment, now with a beautiful 17 week old girl.

Get your friend at least to push for SSR - Origin will also do it.

Hope this is of some help


----------



## Moonbeam08

bunty - how did you get on at the hospital ??  i hope you got some answers and are feeling a bit better.

emac- i dont know about closing of files etc but what i do know is that your friend sounds like she isnt ready just to throw in the towel and has to pursue this and MUST do whatever it takes to get tx

hopeful- i hope you have indeed inspired emacs chum not to give up. what a lovely thing of you to pop up and inspire her with your lovely story 

i have to dash to work now ladies but will catch up with you later.


----------



## Sue30

Morning girls

Thanks you so much for your warm welcome (back  )

EMAK - congrats on your scan, am sure you and DH are on cloud 9   I would read the rules the same way as you and assume that everyone was entitled to a free go, even with the SSR if needed!! Your friend should definitely pursue the RFC about this - sometimes I think they make decisions and wait to be challenged!!
BJP - I think what you are feeling is good! I would describe the feeling in my ovaries as .. well, (oh geez, this is harder to describe than I though) - it was like my ovaries were hot and heavy, don't think I had any sharp pains but maybe twinges from time to time. 
Sparty - your poor sister - men seriously  , they speak before they think
Betty 77   - lovely to hear from you - hope you and your 2 boys are doing well  
Bunty 16 - good luck at the RFC today -  
BP - good luck for tomorrow ....   for lots of eggs  

Hey and    to everyone else 

I'm still waiting on the arrival of the  - hopefully by the end of the week

Sue XO


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies hows everyone.

Emak def agree with the other ladies about your friend. I think everyone is entitled to a treatment and she should persue this.

Bunty i hope all went well today at rfc.   

Must go now. Never get a minute. The patients are queued outside the door. Catch up later

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Bunty   for today.

Sue....... 







AF dance for ya


----------



## bunty16

thanks for ur kindness u lot...hope that u are all well..
had scan done this morning and advised that its probably an old cyst giving me bother..have to still test as normal on friday, but to be honest its not looking good as im bleeding now ..anyhow..am off to town, for few bits and pieces,catch up later.xxxx  to u all.


----------



## Velma

Aw bunty16, sorry to hear that, but your never know stay positive   Will keep all crossed for you!

Velma x


----------



## Babypowder

Bunty some        and       for Fri hun-it aint over yet


----------



## Moonbeam08

bunty dont you go giving up on us now ! unless its PROPER bleeding like PROPER AF try not to worry as it might well be implantation bleed/ breakthrough bleeding that happens around the time AF is due


----------



## Lychee

Hi,

Anyone doing FET in April?  I'm having a single FET, due for transfer 22nd of April.  Just waiting for AF now, so I can get my baseline!  Such a pain !!!


----------



## MissE

Hi ladies.

Bunty sweetie stay strong, don't give up.      for you for Friday.    

Hi lychee, welcome to the thread. There is at least one lady here due for FET in April. I'm due FET however i'm a bit behind. Have to wait for AF (due start of April) before i can get started.  Hope everything goes well for you.

Hope all you girlies are keeping out of trouble. Just been watching supersize versus superskinny. Scary stuff!!!

Emma xx


----------



## emak

Bunty hang in there pet as the other gals have said it aint over yet     

Anyone watching one born every minute ohhh god its in the neo natal unit this week ,such tiny wee babas ,but wee fighters 
E x


----------



## mariabelfast

you're in my prayers Bunty, as the girls say wait to Friday 
Hope you're feeling better soon Yella
As your friend Emak advise to keep pushing it. They're a sensitive lot in the rfc 

I had a fun day! Admitted to hospital yesterday after 3 mega nosebleeds. Feel really drained but origin said it shouldnt have any impact on the pg. Was hoping they'd scan me early but no. /next Friday it is. Afraid to move my head incase it starts again


----------



## Ladyhex

Hello Girls ..im back ..i dont really know why i wasnt about, i have been on every day reading (lurking big time) 

will start to post more ...thinking of everybody


----------



## Moonbeam08

ladyhex   so glad to see you back here   have missed you

bunty - how are you today?   

maria - hoping your nose is ok.. probably a change in blood pressure thing. glad its nothing to be worrying about 

i had my scan this morning - technically it was my second scan but its only day 6 of jabs so would have been my first scan at rfc. a lovely nurse scanned me with Dr Traub (sp?) looking over her shoulder asking her questions at to waht she thought. i asked how many she saw each side. i know she pointed to 4 on one side and then the doc agreed with her when she said about 4-5 each side. 

is that good   i kinda expected lots more as i got 4-6 on 75 units on my first iui 18months ago. so although my head is telling me 8-10 is a fabby number and just perfect for ivf as it means im not overstimulating i guess i was hoping to harvest enough eggs to have some left for FET if we are lucky enough to get fertilization but unlucky enough to get BFN. i know they wont get eggs from each follie so what do you think my chances or having any to freeze are?

also what size should they be on day 6? can any of you remember  they said mine were about 11mmish although one was a little bigger but not much. that means they are growing just under 2mm a day which is about right.. but if they keep growing at that rate they will be 24mm by the time ec comes along.. surely thats too big   since i kinow they look for 18-20mm... or Do they slow down at this stage as the meds decrease to 150 and 112.5? if they are too big are my eggies going to be too mature.. 

sorry for all the questions but im venturing into unchartered waters now and i hope you ladies with experience can help? 

my next scan isnt onto monday (final one)


----------



## Babypowder

Ladyhex 

BJP, for day 6 that amount sounds about right, I think your right about the sizes 18-20mm but someone else might know for sure, don't worry too much about the meds being reduced-its still a big enough dose-my last one dropped from 112.5 to 37.5iu, but I know how you feel-I don't want to overstimm but I'd just love some frosties incase all doesn't go to plan.

Keep,your belly and back warm, juice and nuts and those follies should grow just fine  

Bunty     today

maria  hope your doing better today 

Scan this afternoon  stimms tomorrow if all goes well


----------



## yellazippy

Morning Lovely Ladies   though outside is a bit pants  

Bunty keep hanging in there it defo isn`t over yet      are all the dogs keeping you busy   

Lychee welcome to the thread your FET won`t be long coming around i hope your base line goes well   

Babydreams i hope all is well with you   if you looking in 

BJP2008 sounds like your doing a great job of growing those follies    sounds like a really healthy number and size

As BP said they will drop your dose if they think they are coming on to quickly or they can bring your EC forward a couple of days if need be...so don`t worry you`re in good hands   

BP i hope everything looks as it should at your scan and you`re good to start stimms tomorrow   

Norma sounds like you and i are suffering just a tad with such a long period of DR   hang in there it will get better when we get to stimms   

Velma & Tessy any news on your schedules yet...the waiting is a nightmare   

Sparty i was really sorry to read your sisters sad news i hope shes coping as best she can   

Emak i love ONE BORN EVERY MINUTE but weren`t those premie babies soooo tiny    such little fighters though   

LX good to have you back mrs i hope you`re doing ok   

Wee emma Miss E DC8 Niceday Sweetchilli  Sue 

Big holler to all our bumps Jelly Maria Bumble Pipper & Holly

Hopefully i haven`t forgotten anyone but i won`t count on it


----------



## yellazippy

Sue i wee AF dance for you......


----------



## Velma

mariabelfast - Oh im sure that was scary - hope you feeling better soon.

BJP2008 - glad you got on well today - sorry i know nothing about sizes etc!! But sounds very good from what the others are saying!

Big    to those needing some love today!!

bunty16 - i think your test date is tomorrow so hoping for good things for you!  

yellazippy - am off to RVH now soon - so will be letting yis know this afternoon!! Hope the effects of DR start to improve!!

A wee shout out to Weeemma - thinking of you!

Velma x


----------



## mariabelfast

Hope all goes well in rvh today Velma
BJP those sizes sound like you're right on track.
Best of luck for tomorrow Bunty  
Welcome back Ladyhex, hope you're holding up ok


----------



## yellazippy

Just popping on quickly...

Wee emma wanted to say hi to all shes not up to the boards right now and pass on her best wishes to Bunty for Friday


----------



## Velma

Hey Girls,

Hope the form is good! Got my schedule - and appointment with nurse holy **** was totally overwhelmed to be honest!! Jesus you really have no idea til you start going through this do you!!

Starting DR 26/03/10 - 5 bloody weeks of it - Jesus Yella after you saying how bad it was to be on 4 weeks and only having done the 2 cant say i'm looking forward to 5 - but happy thoughts - I AM getting started 
Starting Stimms - 30/04/10
Final Scan - 10/5/10
Ec - 12/05/10

Finally i will be on the list!!

Velma x


----------



## Moonbeam08

velma - glad to see you are on the tx train with us ! yeh !

do any of you rfc ladies know roughly what time of the day they normally schedule ec and et for? i dont wanna risk getting ahead of myself by asking but dh might only be able to take half days for them of work and we dont know whens good ?!?


----------



## MissE

Hi  ladies.

BJP that all sounds good for size and number at this point. Come on the wee eggies. Don't know if times are usually the same but mine was at 9.30. Hope all continues to go well.

Velma well done girlie. Thats great news that you are now on the road. Don't envy you having to DR for 5 weeks. You poor thing but just keep positive and think it will be worth it in the end.

Maria i hope you are feeling a lot better now and the nose has stopped bleeding.  

Welcome back ladyhex. Hope you are well.

Bunty hope everything is ok? Sending you loads of    

Wee emma thinking of you hun.  

Norma, yella sparty emak, jelly, BP, niceday, sue, lychee, tessy and everyone else out there  

Emma xx


----------



## Babypowder

Hi,

Just a quicky, got the green light for stimms 1st dose in the morn  then second tomorrow night 
Met Dr Farrag (sp?) he's a barrel of laughs  I don't think.

BP.


----------



## MissE

Thats great BP. Good luck for your first injection.

E xx


----------



## Ladyhex

Velma ..its good to get started   

BP~ woohoo first jab in the morning    its your time hun can feel it in my water lol   

Yella ~ how your back hun ..it wont be long till your first jab too    

Marie..glad you didnt have a nose bleed today    

Misse~ are you just waiting on your AF 

BJP~i think they let you know ..if i can remember the ring you in the morning and give you a time to be up for 

Bunty       for friday 

Wee emma ~ thinking about you hun 

Sweetchilli~come on back to hun     


to all the lurkers and other girls


----------



## Tessykins

Hi girlies

I've been lurking about and reading the posts.

Wee Em - God love you, stay on here though and the girls will give u support    

Great news for Velma and BP getting started and Bunty keep that chin up and good luck   

Good to see Lady h back - good on u girl!! U can keep us satisfied with all your pervy pics!!! 

I watched One Born Every Minute too - am glued to it every week - God help those wee ba's last nite - I cried my eyes out! 

Well, I'm still spraying away and phoned rfc yesterday to see if there was any sign of the schedule, but surprise, surprise, the admin team knew nothing about my treatement starting again and passed me to nursing who have yet to slot me in for FET.  So I'm spraying away here and haven't a clue when I'll get started good and proper!!

Last time I d/r I was on spray for about 6 weeks - sent me cuckoo so I hope I'm not on it for the same lenght of time.  Anyways, I told the nurse that I'd give them to Monday to contact me or Id get in touch with them again for my date - no more mr nice guy with the rfc - had problems with them before!!  Thing is, when you're actually down there they're great, it's communication that seems to be the problem


----------



## Tessykins

Me again!

Forgot to ask, did any of u girls use, or any of u using, the Zita West cd for pre and post ivf?  I ordered one today and was wondering of it's any good.


----------



## niceday1971

Hello to everyone

just a wee quick post I have been lurking but haven't posted been flat out at work and stuff.  Thinking bout you all.

tessy I used the Zita West CD and I found it really good.  Glitter girl used it as well and she swore by it.  I listened to it last time on the cd player this time I have put it on my ipod to listen to.  

Good luck to everyone wherever you are with your tx.  I will be joining you all next Tuesday just have to get the price for my drugs and its all systems go.

lx


----------



## Sue30

everyone - what a horrible morning   - woke me up .. hence the very early post  

BP and yella --- Thanks kittins and chicks for my AF dances   No sign as yet but deffo movement down there iykwim  

Tessykins - I used the ZIta West CD and loved it .. it made me snooze everytime, don't think I ever made it through to the end!!! Hopefully you get confirmation of what is happening with your FET today .. arghhhh!!!!

Velma - great news on your schedule arriving! 5 weeks does sound along time but just keep the 12/5 in your sights , it will be hear in no time!

BJP - that all sounds good - I think EC are in the morning about 10ish and they said they also do some on a tuesday evening ......

Maria - hope you haven't had any more nosebleeds! am sure you can't wait for next week!

Lychee   - I am starting FET this month - not sure what my schedule will be but if AF comes this weekend will be starting DR mid April!

Bunty - I'm keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow  

BP - good luck with the stimms  .....  get those injections started .. YIPPPEEEE!!!!!!

Niceday - am sure you can't wait to get started - roll on Tuesday!

Hey Ladyhex   - hope you are  doing ok  

Sparty - how is your sister doing?

I am without wheels at the mo as my car is away getting serviced for its MOT on Monday .. feel like my right arm had been cut off .. going to wake DH here to take me to work .. NO way I am venturing out to get the bus in that weather!

Have a lovely day 

Sue XOX


----------



## yellazippy

Bunty16      DR - 31 Jan        Stimms - 23 Feb        EC - 09 Mar        ET - 12 Mar      OTD - 26 Mar

Babydreams DR- 21 Feb        Stimms - 02 Mar        EC - 15 Mar        ET - 18 Mar      OTD - 01 Apr

BJP2008      DR - 01 Mar        Stimms - 19 Mar        EC -31 Mar          ET - 03 Apr      OTD - 17 Apr

Babypowder DR - 25 Feb        Stimms - 25 Mar        EC - 07 Apr          ET - 10 Apr      OTD -24 Apr

Norma30    DR - 02 Mar        Stimms - 01 Apr        EC - 13 Apr          ET - 16 Apr      OTD - 30 Apr

Yellazippy    DR- 05 Mar        Stimms - 05 Apr        EC - 19 Apr          ET - 22 Apr      OTD - 06 May

Tessykins    DR - 14 Mar        Stimms - n/a              EC- n/a              FET - ??            OTD - ??

Velma        DR - 26 Mar        Stimms - 30 Apr          EC - 12 May        ET - 15 May      OTD - 29 May


----------



## yellazippy

Morning All 

Bunty lots of    for you tomorrow  

BP great you`ve started  another 

BJP2008 the royal i think always do their EC in the mornings 

Norma how are you feeling? only another week until you start stimms too  

Tessy oh will admin at RFC ever change   

Velma great to see your name "up in lights" now too woooooooooo hooooooooo

Niceday it will be great to have you back with us too... do you get your schedule for definite on Tuesday??

Maria i hope the nose bleeds have stopped i`ve never had one i don`t think  but they sound scary  

Sue hopefully  will show her face soon...mine was a week late while DR this time  

LX where is your side kick hiding  i hope all is well and shes just being a busy 

Hi MissE DC8 Sparty Sweetchilli and all the new bumbs 

Girls so happy to report i feel a million times better today yipee      

I think i just was run down not really eating properly and had a couple of bad days so Velma don`t be worrying about the long DR i would say though listen to your body and if it wants sleep then don`t fight it (i think i was trying to do too much and not resting enough) lots of water and 2 really early nights seems to have sorted me out


----------



## Bunny-kins

Hey Girls...

Just starting another thread my lovelies...

Here's your new home...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=232459.0

HAPPY CHATTING!!! 

Bunny xxxx


----------

